# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Βουλας wifi κομβος 4289 & 10120 & 1916

## maznek

λινκ #23 - #4289 ssid awmn-23-4289
Access Point SSid awmn4289ap

λινκ #7346 - #10120 ssid awmn-7346-10120
λινκ #5000 - #10120 ssid awmn-5000-10120
Access Point SSid awmn-10120AP

λινκ #405 - #1916 ssid awmn-405-1916
Access Point SSid awmn-ale3is

____________________________________
dns 10.69.58.12
__________________________
nekgoldenmaz.awmn
58.69.10.in-addr.arpa

ns
__________________________
ns0.nekgoldenmaz.ns.awmn

wifi
_________________________
ftp =
radio = http://radio.nekgoldenmaz.awmn:8000/ , http://10.69.58.9:8000/
web = http://www.nekgoldenmaz.awmn , http://10.69.58.12/
TeamSpeak = teamspeak://teamspeak.nekgoldenmaz.awmn:8767 , 10.69.58.14:8767
Dc Hub = dchub://dc.nekgoldenmaz.awmn , 10.69.58.14
asterisk = http://ast4289PBX.nekgoldenmaz.awmn/panel , 10.69.58.14:5060
Gameserver =
Forum = http://voulas-wifi-forum.nekgoldenmaz.awmn/forum , http://10.69.58.9/forum/index.php

inet
__________________________________
web http://www.maznek.ath.cx , http://users.tellas.gr/~nekmaz/
radio http://www.maznek.ath.cx:8000
TeamSpeak = http://www.maznek.ath.cx:8767
forum = http://forums.cjb.net/nekmaz.html

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλό θα είναι να συνηθήσεις να γράφεις με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, όπως όλοι οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες. 

Από τα scan σου βλέπω ότι βλέπεις 2 AP. Έχεις επικοινωνήσει με τους κατόχους των AP για πληροφορίες?

----------


## maznek

Με τον AWMN-IASSONAS-C1-AP-2308 έχω επικοινωνήσει προσπάθησα να κάνω
Link αλλά δεν.
Με τον awmn1653AP τα είπαμε στο σύλλογο θα προσπαθήσω προς τα εκεί
 ::

----------


## papashark

> ftaxnw kombo sto panorama voulas
> #4289: nekgoldenmaz


1) Καλώς όρισες

2) Μην γράφεις με greeklish

3) Που είναι ο κόμβος σου ? Γιατί το 4289 που γράφεις, όχι μόνο στο Πανόραμα δεν είναι, αλλά ουτε καν στην Βούλα !  ::  Η καταχώρηση που έχεις κάνει είναι στην Γλυφάδα, και μάλιστα σχεδόν στο κέντρο της, από την αντίθετη μεριά από την Βούλα

4) Ο AWMN-IASSONAS-C1-AP-2308-γυναίκα-φτιάξε-καφέ-Πάω-τα-παιδιά-στο-σχολείο-κάτι θα-βρω-να-γράψω-ακόμα-αφού-χωράνε-γιατί-να-το-αφήσουμε-άδειο (sv1cdr) είναι στα 21 χιλιόμετρα από εσένα (είναι στο Πέραμα) 

5) Ο awmn1653AP είναι στα 15+ χιλιόμετρα (jstiva) από εσένα (β' Πειραιά) 

6) Παραείναι μακριά και οι 2 από εσένα

7) Με τι εξοπλισμό έκανες το scan ? (κάρτα, τύπος και μέγεθος κεραίας, καλώδιο, κλπ)

 ::  Εάν είσαι όντως στο Πανόραμα της Βούλας, θα πρέπει να με κεράσεις καφέ να πούμε 2 κουβέντες, και να σε βοηθήσω άμα θες. Ειδάλλως θα σε κεράσω εγώ καφέ !  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

λοιπον ο εξοπλισμος που χρισιμοποιουμε για το scan ειναι μια στελιττσα 17
τονιζο μονο gia to skan δεν θα μεινει μετα η σε πιατα η σε andrew θα παμε
μια καρτουλα της cisco τι αλλο αλοστε καλυτερο lmc 352 pcmcia 
εχουν αγοραστει 2 cisco pci 350 για 2 interfaces αν καταφερουμε βεβεα να βγαλουμε λινκ
θα τοποθετιθει αυριο ενα δλινκακι για να σκαναρετε και σεις
η omni προσ το παρον ψαρευει σε αλλο κομβο οποτε με το ruberaki του θα πεξουμε πειτε μας μονο σε τι ισχυ να βαλουμε το dlink και τι ssid
η διευθηνση ειναι σαρανταπορου πανο στοι βουνο πανοραμα βουλας

τι αλλο να κανουμε καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη 
α θα βγαλουμε και μερικιες φοτο να ανεβασουμε αυριο
νομιζο τα καλυψαμε ολα  ::

----------


## maznek

Ο εξοπλισμός είναι ακριβός όπως τον αναφέρει ο goldendragon.
papashark βέβαιος και θα σε κεράσουμε καφέ ,θα τα πούμε και στην συνέλευση.
 ::

----------


## papashark

> λοιπον ο εξοπλισμος που χρισιμοποιουμε για το scan ειναι μια στελιττσα 17
> τονιζο μονο gia to skan δεν θα μεινει μετα η σε πιατα η σε andrew θα παμε
> μια καρτουλα της cisco τι αλλο αλοστε καλυτερο lmc 352 pcmcia 
> εχουν αγοραστει 2 cisco pci 350 για 2 interfaces αν καταφερουμε βεβεα να βγαλουμε λινκ
> θα τοποθετιθει αυριο ενα δλινκακι για να σκαναρετε και σεις
> η omni προσ το παρον ψαρευει σε αλλο κομβο οποτε με το ruberaki του θα πεξουμε πειτε μας μονο σε τι ισχυ να βαλουμε το dlink και τι ssid
> η διευθηνση ειναι σαρανταπορου πανο στοι βουνο πανοραμα βουλας
> 
> τι αλλο να κανουμε καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη 
> ...


Βάλτε SSID το ΑWMNxxxx όπου χχχχ το όνομα του κόμβου. Εάν θέλετε μπορείτε να βάλετε και AWMNxxxxΒούλα για να καταλαβαίνουν από που είστε, εκτός εάν διορθώσετε την καταχώρηση της nodedb και δείχνει Βούλα και όχι Γλυφάδα  ::  

Βάλτε ισχύ εξόδου στο 10% (κοινώς 10db eirp), έτσι κι αλλιώς με το rubberάκι δεν θα μπορεί να πέσει κανένας επάνω σας που είναι μακρυά, εκτός εάν εκπέμπει με >40db. Βέβαια είτε εκπέμπετε με το rubberάκι είτε με κανονική omni, το σήμα σας εάν έχετε την ίδια eirp, το ίδιο μακριά θα πάει....

Aκόμα εάν έχω θυμάμαι καλά ποιά είναι η Σαρανταπόρου, τότε δεν σας κάνει όμνι για εκείνο το σημείο, και θέλετε sector.

----------


## maznek

1) Βάλαμε SSID το awmn panorama test
2) Βάλαμε ισχύ εξόδου στο 10% 
 ::  
και φοτο απο ταρατσα
 ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

το dlinki είναι σε Στέλλα 17 άρα πάνω μα 10% ισχύ κοιτάει προς γλυφάδα η Στέλλα αλλά αν είναι όντος ομνι οι στελες θα την πιάνετε από παντού  ::  
άντε ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε κάντε κανα σκαν δεκτά όλα τα λινκ α β 
ότι θέτε αρκεί να βγει  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Από τις φωτογραφίες τα βλέπω λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα...

Δεν βλέπω καλή θέα...

Ίσως να είναι και ιδέα μου...

Για τα 2 AP που πιάσατε απλά το ξεχνάτε για link.

Ειδικά με τον SV1CDR που είναι στο πέραμα!


Προς τον κόμβο 3512 δεν έχετε καθόλου οπτική ε;

----------


## maznek

::  #3512: Cha0s2 (Bro) καθόλου οπτική εχώ βουνό

----------


## Cha0s

Νια το φαντάστηκα.

Και εγώ προς Βούλα έχω το βουνό στα Αριστερά μου...

Όλο και κάτι θα βγει από κάτω Γλυφάδα αργά ή γρήγορα  ::

----------


## maznek

Μπροστά μου είναι ο #659: Yiannis
Πίσω είναι #2815: papajohnsot & #1267: Xronis_r
Αριστερά μου είναι #4037: DjBac
Αριστερά πίσω μου είναι #3836: panos
 ::

----------


## maznek

το AP μου ειναι awmn panorama test
και το NodeDB μου ειναι #4289: nekgoldenmaz
 ::

----------


## maznek

nekmaz:~# iwlist eth1 scanning
eth1 Scan completed :
Cell 01 - Address: 00:09:5B:9B:12:FE
ESSID:"NETGEAR"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.467GHz
Quality:0/10 Signal level:-35 dBm Noise level:-256 dBm
Encryption key :: n
Bit Rate:1Mb/s
Bit Rate:2Mb/s
Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
Bit Rate:11Mb/s
Cell 02 - Address: 00:13:1A:A5:2B:60
ESSID:"istop"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.442GHz
Quality:0/10 Signal level:-20 dBm Noise level:-256 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:1Mb/s
Bit Rate:2Mb/s
Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
Bit Rate:6Mb/s
Bit Rate:9Mb/s
Bit Rate:11Mb/s
Bit Rate:12Mb/s
Bit Rate:18Mb/s
Cell 03 - Address: 00:80:C8:17:3C:0E
ESSID:"AWMN-2308-POSSIDON"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.447GHz
Quality:0/10 Signal level:-20 dBm Noise level:-256 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:1Mb/s
Bit Rate:2Mb/s
Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
Bit Rate:11Mb/s
Cell 04 - Address: 00:0D:88:91:5E:79
ESSID:"awmn panorama test"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.452GHz
Quality:0/10 Signal level:-26 dBm Noise level:-256 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:1Mb/s
Bit Rate:2Mb/s
Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
Bit Rate:11Mb/s

----------


## maznek

nekmaz:~# iwlist eth1 scanning
eth1 Scan completed :
Cell 01 - Address: 00:09:5B:9B:12:FE
ESSID:"NETGEAR"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.467GHz
Quality:0/10 Signal level:-37 dBm Noise level:-256 dBm
Encryption key :: n
Bit Rate:1Mb/s
Bit Rate:2Mb/s
Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
Bit Rate:11Mb/s
Cell 02 - Address: 00:80:C8:17:3C:0E
ESSID:"AWMN-2308-POSSIDON"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.447GHz
Quality:0/10 Signal level:-20 dBm Noise level:-256 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:1Mb/s
Bit Rate:2Mb/s
Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
Bit Rate:11Mb/s
Cell 03 - Address: 00:0F:66:C7:84:A3
ESSID:"awmn1832"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.442GHz
Quality:0/10 Signal level:-19 dBm Noise level:-256 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:1Mb/s
Bit Rate:2Mb/s
Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
Bit Rate:11Mb/s
Cell 04 - Address: 00:0D:88:91:5E:79
ESSID:"awmn panorama test"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.452GHz
Quality:0/10 Signal level:-28 dBm Noise level:-256 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:1Mb/s
Bit Rate:2Mb/s
Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
Bit Rate:11Mb/s
Cell 05 - Address: 00:13:1A:A5:2B:60
 ESSID:"istop"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.442GHz
Quality:0/10 Signal level:-23 dBm Noise level:-256 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rate:1Mb/s
Bit Rate:2Mb/s
Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
Bit Rate:6Mb/s
Bit Rate:9Mb/s
Bit Rate:11Mb/s
Bit Rate:12Mb/s
Bit Rate:18Mb/s

----------


## Vigor

Σε scan που κάναμε χτές το βράδυ από το σπίτι ενός φίλου, δεν σε πιάσαμε από το Πανόραμα Βούλας (τελευταίο σπίτι πάνω στο βουνό πριν το δάσος).

Δες στην φωτογραφία πού πιστεύω ότι είναι. Τώρα με τόσες ανηφοριές και βουνά στα μέρη σας, δεν είμαι και 100% σίγουρος αν η φωτογραφία σου είναι τραβηγμένη από τον ίδιο όρμο... (ο φίλος μένει στην οδό Τροίας 56).

----------


## gcaridakis

Η διέυθυνση είναι Τροίας 53 (Τροίας και Πριάμου) 
http://www.image.ece.ntua.gr/~gcari/pub/home.jpg
ενώ αν έχετε το Google Earth http://earth.google.com/ 
http://www.image.ece.ntua.gr/~gcari/pub/home.kml
Ευχαριστώ και τους δυό σας για το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## maznek

::  Καλός τα παιδιά και καλή προσπάθεια.
 ::  δεν με πιάσατε γιατί την μέρα που κάνατε scan το AP ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας
έκανα αλλαγές σε καλώδια  ::  
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σας δεν είμαι πάντα ΟΝ κάντε μου pm ή mail
Πότε θα ξανακάνετε scan
 ::

----------


## maznek

```
nekmaz:/usr/bin# iwlist eth1 scanning
eth1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:03:2F:25:4F:F9
                    ESSID:"Agios"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.452GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:6Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:12Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:24Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:36Mb/s
          Cell 02 - Address: 00:09:5B:9B:12:FE
                    ESSID:"NETGEAR"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.467GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-32 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
          Cell 03 - Address: 00:13:1A:A5:2B:60
                    ESSID:"istop"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.442GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-20 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:6Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:9Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:12Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:18Mb/s
          Cell 04 - Address: 00:0D:88:91:5E:79
                    ESSID:"awmn panorama test"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.452GHz
                    Quality:0/10  Signal level:-29 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s
                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s
```

----------


## gcaridakis

maznek thanx για τις photo.
Μας βλέπω λίγο δύσκολους γιατί μεσολαβεί ο λόφος που στο τέλος του είναι η εκκλησία  :: 
θα μιλήσουμε πάντως με τον vigor και μια από αυτες τις μέρες θα ξανακανονίσουμε ένα scan.

----------


## maznek

λινκ #23 - #4289 ssid awmn-23-4289
Access Point SSid awmn4289ap

λινκ #7346 - #10120 ssid awmn-7346-10120
λινκ #5000 - #10120 ssid awmn-5000-10120
Access Point SSid awmn-10120AP

λινκ #405 - #1916 ssid awmn-405-1916
Access Point SSid awmn-ale3is

____________________________________
dns 10.69.58.12
__________________________
nekgoldenmaz.awmn
58.69.10.in-addr.arpa

ns
__________________________
ns0.nekgoldenmaz.ns.awmn

wifi
_________________________ 
ftp = 
radio = http://radio.nekgoldenmaz.awmn:8000/ , http://10.69.58.9:8000/
web = http://www.nekgoldenmaz.awmn , http://10.69.58.12/
TeamSpeak = teamspeak://teamspeak.nekgoldenmaz.awmn:8767 , 10.69.58.14:8767 
Dc Hub = dchub://dc.nekgoldenmaz.awmn , 10.69.58.14
asterisk = http://ast4289PBX.nekgoldenmaz.awmn/panel , 10.69.58.14:5060
Gameserver =
Forum = http://voulas-wifi-forum.nekgoldenmaz.awmn/forum , http://10.69.58.9/forum/index.php

inet
__________________________________
web http://www.maznek.ath.cx , http://users.tellas.gr/~nekmaz/
radio http://www.maznek.ath.cx:8000
TeamSpeak = http://www.maznek.ath.cx:8767
forum = http://forums.cjb.net/nekmaz.html

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## maznek

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... sc&start=0
 ::  
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight=
 ::

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## maznek

```
 synchronized: yes
         associated: no
          frequency: 2447MHz
          data-rate: 11Mbit/s
               ssid: "awmn-838"
       access-point: 00:03:2F:25:55:71
  access-point-name: ""
     signal-quality: 69
    signal-strength: -89
       error-number: 0
```

----------


## maznek

παρακαλω καποιος απο τους modetores να μεταφερει το
"κομβος στο πανοραμα βουλας"
στο "Βουλας wifi"
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## maznek

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=271300#271300
wifi
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=271300#271300

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Η διέυθυνση είναι Τροίας 53 (Τροίας και Πριάμου) 
> http://www.image.ece.ntua.gr/~gcari/pub/home.jpg
> ενώ αν έχετε το Google Earth http://earth.google.com/ 
> http://www.image.ece.ntua.gr/~gcari/pub/home.kml
> Ευχαριστώ και τους δυό σας για το ενδιαφέρον


Τροίας ε;;
Το πιο ψηλό σημείο του πανοράματος...
Και απο εδώ το βλέπω όταν αναιβένω πάνω ψηλά στον πύργο μου..
Αν κάτσει τίποτα, εδώ είμαστε για δοκιμές!!  :: 

[/img]

----------


## ChoOSeN

Η οπτική με τον gl.ice είναι ψέυτικη... Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει σε ολόκληρη την γλυφάδα κτήριο 80m.. Θα πρέπει να έχει περίπου 26 ορόφους... Μόνο ξενοδοχείο...  ::

----------


## ice

Διορθωθηκε το υψος .Στο τσακ σε βλεπω

----------


## maznek

λιγο ακομα και θα ξυσετε το βουνο (καντε ενα τουνελ )  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

o_O
Όλες αυτές οι καταχωρίσεις τοποθεσίας που αχνοφαίνονται στην φωτογραφία είναι του WiND?
Δεν βαριόσουν να τις περάσεις όλες;;  ::   ::   ::  
Ωραίοςςςς..  ::

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  ε δεν της περασα μια μια απο αυτο τα
περασα

----------


## grego

Το Σάββατο το πρωί έγινε ένα scan στη Βούλα απο την οδό Βασιλ. Παύλου πολύ κοντα στο ασκληπιείο της Βούλας και δεν έπιασα τίποτα!  ::   ::  Υπάρχει τίποτα εκεί κοντά? γιατί έχω απελπειστεί!!  ::  
Το scan έγινε από κτίριο 12μ με 18dbi panel...... πρός όλες τι κατευθύνσεις..
Θα προσπαθήσω να στείλω φωτο από την ταράτσα....
Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## ale3is

προς το παρων,το μονο που υπαρχει ειναι το ΑΡ του Αχ-Βαχ αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι δουλευει κανονικα και το ΑΡ του μαζνεκ το οποιο εχει χαμηλομενη ισχυ(?).Εγω περιμενω 2 cm9 και θα στησω ΑΡ στα πηγαδακια και ελπιζω να βρω καποιον διαθεσιμο για ΒΒ.Εχεις καταχωρισει το στιγμα σου στο wind?

----------


## maznek

το απ μου αυτη τι στηγμη ειναι στον 2ρο μπαλκονι του σπιτιου
δεν ολοκληρωσα την μεταφωρα του στην ταρτσα με ομνη
γιαυτο δεν πιασατε

----------


## grego

ok θα δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω!! Προς τα που να στοχευσω? εχω αριστερά μου και στην ίδια ευθεία το νοσοκομείο.

----------


## papashark

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες έχω στήσει omni στον 23, και θα προσθέσω και μια 24αρα grid να κοιτάει προς Βούλα μεριά, μπας και γίνει τίποτα.

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


```
synchronized: yes
         associated: yes
          frequency: 2457MHz
          data-rate: 11Mbit/s
               ssid: "awmn-23-NotiaProastia"
       access-point: 00:0B:6B:4E:63:30
  access-point-name: ""
     signal-quality: 145
    signal-strength: -88
       error-number: 0
```

----------


## papashark

Αστο να πάρει και dhcp αυτόματα, και θα πάω αργά το βράδυ να κεντράρω καλύτερα σε σένα  ::

----------


## maznek

ok ok
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  


```
 synchronized: yes
         associated: yes
          frequency: 2457MHz
          data-rate: 11Mbit/s
               ssid: "awmn-23-NotiaProastia"
       access-point: 00:0B:6B:4E:63:30
  access-point-name: ""
     signal-quality: 95
    signal-strength: -88
       error-number: 0
```

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

::  
Το προηγούμενο Σ/Κ 23,24-9-2006 έπαιξε το λινκ #4289 με #23
Στους 2,4 με άθλιο σήμα από -80 έως -90
Παρόλα αυτά έπαιξε irc, dc με πολύ καλό dload , .awmn pages  ::  
Μέσα στην εβδομάδα σταθεροποιήθηκε στα -90 και μετά χάθηκε
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
Μέχρι της 30-9-2006 έγινε συγκέντρωση υλικού για 5αρι
Πήραμε πιάτο 80αρι , cm9 , και άλλο pc. 
Με την βοήθεια του goldendragon
Και ιστό 6μ σωλήνα γαλβάνιζε 1 ½ αλλά δεν μπορέσαμε 
Να τον ανεβάσουμε στην ταράτσα γιατί ήμασταν ο goldendragon & εγώ.
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
Το Σ/Κ 7 & 8-10-2006 θα γίνει προσπάθεια να από goldendragon & μένα
Για στήσιμο ιστού πιάτου και κεντράρισμα για το λινκ #4289 - #23 
Ποια καλά παιδάκια θα κατέβουν βούλα να μας βοηθήσουν 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

Εγώ κ ο erasmospunk!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Αν παίζει μεταφορικό ψήνομαι και γω  ::

----------


## papashark

... και μετά χάθηκε


Σε αυτό φταίω εγώ. Ελπίζω να το στρώσουμε το ΣΚ  ::

----------


## papashark

... και μετά χάθηκε


Σε αυτό φταίω εγώ. Ελπίζω να το στρώσουμε το ΣΚ  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Αν παίζει μεταφορικό ψήνομαι και γω


Έλα με το GLX!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Το δικό σου;  ::  

Εσείς πως θα έρθετε;  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Το δικό σου;  
> 
> Εσείς πως θα έρθετε;


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Άθλιε!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

κανονιστε να ειμαστε κατα τις 10 εκει το αργοτερο 
να τελειωνουμε με τον κωλοιστο γιατι εγω δουλευω το μεσημερακι  ::

----------


## maznek

::  Ευχαριστώ παιδιά .
ChoOSeN , erasmospunk , Cha0s

Το κανονίζουμε για το Σάββατο 7-10-2006  ::  
οποίος δεν έχει μεταφορικό να περάσω να το πάρω ::  
 ::  
Pm αν οκ να δώσω με pm τηλ. Οκ ::

----------


## Cha0s

Για τι ώρα λες;

----------


## maznek

κατα της 10 πμ
 ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ε λογικά κυριλέ θα μπορέσω...εκτός αν ξενυχτίσω την Παρασκευή  ::

----------


## papashark

Αυτό το ΣΚ θα το κάνετε ?

Εγώ θα απουσιάζω.  ::

----------


## maznek

ναι αυτό το ΣΚ  ::

----------


## papashark

Κοιτάχτε και για ένα λινκ μεταξύ σας !

Νεκτάριε, θα σου περισσέψει μια κεραία τώρα, κοίτα να κάνεις κάτι με τον tserts ή τον al3xis είτε και με τους 2.

Το ξαναγράφω ότι είναι εξίσου ίσως και ποιό σημαντικό να βγάλετε λινκ μεταξύ σας, παρά με εμένα.

Με το να προσπαθείτε και οι 3 σας (maznek, tserts, al3xis) να βγάλετε λινκ με εμένα, δεν κάνετε δουλειά, το σημαντικό είναι να έχετε και οι 3 μεταξύ σας, για να βγείτε μετά και από άλλους κόμβους έξω, αλλά και να έχετε ΑΡς σηκωμένα, ώστε να προσελκύσετε κόσμο.


Εγώ θα πρότεινα τα παρακάτω :

Μaznek 
1) Πιάτο προς εμένα για μακρινό λινκ
2) Κεραία προς al3xis, με την παλιά κάρτα
3) Το ΑΡ που δουλεύει ήδη
4) Ενα ακόμα ΒΒ προς tserts, όταν θα ετοιμάσει το δεύτερο if 
>) Προσοχή, βοηθήστε τον όσοι πάτε να μειώσει το μήκος των καλωδίων του, μιλήστε του για τα Hager  ::   ::  

tserts,
1) Bάλε το πιάτο να κοιτάει είτε προς τον maznek, είτε προς al3xis.
2) Ετοιμάσου για δεύτερο λινκ, χωρίς αυτό δεν θα καταφέρεις και πολλά για να βοηθήσεις την περιοχή. Αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις προς Γλυφάδα, Ελληνικό, Παλαιό Φάληρο, κλπ.

Al3xis
1) Bάλε μια αγγελεία και ζήτα μία Mobo, μπορεί να βρεις και να σου κάνουν δώρο, κάντο όμως γρήγορα
2) Θα σου αφήσω ένα feeder για b στο μαγαζί, κάνε ένα ΒΒ με τον maznek όσο ποιό γρήγορα μπορείς.

@ Σε όσους βοηθήσουν, ετοιμάστε τους τα Μικρομπρίκια, να είναι έτοιμα, με subnets, και πείτε τους πως θα φτιάξουν το ΒGP. Βοηθήστε τους με τα καλώδια, δώστε τους συμβουλές για το πως θα βάλουν τα πιάτα. Ψήστε τους για το επόμενο Link !!!

----------


## dti

> Al3xis
> 1) Bάλε μια αγγελεία και ζήτα μία Mobo, μπορεί να βρεις και να σου κάνουν δώρο, κάντο όμως γρήγορα
> 2) Θα σου αφήσω ένα feeder για b στο μαγαζί, κάνε ένα ΒΒ με τον maznek όσο ποιό γρήγορα μπορείς.


ale3is, από μια πρόχειρη ματιά στο WiND φαίνεται οτι μάλλον αποτελείς το κατάλληλο σημείο σύνδεσης προς Βάρη (node varh #10310) κι εκείνος με τη σειρά του προς Βάρκιζα! Από κει και μετά, ανοίγουν πολύ καλές προοπτικές για τη "σκουληκαντέρα" προς παραλία Καλυβίων, Λαγονήσι, Σαρωνίδα κλπ. κλπ.
Όλα με τη σειρά τους όμως. Οργανωθείτε πρώτα καλά εντός Βούλας και μετά πρόσω ολοταχώς για επέκταση του δικτύου ακόμη πιο νοτιοανατολικά!

----------


## papashark

Αμα βγάλει άκρη με τον varh, γιατί η πρώτη μέρα στο φόρουμ ήταν μεγάλη απογοήτευση, άνοιξε καμιά 10 φορές νέο τόπικ, σε διάφορες ενότητες, με το ίδιο θέμα, τις μισές στα greeklsh, χωρίς να απαντήσει σε ότι του έγραψα.

Άσε που μου έστειλε και ένα email που χρειάστηκα βοήθεια για να βγάλω άκρη, που έλεγε άλλα γι άλλα.....

----------


## dti

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη υπομονή και επιμονή, ειδικά απ' ότι φαίνεται για να καλύψουμε τα Βλάχικα της Βάρης.  :: 
Για νά ΄χουμε hotspot στις ταβέρνες αλλά και στην παραλία της Βάρκιζας πιο κάτω, χρειάζονται θυσίες...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη υπομονή και επιμονή, ειδικά απ' ότι φαίνεται για να καλύψουμε τα Βλάχικα της Βάρης. 
> *Για νά ΄χουμε hotspot στις ταβέρνες* αλλά και στην παραλία της Βάρκιζας πιο κάτω, χρειάζονται θυσίες...


Οχι ρε Δαμιανέ, δεν θα κάνω δίαιτα ποτέ εγώ ?  :: 


H παραλία δεν καλύπτετε από τον varh με τίποτα, από τον Αl3xis, κάτι μπορεί να γίνει σε κάποια σημεία

----------


## papashark

> Για νά ΄χουμε hotspot στις ταβέρνες αλλά και στην παραλία της Βάρκιζας πιο κάτω, χρειάζονται θυσίες...


Θα προτιμήσω να μείνω νηστικός με τα ωραία μπινελίκια που με στόλισε.

----------


## Cha0s

Γιατί τι έγινε; Ποιος;

----------


## ale3is

Εγω προσπαθω να τελειωνω με τα τελευταια μαθηματα της σχολης και γι'αυτο δεν εχω καταφερει να παρω ακομα ΜΒ.Λογικα απο Τριτη θα εχω χρονο γι'αυτο!Ισως να εχω ελευθερο το πρωινο του Σαββατου για βοηθεια στο στησιμο στον Μαζνεκ,αν ειναι θα επικοινωνισω μαζι του...Καλη σας μερα!Συνεχιζω διαβασμα για Δικτυα τωρα,δινω στις 16:30...

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::   ::  
Για να μετρησουμε ποσοι και ποιοι θα κατεβουνε Βουλα για το στησιμο του κομβου 4289 1.choOsen 2.erasmopunk 3.chaOs 4.ale3is, οποιος θελει να του δωσω το κινητο μου να μου κανει pm.Παρακαλω απαντηστε απο κατω ποιοι θα ερθουν σιγουρα και ποιοι οχι 





 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω εγώ.

Είμαι άρρωστος από την Τρίτη με πυρεττό  ::  


Δεν το κόβω μέχρι αύριο να είμαι σε κατάσταση να ανεβω σε ταράτσα.


Σόρρυ Νεκτάριε  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

εγω θα ερθω αλλα αν δεν ειναι αλλος ενας δεν κανουμε δουλια

----------


## papashark

Πέρασε ένας μήνας, αλλά δεν βλέπω πολλές εξελίξεις....

Ο ale3is #1916 είναι συνδεδεμένος επάνω μου και βελτιώνουμε το σήμα.

Ο maznek #4289 είναι και αυτός επάνω μου, αλλά όσο και να προσπαθούμε, το σήμα δεν βελτιώνετε και δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό.


Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουν οι προσπάθειες εσωτερικής διασύνδεσης ?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσουν οι προσπάθειες εσωτερικής διασύνδεσης ?


++

Κανέναν εδώ Νότιο δεν βλέπετε;

----------


## papashark

μπα....

Eίναι και οι δύο σε άβολο σημείο.

Λείπει ο κόμβος στο Πανόραμα που θα τους γεφυρώσει.


Ο tserts ήταν ιδανική περίπτωση...

----------


## nbaltas

σίγουρα χρειάζεται κάποιος από κάτω γλυφάδα με καλύτερη οπτική προς τα εκεί να κάνει κάποιο λινκ (π.χ. ice, john70)

εγώ από εδώ πάνω βλέπω μέχρι και το γκολφ....πιο πέρα γιοκ

----------


## papashark

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως δεν είδα κανέναν από εσάς όταν έκανα scan από τον Iliashome, κανέναν από άνω Γλυφάδα την στιγμή που την έβλεπα πιάτο....

----------


## nbaltas

ξέρεις τι παίζει μάλλον? στην άνω γλυφάδα ΑΡ υπάρχουν μόνο από την αριστερή (δυτική) μεριά της λεωφόρου κ. αθανάτου. Η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή βρίσκεται χωμένη κάτω από το βουνό και αυτός είναι άλλωστε ο λόγος για τον οποίο δεν βλέπουμε και εμείς πιο πέρα από το γκολφ...

H άλλη μεριά της λεωφόρου δεν εμφανίζει γενικότερα συμπτώματα συνδεσιμότητας με το awmn.

ίσως θα έπρεπε να πετύχεις κανένα cha0s, m0rphy.....

----------


## Maximus

Μιας και μιλάτε για WIFI Βούλας ...κοίταξα και έχω πολύ καλή οπτική με AP Ale3is  ::  θα έρθει ένα φιλαράκι μου για scan την επόμενη βδομάδα αλλιώς θα ενοχλήσω τον VIper ίσως έχει κάτι ....

----------


## ale3is

Με το καλο να γινει κατι και με σενα!Σαν να πηραμε λιγο μπρος,ε?

----------


## Maximus

Επειδή είμαι και λίγο γκαντέμης κρατάω πισινή ..... αλλα ένα scan δεν θα βλάψει...  ::   ::

----------


## ale3is

τι γινετε με το σκαν?Εκανες τιποτα?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Αλεξη δεν παει σε σενα αλλα ποιο σκαν ρε ρεμαλια εδω ενα ιστο δεν μπορειται να ανεβασετε στην ταρατσα θελετε και σκαν  ::

----------


## maznek

::   ::  
τον ιστο τον ανεβασα μονος μου σημερα μανωλακη παιδι μου
και οτι ειναι ετοιμο σε πιατο θα ανεβει στην ωρα του
και θα γινουν και τα σκανσ
 ::   ::

----------


## maznek

::   ::  
Την κυριακη αν ολα πανε καλα θα προσπαθησουμε με τον goldendragon
να ανεβασουμε το ακσεσ ποϊντ με την ομνι και το 1το πιατο σε 5αρι
 ::   ::  
ευχαριστω τον goldendragon για την απεριοριστη βοηθεια του
στην συγκεντρωση υλικου και σε ολες τις εργασιες για το στησιμο
αυτου του κομβου
 ::   ::  
ευχαριστω τον Αλεξη και τον Γιαννη που με περιμενουν
 ::   ::  
ευχαριστω τον Πανο για την μεγαλη υπομονη του μαζι μου
και ολους τους ΑΜΔΑ που με στηριξαν κατα καιρους 
στις προσπαθειες μου

----------


## papashark

λινκ με τον Αλέξη κοιτάχτε να βγάλετε  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ετσι και μας μαζεψουν οι μπατσοι την κυριακη παλι θα σε σκισω στο λεω απο τωρα  ::

----------


## maznek

επιτελους ανεβηκε το ακσες ποϊντ με απ awmn4289ap
μπηκε και το 1το πιατο

----------


## maznek

http://www.maznek.ath.cx 
το ραδιο	http://www.maznek.ath.cx:8000

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Πανο αντε ρε φιλε να βγαλουμε την ΒΟΥΛΑ στον αερα γιατι τους βαρεθηκα 
κανε το μαμημενο το κονεκτ να δουμε routes απο κει και μετα παρατα του και αμα δεν τα φτιαξουν μετα μεταξυ τους τα λινκ παμε παρεα να τους βαρεσουμε
ακουςςςςςςς κανε το σκαν ρεεεεεεεεε papashark listening?????????????

----------


## papashark

Μην φωνάζεις, κοιμάμε τον ύπνο του δικαιου....  ::

----------


## maznek

ο κομβος ειναι up

SSid awmn4289ap το Access Point

ftp://10.69.58.12/
radio http://10.69.58.9:8000/

http://www.maznek.ath.cx
το ραδιο http://www.maznek.ath.cx:8000

----------


## Cha0s

Well done boys!




```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.69.58.9
traceroute to 10.69.58.9 (10.69.58.9), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)  1.164 ms  1.122 ms  1.092 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.113)  2.132 ms  2.560 ms  2.552 ms
 3  gw-papashark.ns.awmn (10.80.195.106)  6.056 ms  9.120 ms  29.334 ms
 4  10.69.58.9 (10.69.58.9)  29.311 ms  50.842 ms  52.827 ms
```

Έχει να ανακοινωθεί αυτό το c-class από εποχές που έπαιζε ο papashark στην Βούλα!  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

σκατά up είστε θα κεντράρετε ποτέ ή περιμένετε την επιφοίτηση  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ακόμα τι κάνετε δεν θαρθεις ρε άτιμε στο workshop αύριο θα σε φτιάξω  ::  
γειτονοι σηκώθηκε η βούλα τραβάτε να κεντράρετε γιατί δεν βλέπω φως
papashark μια που την έκανες την καλή τελείωσε την αγόρι μου αιντε μην αναλώνεσαι στα flames ξεκίνα και άσε τα σουβλάκια ρειιιιι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]   (www.awmn)
Hop 1   IP 10.69.58.1        Time : 0       (not resolved)
Hop 2   IP 10.80.195.105     Time : 27      (gw-ns.papashark.awmn)
Hop 3   IP 10.80.195.122     Time : 7       (gw-papashark.viper7gr.awmn)
Hop 4   IP 10.17.127.97      Time : 265     (gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn)
Hop 5   IP 10.17.119.197     Time : 34      (gw-sw1hfq.spirosco.awmn)
Hop 6   IP 10.34.61.217      Time : 50      (gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn)
Hop 7   IP 10.34.61.187      Time : 49      (gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn)
Hop 8   IP 10.19.143.133     Time : 62      (rtr.ysam2.awmn)
Hop 9   IP 10.19.143.13      Time : 62      (www.awmn)
Done

Tracing route to www.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.11]   (dgi.awmn)
Hop 1   IP 10.69.58.1        Time : 0       (not resolved)
Hop 2   IP 10.80.195.105     Time : 1       (gw-ns.papashark.awmn)
Hop 3   IP 10.80.195.122     Time : 4       (gw-papashark.viper7gr.awmn)
Hop 4   IP 10.17.127.97      Time : 8       (gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn)
Hop 5   IP 10.2.32.97        Time : 12      (gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn)
Hop 6   IP 10.2.32.134       Time : 8       (gw-vaggos13.vaggos13.awmn)
Hop 7   IP 10.2.125.38       Time : 88      (gw-kaiser.pikos.awmn)
Hop 8   IP 10.23.26.49       Time : 46      (gw-manoskol.dimitris.awmn)
Hop 9   IP 10.23.26.11       Time : 52      (dgi.awmn)
```

----------


## maznek

scanning απο το σπιτι του tserts

----------


## maznek

TeamSpeak 10.69.58.11

----------


## maznek

ο κόμβος θα είναι κάτω γιατί το pc που τον φιλοξενούσε τα έπαιξε
μάλλον τροφοδοτικό
Μανώλη ακούς
 ::  
ακούω να λες

----------


## maznek

τελικά ναι ήταν τροφοδοτικό
ο κόμβος up ξανά
Μανώλη ένα τροφοδοτικό γιατί αυτό που έβαλα δεν το βλέπω
για κάνα δυο μέρες

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

τροφοδοτικο θα βρουμε εκεινο το κολολινκ με τον πανο πανο ακους ποτε εχετε σκοπο να το κεντραρεται να πεξει αξιοπτρεπως

----------


## ale3is

Τι εγινε με το σκαν προς τα εμενα?Δοκιμασες?

----------


## maznek

ένα μίνι σκαν που έκανα από το μπαλκόνι δεν έπιασα 
λόγω αέρα και κάτι οικογενειακά δεν ανέβηκα ταράτσα
θα ανέβω αύριο

----------


## ale3is

Ok!

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## ale3is

Παιζει να ηταν και down το μικροτικ...Βασικα θελω να το φορμαρω καποια απο αυτες τις μερες...

----------


## tserts

Νεκ αύριο κανόνισα να πάω στον Πάνο να παραλάβω τα πράγματα. Να περάσω σήμερα το βράδυ να τσιμπίσω τα καλώσια να βάλουμε τα βίσματα;

Αντε να δούμε τι θα βγάλουμε το ΣΚ...

----------


## maznek

Σήμερα πέρασα το μικροτικι στο pc του tserts με 3 ασύρματες πάνω του 
2 cm6 για bb και 1 sisco για ap. 
Περιμένουμε από τον papashark vα φτιάξει και τα καλώδια για το 1bb του tserts .

Σήμερα ο papashark κεντράρισε καλύτερα επάνω μου θα ξαναμοντάρω και εγώ
 ::

----------


## maznek

```
mazserver2:~# tracepath 10.23.29.230
 1:  dc.mazftpnek.awmn (10.69.58.14)                        0.478ms pmtu 1500
 1:  10.69.58.1 (10.69.58.1)                                1.088ms 
 2:  gw-ns.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.105)                  11.567ms 
 3:  routerboard.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.217)            12.024ms 
 4:  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)               12.053ms 
 5:  gw-foxer.infosat.awmn (10.80.189.98)                 113.233ms 
 6:  gw-vmanolis.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.137)         331.740ms 
 7:  gw-shadowcaster.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.97)          151.116ms 
 8:  gw-shadowcaster.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.97)          asymm  7 208.749ms pmtu 1496
 9:  dc.mazftpnek.awmn (10.69.58.14)                      asymm  1   0.050ms pmtu 1492
 9:  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)                 168.906ms 
10:  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)               270.731ms 
11:  gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110)                318.387ms 
12:  10.2.52.82 (10.2.52.82)                              215.394ms 
13:  gw-manoskol.jabarlee.awmn (10.2.93.41)               206.548ms 
14:  gw-jabarlee.goldendragon.awmn (10.37.57.222)         195.333ms 
15:  10.23.29.253 (10.23.29.253)                          312.223ms
```

τι μπορεί φταίει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ale3is

με τον Tserts τι εγινε?Συνδεθηκατε?Να κανονισουμε ενα σκανακι απο το σπιτι μου προς αυτον να δουμε τι παιζει τελικα...

----------


## maznek

::  
τουχω ετημα τα εργαλεια και δεν εχει μπορεσει να περασει να τα παρει και
να κανει το λινκ  ::

----------


## papashark

Και εγώ εδώ (μαγαζί) έχω 2 feeder 5g που περιμένουν .

Ελά να τα πάρετε και να πάρετε κανα δωράκι για την Βαλεντίνα σας, γιατί αύριο μόνο καφέ θα σας δώσω  ::

----------


## ale3is

Πανο,παιζει να βγαινει λινκ απο μενα προς το μαγαζι?

----------


## papashark

> Πανο,παιζει να βγαινει λινκ απο μενα προς το μαγαζι?


Όχι, αν μπορούσε θα στο είχα πει....

Υπάρχει όμως ένας καινούργιος στην Περιοχή που μπορούμε να στήσουμε στην ταράτσα του, και μάλλον θα μας βολέψει όλους. Περιμένω να συννενοηθούμε κάποια διαδικαστικά, και θα πάμε για scan. Yπ' όψιν θα τα στήσουμε όλα εμείς, και θα τα συντηρούμε εμείς, (για το οικονομικό θα δούμε).

----------


## ale3is

Σε ποιο μερος ειναι αυτη η φιλοδοξη ταρατσα?Βαλε ενα στιγμα στο wind μηπως και γελασει λιγο το χειλακι μας  ::

----------


## papashark

Samoapark 11737, 600 μέτρα από εσένα.

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## ale3is

Αντε να δουμε!

----------


## papashark

> Αντε να δουμε!


Eσυ για δες το μέλι που σου έστηλα  ::

----------


## ale3is

Θα δοκιμασω ή το απογευμα ή αυριο το πρωι...

----------


## tserts

Πάντως βρέξει χιονίσει (μάλλον το πρώτο) αυτο το ΣΚ θα σηκώσω το ΑΡ με το πανελάκι, ακόμα και αν δεν έχω το φιντερ από τον Πάνο. 

Οταν θα είναι έτοιμο θα σας πω να με σαρώσετε (ουαου)

Πάνο τώρα το είδα το ποστ στην άλλη σελίδα, να σου πω, γιατί να πάρουμε από το aurum δωράκι; Δεν είναι πιο ρομαντικό να κάνετε στις βαλεντίνες σας δώρο ένα μελανοδοχείο; Εστω και εταιροχρονισμένα;

Ξερω ένα καλό μαγαζι...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Πάντως βρέξει χιονίσει (μάλλον το πρώτο) αυτο το ΣΚ θα σηκώσω το ΑΡ με το πανελάκι, ακόμα και αν δεν έχω το φιντερ από τον Πάνο. 
> 
> Οταν θα είναι έτοιμο θα σας πω να με σαρώσετε (ουαου)
> 
> Πάνο τώρα το είδα το ποστ στην άλλη σελίδα, να σου πω, γιατί να πάρουμε από το aurum δωράκι; Δεν είναι πιο ρομαντικό να κάνετε στις βαλεντίνες σας δώρο ένα μελανοδοχείο; Εστω και εταιροχρονισμένα;
> 
> Ξερω ένα καλό μαγαζι...


Bρε συ, τα έχω στο μαγαζί τα feeders από το προηγούμενο ΣΚ !`

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::  
κι' εδω το ΜΤ σου περημενει να ενωθει με τα φιδερ του πανου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Τελειωσα τη μετακόμιση... Νεκ σε παίρνω τηλ αλλά δεν σε βρίσκω. Όταν θα είσαι σπίτι πάρε τηλ να έρθω να μαζέψω την προίκα μου.

----------


## tserts

Παιδιά τα έχω βρεί μπαστούνια με το mikrotik...

Που μπορώ να βρώ τίποτα tutorial ή πληροφορίες για το στήσιμο;

Τα πάντα δείχνουν να δουλεύουν, η σάρωση στα 2,4 μου βγάζει ένα σκασμό από ΑΡ. Στα 5 μουγκαφόν. Ειδικά στα ΙΡ πρέπει να είναι μαντάρα, έχω κρατήσει τις ρυθμίσεις του Νεκ αλλά δράμα η κατάσταση.

Η cisco δεν κάνει κιχ σε ΑΡ, τώρα έχω βάλει το πάνελ στην atheros στα 2.4 και λαμβάνει αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να το πιάσω με wififorum δίπλα στην κεραία.

Τι κάνουμε τώρα;

----------


## ale3is

Στους 5 εχεις στοχευσει καπου που θα επρεπε να πειανεις κατι?στους 2.4 εμενα με βλεπεις καθολου?

----------


## tserts

Δεν σε βλέπω Αλέξη, θα ανεβάσω τα αρχεία αργότερα γιατί είναι 2 ξεχωριστά δίκτυα και δεν τα έχω στον Η/Υ που έχω πρόσβαση.

Λοιπόν το ΑΡ είναι ενεργό και το βλέπω σε τοπικά scan, δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται πιο μακριά αλλά μάλλον θα είναι ΟΚ. Πάνο αν μπορείς να σαρώσεις από πλατεία θα κάνουμε καλό τεστ.

Το 5άρι (γυρισμένο σε 2,4) είναι σχεδόν τυφλό. Στις σαρώσεις βλέπει μόνο ότι είναι στο μπαλκόνι (το ΑΡ και ένα linksys), που είναι ακριβώς δίπλα του, τίποτα άλλο. Δοκίμασα και με το άλλο feeder αλλά μούγκα στη στρούγκα.

Τον althea τον βλέπει το κινητό και δεν τον βλέπει το πιάτο!

Πάω να ενημερώσω το wind, αν έχετε καμία ιδέα για το τι φταίει γράφτε!

----------


## tserts

Δούλεψε και το 5άρι. έπιασα μόνο shark2maznek και awmn5000-0323.

Στα -84 με -86 χωρίς στόχευση.. Καλά νέα!

Θα στείλω στον althea pm από wind και θα παρκάρω το 5άρι πάνω του.

Το ΑΡ είναι σταθερά ενεργό και το βλέπω κανονικά.

----------


## papashark

> Δούλεψε και το 5άρι. έπιασα μόνο shark2maznek και awmn5000-0323.
> 
> Στα -84 με -86 χωρίς στόχευση.. Καλά νέα!
> 
> Θα στείλω στον althea pm από wind και θα παρκάρω το 5άρι πάνω του.
> 
> Το ΑΡ είναι σταθερά ενεργό και το βλέπω κανονικά.


Ενα awmn-405-1916 έπιασες ?

Το 5000-0323 κακώς το έπιασες. Πρέπει να παίζει πολύ δυνατά για να πιάσεις ένα πιάτο που από την Γλυφάδα κοιτάει Πειραιά...

----------


## tserts

Πρωινή σάρωση, SSID, BB, σήμα και συχνότητα:

405-1916	profitis-alexis -82	5180
6283-10139	awmn 10139 -76	5300
230notia	shark2maznek -76	5260
5000-0323	awmn5000-0323 -78	5280

Πάω να δω ποιοί είναι οι άλλοι...

----------


## tserts

Πάνο το 405-1916 είναι ενεργό;

Μάλλον πάμε για αυτό που μου έλεγες από την αρχή, ένα κοντινό #5000, ένα μακρυνό (Πειραιά - Κερατσίνι) και το ΑΡ...

----------


## ale3is

Καλημερα!Εγω περναω ubuntu στο ταρατσοπισι μου και οταν το ετοιμασω,θα το ανεβασω παλι ταρατσα να δω αν βελτιωθηκε τιποτα με την αλλαγη του πανου.Λογικα οταν εκανες το σκαν εγω ειχα οφφ τον κομβο μου  ::

----------


## tserts

Καλημέρα, Αλεξ δεν έχουμε οπτική οι δυό μας, είσαι πίσω από το βουνό ρε γαμώτι... Ο,τι βγεί θα βγεί μέσω άλλων το πιθανότερο δυστυχώς.

Αν χρειαστείς βοηθεια μίλα, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα πετάξω χαρταετό σήμερα  ::

----------


## tserts

Σάρωση με το κινητό από το μπαλκόνι:

00146CD96D1C	aero	AP	On	13:17:54	13:35:37	0	0
000B6B4DC3F3	awmn-10120AP	AP	Off	13:22:47	13:35:37	0	0
00095B745D7B	awmn-5000AP	AP	Off	13:23:12	13:23:21	0	0
000B6B574879	awmn-7346-iliashome	AP	Off	13:23:17	13:33:41 0	0
001109080C67	ar-wifi	AP	On	13:23:27	13:24:01	0	0
0017DF12E580	DJBAC_CISCO	AP	On	13:24:13	13:24:22	0	0
000FCBB45207	blazer-net	AP	Off	13:24:29	13:33:41	0	0
00026F09A648	awmn-6038	AP	Off	13:26:15	13:32:39	0	0
001556B5F123	OTE	AP	Off	13:29:58	13:31:01	0	0
00604CE2F802	OTENET_5733	AP	On	13:29:58	13:31:34	0	0

Που να τρέχεις με τη στέλλα... Το εργαλείο κάνει φοβερή δουλεια.. Αργότερα θα δοκιμάσω και το GPS να δούμε τι βρίσκει..

Αλέξ δεν σε πιάνω αν και λαμβάνω μέχρι αεροδρόμιο από εδώ.

----------


## tserts

Τσέκαρα πριν λίγο το ΑΡ από πλατεία (γύπεδο Αρη - Σωκράτους) και παίζει κανονικά! Το είδα και από Αγ. Νεκτάριο. Αντε να βγεί και το ΒΒ και κάναμε δουλειά...

----------


## tserts

Λοιπόν χρειάζομαι βοήθεια:

Το ΜΤ είναι στο μπαλκόνι στον κάτω όροφο.
Το μόντεμ και το ρούτερ μου στον πάνω.
Τα 2 κεντρικά ΠΣ με έθερνετ στο ρούτερ.
Πρέπει το πάνω δίκτυο να φτάσει στο κάτω μπαλκόνι.
Υπάρχει ένα λινκσις ακομα που υποστιρίζει WDS.
Το πανελάκι του ΜΤ το λαμβάνω στο κάτω δωμάτιο που βγάζει στο μπαλκόνι.
Με WDS από το ΜΤ στο λινκσις και μετά με έθερνετ στο πάνω ρούτερ θα γίνει η δουλειά; Αν ναι τι ορίζω στις ρυθμίσεις;

----------


## maznek

http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/...ettingAWMN.ppt

----------


## papashark

λογικά θα παίξει, ίσως να πρέπει να βάλεις το ΜΤ ως wds στο Linksys, αλλά δεν μπορείς να ρίξεις κανένα καλώδιο ? 

Εστω κανα powerline....

Σε επίπεδο ΙΡς, ξέχνα τελείως ότι είναι ασύρματα, στήστα όλα λες και ήταν με καλώδια  ::

----------


## papashark

> Πρωινή σάρωση, SSID, BB, σήμα και συχνότητα:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 405-1916	profitis-alexis		-82	5180
> 6283-10139	awmn 10139		-76	5300
> 230notia	shark2maznek		-76	5260
> 5000-0323	awmn5000-0323		-78	5280
> ...


Το 405-1916 περιμενω τον ale3is, αν δεν παίξει καλά και αυτό, θα πάω σπίτι του να δω τι δεν κάνει σωστά  ::  

το 23-notia (που πρέπει να αλλάξει ssid) είναι το λινκ με τον Maznek. Εσύ πρέπει να με πιάνεις ποιό καλά από ότι ο maznek.

Το 5000-0323 Λυπάμαι που το πιάνεις.... είσαι εντελώς εκτός κυρίου λοβού του λινκ, και παρόλα αυτά το πιάνεις με πάρα πολύ σήμα. To link κοιτάει στις 312 μοίρες και εσύ είσαι στις 89 στα 2 χιλιόμετρα μακριά. Κοινώς είσαι 140 μοίρες εκτός λοβού...


Με προβληματίζει πολύ που δεν μπορείτε να βγάλετε λινκ μεταξύ σας και οι 3...

Εάν είναι μπορώ να σηκώσω ακόμα ένα λινκ από τον 23 για σένα (εσύ και ο maznek στον 23, και ale3is στον 405), αλλά είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτο (αν και απλώς ατυχία στην περίπτωση μας) να έχουμε 3 σουβλάκια Βούλα-Πειραιά...

----------


## tserts

Νεκ ωραίο αυτό μου έδειξες αλλά καταλαβαίνω τα μισά...

Θα πρέπει καποιος να με πάρει απ' το χεράκι γιατί στο τέλος θα ζημιωθέι ο κόμβος απο το μπάχαλο που θα δημιουργήσω...

Πάνο WDS τι άλλο χρειάζεται; Έβαλα το linksys και το ΑΡ του ΜΤ στο ίδιο κανάλι και ίδιο SSID αλλά δεν βγαίνει το winbox όταν συνδέομαι μέσω του linksys. Όταν συνδέσω Υ/Η απευθείας στο ΑΡ μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τον κόμβο, αλλιώς μουγκαφόν...

Συγνώμη που σας κουράζω, αλλά για λίγο καιρό θα χρειαστώ baby-sitting..  ::

----------


## tserts

Έχουμε και το θέμα του routing, πρέπει το ΑΡ να δρομολογεί πρός το ΒΒ για να βγαίνουν οι πελάτες. Αυτό πως γίνεται;

----------


## papashark

> Νεκ ωραίο αυτό μου έδειξες αλλά καταλαβαίνω τα μισά...
> 
> Θα πρέπει καποιος να με πάρει απ' το χεράκι γιατί στο τέλος θα ζημιωθέι ο κόμβος απο το μπάχαλο που θα δημιουργήσω...
> 
> Πάνο WDS τι άλλο χρειάζεται; Έβαλα το linksys και το ΑΡ του ΜΤ στο ίδιο κανάλι και ίδιο SSID αλλά δεν βγαίνει το winbox όταν συνδέομαι μέσω του linksys. Όταν συνδέσω Υ/Η απευθείας στο ΑΡ μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τον κόμβο, αλλιώς μουγκαφόν...
> 
> Συγνώμη που σας κουράζω, αλλά για λίγο καιρό θα χρειαστώ baby-sitting..


Θα πεις στο ΜΤ ότι είναι wds slave (νομίζω)

----------


## tserts

Με τη λίγη ενέργεια που μου μένει, πάω να παίξω με το ΜΤ...

Χρειάζομαι μεγαλύτερη μέρα!

Πάνο πάω να δω αν υπαρχει ρύθμιση για WDS slave, δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο.

Έχω τυπώσει και το ΡΡΤ που έστειλε ο Νεκ, το μόνο που χρειάζομαι είναι κάποιον να μιλάει Ελληνικά γιατί.. it's all Greek to me...

----------


## maznek

wds πεζει static η dynamic μονο
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=95

----------


## tserts

Δουλεψε το wds. Μου βγήκε σαν wireless interface μέσα στο ΜΤ.

Ακόμα δεν κατάφερα να περάσω πακέτα αλλά μάλλον λύθηκε το θέμα της εσωτερικής δικτύωσης... Θα χρειαστεί να τρυπήσω μόνο ένα τοίχο!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν διάβασα προσεκτικά κάτι (κάπου το έχασα  :: ) αλλά τι το θες το WDS;

----------


## papashark

> Δεν διάβασα προσεκτικά κάτι (κάπου το έχασα ) αλλά τι το θες το WDS;


Για το εσωτερικό του δίκτυο στο σπίτι, θέλει να καλύψει το σπίτι ασύρματα, είναι 3 όροφοι, και δεν μπορει να κάνει εύκολα τρύπες για καλώδια.

Ψιλοτραγικό setup, αλλά ελπίζω να του παίξει....

----------


## tserts

Σιγά σιγά θα μπούν όλα στη θέση τους. Προτεραιότητα επί παρόντος είναι να βγεί τουλάχιστον 1 ΒΒ, μετά βλέπουμε. Το πιθανότερο είναι να πάνε όλα στην ταράτσα και να ακολουθήσει το rj45 τα καλώδια της nova. Γι' αυτό δεν θέλω να αρχίσω τις τρύπες...

Με το κόψιμο του sub έχω πρόβλημα, θα γίνει από τον πίνακα των IP addresses;

----------


## papashark

> Σιγά σιγά θα μπούν όλα στη θέση τους. Προτεραιότητα επί παρόντος είναι να βγεί τουλάχιστον 1 ΒΒ, μετά βλέπουμε. Το πιθανότερο είναι να πάνε όλα στην ταράτσα και να ακολουθήσει το rj45 τα καλώδια της nova. Γι' αυτό δεν θέλω να αρχίσω τις τρύπες...
> 
> Με το κόψιμο του sub έχω πρόβλημα, θα γίνει από τον πίνακα των IP addresses;


ναι, αλλά τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα έχεις ?

----------


## tserts

Δηλαδή:
10.69.61.60/29
νετ ..60
broadcast: ..67
Αυτο θα μου δώσει στο ΙΦ 8 ΙΡς και 6 συσκευές;
Εγώ το ΙΦ που θα το βρώ; στην 60 ή στην 67;
Και τις άλλες 6 διευθύνσεις (61,62,63,64,65,66) θα τις βάλω με dhcp από τον πίνακα του ΜΤ; Δεν έχω καταλάβει τη λογική του. Ένα μηχάνημα με στατική εκτός του εύρους (πχ. ..213) δεν θα βλέπει το ΙΦ;
Για κάντε μια σύντομη εξήγηση πλιζ...

----------


## papashark

> Δηλαδή:
> 10.69.61.60/29
> νετ ..60
> broadcast: ..67
> Αυτο θα μου δώσει στο ΙΦ 8 ΙΡς και 6 συσκευές;
> Εγώ το ΙΦ που θα το βρώ; στην 60 ή στην 67;
> Και τις άλλες 6 διευθύνσεις (61,62,63,64,65,66) θα τις βάλω με dhcp από τον πίνακα του ΜΤ; Δεν έχω καταλάβει τη λογική του. Ένα μηχάνημα με στατική εκτός του εύρους (πχ. ..213) δεν θα βλέπει το ΙΦ;
> Για κάντε μια σύντομη εξήγηση πλιζ...


Οταν έχεις 8 ΙΡς, από την 60 εώς και την 67, την πρώτη και την τελευταία (60&67) δεν τις χρησιμοποιείς.

Ετσι η πρώτη ΙΡ που μπορείς να έχεις είναι η 61, και θα βάλεις τις άλλες 5 ΙΡ στο DHCP.

Το μηχάνημα όποτε θα βάζεις ένα range επάνω σε μια κάρτα του (είτε ασύρματη είτε ενσύρματη), θα βάζει αυτόματα μια static route καταχώρηση για να το βρίσκει.

Τώρα εσύ θα πρέπει να λες και στα μηχανήματα σου ότι για να πάνε εκεί θα πρέπει να έχουν το ΜΤ ως gateway.

Στο dchp έχει καρτέλα network όπου δίνεις το subnet και μετά το gateway, dns, klp, και τα δίνει αυτόματα στους dhcp clients.

----------


## tserts

Ok κατάλαβα. Θα το δοκιμάσω το βράδυ...

Ευχαριστώ Πάνο!

----------


## maznek

```
AP BSS   2.412 (  1)   11   00:14:7f:23:f5:27     WEP    802.11g   SpeedTouch8DE306
 AP BSS   2.412 (  1)   24   00:13:10:9b:27:18     OFF    802.11b   awmn4289-in-maz1
 AP BSS   2.427 (  4)   18   00:16:b6:3b:2e:17     OFF    802.11b   awmn4289-in-maz2
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)   16   00:15:56:b5:fe:b5     OFF    802.11g   OTE
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    0   00:14:6c:33:cc:58     OFF    802.11g   NETGEAR
```

----------


## maznek

κομβος  ::   ::  κατω


```
AB R  00:0B:6B:4E:63:26 awmn-405-1916     5ghz       5180 -87 profitis-alexis  
AB R  00:0B:6B:35:E2:3D awmn-23-9900      5ghz       5200 -89 shark-papvai     
AB R  00:11:F5:47:DF:F9 awmn-23-NotiaP... 5ghz       5260 -83 Shark2maznek
```

----------


## maznek

```
AB R  00:0B:6B:4E:63:26 awmn-405-1916             5ghz       5180 -81 profitis-alexis          
AB R  00:11:F5:47:DF:F9 awmn-23-NotiaProastia     5ghz       5260 -82 Shark2maznek             
AB R  00:0B:6B:57:48:AB PSAXNW BB_awmn_323        5ghz       5280 -91 AWMN 0323 TEST           
AB R  00:0B:6B:35:E2:3D awmn-23-9900              5ghz       5200 -93 shark-papvai
```

----------


## papashark

Πάνω κάτω ο router μου.

Ανεπιτυχής προσπάθεια να βάλω μια gigabit κάρτα

----------


## tserts

Αναφορά από εδώ:

Τελικά τρύπησα 5 τοίχους και έφτασα μέχρι το δωμάτιο πίσω από το ΜΤ.

Η διάταξή στο σπίτι μου τώρα είναι: 

Σαλόνι1:
modem
router netgear (dhcp and AP WEP)
2 pc (static)

Σαλόνι2:
ethernet μέσα από τον τοίχο σε 100άρι switch (2 ελεύθερες rj45, θα μπει Η/Υ αργότερα μάλλον ο server)

υπνοδωμάτιο2:
linksys μέσω ethernet από σαλόνι2 (4 τρύπες)
wireless WDS στο ΜΤ

μπαλκόνι2:
ΜΤ με 2 wlan (ΑΡ και station) και ether σε αναμονή για διαχείρηση
To AP είναι πρωτεύων στο WDS και συνδέει τα 2.

ΟΥΦ! τώρα ακουω ιδέες για το κόψιμο και τα routes...

----------


## papashark

> ΟΥΦ! τώρα ακουω ιδέες για το κόψιμο και τα routes...


Εσωτερικό δίκτυο : 10.69.61.224/27 (από .225 έως .254 που θα βάλεις το ΜΤ)
ΑΡ δίκτυο : 10.59.61.0/26 (από .1 το ΜΤ μέχρι.62, από .2 εώς .30 δώσε και dhcp)

BBs (8αρια, αλλα μπορείς να τα κάνεις και 4αρια): 
10.69.61.64/29
10.69.61.72/29
10.69.61.80/29
10.69.61.88/29
10.69.61.96/29
10.69.61.104/29
10.69.61.112/29
10.69.61.120/29

Δίκτυα πελατών (16αρια):
10.69.61.128/28
10.69.61.144/28
10.69.61.160/28
10.69.61.176/28
10.69.61.192./28
10.69.61.208/28

----------


## tserts

ok boss...

Ξεκινάω και θα ρωτάω σε κάθε κόλλημα...

Θανξ!

----------


## tserts

Δια δες Πάνο μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά; Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κρύψω κι άλλα στοιχεία, αν είναι πες να βγάλω το συνημμένο.

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::  
ok ok καλα τα πας το λινκ με althea πεζει ::  
Πανο ποτε θα ξανα up  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Οχι, τον περιμενω.

Νεκ, πως θα δωσω internet στο ΑΡ;

Κανω γεφυρα; Πως;

----------


## papashark

> Δια δες Πάνο μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά; Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κρύψω κι άλλα στοιχεία, αν είναι πες να βγάλω το συνημμένο.


1) Στην καρτέλα με τις IPs βάλε 10.69.61.1/26 (και όχι .0/26)

2) Στην καρτέλα με τις ΙΡς βάλε στην wlan1 την ΙΡ 10.69.61.65/29 (και όχι .64/27)

3) Στο λινκ με τον althaia, το ssid πρέπει να είναι "awmn-5000-10120", να βάλετε σωστά την ονοματοδοσία στο ssid.

4) Πες μου τι βγάζει και η καρτέλα "Networks" στο παράθυρο dhcp server

----------


## papashark

> Πανο ποτε θα ξανα up


UP είμαι, μόνο χθες το βράδυ το σκάλιζα !

----------


## papashark

> Νεκ, πως θα δωσω internet στο ΑΡ;


Πας στo ΙP/routes και κάνεις add 0.0.0.0/0 gateway την IP του modem.

----------


## tserts

Κάτι έγινε και έχασα το ΜΤ... Θα κατέβω αργότερα στο μπαλκόνι...

Εκεί κοντά στα ρουτς έγινε αλλά μπορεί και μην έχει σχέση γιατί εκείνη την ώρα κατέβαινε για ύπνο η γυναίκα μου και μπορεί να έκανε τίποτα περίεργο στα μηχανήματα... Δεν τα πάνε καθόλου καλά τώρα τελευταία...  ::  

Τα υπόλοιπα που έγραψες τα άλλαξα πριν χαθεί η σύνδεση, θα ανεβάσω φωτό αργότερα..

----------


## maznek

πανο γηρισα σε AP για δες με πιανεις  ::   ::   ::  
γιαντα εγω δε σε πιανω  ::   ::   ::  

Γιαννη το ΜΤ το βλεπεις και με mac adr  ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Με mac μπαίνω πάντα.. Κάτι είχε γίνει και δεν μπορούσα..

Τώρα στήνω ένα παλιό φορητό με deli linux αλλά τρώω ξύλο..

----------


## maznek

http://developer.berlios.de/forum/fo...?forum_id=1656

----------


## tserts

Θανξ Νεκ, τα ΄΄εχω διαβάσει αυτά, αλλά τελικά το έλυσα το θέμα..

Ηθελε άλλους οδηγούς.

----------


## tserts

Τελικά τι γίνεται Νεκ; Ακόμα τίποτα;

Σήμερα ερχόμενος δουλειά έβαλα το wififorum να τρέχει και το ΑΡ σου το έπιασε στη στροφή για το νεκροταφείο. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά πιο ψηλά δεν σε βλέπω από όλο το φρύδι της μαραθώνος.

Που σημαίνει μεταξύ μας μόνο με εθερ μας βλέπω να συνδεόμαστε! Θα τραβήξουμε καλούμπα στην πλαγιά...

On other news... Το ΣΚ δεν πρόλαβε να κάνει κάτι ο Αλθαία οπότε εγώ είμαι τυφλός για άλλη μια βδομάδα.

Πάνο, αν βγάλεις προς το σπίτι μου από το μαγαζί σου λινκ, μου λες να σου ανοίξω λογαριασμό για μεμακρυσμένη διαχείριση. Μπας και συγυρίσεις το καημένο το ΜΤ μου..

Αλέξη τι γίνεται; Ακόμα με το ουμπουντου τρέχεις;

----------


## papashark

1) @maznek, πρέπει να έχει φύγει το Pigtail από την cm9 όταν μ@λ@κιζόμουνα με τις gigabit στον router μου. Το βράδυ θα το δω

2) @tserts, ότι θες, έτσι κι αλλιώς εννοείται ότι θα ανταλλάξουμε πρόσβαση

3) @ale3is, άσε τα ubuntu και τα μπούτια, και βάλε ένα Mikrotik να κάνουμε δουλειά, και μετά ξανασχολείσε με αυτά

4) @all, πότε μπορεί κάποιος να πάμε να δούμε την ταράτσα του κόμβου που λέγαμε να στήσουμε στην περιοχή μπας και συνδεθείτε από εκεί όλοι μαζί ?

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

κυνήγα τους γιατί δεν βλέπω φως στη βούλα ότι θελεται έρχομαι και γω σαββατοκύριακο πρωί απόγιομα δουλεύω

----------


## ale3is

Εχω στησει Debian τελικα!Μετα απο την βοηθεια των Koki-alassondro και Pr0pheT νομιζω πως λειτουργει μια χαρα!Σε κανενα μισαωρο θα το ανεβασω ταρατσα!

----------


## ale3is

debian-server:~# iwlist ath0 scan
ath0 Scan completed :
Cell 01 - Address: 00:0B:6B:4E:63:26
ESSID:"awmn-405-1916"
Mode:Master
Frequency:5.18 GHz (Channel 36)
Quality=25/94 Signal level=-70 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Δεν κουνησα την κεραια,δεν εχω χρονοΑκομα γυρισμενη για τον #23 ειναι!Αυριο!

ΥΓ:Με το ΑΡ πειανω ακομα με κατι τρελα db!
debian-server:~# iwlist ath1 scan
ath1 Scan completed :
Cell 01 - Address: 00:14:7F:6E:7B :: B
ESSID:"SpeedTouch57325C"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
Quality=8/94 Signal level=-87 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Encryption key :: n
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Extra:wme_ie=dd180050f2020101080003a4000027a4000042435e0062322f00
Cell 02 - Address: 00:18:39:BC:B8:8B
ESSID:"dd-wrt"
Mode:Master
 Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
Quality=7/94 Signal level=-88 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Encryption key :: n
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
Group Cipher : CCMP 
Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP 
Authentication Suites (1) : PSK 
Cell 03 - Address: 00:18:6E:0A :: 7:92
ESSID:"Thag"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
Quality=172/94 *Signal level=-179 dBm* Noise level=-95 dBm
Encryption key :: n
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s
6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Cell 04 - Address: 00:11:6B:11:60:64
ESSID:"LevelOne"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)
Quality=11/94 Signal level=-84 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Encryption key :: n
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s
6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Cell 05 - Address: 00:60:B3:8A:24:5A
ESSID:"Vigor"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.447 GHz (Channel  :: 
Quality=4/94 Signal level=-91 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Encryption key :: n
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Cell 06 - Address: 00:11:6B:26:36:A8
ESSID:"dm2"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.457 GHz (Channel 10)
Quality=1/94 Signal level=-94 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=200
Cell 07 - Address: 00:11:6B:61:8C:05
ESSID:"home3"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
Quality=7/94 Signal level=-88 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Cell 08 - Address: 00:14:7F:32:AF:87
ESSID:"SpeedTouch55E3D8"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
Quality=7/94 Signal level=-88 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Encryption key :: ff
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Extra:wme_ie=dd180050f2020101080003a4000027a4000042435e0062322f00
Cell 09 - Address: 00:18:4D:81:F5:58
ESSID:"Jamil Bouri"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
Quality=213/94 *Signal level=-138 dBm* Noise level=-95 dBm
Encryption key :: n
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
Extra:ath_ie=dd0900037f0101001dff7f
Cell 10 - Address: 00:15:0C:38:5A:60
ESSID:"FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7170"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
Quality=3/94 Signal level=-92 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Encryption key :: n
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s
6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
IE: WPA Version 1
Group Cipher : TKIP 
Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP 
Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

----------


## maznek

καλο το σκαν Αλεξ μερικα απ αυτα επιασα και γω οταν εκανα σκαν απο την ταρατσα μου

Γιαννη μηπως να βαλουμε στη στροφη ενα ακσεσ ποιντ αχαχχαχαχ
 ::  

ξανα εφερα το πιατο στη θεσητου επιασα τα ιφ του Πανου οχι το 23-4289
αχχαχ  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

ε ρε γλεντια

παμε το Σ/Κ να δουμε την ταρατσα που λεει ο Πανος  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

```
      ADDRESS           SSID                      BAND       FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME               
AB R  00:0B:6B:4E:63:26 awmn-405-1916             5ghz       5180 -80 profitis-alexis          
AB R  00:0B:6B:57:48:AB awmn-323                  5ghz       5200 -84 AWMN 0323 TEST           
AB R  00:0B:6B:35:E2:3D awmn-23-9900              5ghz       5200 -90 shark-papvai
```

  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  [/code]

----------


## tserts

Μέσα για ταρατσοδουλειά το ΣΚ. Πρώτα θα περάσω από Νεκ να διορθώσουμε το λινκ και θα έρθουμε μαζι.
Νεκ άκυρο για τη κάρτα το έκανα φύλλο και φτερό το λαπτοπ και τώρα η Μ/Β κελαηδά στο άνοιγμα...  ::

----------


## ale3is

Και εγω λογικα μεσα για το ΣΚ.Σημερα θα κεντραρω προς τον Πανο να δουμε τι σημα θα εχουμε...

----------


## maznek

```
      ADDRESS           SSID                      BAND       FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME               
AB R  00:0B:6B:4E:63:26 awmn-405-1916             5ghz       5180 -77 profitis-alexis          
 B RN 00:0B:85:09:50:D0 awmn-6283-10139           5ghz       5300 -83 Awmn 10139               
AB R  00:0B:6B:35:E2:3D awmn-23-9900              5ghz       5200 -90 shark-papvai
```

αχ αχ 
 ::   ::   ::   ::  

Γιαννη θεος'χωρεστο το λαπτοπ  ::  δηλαδη  :: .

Οσον αφορα την ταρατσα που θα παμε, το σαββατο μπορω μονο πρωι μεχρι τις 1 το μεσημερι, γιατι το απογευμα θα παω στην πιτα.  ::  
 ::  
Κυριακη μπορω και πρωι και απογευμα (οχι πολυ πρωι , ουτε νυχτα νυχτα  ::   ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## maznek

```
BSS Type  Channel      RSSI        BSSID        SECURITY   MODE       SSID
 AP BSS   2.412 (  1)   12   00:14:7f:23:f5:27     WEP    802.11g   SpeedTouch8D
E306
 AP BSS   2.412 (  1)   18   00:13:10:9b:27:18     OFF    802.11b   awmn4289-in-
maz1
 AP BSS   2.432 (  5)    8   00:02:6f:09:a6:48     OFF    802.11b   awmn-6038
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    6   00:11:6b:61:8d:42     OFF    802.11g   SergoGiannis
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)   10   00:15:56:b5:fe:b5     OFF    802.11g   OTE
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    5   00:18:39:2f:36:30   WPA-PSK  802.11g   linksys
AP: 6, Ad-Hoc: 0. Total BSS: 6
```

----------


## maznek

```
      ADDRESS           SSID                      BAND       FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME               
AB R  00:0B:6B:4E:63:26 awmn-405-1916             5ghz       5180 -79 profitis-alexis          
AB R  00:11:F5:47:DF:F9 awmn-23-4289              5ghz       5500 -77 Shark2maznek
```

ok ok
UP UP
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Παίδες σκέφτηκα το εξής:

Θέλω μέχρι να βγεί το ΒΒ μου να δίνω λίγο εύρος στους πελάτες του κόμβου από τη γραμμή μου. Προσοχή ΛΙΓΟ εύρος γιατί έχουμε και ανάγκες νέα παληκάρια που είμαστε...

Είναι δύσκολο; 

Είπαμε, το δίκτυό μου είναι πελάτης στο ΑΡ μέσω WDS.

Έβαλα και αγγελία (όχι ροζ) σε ένα άλλο νήμα γιατί μάλλον ο αλθαία θα αργήσει... Νιώθω σα γεροντοκόρη πρίν το ράφι με αυτό το ΑΜΔΑ!

----------


## papashark

> Παίδες σκέφτηκα το εξής:
> 
> Θέλω μέχρι να βγεί το ΒΒ μου να δίνω λίγο εύρος στους πελάτες του κόμβου από τη γραμμή μου. Προσοχή ΛΙΓΟ εύρος γιατί έχουμε και ανάγκες νέα παληκάρια που είμαστε...
> 
> Είναι δύσκολο; 
> 
> Είπαμε, το δίκτυό μου είναι πελάτης στο ΑΡ μέσω WDS.
> 
> Έβαλα και αγγελία (όχι ροζ) σε ένα άλλο νήμα γιατί μάλλον ο αλθαία θα αργήσει... Νιώθω σα γεροντοκόρη πρίν το ράφι με αυτό το ΑΜΔΑ!


Οχι δεν είναι δύσκολο, αν και δεν συνηθείζετε !  :: 


Τι λέτε να πάμε αύριο στην Ταράτσα που έχω πει παραπάνω ?

Κατά τις 3 να βρεθούμε στην γειτονιά ?

----------


## tserts

Πάνο αν μπορούμε νωρίτερα για μένα είναι καλύτερα.

Ειδεμή, θα φύγω νωρίτερα κατά τις 17.00 γιατί περιμένω κόσμο στο σπίτι..

----------


## papashark

> Πάνο αν μπορούμε νωρίτερα για μένα είναι καλύτερα.
> 
> Ειδεμή, θα φύγω νωρίτερα κατά τις 17.00 γιατί περιμένω κόσμο στο σπίτι..


Θα έχουμε τελειώσει πολύ χαλαρά μέχρι τότε  ::

----------


## maznek

ok μεσα για της 3  ::   ::  οκ να παμε

----------


## tserts

Οκ. Νεκ να περάσω να σε πάρω κατά τις 14.45;

Ραντεβού βάζουμε στο κόμβο 11737;

----------


## maznek

ok  ::

----------


## papashark

οκ

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Σήμερα πήγαμε σε 2 φοβερές ταράτσες.

Πρώτα στον Λευτέρη (samoapark #11746), και μετρά στο πατρικό του spybel (pipinos #11740).

Η πρώτη ταράτσα ήταν αυτή που είχαμε εναποθέση τις ελπίδες μας αλλά φάγαμε ήττα.

Πλην όμως αργότερα ανακαλύψαμε ότι το ΑΡ του tserts ήταν κάτω (οπότε αποκλείετε να το πιάναμε) αλλά κάτω μάλλον ήταν και το ΑΡ του ale3is αφού δεν το πιάσαμε ούτε στον δρόμο κάτω από το σπίτι του.

Οπότε ίσως υπάρχει ακόμα ελπίδα από εκεί.

Η δεύτερη ταράτσα ήταν μια μαγία, αφού είχε θέα από τον tserts (δυστηχώς όχι τον maznek αν και έπιανε ορφανό ΑΡ κοντά του, τον qwerty AP (#6755)), και έβλεπε άνω γλυφάδα, μέχρι Πειραιά, διακοπτόμενο από τα υψώματα Αλίμου, Αγ. Δημητρίου κλπ.

Από την δεύτερη πιάσαμε σε ένα προβληματικό scan (πρόβλημα στους drivers) τον 10120 tserts, 6775 quertyAP, 6038 george

----------


## tserts

Αύριο εγώ θα ανεβάσω τις φωτό από την ταράτσα του Σπύρου...

Η κατάσταση είναι τραγελαφική... Η πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι λίγοι οι ενεργοί συμμετέχοντες και χρειαζόμαστε και τύχη για να βγεί καλά ο Deep South (λέγε με Βούλα).

Τύχη μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουμε, αλλά κουτσά στραβά πιστεύω ότι θα στρώσει και η Βουλίτσα μας!

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## papashark

> Η κατάσταση είναι τραγελαφική... Η πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι λίγοι οι ενεργοί συμμετέχοντες και χρειαζόμαστε και τύχη για να βγεί καλά ο Deep South (λέγε με Βούλα).
> 
> Τύχη μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουμε, αλλά κουτσά στραβά πιστεύω ότι θα στρώσει και η Βουλίτσα μας!


Η κατάσταση είναι απλά τραγική και δεν φταίει μόνο η τύχη μας.

Τελικά χθες 2 από τα 3 ΑΡ που θέλαμε να scanάρουμε ήταν κλειστά

Και του tserts και του ale3is....

----------


## smarag

...ακυρο...

----------


## tserts

Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι με τις καθαρίστριες αλλιώς κάθε Παρασκευή θα πέφτει ο κόμβος μου...

Ήταν πάντως τραγικό από μέρους μου και δέχομαι την παρατήρηση...

Θα επανορθώσω το ΣΚ, άμα είναι θα πεταχτώ στον Λευτέρη 10 λεπτάκια...

----------


## spirbel

Αν είναι να πας το ΣΚ να μιλήσουμε για να βρεθούμε εκεί ή να σου δώσω το τηλέφωνο του Λευτέρη για να συνεννοηθείτε για το πότε.  ::

----------


## smarag

> Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι με τις καθαρίστριες αλλιώς κάθε Παρασκευή θα πέφτει ο κόμβος μου...
> 
> Ήταν πάντως τραγικό από μέρους μου και δέχομαι την παρατήρηση...
> 
> Θα επανορθώσω το ΣΚ, άμα είναι θα πεταχτώ στον Λευτέρη 10 λεπτάκια...


Απο κοινοχρηστο πέρνεις ρεύμα ?

----------


## tserts

Η μπρίζα περνάει στο δάπεδο του μπαλκονιού και όταν καθαρίζουν ρίχνουν νερά οπότε βγάζουν τη μπαλαντέζα..

Ναι, τώρα που το βλέπω μπερδεύει λίγο: κάθε Παρασκευή έχουμε δύο καθαρίστριες λόγω τετραγωνικών...

Ορίστε που μάθατε και το πρόγραμμα καθαρισμού της οικίας... Να δω τι άλλο θα κάνω για το ΑΜΔΑ...

----------


## tserts

Δοκιμάζω να δω τον Ηλία #7346, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι έχει γυρίσει ένα πιάτο προς τα εμένα αλλά δεν τον πιάνω. Τα λινκ του Πειραιά τα πιάνω όταν γυρίσω το πιάτο προς τα εκεί..

Μάλλον κάτι από τη μεριά του φταίει...

Πότε θα βγει ένα ΒΒ ρε παιδί μου...

----------


## tserts

Λοιπόν τα φώτα σας:

Στη σάρωση δεν βλεπόμαστε καθόλου (μα καθόλου).

Όταν βάλουμε ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΥΟ alignment στην καρτέλα του ΙΦ ΤΟΤΕ βλεπόμαστε στα -68 με -71.

Υποπτεύομαι ότι έχουμε κάνει κάτι τραγικά λάθος.

Καμία ιδέα;

----------


## papashark

Προφανώς και κάτι έχετε κάνει τραγικά λάθος, οπότε πρέπει να βρούμε τι  :: 


Σωστή επιλογή εξόδου κεραίας.

Και οι δύο σε 5Ghz

Χωρίς Nstreme, turbo, compression

Kαι οι 2 στο scan list την ίδια συχνότητα

Ο ένας ΑΡ, ο άλλος station

Το hide ssid ξετσεκαρισμένο

Το default authentication και default forward ενεργοποιημένα

Security Profile : Default

Preamble : και οι δύο το ίδιο (πχ both)

----------


## papashark

> Λοιπόν τα φώτα σας:


Φτιάξε μου ένα account και στείλτο μου με SMS, συνδέομε στο ΑΡ σου από Πειραιά  ::

----------


## tserts

Σίγουρο λάθος που είχαμε ήμασταν και οι δύο station.

Το scan list το είχαμε κενό.

Τα υπόλοιπα κομπλέ.

Ηλία έχω βάλει τώρα εγώ ap bridge, 5180 frequency και scan list.

Πάνο είσαι έτοιμος τσέκαρε τo sms.

Από ασύρματη σύνδεση μου κρασάρει συνεχώς το winbox, για να δούμε τι θα κάνεις...  ::

----------


## tserts

Να υποθέσω ότι μόνο το ap bridge ανιχνεύεται;

Πάλι ντεν βλεπει τιποτα..

----------


## papashark

Τώρα παίζει ok, ρύθμισα τις ΙΡς και το bgp.

Πρέπει να φτιάξετε λίγο την στόχευση σας, έχετε ακόμα αρκετό περιθώριο.

ΜΕΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ !  ::

----------


## tserts

Ευχαριστούμε μπαμπα-shark!

Ο Ηλίας μου είπε ότι μέσα στη βδομάδα θα βγάλει το λίνκ με χάος, οπότε γίναμε μάγκες!

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να μου πεις και τι σκάλισες για να μαθαίνω κιόλας.

Εννοείται το account σου μένει ενεργό δια παντός!

----------


## maznek

ολε ολε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Έκανα και άιτηση να αποδοθούν μόνιμα οι διευθυνσεις μου..

Το λινκ πάιζει κανονικά.

Νεκτάριε βάζεις στο θέμα και το δικό μου SSID για να τα βρίσκουν και τα 2 ΑΡ όσοι ψάχνουν στο φόρουμ από Βούλα;

ΥΓ: Τώρα που είμαι "κομβούχος" θέλω να μου μιλάτε όλοι στον πληθυντικό!!  :: 
ΥΓ2: Νεκτάριε είσαι μάστορας στο Πανοραμικών στο Πανόραμα!!
Θα σου στείλω και από την 6άρα να κάνουμε πόστερ!!

----------


## tserts

Νεκτάριε, Πάνο και Ηλία σας έχω βάλει συνδιαχειριστές.

Ηλία θα σου βάλω το βράδυ και λογαριασμό στο ΜΤ (Νεκ και Πάπα έχουν) οπότε έχετε όλοι πλήρη πρόσβαση.

----------


## maznek

K. Ιωάννη καλορίζικο το νέο λινκ άντε και τα επόμενα
 ::  
K. Ιωάννη το ΙΔ σας έχει καταγραφεί παρακαλείστε να καταχωρίσετε στο ναγκιος
το λινκ σας όταν αποκτήσετε μόνιμες ΙΠς
 ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Στα -58 είμαστε καλά;

Θεωρώ ότι ναι. 

Πάνο σε βλέπω ενεργό στο ΑΡ (όχι σαν διαχειριστή) αλλά δεν βλέπω να έχεις ΙΡ... What gives?

Θα στήσεις (ή αν σε κουράζω πες πως να το κάνω) το ίντερνετ στο ΑΡ?
 
Να δώσουμε 10kbps καλά είναι;

Να κατεβάσει κανένας τίποτα μειλ και τέτοια βασικά...

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ενώ ήμουνα έτοιμος να σας ξανακραξω με διαψεύδεται και τρέχετε την περιοχή εύγε σε όλους σας  ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Είμαι περίεργος να δω πόσα hops θα θέλω για τον Νεκτάριο όταν βγεί ο Ηλίας..

Πάνο για πες, το ΑΡ το πιάνεις από τον 23; Εδώ σε βλέπω -90 με -92 αλλά και πάλι μου φαίνεται επίτευγμα. Στα προεπιλεγμένα εκπέμπει και η γωνία πρέπει να είναι οριακή...

Νεκ περιμένω την cm6 και εξτρα καλώδιο... Ποιό είναι το μικρότερο πιάτο που μπορώ να βρώ; Πιστεύω ότι το 60άρι για κοντινό δεν είναι απαραίτητο...

Πρέπει να αρχίσω να μελετάω το χώρο γιατί σε λίγο το μπαλκόνι το βλέπω να γίνεται απαράδεκτο.

Αν θέλουμε να το κλειδώσουμε, απλά αφαιρούμε τα ντάτα ρειτς και το αναγκάζουμε να δουλέψει στα 54 πχ; Για εξπλικέ σιλβουπλέ...

----------


## papashark

> Είμαι περίεργος να δω πόσα hops θα θέλω για τον Νεκτάριο όταν βγεί ο Ηλίας..
> 
> Πάνο για πες, το ΑΡ το πιάνεις από τον 23; Εδώ σε βλέπω -90 με -92 αλλά και πάλι μου φαίνεται επίτευγμα. Στα προεπιλεγμένα εκπέμπει και η γωνία πρέπει να είναι οριακή...
> 
> Νεκ περιμένω την cm6 και εξτρα καλώδιο... Ποιό είναι το μικρότερο πιάτο που μπορώ να βρώ; Πιστεύω ότι το 60άρι για κοντινό δεν είναι απαραίτητο...
> 
> Πρέπει να αρχίσω να μελετάω το χώρο γιατί σε λίγο το μπαλκόνι το βλέπω να γίνεται απαράδεκτο.
> 
> Αν θέλουμε να το κλειδώσουμε, απλά αφαιρούμε τα ντάτα ρειτς και το αναγκάζουμε να δουλέψει στα 54 πχ; Για εξπλικέ σιλβουπλέ...


Εγώ είμαι με μια 24αρα και 4 μέτρα καλώδιο, και παίζω full ισχύει για να συνδέομαι....

Αν είχες κανονική κεραία προς τα εδώ, θα είχαμε λινκ για πλάκα  ::

----------


## tserts

Από το μαγαζί σου δοκίμασες τίποτα; Αν θες το πάμε κατευθείαν για ΒΒ.

Να βάλουμε και ένα Hotspot για όσους περιμένουν το λεωφορείο!!

 ::

----------


## papashark

> Από το μαγαζί σου δοκίμασες τίποτα; Αν θες το πάμε κατευθείαν για ΒΒ.
> 
> Να βάλουμε και ένα Hotspot για όσους περιμένουν το λεωφορείο!!


Χαλαρά κατευθείαν για ΒΒ, και παίζει να βάλω και hot spot στην πλατεία μπροστά μου  ::

----------


## tserts

Θα φάει ήττα το νετ καφέ δίπλα!!!

 ::

----------


## papashark

> Θα φάει ήττα το νετ καφέ δίπλα!!!


μπα...

Εκεί πάνε τα πιτσιρίκια για να σκοτώσουν το ένα το άλλο, και εγώ όλα μαζί !  ::

----------


## tserts

Α, μήπως μπορώ να πάρω κάτι σε μη-πιάτο; Το πανελάκι είναι πανεμορφο στο κάγκελο μικρούλι και συμμαζεμένο. Έχει κάτι παρόμοιο έτοιμο και μικρό για το ΒΒ;

----------


## tserts

Κάναμε μερικές μετρήσεις χθες με τον Ηλία:

Πιάνουμε 21Μbps από αυτόν προς εμένα και 28-29Mbps από εμένα σε αυτόν.

Είμαστε καλά; Αναρωτιόμαστε αν παίζει να μας κρατάει η cpu αφού στο bandwidth test ήταν 100% συνέχεια.

Για πείτε εσείς οι παλιοί τι νούμερα θεωρούνται ΟΚ;

----------


## tserts

Α, το λινκ κλειδώνει στα 54 για πλάκα. Ποιό είναι το καλύτερο επίπεδο εκπομπής για τα 2,4χλμ που απέχουμε; Τώρα το έχουμε στα 13db...

----------


## papashark

> Κάναμε μερικές μετρήσεις χθες με τον Ηλία:
> 
> Πιάνουμε 21Μbps από αυτόν προς εμένα και 28-29Mbps από εμένα σε αυτόν.
> 
> Είμαστε καλά; Αναρωτιόμαστε αν παίζει να μας κρατάει η cpu αφού στο bandwidth test ήταν 100% συνέχεια.
> 
> Για πείτε εσείς οι παλιοί τι νούμερα θεωρούνται ΟΚ;


Πολύ καλά είναι για λινκ που παίζει χωρίς compression, nstreme, turbo κλπ.

Και πράγματι το μηχανάκι του Ηλία δεν μπορεί να γεννήσει περισσότερα πακέτα.

----------


## tserts

> Πολύ καλά είναι για λινκ που παίζει χωρίς compression, nstreme, turbo κλπ.
> 
> Και πράγματι το μηχανάκι του Ηλία δεν μπορεί να γεννήσει περισσότερα πακέτα.


Να βάλουμε compression, nstreme, turbo κλπ;

Πες καμία ρύθμιση να δοκιμάσουμε...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Πολύ καλά είναι για λινκ που παίζει χωρίς compression, nstreme, turbo κλπ.
> 
> Και πράγματι το μηχανάκι του Ηλία δεν μπορεί να γεννήσει περισσότερα πακέτα.
> 
> 
> Να βάλουμε compression, nstreme, turbo κλπ;
> 
> Πες καμία ρύθμιση να δοκιμάσουμε...


Oχι, για την ώρα αφενώς δεν τα χρειάζεστε, αφετέρου θα κουράσετε το μηχανάκι του Ηλια

----------


## tserts

Bad news...

Το πρωί τράβηξα μπαλαντέζα μακριά από το δάπεδο για να μην κλείσουν οι καθαρίστριες τον κόμβο και με πήρε η γυναίκα μου και μου είπε ότι ρίξανε κάπου νερά και μύριζε καμένο... Της είπα να το αφήσει και θα το δώ το βράδυ..

Ευχομαι να είναι μόνο τροφοδοτικό...

Σκ@τ@....

----------


## tserts

Παίζει να κάηκε και το ψυγείο...

Μπορεί κανείς, (Πάνος, Ηλιάς) να πινγκάρει μήπως τη γλίτωσα;

----------


## papashark

Δεν σε scanάρω καν...

----------


## tserts

Ευχαριστώ...

Θα μάθω το βράδυ αναγκαστικά..

Fingers crossed...

----------


## tserts

Ενημέρωσα και τις φωτό στο wind.

Πάνο μπες δες, Εγω για τον Αλέξη πιο πολύ το βλέπω. Ο Λευτέρης πρέπει να είναι οριακά εκτός.

----------


## papashark

> Ενημέρωσα και τις φωτό στο wind.
> 
> Πάνο μπες δες, Εγω για τον Αλέξη πιο πολύ το βλέπω. Ο Λευτέρης πρέπει να είναι οριακά εκτός.


Θες να σου βάλω κυκλάκι στην φώτο που είναι ο Λευτέρης ? 

Τον βλέπεις μια χαρούλα  ::  

Για τον Ale3is δεν ξέρω και φοβάμαι ότι δεν...


Εκτός αν με ξεγελάει το wind...

----------


## papashark

Σύμφωνα με το wind πάντως βλέπεις και τους δυο, δεν σε κόβει κανένα κτύριο. 

θα προσπαθήσω να τους εντωπίσω στην photo αν και δεν είναι εύκολο...

----------


## papashark

Ανάλογα που είναι το κτύριο στο wind, ίσως περνάς από πάνω, ίσως και όχι...

Ανάλογα το που θα βάλεις τις κεραίες σου, έτσι όσο ποιό Δεξια (κοιτώντας από το σπίτι σου προς τους άλλους) βάλεις την κεραία για τον samoapark και όσο ποιο αριστερά για τον ale3is, τόσο το καλύτερο.

Φαίνετε να περνάς από το κτύριο που σε κόβει μπροστά, οριακά ίσως για τον ale3is. Πάντως για τον samoapark αν θα σε κόβει κάτι, είναι η νεοανεγυρόμενη οικοδομή.

----------


## tserts

Το λινκ φεύγει από το μπαλκόνι μπροστά.. Είναι οριακά και για τους 2..

Ο Αλεξ θα με είχε δει 2 βδομάδες τώρα που παίζει το ΑΡ αμα ήταν.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς το ΣΚ το φάγαμε:

Η μητρική έγινε ψητή (θα ανεβάσω φώτο για να γελάσετε) και η άλλη παλιά που έχω για SDRAM αρνείται να ξεκινήσει.. Τον πούλο στο μπαούλο δηλαδή..

Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με τις κάρτες, τις μνήμες και τη cpu αφού δεν έχω Μ/Β...

Αν αυτό δεν είναι μάτιασμα...

Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Το επόμενο pc με σειρά παλαιότητας είναι ο κεντρικός μου στο γραφείο (athlon 2200+, 768MB), τον οποίο λυπάμαι να τον βάλω μόνο για ΜΤ...

Άσε που πρέπει να αγοράσω ΜΒ, CPU και νέες μνήμες για το γραφείο μετά ΚΑΙ να σετάρω το θεό τον ίδιο για να μπορώ να δουλέψω από Δευτέρα πρωί...

Έφαγα παγωτό...

Τέσπα, θα βρω μια λύση.. Έχω 3 256άρια sdram τώρα και καμία μητρική που να τα φοράει... Πάω να δω ebay για καμία παλιά ΜΒ..

----------


## tserts

Αγόρασα 800άρη ΡΙΙΙ με Μ/Β από ebay για €30...

Μέσα στη βδομάδα θα την έχω και περιμένω να μου πει και για μια δεύτερη να έχω εφεδρεία από τώρα!

Μέχρι τότε θα προσπαθήσω να στήσω το δεύτερο pc μου (sempron 3200, 1GB, 2X160MB scsiHD) αλλά είναι λίγο πακέτο. Αν παίξει με την CF έχει καλώς, αν όχι δεν σετάρω για 5 μέρες ΜΤ από την αρχή.

----------


## maznek

Γιαννη δεν πρόλαβα να πάω για την cm  :: 

Ρε γ@@μ  ::  τα ρεύματα και την MB μέσα  :: 
 :: 
Ένα ups θα το είχε σώσει

----------


## tserts

No problem mate!

Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσα να κάνω πολλά τώρα  ::  

Δεν νομίζω να φταίει το ρεύμα... Απλώς τα έπαιξε από γηρατειά..

Ούτε οι καθαρίστριες φταίγανε... Δεν είχε υγρασία πουθενά.

----------


## tserts

Πήρα και δεύτερη στο καπάκι. Κανόνισα να μου βάλει πιο γρήγορους επεξεργαστές...

Αν πάει καλά, και κάποιος αν θέλει παλιές Μ/Β μου λέει να κάνουμε παραγγελία.

----------


## tserts

Να κανονίσω όσο περιμένω να πάει η CF για quagga;

Καλή ευκαιρία μου φαίνεται...

----------


## papashark

> Να κανονίσω όσο περιμένω να πάει η CF για quagga;
> 
> Καλή ευκαιρία μου φαίνεται...


Nαι  ::

----------


## tserts

Κανόνισα με τον Κώστα...  ::

----------


## ale3is

Αυτο εδω μηπως ειναι κανενος απο εσας?

Cell 02 - Address: 00:18:39:BC:B8:8B
ESSID:"dd-wrt"
Mode:Master
Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)
Quality=6/94 Signal level=-89 dBm Noise level=-95 dBm
Encryption key :: n
Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s
24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
Extra:bcn_int=100
IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1
Group Cipher : CCMP 
Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP 
Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

Επισης,το κουλο ειναι οτι το πιανω και με την Grid την 5 μου με -91!Πως γινετε αυτο?Ειναι τοσο κοντα που δεν χρειαζετε κεραια???

----------


## papashark

nai

----------


## tserts

Ε, ποιανού είναι;

Μη μας κρατάς σε αγωνία!

----------


## maznek

papashark



> nai


ειναι για αυτο 

ale3is



> Επισης,το κουλο ειναι οτι το πιανω και με την Grid την 5 μου με -91!Πως γινετε αυτο?Ειναι τοσο κοντα που δεν χρειαζετε κεραια???

----------


## papashark

Αναρωτιέμαι πως μου ξέφυγε και έγραψα το "ναι" με greeklish...  ::  

Σωστά το είπε ο Νεκτάριος, το Ναι απαντούσε στο "τόσο κοντά".


Σήμερα συνδέθηκε ο iliashome με τον mescalito και από εκεί στον cha0s.

Οπότε μόλις ξανασηκώσει το μηχάνημα του ο tserts θα έχει και αυτός σύνδεση με το awmn !  ::

----------


## papashark

Να αναφέρω ότι έχει δημιουργηθεί η μίνι σκουληκαντέρα :

*Cha0s-Mescalito-Iliashome-Tserts*

Οι άλλοι 2 κόμβοι της Βούλας (maznek & ale3is) έχουν ΒΒ με εμένα (και εγώ με τον cha0s, οπότε πλέον συνδέθηκαν επιτέλους οι 3 κόμβοι της βούλας (πέρνωντας σουβλάκι τα ιστιοπλοίκά της περιοχής  ::  )

Ελπίζω σε δεύτερο βήμα να βγει κάποιο λινκ μεταξύ των 3 κόμβων της Βούλας και έτσι να υπάρχει και ενναλακτική διαδρομή  ::

----------


## tserts

Γκαντεμιά ρε γαμώτι....

Πάλι θα περιμένω....

Εν τω μεταξύ ετοιμάζω τα άλλα λινκς, τι λέτε για αυτό:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... Track=true

Ο όγκος με ενδιαφέρει πολύ, το πιάτο το 60άρι με πονάει στα μάτια όταν το βλέπω..

45 με ΦΠΑ είναι λουκούμι αν μας κάνει τη δουλειά μας...

----------


## papashark

> Γκαντεμιά ρε γαμώτι....
> 
> Πάλι θα περιμένω....
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ ετοιμάζω τα άλλα λινκς, τι λέτε για αυτό:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... Track=true
> 
> Ο όγκος με ενδιαφέρει πολύ, το πιάτο το 60άρι με πονάει στα μάτια όταν το βλέπω..


*OXI*

panel για μακρινές αποστάσεις με τίποτα, αλλά και το 10120-80 που θα βγάλουμε, αν το κάνουμε με Panel, θα βάλουμε όσο ποιο μεγάλο Panel γίνετε, δηλαδή 24αρι.

----------


## tserts

Καλά ντε μη φωνάζεις, νόμιζα πως ήταν 28η Οκτωβρίου όταν είδα τη σελίδα.

24άρι πάνελ μας κάνει; Η κάτι σε μη πιάτο.. Πες μου και θα το βρω εγώ..
 ::

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ο ΧΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΧΙ
 ::   ::   :: 


> tserts έγραψε:
> Γκαντεμιά ρε γαμώτι....
> 
> Πάλι θα περιμένω....
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ ετοιμάζω τα άλλα λινκς, τι λέτε για αυτό:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... Track=true
> 
> Ο όγκος με ενδιαφέρει πολύ, το πιάτο το 60άρι με πονάει στα μάτια όταν το βλέπω..

----------


## tserts

Γιατί τέτοιο μένος ρε παιδιά;

Καλά δεν θα το πάρω... Πείτε μου τι να πάρω!

----------


## tserts

19.30 έχω ραντεβού και με ένα άλλο ενδιαφερόμενο...

Θα γράψω λεπτομέρειες και προθέσεις το βράδυ..

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## tserts

Το θέμα είναι τα κτίρια...

Πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να περνάμε 3D αντικείμενα τις πολυκατοικίες για να ξέρουμε!

----------


## tserts

Ακόμα τίποτα από τη μητρική.. Δεν θα αντέξω άλλο ένα ΣΚ χωρίς ΑΜΔΑ, 5 μήνες το φλέρταρα και τώρα που βγήκα αποφάσισε η Μ/Β να αυτοπυρποληθεί..

Κύριε ταχυδρόμε κάντε κάτι!!

----------


## Cha0s

Άντε και περιμένουν τα νέα λινκς να πάρουν φωτιά από traffic  ::

----------


## ale3is

Κατι γινετε με τις ΜΒ!Και εγω οταν πρωτοσυνδεθηκα μου καηκε η ΜΒ  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Τι setup έχεις γενικά στον κόμβο σου;

Μήπως έχεις κάνει κάτι λάθος (καμιά διαρροή στο ταρατσο κουτί - αν υπάρχει) και σου καίει τα mobo;

----------


## tserts

Εμένα ήταν θέμα τύχης. Δούλευε 2 βδομάδες με το ΑΡ κανονικά και ξαφνικά την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή άρχισε να καπνίζει...

Άμα είχε λάθος το στήσιμο θα είχε λογικά βγεί πιό γρήγορα...

Θα δούμε, έτσι κι αλλιώς αφού λύθηκε (θα λυθεί?) με κόστος €30, δεν θα βάλουμε και τα κλάματα..

----------


## Cha0s

Μην το λες... εγώ είχα πρόβλημα με την Γειωση και το πρόβλημα εμφανίστηκε μετά από μήνες και μου έκαψε την μνήμη από τα αλεπάλληλα reset που έτρωγε ο router...

----------


## tserts

Απίθανο δεν είναι τίποτα, απλά το κούτι ήταν τελείως σταθερό στην περίπτωσή μου και θεωρώ πιθανότερο το να πήγε από γερατιά...

Το κακό είναι ότι ακόμα δεν ξέρω αν πήρε τίποτα αμπάριζα η Μ/Β. Θα μάθω όταν στήσω τη νεα Μ/Β. Πιο πολύ για τον αντάπτορα με τις 2 ασύρματες φοβάμαι. Τα άλλα τα έχω ήδη σε εφεδρικά...

----------


## tserts

Και η ειρωνία:

Το ειδοποιητήριο έιχε έρθει το πρωι και μέσα στο χαμό άνοιξα την αλληλογραφία μου στις 17.00...

Οι μητρικές είναι από χθες στο ταχυδρομείο  ::  

Οπότε άυριο βράδυ, καλώς εχόντων, ΑΜΔΑ here I come!

----------


## maznek

::  
Γιαννη σε τη κατάσταση είσαι  ::  
Άμα έχει καταστραφεί καμία cm , τετραπλός , adapt cf  ::  
Υπάρχει για να ξανά up

 ::

----------


## tserts

Εν συντομία:
Δεν δούλευε καμία Μ/Β από Αγγλία, με κανένα από τα 3 ντιμμ δικά μου και 7 από τον Ηλία.

Δεν δούλευε η παλιά η δικιά μου με ντούρον.

Δεν δούλευε η Μ/Β που μου έδωσε το μεσημέρι ο Πάνος..

Δοκιμές με 2 τροφοδοτικά και πολλά νεύρα, και ξαφνικά, η μια από Αγγλία, όταν τη γύρισα στα 66 από τα τζαμπερς δούλεψε!!

Είναι ΡΙΙΙ στα 866 και τρέχει στα 433  ::  αλλά παίζει.. Δοκίμασα και τα άλλα ντιμμ και δουλεύουν. Τώρα του έχω βάλει 256 δικά μου.

Οι φωτό από το νέο κουτί:

----------


## tserts

Πως σετάρω το ΑΜΔΑ τώρα;

Για να βγώ από τον φυλλομετρητή στο Αμδα και οχι στο νετ τι αλλάζω;

----------


## tserts

1o post μέσω ΑΜΔΑ!!

Φιλάκια!

----------


## smarag

Αντε Αντε Μπράβοοοοοοοοο

Να και ένα trace απο Πειραιά

Tracing route to 10.69.61.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.80.196.1
2 3 ms 3 ms 11 ms 10.80.193.71
3 4 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.80.195.65
4 11 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.80.195.114
5 6 ms 4 ms 4 ms 10.26.35.186
6 20 ms 9 ms 5 ms 10.24.48.254
7 12 ms 9 ms 6 ms 10.69.61.1

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.69.61.1
traceroute to 10.69.61.1 (10.69.61.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.338 ms  0.251 ms  0.284 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.mescalito.awmn (10.26.35.186)  1.041 ms  5.044 ms  0.969 ms
 3  10.24.48.254 (10.24.48.254)  2.207 ms  2.219 ms  2.051 ms
 4  10.69.61.1 (10.69.61.1)  3.300 ms  3.072 ms  4.396 ms
```

Άντε επιτέλους  ::

----------


## maznek

::  

```
HOST: nekgoldenmaz                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 10.69.58.1                    0.0%    10    3.4   2.2   1.1   3.4   1.1
  2. gw-ns.papashark.awmn          0.0%    10    1.7   2.2   1.6   3.3   0.7
  3. 10.80.195.114                 0.0%    10   24.7  10.4   2.1  36.6  11.9
  4. gw-cha0s.mescalito.awmn       0.0%    10    5.6  13.1   3.0  34.3  12.0
  5. 10.24.48.254                  0.0%    10    4.0   7.1   3.9  21.7   5.7
  6. 10.69.61.1                    0.0%    10    5.7  22.4   4.9  50.8  17.0
```

----------


## tserts

Μ@λ@κ@ πετάει...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::  Και δεν είναι στις καλές του αυτό τον καιρό  ::

----------


## tserts

Μάλλον δεν έχω στήσει το DC σωστά... Κατεβάζουν από μένα με πολύ μικρές ταχύτητες...

Ετοιμάζω ένα βασικό FTP που θα συμπληρωθεί σιγά σιγά, μετά πάμε για webserver, ύστερα έρχεται το vpn και συνεχίζουμε.. Βέβαια πρέπει να αρχίσω σιγά σιγά με άλλα 2 ΒΒ για να στρώσει το πράμα...

Το μόνο κακό είναι υπάρχει αυτή η ενοχλητική έννοια που οι άλλοι αποκαλούν πραγματική ζωή που μου τρώει χρόνο... Φοβάμαι ότι ο γάμος μου, η δουλειά μου και η οικογένειά μου μπαίνουν σε μια σκοτεινή περίοδο... 

Σας μισώ όλους για το κακό που μου κάνατε!

Τελικά το DC πώς θα το στήσω;  ::

----------


## tserts

Για την ιστορία:

Οι μητρικές δεν παίζαν γιατί ήθελαν AGP κάρτα γραφικών και όχι pci!!

Όταν έβαλα την agp πάνω όλα μέλι γάλα...

Πρώτη φορά μου συμβαίνει...

Τώρα βέβαια δεν δουλεύει ένας σκληρός που υπολόγιζα να χρησημοποιήσω..

Ωραία φέτα!

----------


## papashark

> Για την ιστορία:
> 
> Οι μητρικές δεν παίζαν γιατί ήθελαν AGP κάρτα γραφικών και όχι pci!!
> 
> Όταν έβαλα την agp πάνω όλα μέλι γάλα...
> 
> Πρώτη φορά μου συμβαίνει...
> 
> Τώρα βέβαια δεν δουλεύει ένας σκληρός που υπολόγιζα να χρησημοποιήσω..
> ...


  ::  

Nόμιζα ότι με AGP τις δοκίμαζες !!!

Και νόμιζα ότι μία από αυτές είχε ενσωματομενη

----------


## ale3is

```
debian-server:~# traceroute 10.69.61.1
traceroute to 10.69.61.1 (10.69.61.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  10.80.183.77 (10.80.183.77)  6.195 ms  2.185 ms  2.761 ms
 2  gw-pireas.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.73)  5.764 ms  5.024 ms  7.356 ms
 3  gw-papashark.cha0s.awmn (10.80.195.114)  23.305 ms  3.851 ms  22.514 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.mescalito.awmn (10.26.35.186)  8.475 ms  33.332 ms  5.147 ms
 5  * 10.24.48.254 (10.24.48.254)  122.678 ms  7.858 ms
 6  host-b001.tsertshome.awmn (10.69.61.1)  7.789 ms  8.494 ms  21.703 ms
```

  ::

----------


## tserts

Αυτή με την ενσωματωμένη τρέχει ήδη τον κόμβο χρονισμένη στα 66.

Είχαμε όμως τη δικιά σου (που δεν την έχω ξαναδοκιμάσει), τη 2η από Αγγλία με αλλαγμένο τσιπ σελερον900 και την παλιά τη δικιά μου με ντούρον 750.

Αυτές οι 3 δεν μπουτάραν γιατί θέλαν agp γραφικά, η πλάκα είναι ότι στο ΒΙΟΣ έχουν init display PCI!!!

Θα κανονίσω να σου φέρω τη Μ/Β από το μαγαζί σου εντός της εβδομάδας.

----------


## maznek

trace το FTP σου


```
nekgoldenmaz:~# traceroute 10.69.61.228
traceroute to 10.69.61.228 (10.69.61.228), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  10.69.58.1 (10.69.58.1)  0.933 ms  0.839 ms  0.736 ms
 2  gw-ns.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.105)  1.293 ms  1.251 ms  1.316 ms
 3  10.80.195.114 (10.80.195.114)  1.922 ms  2.542 ms  1.714 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.mescalito.awmn (10.26.35.186)  2.859 ms  32.758 ms  44.669 ms
 5  10.24.48.254 (10.24.48.254)  6.751 ms  3.889 ms  4.076 ms
 6  host-b065.tsertshome.awmn (10.69.61.65)  5.222 ms  61.514 ms  8.757 ms
 7  host-b065.tsertshome.awmn (10.69.61.65)  3003.379 ms !H  3027.580 ms !H  3059.313 ms !H
```

  :: 



> Τελικά το DC πώς θα το στήσω;


σε linux opendchub  ::

----------


## tserts

Το ΦΤΡ είναι κάτω, χτες πήγα να τρυπήσω τον τοίχο και 30 εκατοστά τρυπάνι δεν μου έφτασε... Μέχρι να περάσω τον τοίχο πρέπει να έχω το παράθυρο ανοιχτό οπότε μιλάμε για μια ώρα την ημέρα μεσοβδόμαδα uptime...

Αν τα καταφέρω σήμερα πάμε για 24/7 λειτουργία...

Με τις cm6 τι γίνεται Νεκτάριε; Θα πας αύριο σύλλογο;

Πρέπει να μου πείτε και τι πάνελ να αγοράσω, δεν θέλω άλλο πιάτο..

Αλλά ρε γαμώτο τι τοίχο έχω, σε κάστρο μένω;;;

----------


## maznek

::  αν είσαι έτυμος για το λινκ 2 να σου δώσω την cm6 που έχω
αν δεν προλάβω να πάω 
και θα βάλω την cm9 για το λινκ με ale3i , φιντερ έχεις? Θα χρειαστώ



```
traceroute to 10.69.61.1 (10.69.61.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  10.69.58.1 (10.69.58.1)  2.596 ms  0.811 ms  0.710 ms
 2  gw-ns.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.105)  9.593 ms  1.537 ms  1.361 ms
 3  10.80.195.210 (10.80.195.210)  2.605 ms  2.433 ms  2.421 ms
 4  gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn (10.80.189.90)  4.000 ms  10.749 ms  3.784 ms
 5  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn (10.84.231.106)  7.283 ms  5.204 ms  6.504 ms
 6  gw-vassilis.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.181)  40.199 ms  10.230 ms  9.914 ms
 7  gw-cha0s.mescalito.awmn (10.26.35.186)  7.426 ms  13.150 ms  5.713 ms
 8  10.24.48.254 (10.24.48.254)  8.639 ms  37.331 ms  7.851 ms
 9  host-b001.tsertshome.awmn (10.69.61.1)  8.582 ms  56.211 ms  17.475 ms
```

----------


## papashark

Περιτό να σου πω Maznek ότι ξεκολιάστηκε ένας από τους ιστούς μου, παρασύροντας και έναν δεύτερο, με αποτέλεσμα να είσαι το μόνο λινκ που δεν έπεσε από τον κύριο router μου !  ::

----------


## maznek

::  αχ Πανο ενα πιατο τι κανει εεε

----------


## Cha0s

> Περιτό να σου πω Maznek ότι ξεκολιάστηκε ένας από τους ιστούς μου, παρασύροντας και έναν δεύτερο, με αποτέλεσμα να είσαι το μόνο λινκ που δεν έπεσε από τον κύριο router μου !


Και έλεγα γιατί έπεσε το λινκ μας...  ::  

και γιατί δεν βλέπω την κάρτα του λινκ μας στον router σου  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Περιτό να σου πω Maznek ότι ξεκολιάστηκε ένας από τους ιστούς μου, παρασύροντας και έναν δεύτερο, με αποτέλεσμα να είσαι το μόνο λινκ που δεν έπεσε από τον κύριο router μου ! 
> 
> 
> Και έλεγα γιατί έπεσε το λινκ μας...  
> 
> και γιατί δεν βλέπω την κάρτα του λινκ μας στον router σου


Από το πολύ κούνημα του ρούτερ, έφυγε ο τετραπλός από επάνω !!!

----------


## tserts

Και έλεγα ότι μόνο εγώ είμαι ο γκαντέμης...

Νεκτάριε feeder 5άρι έχω να σου δώσω, έχω και το καλώδιό σου αλλά θα χρειάστώ και εγω για το 2ο πιο μετά... Οπότε βάζουμε μπροστά για καλώδια ούτως ή άλλως. Εγώ με 2 6μετρα είμαι κομπλέ για επόμενο λινκ και εφεδρεια..

Από κάρτες μια άμεσα και θα πάρω μια για εφεδρεία.

Αν πάρει ο Νεκ το feeder, θέλω άλλο ένα για backup.

Πάνο πες μου τι να αγοράσω απο λινκσοπ αντι για πιάτο - τροφοδότη να προχωρήσω.

Δεν τη ξαναπατάω, ΟΛΑ στην αναμονή ωστέ στην επόμενη βλάβη να έχω downtime το πολύ 12 ώρες.

Πάνο εύχομαι καλά ξεμπερδέματα στον Πειραιά..

Θα βγει λινκ Νεκ - Αλέξης; Αφού δεν βλεπόσασταν! Τι έχω χάσει;

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Περιτό να σου πω Maznek ότι ξεκολιάστηκε ένας από τους ιστούς μου, παρασύροντας και έναν δεύτερο, με αποτέλεσμα να είσαι το μόνο λινκ που δεν έπεσε από τον κύριο router μου ! 
> 
> 
> Και έλεγα γιατί έπεσε το λινκ μας...  
> 
> και γιατί δεν βλέπω την κάρτα του λινκ μας στον router σου


Αχ και εσύ ? και εγώ  ::   ::

----------


## maznek

```
HOST: nekgoldenmaz                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
  1. 10.69.58.1                    0.0%    10    3.3   2.9   1.1   3.4   0.9
  2. gw-maznek.papashark.awmn      0.0%    10    1.7   1.9   1.7   3.2   0.5
  3. gw-papashark.foxer.awmn       0.0%    10    3.2   3.0   2.5   3.2   0.2
  4. gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn          0.0%    10    3.2   5.2   3.2   8.8   1.8
  5. gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn       0.0%    10    9.4   9.3   4.1  18.6   5.4
  6. gw-vassilis.cha0s.awmn        0.0%    10    4.7  13.1   4.7  25.2   8.0
  7. gw-cha0s.mescalito.awmn       0.0%    10   20.4  18.2   7.7  34.0   9.5
  8. 10.24.48.254                  0.0%    10   16.3  20.5   8.0  52.2  16.6
  9. 10.69.61.1                    0.0%    10   23.0  16.0   8.9  27.2   6.4
```



```
show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.69.58.1, local AS number 4289
458 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.80.195.105   4    23    1119      61        0    0    0 00:09:37      539
```

----------


## papashark

problems, problems...  ::

----------


## tserts

Όποιος χρειάζεται, πλέον είμαι ο περήφανος κάτοχος ενός τρυπανιού 60cm.

Το σπίτι το έκανα ελβετικό τυρί αλλά το αποτέλεσμα, αν εξαιρέσουμε την εμφάνιση, δεν είναι ψιλοτραγικό (όπως κάποιος παπασαρκ το είχε αποκαλέσει)...

Ανέβηκε και ο web server, πάμε παρακάτω..

Αύριο λέω να παω στον Λευτέρη για σάρωση προς τα εμένα και τον Αλέξη.

Να μπει και κάνας πελατάκος...

Πείτε μου μια γνώμη για αυτό για το επόμενο λινκ:

Pasific Wireless 24dB 5GHz Tri-Band Flat Panel

----------


## maznek

```
traceroute to 10.69.61.1 (10.69.61.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  10.69.58.1 (10.69.58.1)  1.296 ms  1.285 ms  1.033 ms
 2  gw-maznek.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.105)  1.867 ms  1.964 ms  1.723 ms
 3  gw-papashark.smarag.awmn (10.80.195.66)  2.691 ms  2.606 ms  2.412 ms
 4  dmouzakis-gw.hellascom.awmn (10.80.193.66)  8.264 ms  4.240 ms  4.205 ms
 5  gw-vmanolis.olkos.awmn (10.25.180.185)  6.615 ms  7.147 ms  5.159 ms
 6  gw-olkos.verano.awmn (10.25.180.182)  6.144 ms  14.854 ms  11.018 ms
 7  * * gw-olkos.verano.awmn (10.25.180.182)  9.563 ms
 8  * * gw-maznek.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.105)  52.998 ms
 9  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn (10.80.195.74)  8.412 ms  8.739 ms  7.966 ms
10  gw-papashark.smarag.awmn (10.80.195.66)  7.974 ms  11.751 ms  9.573 ms
11  gw-maznek.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.105)  7.592 ms  11.989 ms  9.394 ms
12  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn (10.80.195.74)  12.906 ms  14.160 ms  16.789 ms
13  gw-papashark.smarag.awmn (10.80.195.66)  9.643 ms  13.480 ms *
14  gw-maznek.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.105)  70.359 ms  12.526 ms *
15  gw-keyman.john70.awmn (10.2.15.193)  35.772 ms  71.294 ms  52.691 ms
16  gw-gvaf.john70.awmn (10.2.21.185)  76.890 ms  30.597 ms  30.878 ms
17  gw-metalab.gvaf.awmn (10.2.38.35)  65.204 ms  143.903 ms  25.292 ms
18  gw-gvaf.sbolis.awmn (10.2.38.230)  41.419 ms  22.841 ms  49.474 ms
19  10.2.29.161 (10.2.29.161)  58.424 ms  25.423 ms  48.127 ms
20  10.2.144.121 (10.2.144.121)  57.822 ms  45.507 ms  40.663 ms
21  gw-keyman.john70.awmn (10.2.15.193)  54.167 ms  33.128 ms  39.142 ms
22  gw-gvaf.john70.awmn (10.2.21.185)  105.971 ms  39.340 ms  66.815 ms
23  gw-metalab.gvaf.awmn (10.2.38.35)  40.326 ms  38.589 ms  25.181 ms
24  gw-gvaf.sbolis.awmn (10.2.38.230)  55.277 ms  29.355 ms  45.462 ms
25  10.2.29.161 (10.2.29.161)  67.011 ms  35.379 ms  85.519 ms
26  10.2.144.121 (10.2.144.121)  61.231 ms  156.905 ms  104.514 ms
27  gw-keyman.john70.awmn (10.2.15.193)  53.897 ms  118.039 ms  66.307 ms
28  gw-gvaf.john70.awmn (10.2.21.185)  39.839 ms gw-metalab.gvaf.awmn (10.2.38.35)  102.389 ms  49.671 ms
29  gw-gvaf.sbolis.awmn (10.2.38.230)  53.687 ms  39.354 ms *
30  gw-keyman.john70.awmn (10.2.15.193)  60.537 ms  95.092 ms  43.198 ms
```

  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Ping pong το κάναμε!!

Τι έγινε τώρα;

Πείραξε κανένας το BGP; Λάθος δρόμο πήρες Νεκτάριε! Εκεί στον πειραιά να πάς ντουγρού ευθεία και στο περίπτερο δεξιά....

----------


## tserts

Έχει πέσει το ΒΒ mescalito - cha0s.

Και οι 2 κόμβοι είναι πάνω αλλά δεν περνάει τίποτα μεταξύ τους..

Cha0s!! Help!!

----------


## Cha0s

Sorry παιδιά έκανα εργασίες στην ταράτσα και τελικά έριξα και το λινκ με mescalito για να το βάλω σε άλλο ιστό λόγω γενικών ανακατατάξεων  :: 


Οι πληροφορίες για τον κόμβο μου (για να μην ψαχνόσαστε αν ξαναγίνει κάτι ανάλογο) βρίσκονται εδώ:

http://www.5ghz.gr/viewtopic.php?t=42
http://www.5ghz.awmn/viewtopic.php?t=42 (wireless)

----------


## tserts

That's more like it...

Tracing route to 10.69.58.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-tserts.awmn [10.69.61.232]
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms host-b066.tsertshome.awmn [10.69.61.66]
3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.24.48.253
4 3 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-mescalito.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.185]
5 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn [10.26.35.182]
6 12 ms 15 ms 5 ms gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.105]
7 6 ms 10 ms 6 ms gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn [10.80.189.89]
8 7 ms 7 ms 27 ms gw-foxer.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.209]
9 59 ms 31 ms 11 ms 10.69.58.1

Cha0s είσαι κύριος και πολύ οργανωμένος. Θεωρώ πως είμαι πολύ τυχερός που βγαίνω μέσω εσού και του Ηλία, νιώθω μια σιγουριά!!!

----------


## Cha0s

Κρίμα που είναι down το cha0s-papashark μετά την κακοκαιρία.
Θα φτάνατε ακόμα καλύτερα στον 10.69.58.1  ::  


Πάνοοοοοοοοοοο φτιάχτο ντεε  ::   ::  

Επίσης επι την ευκαιρία έφτιαξα και τα dns του mescalito  ::  


```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.69.61.232
traceroute to 10.69.61.232 (10.69.61.232), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.427 ms  0.398 ms  0.253 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.mescalito.awmn (10.26.35.186)  0.980 ms  1.270 ms  1.091 ms
 3  gw-mescalito.iliashome.awmn (10.24.48.254)  2.211 ms  2.302 ms  1.991 ms
 4  host-b232.tsertshome.awmn (10.69.61.232)  3.373 ms  3.311 ms  2.950 ms
```

ΥΓ thanks για τα καλά λόγια και τις ευχαριστίες σου τις μεταφέρω στα άκρα των λινκ μου που μας βγάζουν έξω  ::

----------


## tserts

Σήμερα έπεσε το ιντερνέτ μου αλλά για πρώτη φορά δεν με νοιάζει και τόσο.... Τελλάς και μ@λ@κίες...

----------


## tserts

Λίγο μετά από το άνω post, έπεσε ο mescalito...

Αν δεν είχε πεσει θα σου είχα ευχηθεί εγκαίρως για τη γιορτή σου Βαγγέλη!!!

Χρόνια (και links) πολλά!!!  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Thanks boy  ::  :: 


Ναι ρε γμτ γκαντεμιά πάλι!


Φρίκαρε ο router του mescalito.
Δεν έβλεπε την κάρτα στο λινκ με μένα.

Κατάφερα και μπήκα remote μέσω internet και μετά από reboot είδε την κάρτα, συνδέθηκε το λινκ αλλά τρελάθηκε το bgp και κόλησε το μηχάνημα στο enable/disable.

Απαντάει μόνο σε Pings από την μεριά του Ηλία και δεν αποκρίνεται σε τίποτα άλλο!

Περιμένω να ανοίξει το κινητό του ο mescalito να του πω να ρίξει ένα reset!

Και η πλάκα είναι πως τόσους μήνες δεν είχε πέσει ποτέ αυτό το λινκ!
Μόλις βγήκε το 2ο bb έπεσε 2 φορές σε 3-4 μέρες!  ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Μόλις με ενημέρωσε ο Ηλίας ότι έπεσε και το δικό μου πριν λίγο...

Ελπίζω να μην έχει ψηθεί πάλι τίποτα...  ::

----------


## tserts

Εγώ ξανά πάνω, μάλλον ο αέρας με παίζει για πλάκα...

----------


## tserts

Papashark θα κάνεις Πάσχα ζάχαρη...

Σου έχω εκτυπωτάκι κομπλέ (στο best), μητρική, επεξεργαστή, μνήμη, και καλώδια για πρεσάρισμα. 

Να στα στείλω αύριο στο μαγαζί;

Επίσης, αν μπορείς, πέρνα από το λινκ σοπ και φέρε μου ένα πάνελ που να εγκρίνεις να βάλουμε μπροστά το επόμενο λίνκ. Μου έδωσε ο Νεκτάριος cm6 όταν φτιάξεις και τα καλώδια και έχουμε το πανελάκι, θα βάλω το πάνελ για το κοντινό με τον Ηλία και το πιάτο θα είναι έτοιμο για τρελές συνδέσεις..

----------


## papashark

> Papashark θα κάνεις Πάσχα ζάχαρη...
> 
> Σου έχω εκτυπωτάκι κομπλέ (στο best), μητρική, επεξεργαστή, μνήμη, και καλώδια για πρεσάρισμα. 
> 
> Να στα στείλω αύριο στο μαγαζί;
> 
> Επίσης, αν μπορείς, πέρνα από το λινκ σοπ και φέρε μου ένα πάνελ που να εγκρίνεις να βάλουμε μπροστά το επόμενο λίνκ. Μου έδωσε ο Νεκτάριος cm6 όταν φτιάξεις και τα καλώδια και έχουμε το πανελάκι, θα βάλω το πάνελ για το κοντινό με τον Ηλία και το πιάτο θα είναι έτοιμο για τρελές συνδέσεις..


Στείλε, αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε θα περάσω για να φτιάξω τα καλώδια (το πολύ την πέμπτη το βράδυ)

----------


## tserts

ΟΚ. Με το πάνελ τι θα γίνει; Εκείνο με τα €71.4 στο λινκσοπ μας κάνει;

Βάλτο τιμολόγιο άμα είναι να τελειώνουμε..

Όπως πάει η κατάσταση με βλέπω να κάνω λίστα γάμου στο λινκσοπ!!  ::

----------


## tserts

...άν δεν με έχει χωρίσει μέχρι το καλοκαίρι η γυναίκα μου...  ::

----------


## papashark

Oκ, θα συνενοηθώ με το linkshοp για το Panel, και με τον Βερναρντ για την γυναίκα σου  ::

----------


## maznek

http://10.69.58.14/mrtg/
 ::

----------


## costas43gr

Γιαννη (tserts) οι 2 CF ειναι ετοιμες και σε περιμενουν...  ::  
Κανονισε μια βολτα απο Μπραχαμι να τις παραλαβεις.

----------


## tserts

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα, μπορεί να περάσει ο Ηλίας.. Θα σου στείλω πμ..

----------


## tserts

> http://10.69.58.14/mrtg/


Θέλω και 'γω!!!

Νεκ θα μου δείξεις κάποια στιγμή...

----------


## maznek

:: 
http://oss.oetiker.ch/mrtg/pub/ mrtg tool download

----------


## maznek

MRTG  ::  ,SMOKEPING  ::  ,CACTI  ::  ,DUDE  ::  

και γιατι  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Όλα  ::  

Γιατί έτσι  ::

----------


## maznek

> Cha0s
> Όλα  
> 
> Γιατί έτσι


Ωραίος ο Βαγγέλης

Δε βάζεις ένα χεράκι με τα σκριπτς 
Μπορείς να με σταλείς σε pm ή mail μερικά σκριπτς
για ολα

 ::   ::

----------


## tserts

...και να σηκώσουμε το mescalito που ήταν πάλι κάτω χθές που γύρισα απο τριήμερο;

 ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ο mescalito up είναι κανονικά.

Το λινκ με τον ilias είχε πρόβλημα γιατί είχε πάρει νερά το feeder του or smth.


Τώρα παίζει κομπλε.

40mbit up/down και με Ilias και με μένα  ::

----------


## tserts

Ναι, σόρρυ το έμαθα μετά...

Το βράδυ θα δούμε τι λέει και στη δικιά μου μεριά το nstream...

Πάνο κανένα δωράκι για μένα για το Πάσχα έχουμε;;

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν σας θέλει  ::  


Κάτι έγινε στον router του Ilias και δεν πιάνει τίποτα το interface προς τον Mescalito!

----------


## papashark

> Ναι, σόρρυ το έμαθα μετά...
> 
> Το βράδυ θα δούμε τι λέει και στη δικιά μου μεριά το nstream...
> 
> Πάνο κανένα δωράκι για μένα για το Πάσχα έχουμε;;


Of course  ::

----------


## ale3is

Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα κατι εχει παθει το ρουτερ μου και δεν επικοινωνει...Μηπως πανο εχει πεσει τιποτα μεταξυ μας?Δοκιμασα να βαλω bgp (και πριν απο αυτο δεν δουλευε βεβαια) αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα...

----------


## tserts

Τραγική κατάσταση... Τουλάχιστον σήμερα έχω επιτέλους ιντερνετ.. Αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να φτιάξω το εσωτερικό ρουτινγκ σωστά..

Έχει κανένας άλλος ΡΡΡ στο ΜΤ του να μου πει πως το στήνω;

----------


## ale3is

στο wind εχω δηλωσει το εξης 
Ζώνες DNS
Όνομα ζώνης Ημερομηνία Κατάσταση
ale3is.awmn 22/03/2007 Ενεργό

αλλα αν δοκιμασω ας πουμε απο το 
http://awmn.ozo.com/nph-proxy.cgi
να βαλω ale3is.awmn δεν λειτουργει...Τι εχω κανει λαθος?
στους nameservers πρεπει να δηλωσω κατι?  ::

----------


## maznek

και σε τη ip ακουει  ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Λοιπόν,

Σήμερα πέρασε το μισό ΑΜΔΑ από το μαγαζί...

Πέρασα και 2 ώρες στο μπαλκόνι μετά..

Αλλαγές:

-quagga ON!
-panel 24db στο κοντινό λινκ με τον Ηλία (χάσαμε 5db αλλά και πάλι είμαστε -54 εως -56)
-πιάτο γυρισμένο στον Πειραιά για 2ο μακρινό ΒΒ (βλέπετε εικόνα, τον προφήτη τον έπιασα μέχρι -79)

Βέβαια δεν παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο γιατί το λινκ Ηλία mescalito είναι πάλι κάτω...

 ::  

Πάνο από τον προφήτη έχεις πρόθεση να στήσεις; Το λινκ προς τον Νεκ δεν το έπιασα σήμερα...  ::

----------


## maznek

```
traceroute to 10.69.61.1 (10.69.61.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  10.69.58.1 (10.69.58.1)  1.232 ms  1.269 ms  1.028 ms
 2  gw-maznek.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.105)  2.171 ms  1.796 ms  4.583 ms
 3  gw-papashark.cha0s.awmn (10.80.195.114)  2.495 ms  2.965 ms  2.773 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.mescalito.awmn (10.26.35.186)  9.032 ms  18.099 ms  2.811 ms
 5  gw-mescalito.iliashome.awmn (10.24.48.254)  3.606 ms  2.976 ms  3.726 ms
 6  gw.tserts.awmn (10.69.61.1)  119.895 ms  4.718 ms  3.957 ms
```

http://www.tserts.awmn
αυτο δεν πεζει  ::

----------


## tserts

Το ξέρω... 

Κάποια μαλακιούλα θα έχει γίνει με όλες τις τελευταίες αλλαγές...

Τώρα που θα πάω σπίτι θα το σιάξω!!

Ετοιμάσου για WOW weekend...

----------


## maznek

```
Warning: mysql_connect(): Lost connection to MySQL server during query in /usr/share/cacti/site/lib/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 339

Cannot connect to MySQL server on '10.69.58.14'. Please make sure you have specified a valid MySQL database name in 'include/config.php'.
```

για αυτο εδω τι κανουμε  ::

----------


## tserts

Ο Ηλίας είναι μάστωρ σε αυτά... Κάτσε να τον στείλω να δει το ποστ...

Εγκω ντεν ξέρει..

----------


## iliasganis

Νεκτάριε έχεις πειράξει το mysql.conf σου ώστε να επιτρέπει συνδέσεις στη βάση δεδομένων απο την IP του μηχανήματος?

Στα default installations του Debian έχει κλειδωμένη τη mysql στην τοπική διεύθυνση localhost (127.0.0.1) οπότε έχεις 2 επιλογές. Η μία είναι να πειράξεις το conf σου και να ανοίξεις τη βάση στο δίκτυο (που δεν το προτείνω...) και η άλλη είναι να πείς στο cacti να συνδεθεί στην IP του localhost...

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα!

----------


## maznek

::  οκ Εύχρηστο αλλά δεν με θέλει ούτε έτσι .
πάω για uninstall και install cacti .
Διαγράφει και τον user .

 ::

----------


## iliasganis

Τί θέλεις να κάνεις με το cacti? γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις κανένα άλλο πρόγραμμα? Άν θυμάμαι καλά δεν είναι PHP αυτό και γενικά εγώ είχα διάφορα προβλήματα και με αυτό. Γι' αυτό σου πρότεινα το Big Sister... Είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο και στη χρήση αλλά και στην εγκατάσταση...

----------


## maznek

::  Οκ να παίξουμε με το bigsister  ::

----------


## iliasganis

http://bigsister.graeff.com/stable.html

Έχει έτοιμα deb...

κατεβάζεις το agent για το server και το client για οσα τερματικά θέλεις να ελέγχεις. Άν θέλεις σου στέλνω και ένα configuration να δείς για να καταλάβεις πώς δουλεύει...

----------


## iliasganis

Ίσως είναι καλύτερα να προσθέσεις το repository που λέει στη σελίδα που σου έστειλα γιατί μπορεί να χρειαστεί να κατεβάσεις και κανένα dependency...

----------


## maznek

::  οκ install server οκ και τωρα config  ::

----------


## iliasganis

Λοιπόν, ξεκινάμε...

Αρχικά πέρνα τα hostnames από τα μηχανήματα που θέλεις να κάνεις monitor στο /etc/hosts για να μπορεί το πρόγραμμα να τα κάνει resolve. ΠΧ servername1 & servername2.

μετά κοίτα τo αρχείο αυτό (uxmon-net). Αυτό είναι για τον agent και τουε ελέγχους που θέλεις να κάνεις. άν θέλεις να κάνεις ελέγχους που απαιτούν root access όπως παράδειγμα να δείς logs, τα περνάσ σε ένα άλλο αρχείο στον ίδιο φάκελο (/etc/bigsister αν θυμάμαι καλά) το οποίο ονομάζεις uxmon-asroot (νομίζω).

το configuration του server τώρα είναι άλλο αρχείο.

----------


## Cha0s

> Τί θέλεις να κάνεις με το cacti? γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις κανένα άλλο πρόγραμμα? Άν θυμάμαι καλά δεν είναι PHP αυτό και γενικά εγώ είχα διάφορα προβλήματα και με αυτό. Γι' αυτό σου πρότεινα το Big Sister... Είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο και στη χρήση αλλά και στην εγκατάσταση...


PHP & MySQL είναι το cacti και είναι κορυφαίο άμα συνηθίσει κάποιος τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του  ::

----------


## iliasganis

Φιλε δηλώνω λάθος, θα το κοιτάξω σαν εναλλακτική λύση... Παρεμπιπτόντως, το link μας είναι ακόμα UP! Μάλλον το καλώδιό μου έφταιγε...

----------


## Cha0s

Ναι το πρόσεξα!

Άντε να δούμε  ::

----------


## tserts

Αντε να δούμε λίγη σταθερότητα...

Ξέρετε υπάρχει και σοβαρός κόσμος που θέλει να κάνει τη σοβαρή δουλειά του χωρίς διακοπές...

ΤΟ ΣΚ ΘΑ ΛΙΩΣΩ ΣΤΟ WOW!!!

 ::

----------


## tserts

Α, Νεκτάριε,

Πρέπει να μου στείλεις το user/pass που μου έχεις βάλει στο nagios...

...και να μου πεις τι διάολο κάνω με αυτό...

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Α, Νεκτάριε,
> 
> Πρέπει να μου στείλεις το user/pass που μου έχεις βάλει στο nagios...
> 
> ...και να μου πεις τι διάολο κάνω με αυτό...


awmn//awmn βάλε..
Μετά πήγαινε στην καρτέλα registration  ::

----------


## tserts

Done!

Thnx Choosen!

----------


## maznek

> Done!
> 
> Thnx Choosen!


αμα done γιατι δε σε βλεπω στο nagios map  ::

----------


## tserts

1ον γιατί μάλλον έχει μια καθυστέρηση μέχρι να κάνει εισαγωγή ίσως???

2ον και σημαντικότερο γιατί ο Ηλίας δεν έχει δηλώσει το δικό του και δεν μπορεί να δώσει στίγμα για τη σύνδεση???

3ον γιατί είμαι μ@λ@κ@ς και κάτι δεν έφτιαξα καλά???

4ον γιατί έχεις κάνει μαντάρα τα pc σου με μεγάλες αδελφές και τέτοια ανώμαλα και δεν σου δουλεύει τπτ???

 ::   ::

----------


## maznek

> 4ον γιατί έχεις κάνει μαντάρα τα pc σου με μεγάλες αδελφές και τέτοια ανώμαλα και δεν σου δουλεύει τπτ???


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  αχαχχαχαχααχαχαχ
δεν τρεχει το bigsister ακομα
 ::   :: 


```
show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.69.61.232, local AS number 10120
497 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.69.61.66     4  7346   25456   10543        0    0    0 1d05h18m      592

Total number of neighbors 1
```

βλεπω τον δηλωσατε τον ρουτερ  ::

----------


## tserts

Αντί να ασχοληθείς με κάτι ώριμο για την ηλικία σου, όπως το WOW, κάθεσαι ολόκληρος μαντράχαλος και φυτεύεις κάκτους και π@π@ριές...

----------


## ChoOSeN

> 1ον γιατί μάλλον έχει μια καθυστέρηση μέχρι να κάνει εισαγωγή ίσως???
> 
> 2ον και σημαντικότερο γιατί ο Ηλίας δεν έχει δηλώσει το δικό του και δεν μπορεί να δώσει στίγμα για τη σύνδεση???
> 
> 3ον γιατί είμαι μ@λ@κ@ς και κάτι δεν έφτιαξα καλά???
> 
> 4ον γιατί έχεις κάνει μαντάρα τα pc σου με μεγάλες αδελφές και τέτοια ανώμαλα και δεν σου δουλεύει τπτ???



Το nagios δεν περνάει τις καταχωρίσεις μόνο του..
Τις βλέπουν οι admin και τις περνάνε χειροκίνητα..

Ας πούμε, τους τελευταίους 4 μήνες μου 'χουν φορτώσει όλες τις καταχωρίσεις στην πλάτη μου.. Αλλά και εγώ έχω εξετάσεις σε λίγο, οπότε υπομονή.. Θα σε περάσω κάποια στιγμή!  ::   ::

----------


## ale3is

Λοιπον,χρειαζομε βοηθεια παλι...Προσπαθω να στησω bind9 στο debian.
συμφωνα με αυτον τον οδηγο http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/netwo ... -bind.html φτιαχνω τα εξης αρχεια:
*more ale3is.db* 


```
     ;
     ; BIND data file for ale3is.db
     ; /etc/bind/ale3is.db
     ;
     @       IN      SOA     ale3is.awmn. root.ale3is.awmn. (
                          200704131910         ; Serial
                              604800           ; Refresh
                               86400           ; Retry
                             2419200           ; Expire
                              604800 )         ; Default TTL
     
             IN      NS      dns.ale3is.awmn.
     
             IN      MX      10      mail.ale3is.awmn.
     
     www        IN      A       10.69.60.254
     mail       IN      A       10.69.60.254
     dns        IN      A       10.69.60.254
```

*more 10.69.60.db* 


```
;
     ; BIND reverse data file for 10.69.60.0
     ; /etc/bind/10.69.60.db
     ;
     @       IN      SOA     ale3is.awmn. root.ale3is.awmn. (
                          200704131744         ; Serial
                              604800           ; Refresh
                               86400           ; Retry
                             2419200           ; Expire
                              604800 )         ; Default TTL
     
             IN      NS      dns.ale3is.awmn.
     
     254        IN      PTR     www.ale3is.awmn.
     254        IN      PTR     mail.ale3is.awmn.
     254        IN      PTR     dns.ale3is.awmn.
```

Μετα απο αυτα κανω nslookup και βλεπω τα παρακατω:
debian-server:/etc/bind# nslookup http://www.ale3is.awmn


```
Server:         10.80.183.78
Address:        10.80.183.78#53

** server can't find www.ale3is.awmn: SERVFAIL
```

debian-server:/etc/bind# nslookup 10.69.60.254


```
Server:         10.80.183.78
Address:        10.80.183.78#53

** server can't find 254.60.69.10.in-addr.arpa: SERVFAIL
```

Τι κανω λαθος?

----------


## maznek

```
$TTL    3600
@	IN	SOA	ns.nekgoldenmaz.awmn. awmn-hostmaster.ariadne-t.gr (
			2006030882
			28800
			14400
			3600000
			5 )
nekgoldenmaz.awmn.	IN	NS	ns0.nekgoldenmaz.ns.awmn.
                IN      MX      10      mail

localhost       IN      A       127.0.0.1
ns0.ns  	IN	A	10.69.58.12
ns0.nekgoldenmaz.awmn.	IN	A	10.69.58.12
www.nekgoldenmaz.awmn.  IN      A       10.69.58.12
dc.nekgoldenmaz.awmn.	IN	A	10.69.58.14
```



```
$TTL    3600
@	IN	SOA	ns0.nekgoldenmaz.awmn. awmn-hostmaster.ariadne-t.gr (
			2006030892
			28800
			14400
			3600000
			5 )
nekgoldenmaz.awmn.	IN	NS	ns0.nekgoldenmaz.ns.awmn.
                IN      MX      10      mail
nekgoldenmaz.awmn.	IN	A	10.69.58.12

localhost       IN      A       127.0.0.1
ns0.ns  	IN	A	10.69.58.12
ns0.nekgoldenmaz.awmn.	IN	A	10.69.58.12
12.58.69.10.in-addr.arpa.       IN	PTR     ns0.nekgoldenmaz.awmn.
9.58.69.10.in-addr.arpa.	IN	PTR	radio.nekgoldenmaz.awmn.
14.58.69.10.in-addr.arpa.	IN	PTR	dc.nekgoldenmaz.awmn.
```

----------


## ale3is

more _ale3is.db_ 


```
 
$TTL    3600
@   IN   SOA   ns.ale3is.awmn. (
         2006030882
         28800
         14400
         3600000
         5 )
ale3is.awmn.                    IN      NS  ns0.ale3is.ns.awmn.
                                IN      MX  10      mail
localhost                       IN      A   127.0.0.1
ns0.ns                          IN      A   10.69.60.254
ns0.ale3is.awmn.                IN      A   10.69.60.254
www.ale3is.awmn.                IN      A   10.69.60.254
```

more _10.69.60.db_


```
 
$TTL    3600
@   IN   SOA   ns0.ale3is.awmn. (
         2006030892
         28800
         14400
         3600000
         5 )
ale3is.awmn.                    IN      NS      ns0.ale3is.ns.awmn.
                                IN      MX      10      mail
ale3is.awmn.                    IN      A       10.69.60.254

localhost                       IN      A       127.0.0.1
ns0.ns                          IN      A       10.69.60.254
ns0.ale3is.awmn.                IN      A       10.69.60.254
254.60.69.10.in-addr.arpa.      IN      PTR     ns0.ale3is.awmn.
```

και ενα μερος απο το _named.conf_ μου


```
zone "ale3is.awmn" {
             type master;
             file "ale3is.db";
     };
     
     zone "60.69.10.in-addr.arpa" {
             type master;
             file "10.69.60.rev";
     };
```

Τι κανω λαθος?

----------


## maznek

```
// Personal awmn zones, change these only if you know what you are doing!

zone "nekgoldenmaz.awmn" {
	type master;
	file "/etc/bind/nekgoldenmaz.awmn";
};

zone "58.69.10.in-addr.arpa" {
        type master;
        file "/etc/bind/58.69.10.in-addr.arpa";
};
```

----------


## maznek

```
www.tserts.awmn canonical name = ns1.tserts.awmn.
ftp.tserts.awmn canonical name = ns1.tserts.awmn.
```

  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ale3is

Ποιος θελει να κανουμε ενα σκανακι το Σαββατο το απογευμα ή την Κυριακη?

----------


## tserts

Κατά τι ώρα λες Alex;

Είμαι λίγο πτώμα αλλά αν μπορέσω θα έρθω..

----------


## papashark

1) Δεν έχω τα τηλέφωνα σας, στείλτε μου κανα μήνυμα να τα ξαναπεράσω

2) Εχω στο μαγαζί μια όμνι σε ένα κοντάρι για τον samoapark, να την βάλουμε για beacon, θα μπορέσετε να κάνετε κάτι γι' αυτό ή να κάνω εγώ ?  ::

----------


## ale3is

Τελικα λογω απουσιας ενδιαφεροντος,την εκανα το σαββατοκυριακο...Αν θελεις πανο,εγω μπορω να βοηθησω το επομενο πσκ...Αν εχουμε γενικα χρονο να δοκιμασουμε τι παιζει και με εμενα και τον samoapark...

----------


## papashark

> Τελικα λογω απουσιας ενδιαφεροντος,την εκανα το σαββατοκυριακο...Αν θελεις πανο,εγω μπορω να βοηθησω το επομενο πσκ...Αν εχουμε γενικα χρονο να δοκιμασουμε τι παιζει και με εμενα και τον samoapark...


Οκ, έλα όποτε θες να πάρεις την κεραία που έχω στο Μαγαζί.

Εγώ για λόγο κάποιων εξαιρετικά κακών γεγονότων θα είμαι συχνά στο μαγαζί και δεν θα έχω ιδιαίτερα ελεύθερο χρόνο από για κάποιους μήνες.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Πανο γιατί το έχετε κλειδωμένο στα 9mbs δεν πάει παραπάνω ?
anyway το επόμενο sk θα κατέβω προς Βούλα μπας και φτιάξουμε το σήμα σας

----------


## tserts

Εγώ αυτό το ΣΚ μάλλον θα λείπω.. Αν μείνω θα ενημερώσω για να έρθω..

Έχω ένα πελατάκο που μπαίνει σταθερά στο ΑΡ... Δεν με έχει ενημερώσει κανείς και δεν ξέρω πως να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του.. Ξέρει κανείς πώς μπορώ να μάθω ποιος είναι; Έχω την ΙΡ του αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα παρακολουθήσω το τράφικ που περνάει..

Πελάτες θέλω να έχω αλλά θεωρώ πώς πρέπει να με ενημερώνουν πρώτα.. Δεν θέλω να του κόψω τη MAC για αυτό ρωτάω μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι γίνεται σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις..

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Εγώ αυτό το ΣΚ μάλλον θα λείπω.. Αν μείνω θα ενημερώσω για να έρθω..
> 
> Έχω ένα πελατάκο που μπαίνει σταθερά στο ΑΡ... Δεν με έχει ενημερώσει κανείς και δεν ξέρω πως να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του.. Ξέρει κανείς πώς μπορώ να μάθω ποιος είναι; Έχω την ΙΡ του αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα παρακολουθήσω το τράφικ που περνάει..
> 
> Πελάτες θέλω να έχω αλλά θεωρώ πώς πρέπει να με ενημερώνουν πρώτα.. Δεν θέλω να του κόψω τη MAC για αυτό ρωτάω μήπως μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι γίνεται σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις..


Στέλνεις mail μέσω του WiND.. Εάν δεν απαντήσει τότε κάνεις προσωρινό MAC-Ban μέχρι να σου στείλει το πλήθος των MAC-Address που θα παραμείνουν στο Access Point σου ώστε να μπορέσεις να δώσεις το κατάλληλο πλήθος στατικών IP και επίσης να τα προσθέσεις στην MAC-List του Access Point σου ώστε να γνωρίζεις ποιός είναι ποιός..
Τουλάχιστον εγώ ακολουθώ αυτήν την πολιτική. Έτσι βολέυονται και οι πελάτες, μιάς και τους προσφέρω πληροφορίες σχετικά με το Ping και το Traffic του καθενός..

----------


## tserts

Σωστό αυτό αλλά ΔΕΝ έχω στοιχεία του στο wind..

Ο τύπος είναι φάντασμα...

Καλά θα φάει ban μέχρι να συστηθεί και τέλος...

----------


## tserts

Δεν παω καλά, δεν είχα δει το wind για κάνα μήνα.. 

Choosen σου έχω στείλει ΡΜ από wind σχετικά με τον #8895..

Έχω επαφή και από δυνητικό πελάτη #12504.. Ίδωμεν..

Άντε να πάρουν φωτιά τα μικροτίκια!!

ΣΚ θα λείπω.. Παρακαλούνται οι συνδιαχειριστές να επιμεληθούν της καταστάσεως... Τι σας πληρώνουμε δηλαδή;  ::

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Δεν παω καλά, δεν είχα δει το wind για κάνα μήνα.. 
> 
> Choosen σου έχω στείλει ΡΜ από wind σχετικά με τον #8895..
> 
> Έχω επαφή και από δυνητικό πελάτη #12504.. Ίδωμεν..
> 
> Άντε να πάρουν φωτιά τα μικροτίκια!!
> 
> ΣΚ θα λείπω.. Παρακαλούνται οι συνδιαχειριστές να επιμεληθούν της καταστάσεως... Τι σας πληρώνουμε δηλαδή;


Δυστυχώς τον panos #8895 δεν κατάφερα να τον συνδέσω ακόμα. Θα προσπαθήσω μετά τις πανελλήνιες..  ::

----------


## maznek

Παρακαλουντε να δηλωσουνε τα MAC-Address τους οι πελατες του AP 
awmn-10120ap του κομβου #10120 με την εξης φορμα.

MAC-Address , Node ID .

Για να ξερουμε και ποιοι ειστε.  ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Λοιπόν, επισήμως έχω τον πρώτο μου πελάτη (#12504)!!

Αλλά δεν έχω ΑΜΔΑ... Βαγγέλη φτιάξε το μεσκαλιτο έχουμε γίνει ρεζιλι!!

Ερώτηση, εδώ και καιρό, αλλά δεν έχω πολυασχοληθεί, το ΜΤ μου δεν απαντά στον browser όταν του βάζεις την ΙΡ.. Πώς το φτιάχνω αυτό; Θέλω να βλέπω την κεντρική σελίδα του ΜΤ όταν βάλω την 10.69.61.1 ή 10.69.61.232..

Ολα δουλεύουν ρολόι απλά αυτό φαίνεται να έχει απενεργοποιηθεί..

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.69.61.1
traceroute to 10.69.61.1 (10.69.61.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.618 ms  0.795 ms  0.458 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.idnet.awmn (10.26.35.194)  2.272 ms  2.207 ms  1.896 ms
 3  gw.tserts.awmn (10.69.61.1)  2.822 ms  3.091 ms  2.381 ms
```

Είστε online εδώ και κάνα 2ωρο  ::  


Αξιώθηκε το ρεμάλι ο mescalito και έφτιαξε τον router σήμερα!  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Δες τι εχεις εδω και κανε enable την 80 πορτα...

----------


## tserts

Thank you και thank you αντίστοιχα!!!

----------


## maznek

```
 1  10.69.58.1 (10.69.58.1)  1.047 ms  1.281 ms  2.751 ms
 2  gw-maznek.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.105)  2.952 ms  1.879 ms  2.011 ms
 3  gw-papashark.cha0s.awmn (10.80.195.114)  4.238 ms  2.010 ms  2.436 ms
 4  10.26.35.194 (10.26.35.194)  10.217 ms  3.426 ms  4.050 ms
 5  gw.tserts.awmn (10.69.61.1)  5.107 ms  4.345 ms  29.375 ms
```

  ::  


```
Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.69.61.66     4  7346  180671  106334        0    0    0 5d17h20m      632
```

  ::  
και απο web οκ

----------


## tserts

Όλα μερακλαντάν...

Για να ρίξω τα πακέτα από το ΑΡ προς το ιντερνετ μου βάζω rule στα routes?

Δηλαδή τώρα έχω βάλει ένα rule που κάνει drop ό,τι πακέτο έρχεται από το υποδίκτυο του ΑΡ προς την ΙΡ του ιντερνετ... 

Είμαι ΟΚ;

Και φυσικά θέλω όλα τα υπόλοιπα να δουλεύουν για τους πελάτες, δηλαδή και οι υπηρεσίες του κόμβου που βρίσκονται στο τοπικό μου υποδίκτυο και το ΑΜΔΑ οφκορς..

----------


## ale3is

Μετα απο την βοηθεια της Κοκι,δουλευει πλεον και το bind και η quagga!Βεβαια,θα ηθελα καποιος να δοκιμασει να δει αν κανει resolve το http://www.ale3is.awmn(10.69.60.254 για αναποδη δοκιμη  ::  )γιατι δοκιμαζοντας σε μενα λειτουργει αλλα απο τον προξι στο http://awmn.ozo.com δεν μου βγαζει την σελιδα μου...Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ChoOSeN

> Μετα απο την βοηθεια της Κοκι,δουλευει πλεον και το bind και η quagga!Βεβαια,θα ηθελα καποιος να δοκιμασει να δει αν κανει resolve το http://www.ale3is.awmn(10.69.60.254 για αναποδη δοκιμη  )γιατι δοκιμαζοντας σε μενα λειτουργει αλλα απο τον προξι στο http://awmn.ozo.com δεν μου βγαζει την σελιδα μου...Ευχαριστω!


Με ip δουλεύει.. Με dns όχι..

----------


## ale3is

σε μενα πως γινετε να δουλευει και στους εξω οχι?

----------


## ChoOSeN

> σε μενα πως γινετε να δουλευει και στους εξω οχι?


Η ζώνη σου στο WiND έχει γίνει ενεργή; Κάνωντας traceroute δεν φαίνεται να δουλεύει καθόλου η ζώνη σου.
Προφανώς την ζώνη σου την βλέπουν μόνο εσύ και όσοι χρησιμοποιούν τον dns σου. Δουλεύει τοπικά.  ::

----------


## maznek

Dns 
nslookup 10.69.60.254
Server: 127.0.0.1
Address: 127.0.0.1#53

** server can't find 254.60.69.10.in-addr.arpa: NXDOMAIN

nslookup http://www.ale3is.awmn
Server: 127.0.0.1
Address: 127.0.0.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
http://www.ale3is.awmn canonical name = ns.ale3is.awmn.
Name: ns.ale3is.awmn
Address: 10.69.60.254

----------


## costas43gr

```
C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>nslookup 10.69.60.254
Server:  ns.thunder.awmn
Address:  10.15.163.7

*** ns.thunder.awmn can't find 10.69.60.254: Non-existent domain

C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>nslookup www.ale3is.awmn
Server:  ns.thunder.awmn
Address:  10.15.163.7

Non-authoritative answer:
Name:    ns.ale3is.awmn
Address:  10.69.60.254
Aliases:  www.ale3is.awmn
```

Κατι δεν παει καλα με reverse ? Η σελιδα μου ανοιγει κανονικα με ονομα.

----------


## ale3is

Τωρα δουλευουν ολα!Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!Μια ακομη ερωτηση,το subnet μου ειναι το 10.69.60 και ειμαι συνδεδεμενος με τον παπασαρκ με ενα λινκ με ιρ 10.80.183.78 (και του παπασαρκ 10.80.183.77),για να δηλωσω ονομα στο 10.80.183.78 πρεπει να το κανω εγω ή ο παπασαρκ?

----------


## costas43gr

> Τωρα δουλευουν ολα!Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια!Μια ακομη ερωτηση,το subnet μου ειναι το 10.69.60 και ειμαι συνδεδεμενος με τον παπασαρκ με ενα λινκ με ιρ 10.80.183.78 (και του παπασαρκ 10.80.183.77),για να δηλωσω ονομα στο 10.80.183.78 πρεπει να το κανω εγω ή ο παπασαρκ?


Παντα δηλωνει στο DNS αυτος που κοβει το subnet.

----------


## tserts

Εγώ πάντως άλεξ δεν σε βλέπω (Κυριακή πρωί) καθόλου.. Μήπως είσαι κάτω;

----------


## ale3is

οχι,κανονικα up ειμαι...Και απο τον προξυ του οζο δουλευουν ολα κανονικα...  ::

----------


## tserts

Το πρωί δεν έπαιζε.. Τώρα είναι οκ.

----------


## maznek

::  
Έτυμος και ο asterisk και μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα ανέβει και το πιάτο προς ale3is

----------


## maznek

::  
Αυτά τα pc πέρασαν από το awmn-10120AP 



```
MAC-ADDRESS	HOST-NAME
00:0E:7B:6B:56:5D	SatelliteA50
00:12:F0:A1:A2:B6	Liu88675b
00:1A:73:2D:BD:0E	Christine-PC
00:12:F0:8F:51:E2	HUSSAIN
00:18:DE:87:01:38	your-0cdc4f5844
00:14:6C:0C:9E:39	acer
00:18:DE:6E:5E:5E	your-e3c592c152
00:16:CF:11:6D:71	DELL-34YN5T
00:13:02:9B:04:89	5ac0099637b94bc
```


Όποιος αναγνωρίζει το mac του ή το name του ας το δηλώσει

 ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Έχω βάλει Kerberos και δεν το ήξερα; Γειά σου ρε Νεκτάριε Kerberos!

Ο πρώτος είναι ο Παντελής και το Acer είναι το laptop της γυναίκας μου που πιάνει καμία φορά το ΑΡ από το δωμάτιο..

Ο Χουσεϊν μάλλον είναι η αλ-καϊντα που ετοιμάζει χτύπημα στα βλάχικα...  ::

----------


## ale3is

debian-server:~# traceroute -m 100 10.69.61.1
traceroute to 10.69.61.1 (10.69.61.1), 100 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 * gw-ale3is.pireas.awmn (10.80.183.77) 2.575 ms 1.783 ms
2 gw-pireas.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.73) 3.415 ms 2.583 ms 2.793 ms
3 10.80.190.129 (10.80.190.129) 3.515 ms 3.535 ms 4.779 ms
4 gw-sw1jra.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.89) 14.081 ms 10.088 ms 6.536 ms
5 gw-sw1hfq.koum6984.awmn (10.17.127.114) 21.136 ms 6.585 ms 6.278 ms
6 gw-b52-xtreme.top-gun.awmn (10.34.168.225) 8.891 ms 7.010 ms 6.791 ms
7 10.35.163.249 (10.35.163.249) 102.941 ms 922.405 ms 7.247 ms
8 gw-lebyathan.houseclub.awmn (10.45.169.233) 10.697 ms 8.949 ms 15.848 ms
9 10.35.164.130 (10.35.164.130) 8.183 ms 24.180 ms 25.704 ms
10 bridge-itox4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244) 8.897 ms 20.231 ms 18.875 ms
11 10.37.56.65 (10.37.56.65) 10.350 ms 11.040 ms 23.702 ms
12 gw-jopa.bikyugo.awmn (10.29.91.74) 11.785 ms 12.940 ms 11.823 ms
13 10.29.87.73 (10.29.87.73) 12.449 ms 12.170 ms 11.840 ms
14 10.29.86.65 (10.29.86.65) 11.579 ms 18.707 ms 9.606 ms
15 10.19.143.130 (10.19.143.130) 35.699 ms 47.357 ms 12.708 ms
16 rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133) 16.365 ms 20.776 ms 14.615 ms
17 gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 12.717 ms 11.899 ms 12.353 ms
18 10.14.142.83 (10.14.142.83) 20.568 ms 29.673 ms 22.109 ms
19 gw-nikolo.rooster.awmn (10.47.134.129) 24.283 ms 49.105 ms 16.111 ms
20 gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.133) 25.160 ms 35.047 ms 24.613 ms
21 10.48.224.221 (10.48.224.221) 26.415 ms 39.953 ms 16.927 ms
22 gw-akis.kxrist.awmn (10.19.152.250) 19.610 ms 14.260 ms 27.916 ms
23 gw-kxrist.entreri.awmn (10.19.171.33) 32.975 ms 28.083 ms 26.562 ms
24 gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10) 24.306 ms 44.664 ms 38.052 ms
25 bridge-itox4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244) 107.747 ms 23.550 ms 26.046 ms
26 10.37.56.65 (10.37.56.65) 26.181 ms 35.772 ms 24.834 ms
27 gw-jopa.bikyugo.awmn (10.29.91.74) 30.797 ms 53.477 ms 19.568 ms
28 10.29.87.73 (10.29.87.73) 24.002 ms 21.619 ms 36.934 ms
29 10.29.86.65 (10.29.86.65) 29.456 ms 33.476 ms 36.475 ms
30 10.19.143.130 (10.19.143.130) 46.118 ms 21.787 ms 19.902 ms
31 rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133) 26.425 ms 43.261 ms 32.839 ms
32 gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 34.459 ms 19.939 ms 46.042 ms
33 10.14.142.83 (10.14.142.83) 96.116 ms * 105.679 ms
34 gw-nikolo.rooster.awmn (10.47.134.129) 24.470 ms 47.731 ms 42.153 ms
35 gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.133) 35.131 ms 42.832 ms 30.008 ms
36 10.48.224.221 (10.48.224.221) 20.782 ms 61.122 ms *
37 gw-akis.kxrist.awmn (10.19.152.250) 130.557 ms 40.595 ms 62.496 ms
38 gw-kxrist.entreri.awmn (10.19.171.33) 28.528 ms 43.063 ms 59.160 ms
39 gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10) 46.253 ms 59.448 ms 28.430 ms
40 bridge-itox4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244) 40.409 ms 42.335 ms 50.463 ms
41 10.37.56.65 (10.37.56.65) 56.090 ms 42.570 ms 49.168 ms
42 gw-jopa.bikyugo.awmn (10.29.91.74) 70.984 ms 52.373 ms 36.854 ms
43 10.29.87.73 (10.29.87.73) 47.278 ms 75.211 ms 47.237 ms
44 10.29.86.65 (10.29.86.65) 25.999 ms 26.993 ms 38.546 ms
45 10.19.143.130 (10.19.143.130) 49.022 ms 35.751 ms 38.427 ms
46 rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133) 35.973 ms 47.982 ms 48.424 ms
47 gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 66.356 ms 59.146 ms 63.315 ms
48 10.14.142.83 (10.14.142.83) 85.985 ms 264.069 ms 59.093 ms
49 gw-nikolo.rooster.awmn (10.47.134.129) 79.478 ms 49.416 ms 54.396 ms
50 gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.133) 44.177 ms 74.968 ms 58.607 ms
51 10.48.224.221 (10.48.224.221) 51.239 ms 502.192 ms 85.626 ms
52 gw-akis.kxrist.awmn (10.19.152.250) 34.342 ms 31.660 ms 74.532 ms
53 gw-kxrist.entreri.awmn (10.19.171.33) 58.484 ms 66.554 ms 38.883 ms
54 gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10) 40.463 ms 74.793 ms 81.039 ms
55 bridge-itox4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244) 58.883 ms 36.250 ms 80.439 ms
56 10.37.56.65 (10.37.56.65) 54.163 ms 71.449 ms 45.778 ms
57 gw-jopa.bikyugo.awmn (10.29.91.74) 67.946 ms 37.170 ms 52.153 ms
58 10.29.87.73 (10.29.87.73) 47.958 ms 59.403 ms 50.842 ms
59 10.29.86.65 (10.29.86.65) 72.061 ms 57.700 ms 40.476 ms
60 10.19.143.130 (10.19.143.130) 46.692 ms 233.907 ms 28.797 ms
61 rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133) 46.682 ms 42.861 ms 69.398 ms
62 gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 49.918 ms 67.586 ms 46.897 ms
63 10.14.142.83 (10.14.142.83) 101.432 ms 816.452 ms 49.798 ms
64 gw-nikolo.rooster.awmn (10.47.134.129) 99.870 ms 99.980 ms 67.425 ms
65 gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.133) 65.141 ms 49.612 ms 34.493 ms
66 10.48.224.221 (10.48.224.221) 53.205 ms 649.287 ms 53.168 ms
67 gw-akis.kxrist.awmn (10.19.152.250) 96.323 ms 91.204 ms 92.292 ms
68 gw-kxrist.entreri.awmn (10.19.171.33) 39.784 ms 34.302 ms 63.532 ms
69 gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10) 43.100 ms 96.043 ms 61.173 ms
70 bridge-itox4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244) 57.060 ms 68.678 ms 78.331 ms
71 10.37.56.65 (10.37.56.65) 88.487 ms 94.566 ms 88.829 ms
72 gw-jopa.bikyugo.awmn (10.29.91.74) 85.168 ms 86.740 ms 116.679 ms
73 10.29.87.73 (10.29.87.73) 95.174 ms 58.711 ms 50.014 ms
74 10.29.86.65 (10.29.86.65) 88.426 ms 95.594 ms 68.820 ms
75 10.19.143.130 (10.19.143.130) 112.305 ms 49.740 ms 118.100 ms
76 rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133) 95.791 ms 98.631 ms 90.069 ms
77 gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 92.991 ms 66.439 ms 54.696 ms
78 10.14.142.83 (10.14.142.83) 99.670 ms 81.809 ms 156.690 ms
79 gw-nikolo.rooster.awmn (10.47.134.129) 95.810 ms 86.633 ms 113.168 ms
80 gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.133) 55.086 ms 73.857 ms 111.722 ms
81 10.48.224.221 (10.48.224.221) 105.700 ms * 347.003 ms
82 gw-akis.kxrist.awmn (10.19.152.250) 62.913 ms 105.353 ms 104.369 ms
83 gw-kxrist.entreri.awmn (10.19.171.33) 70.642 ms 59.954 ms 65.777 ms
84 gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10) 80.208 ms 111.260 ms 109.553 ms
85 bridge-itox4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244) 79.294 ms 111.925 ms 77.174 ms
86 10.37.56.65 (10.37.56.65) 123.039 ms 97.505 ms 99.056 ms
87 gw-jopa.bikyugo.awmn (10.29.91.74) 68.392 ms 82.140 ms 130.726 ms
88 10.29.87.73 (10.29.87.73) 100.104 ms 107.941 ms 99.920 ms
89 10.29.86.65 (10.29.86.65) 67.678 ms 71.906 ms 80.290 ms
90 10.19.143.130 (10.19.143.130) 56.968 ms 132.668 ms 66.215 ms
91 rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133) 63.980 ms 129.820 ms 76.401 ms
92 gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187) 85.170 ms 100.453 ms 72.735 ms
93 10.14.142.83 (10.14.142.83) 77.118 ms 157.241 ms *
94 gw-nikolo.rooster.awmn (10.47.134.129) 199.905 ms 111.335 ms 87.713 ms
95 gw-av.afanas.awmn (10.48.223.133) 94.925 ms 68.045 ms 59.492 ms
96 10.48.224.221 (10.48.224.221) 89.503 ms 488.592 ms 105.397 ms
97 gw-akis.kxrist.awmn (10.19.152.250) 88.307 ms 155.267 ms 95.941 ms
98 gw-kxrist.entreri.awmn (10.19.171.33) 139.683 ms 89.289 ms 133.016 ms
99 gw-mobius.dti.awmn (10.29.79.10) 95.682 ms 100.803 ms 110.210 ms
100 bridge-itox4.dti.awmn (10.37.56.244) 79.112 ms 118.892 ms 80.356 ms

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς ο mescalito είναι πάλι down  ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Εννοείται! Έχω σταματήσει να σπαμάρω το νήμα κάθε φορά που πέφτει!!

Πάντως Άλεξ σου έβγαλε μπόλικο πράμα το traceroute!! Το πάλεψε!! Βάλε 200 χοπς να δούμε που θα φτάσει...

Ματαιότις, ματαιοτήτων..

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::  


Είναι εντελώς ανευθυνος ο τύπος...

Του έστησα τα πάντα, δεν έχει βάλει φράγκο κυριολεκτικά και το μόνο που του ζήτησα είναι να μένει up το ρημάδι το router στην ταράτσα και ούτε αυτό δεν είναι ικανός να κάνει  ::  

Και αυτό είναι το λιγότερο. Δεν τον βρίσκω με τίποτα όταν τον χρειάζομαι να πάω έστω εγώ από εκεί να δω τι γίνεται  ::  


Παιδιά σόρρυ που σας παιδεύω έτσι  ::

----------


## ice

Μηπως να βρουμε κανεναν αλλον?

----------


## Cha0s

> Μηπως να βρουμε κανεναν αλλον?


Δεν έχω πρόβλημα.

Αν και κάναμε αμάν και πως να βγάλουμε αυτές τις διαδρομές (μιας και το ενδιαφέρον εδώ κάτω είναι ελάχιστο και τυχαίο  :: )

Εννοείται πως αν βρεθεί άλλος είμαι μέσα για σπάσιμο, κόψιμο, νέο λινκ, ότι κάτσει  ::

----------


## tserts

Κατ' αρχάς Βαγγέλη εσύ δεν πρέπει να απολογείσαι σε καμία περίπτωση.

Έχεις κάνει τα πάντα σε όλα τα επίπεδα και προσφέρεις όχι μόνο σε μας, αλλά σε ολόκληρη την κοινότητα καθημερινά.

Στον Μεσκαλίτο κακία δεν μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε, απλά δεν τον ενδιαφέρει τόσο το θέμα, πιστεύω ότι δεν το παίρνει καν χαμπάρι όταν πέφτει αφού δεν το χρησιμοποιεί...

Το ότι ψάχνουμε και 2ο ΒΒ εγώ και ο Ηλίας είναι επίσης γνωστό και είναι ενεργό σχέδιο. Μπορεί να γίνει και τώρα αλλά ψάχνουμε μια πιο μακροπρόθεσμη και σταθερή λύση.

Μην χαλιόμαστε, όλα θα φτιάξουν..

----------


## ale3is

Μακαρι να βρεθουν διαθεσιμοι να κοπουν τα σουβλακια αλλα δεν το βλεπω...Δεν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον εδω κατω...Και οπου υπαρχει,μας τα χαλαει η τοπολογια...  ::

----------


## tserts

Καλά είμαστε.. 3 κόμβοι εντός Βούλας δεν είναι λίγο, όλοι μέσα στο 2007.

Βασικά Αλέξη, 1 καλή θέση να βρεθεί, εμείς θα τον βγάλουμε τον κύκλο.

Το ΒΒ μέσω Μεσκαλίτο, όπως και να έχει, μας βγάζει 24ΜΒιτ με nstream. Αρκετό εύρος και αν κεντράρει ο Μεσκαλιτο θα έχουμε 54 με nstream μέχρι τον Βαγγέλη και μετά 2πλά ΒΒ προς τα πάνω, σωστά;

Αυτό που κοιτάμε με τον Ηλία είναι να βρούμε άλλο ένα σχετικά κοντινό και κλειδωμένο στα 54 και βγήκαμε για τα καλά..

Κοιτάμε και τη Βάρκιζα που μπορεί να τη βλέπω και προχωράμε!

Καλώς ή κακώς από Μεσκαλίτο περνάμε τώρα 3 άτομα και πρέπει να το σταθεροποιήσουμε...

----------


## geeksada

Δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει το σημειο, αλλα οπως εχω ξαναπει μεσα στο καλοκαιρι θα παω για ΒΒ.

----------


## papashark

> Δεν ξερω αν βοηθαει το σημειο, αλλα οπως εχω ξαναπει μεσα στο καλοκαιρι θα παω για ΒΒ.


Tην Βούλα δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσεις να την βοηθήσεις, αλλά ο tserts θα είναι ευτηχής, καθότι είσαι 350 μέτρα από το μαγαζί του που θέλει να το συνδέσει στο δίκτυο  :: 

Ισως να μπορείς να αντικαταστήσεις τον mescalito

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ είμαι ανοιχτός σε κάθε πρόταση.

Αν χρειαστεί να υποβαθμίσω τον mescalito σε client και να βγάλω αλλού τα BB είμαι μέσα  ::

----------


## tserts

Παπασάρκ, ο Γκικ ξέρει που είμαι και τι θέλω...  ::  

Για να γίνει αυτό που λέει ο Βαγγέλης πρέπει ο Γκικ να πιάσει σε σάρωση το ΑΡ του ΚΑΙ του Ηλία για να αρχίσουμε δοκιμές.. Χλωμό το βλέπω μιας και μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει πιάσει ούτε ΣΣΙΔ, αν και η ταράτσα του είναι ελπιδοφόρα...

Η όλη κατάσταση αποδεικνύει ότι ο κομβούχος πρέπει να είναι σοβαρός, υπεύθυνος και ορεξάτος γιατί δεν αφορά μόνο αυτόν η "υγεία" του κόμβου...

Και πίσω σε αυτό που έγραψε ο Αλέξης, όντως δεν είναι εύκολη υπόθεση η επαναδιάταξη των ΒΒ, αν πέσει ο Μεσκαλίτο δεν ξέρω πότε θα ξαναδούμε ΑΜΔΑ εγώ, ο Ηλίας και ο Παντελής (ο πελάτης μου)..

Ματαιότις, ματαιοτήτων και πάλι.. Ας σηκώσουμε πάλι τον Μεσκαλ για την ώρα και βλέπουμε..

Υπάρχει ένα σουβλάκι που δοκιμάζει ο Ηλίας με το πιάτο μου 2 βδομάδες τωρα, και εγώ βλέπω μια καλή λύση ΒΒ από μένα σε Jollyroger. Αν και έχει πολύ κόσμο πάνω του, είναι ενεργός και θα βρεί τρόπο να εξασφαλίσει εύρος από το νότο. Επίσης είναι και από τα κοντινότερα σημεία που ΔΕΝ περνάνε από τον Βαγγέλη (αμάν ρε άνθρωπε ό,τι ΒΒ βάλω στο μάτι, σκάει πάνω σου μετά από 2 -3 χοπς..), οπότε θα έδινε πολύ σταθερή δικτύωση σε εμάς.. 

Βέβαια είναι αστείο να θέλουμε να αποφύγουμε τον Βαγγέλη απλά νομίζω ότι είναι καλή δικλείδα άμα ποτέ πέσει το Cha0s.. Αλήθεια πότε έπεσες τελευταία φορά πάνω 4 ώρες Βαγγέλη; Έτσι, για την ιστορία..

 ::

----------


## geeksada

Βασικα βλεπω το χαρτη και οι λυσεις που βλεπω για να βοηθηθει η κατασταση (αν εχω αντιληφθει σωστα το προβλημα) ειναι:
α) Να συνδεθω με τον Ηλια (ο Ηλιας αν εχω καταλαβει ειναι ο idnet, σωστα?)
β) Αν δεν βλεπω τον Ηλια να κανω ενα λινκ με το μαγαζι του Γιαννη (του π....η, αμα δε βλεπω ουτε αυτο τα παραταω  ::  ) και το μαγαζι του Γιαννη να συνδεθει με τον Ηλια. Παρεπιπτοντως εβγαλες ακρη με τον ιδιοκτητη??

Παρεπιπτοντως σε καποιες φασεις το AP του Chaos το εχω πιασει (με -93 βεβαια αλλα αυτο σημαινει πως ισως υπαρχει μια ελπιδα).

----------


## tserts

Το μαγαζί μου δεν είναι προτεραιότητα...

Ο Ηλίας (idnet, 7346) και ό,τι είναι κρεμασμένο πάνω του (εγώ και οι πελάτες μου) είναι.

Δες αν πιάνεις και τους 2 (#2331 και #7346) και με τι σήμα... Αν έχεις καθαρή οπτική το βάζουμε μπροστά!

Έλεος πάμε για 3η μέρα εκτός για ένα reboot!!!

Υλικό και υποστήριξη πλήρης από εμένα.

Ευτυχώς που έχει σηκώσει μπόλικο πράμα ο Ηλίας και έχω κάτι να παίζω...

----------


## geeksada

Οκ θα ανεβω για ενα σκαναρισμα αυριο αν προλαβω ή αλλιως το Σαββατο.

----------


## Cha0s

Λοιπόν κατάφερα να βρω χθες με τον mescalito.

Δεν βρίσκει το κλειδί της ταράτσας και έχει μείνει εκτός! 
Όλη την πολυκατοικία ρωτήσαμε αλλά δεν το βρήκαμε  ::  

Σκεφτόμαστε τρόπους να παραβιάσουμε την πόρτα για να βγούμε στην ταράτσα  ::  

Με απλό reset του router (βάλε/βγάλε ρεύμα) δεν έγινε κάτι  ::  

Οπότε προς το παρόν το πρόβλημα είναι να ανοίξουμε την πόρτα!





> Παρεπιπτοντως σε καποιες φασεις το AP του Chaos το εχω πιασει (με -93 βεβαια αλλα αυτο σημαινει πως ισως υπαρχει μια ελπιδα).


Το AP μου δεν παίζει και τέλεια βασικά. (θέλει αλλαγή το καλώδιο αλλά δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω την όμνι από τα 6 μέτρα).
Οπότε είναι ένα θετικό αυτό να υπάρχει δυνατότητα για μεταξύ μας λινκ μιας και το -93 δεν είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό της οπτικής μας  :: 




> Επίσης είναι και από τα κοντινότερα σημεία που ΔΕΝ περνάνε από τον Βαγγέλη (αμάν ρε άνθρωπε ό,τι ΒΒ βάλω στο μάτι, σκάει πάνω σου μετά από 2 -3 χοπς..), οπότε θα έδινε πολύ σταθερή δικτύωση σε εμάς..


Και ο Jollyroger έχει λινκ με μένα και έχουμε κάμποση κίνηση.
Νομίζω ότι τα περισσότερα routes από μένα τα παίρνει  ::   ::   ::  




> Βέβαια είναι αστείο να θέλουμε να αποφύγουμε τον Βαγγέλη απλά νομίζω ότι είναι καλή δικλείδα άμα ποτέ πέσει το Cha0s.. Αλήθεια πότε έπεσες τελευταία φορά πάνω 4 ώρες Βαγγέλη; Έτσι, για την ιστορία..


Εννοείται πως είναι καλό να υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές και δεν είναι θέμα αποφυγής κάποιου.
Όσο περισσότερους κύκλους κλείνουμε τόσο πιο ισχυρό γίνεται το τοπικό backbone και με λιγότερες πιθανότητες να μείνει κάποια ομάδα κόμβων εκτός (όπως τώρα  ::  ).

Τελευταία φορά που ήμουν αρκετές ώρες down νομίζω ήταν τον Οκτώβριο που είχα πρόβλημα με την γείωση και έκανε reset συνέχεια ο router μέχρι που χτύπησε το λειτουργικό και κάηκε η μνήμη.  :: 

Τώρα πάντως πχ στον ρούτερ με το λινκ με τον jollyroger έχω 54μέρες uptime  ::  


```
[[email protected]] > /system resource print 
                   uptime: 7w5d17h13m58s
```

----------


## JollyRoger

> Και ο Jollyroger έχει λινκ με μένα και έχουμε κάμποση κίνηση.
> Νομίζω ότι τα περισσότερα routes από μένα τα παίρνει


εεεεε το νου σου... ακούνε κι άλλοι... χχαχαχαχαχα  ::   :: ...





> Τώρα πάντως πχ στον ρούτερ με το λινκ με τον jollyroger έχω 54μέρες uptime  
> 
> 
> ```
> [[email protected]] > /system resource print 
>                    uptime: 7w5d17h13m58s
> ```


και μη μας μοστράρεις uptime "router" που δε "ρουτάρει" xaxaxaxa  ::   :: 

πάρε ένα uptime που ρουτάρει κιόλας!  :: 


```
~>uptime
 09:22:44 up 33 days, 18:39, load average: 0.24, 0.31, 0.33
~>
```

 (φτουφτουφτουφτου  ::   ::  )

----------


## Cha0s

Φτήστο γιατί έχει μάθει να κολάει συνέχεια εσένα!

Εμένα πέφτει μόνο άμα δεν έχει ρεύμα ή άμα το κλείσω εγώ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Να δω τι άλλο μπορεί να συμβεί...

Χάσαμε το κλειδί της πόρτας!! Κανένα tutorial για παραβίαση πόρτας δεν υπάρχει;  ::

----------


## tserts

Ωραία πράματα...

Jollyroger τι λές; Έχεις περιθώριο για ΒΒ προς Βούλα;

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ωραία πράματα...
> 
> Jollyroger τι λές; Έχεις περιθώριο για ΒΒ προς Βούλα;


έχω ήδη BB με τον althaia που είναι απο κάτω σου... στα 9χλμ και κάτι και ψάχνω να δώ πως θα γίνει να βρεθεί κανείς στη μέση να το σπάσουμε....

Εσύ είσαι στα 10  ::  ...

anyway... πιστεύω το σοφότερο θα ήταν ένα link απο σένα με althaia...  ::  ...

του το 'πα χθες, άλλα ήταν busy και δεν συνεννοηθήκαμε....

θα του το ξαναπώ...  ::  ...

----------


## tserts

Εννοείται ότι ξεκίνησα με Althaia αλλά έχω φάει χιόνι..

Δεν μου είπε ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται απλά με άφησε να περιμένω, εξ' ου και ψάχνομαι ακόμα..

Με τον αλθέα βγάζουμε ΒΒ για πλάκα εν τω μεταξύ αλλά δεν τον είδα να ενδιαφέρεται και πολύ...

----------


## tserts

..και έχει καλή διάταξη η σύνδεση μέσω αλθέα και κάνει ωραίο κύκλο με Ηλία, Βαγγέλη κλπ...

Με εκείνη την πόρτα τι γίνεται; Να κλείσουμε κανένα ελικόπτερο να ανεβούμε στα γρήγορα;

----------


## Cha0s

:: 

*Κάθε πρόταση διαρηξης δεκτή.*

Στην πολυκατοικία μένει όλο το σόι του mescalito οπότε δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα αν χρειαστεί να κάνουμε ζημιά  ::   ::

----------


## gvang

> Εννοείται ότι ξεκίνησα με Althaia αλλά έχω φάει χιόνι..
> 
> Δεν μου είπε ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται απλά με άφησε να περιμένω, εξ' ου και ψάχνομαι ακόμα..
> 
> Με τον αλθέα βγάζουμε ΒΒ για πλάκα εν τω μεταξύ αλλά δεν τον είδα να ενδιαφέρεται και πολύ...


....και έχεις δίκιο, γι'αυτό ζητώ και συγνώμη. Αυξημένες υποχρεώσεις με έχουν κάνει να έχω βάλει πάγο γενικότερα σε θέματα AWMN.
Το τηλέφωνο μου είναι 6942840084, αν θέλεις, πάρε με να το φτιάξουμε ακόμη και αυτό το ΣΚ.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος
Althaia

----------


## costas43gr

> *Κάθε πρόταση διαρηξης δεκτή.*
> 
> Στην πολυκατοικία μένει όλο το σόι του mescalito οπότε δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα αν χρειαστεί να κάνουμε ζημιά


Γινετε μια κατεδαφιση εδω απεναντι, να δανειστω ενα ωραιο κομπρεσερακι Diesel Atlas Copco με κοτσαδορο, και να πεταχτω μια στιγμη.....  ::  
Μια γκαζια ειναι και freeeeeeee again....  ::

----------


## tserts

Καλημέρα Γιώργο,

Χαίρομαι πολύ που το ακούω αυτό...

Δυστυχώς, όπως ίσως να διάβασες, το 2ο πιάτο μου είναι στον Ηλία (#7346), ο οποίος δοκιμάζει ένα ΒΒ με Πειραιά.

Αν έχεις χρόνο, γύρνα ένα πιάτο προς το μοβ σπίτι δεξιά (το δεύτερο στα δεξιά) από την πιρούνα της vodafone στο Πανόραμα, βάλτο ΑΡ και στείλε μου συχνότητα (στα 5Ghz) και την ημέρα που θα πάρω πίσω το πιάτο, θα έχουμε και το λίνκ!

Σου ανεβάζω τμήμα από την φωτό του Ηλία στο wind γιατί φαίνεται λίγο καλύτερα από τη δικιά σου...

Θα σου τηλεφωνήσω να τα πούμε και από κοντά..

----------


## tserts

Το awmn5000-9158 στα πόσα παίζει; Τι σήμα έχετε οι 2 σας;

Πληροφοριακά ρωτάω..

Κώστα δεν το φέρνεις εκείνο το κομπρεσέρ που έλεγες;

----------


## JollyRoger

μπορείς να δείς εδώ!

http://jollyroger.awmn:8080/1_BBSignalE ... ew.htm?id={08E16A77-BE94-4BAC-AE86-BFB0BA139F6F}


κι επειδή θα σε πρίξει το μυστήριο link με τις αγκύλες, μπες απο

http://jr.awmn και πήγαινε PRTG, και signal althaia  :: 

(ισχύς προφανώς οχι 0  :: , default rates, κλειδώνει και 54 όταν έχει traffic...  :: , και απο bandwidth καμμια 30αριά μεγαμπίτ [15/15] με nstream)

(τα priorities 3,4 δηλ. torrents/ftp κομμένα στα 13/13)

edit:
 ::  ... μόλις είχα αναλαμπή!

οπότε ας το κάνω και attach μπας και δεν έχεις κανέναν inet2awmn gateway  ::

----------


## tserts

Έχω gw μέσω νετ αλλά βοηθάει που το θυμήθηκες και το έβαλες..

Πολύ καλό λινκ για 10Χλμ...

Παράγγειλα ήδη άλλο ένα πάνελ, και θα κρατήσω το πιάτο για κανένα μακρινό ή τη Βάρκιζα που μαγειρεύουμε και για δανεισμό και μετρήσεις στη γειτονιά μέχρι να βγει..

Λοιπόν Γιώργο (αλθέα), είμαστε σύμφωνοι;

Πρέπει να υπογράψεις με αίμα παρθένου κόκορα πάνω στο πιάτο και να ποστάρεις φωτό όταν θα έχει πανσέληνο...  ::

----------


## tserts

Ρε Νεκτάριε τώρα μου ήρθε.. Έχεις πάρει τις cm6 για μένα και τον Ηλία;

----------


## JollyRoger

> Λοιπόν Γιώργο (αλθέα), είμαστε σύμφωνοι;


καλύτερα πάρτον κανα τηλεφωνάκι ρε συ... 

δεν τον βλέπω να το διαβάζει εδώ για να σου απαντήσει...  ::

----------


## tserts

Καλώς..

Το κάνω τώρα...

----------


## maznek

> Ρε Νεκτάριε τώρα μου ήρθε.. Έχεις πάρει τις cm6 για μένα και τον Ηλία;


για αυτο εχεις pm

----------


## Cha0s

Flashnews!

Βρέθηκε το κλειδί επιτέλους!  ::  


Πήγα χθες από τον Mescalito γιατί δεν έμπερνε μπροστά το routeri και τελικά ο δίσκος έχει καεί  ::  (και είχα και αγορασμένο Licence του mikrotik πάνω σε αυτόν τον δίσκο...)

Θα πάω σήμερα με νέο δισκάκι και φρέσκια εγκατάσταση και θα στήσω πάλι το κουτί του router ώστε να μην ξαναφάει κόλημα για ψύλου πήδημα  :: 


Μιας που θα πάω λέω να αλλάξω το πάνελ με τον Iliashome με πιατάκι και να βάλω και 3η καρτούλα πάνω αν τυχόν κάτσει κανένα νέο λινκ (πιστεύω πως αν φτιάξω σωστά τον router ώστε να μην κολάει δεν θα έχουμε τα προβλήματα που έχουμε τώρα, άρα ένα λινκ ακόμα να κλείσουμε κανένα κύκλο δεν είναι κακό...)

----------


## tserts

Βαγγέλη, αν θέλεις και έχεις μετατροπέα, έχω 2 CF με quagga έτοιμες..

Σου δίνω να μην βάζουμε ολόκληρο δίσκο άμα είναι..

----------


## tserts

...τώρα για το licence...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Thanks νάσαι καλά  ::  

Δεν έχω CF to IDE Adaptor βασικά  ::  

Έχω έτοιμο έναν σκλήρό με Mikrotik 2.9.27 + Quagga Ready για ώρα ανάγκης  :: 
Οπότε απλά πάω, στήνω το ταρατσόκουτο από την αρχή καλά ώστε να μην κολάει και βάζω και τον δίσκο και είναι κομπλέ  :: 


Για το Licence πρέπει να βγάλω νέο (επί πληρωμής  ::  ) αλλά επειδή είχαν αγοραστεί μαζικά αυτά τα licences μέσω του Συλλόγου δεν ξέρω που πρέπει να απευθυνθώ για να βγάλω νέο...

----------


## dti

> Για το Licence πρέπει να βγάλω νέο (επί πληρωμής  ) αλλά επειδή είχαν αγοραστεί μαζικά αυτά τα licences μέσω του Συλλόγου δεν ξέρω που πρέπει να απευθυνθώ για να βγάλω νέο...


Στο παρελθόν, σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις, κάποιες φορές μας έδωσαν νέα άδεια χωρίς να πληρώσουμε τίποτε και κάποιες άλλες πληρώσαμε $10 + ΦΠΑ. Στείλε ένα email στο support της mikrotik με subject "crashed hard disk". Πρέπει να έχεις κάνει πρώτα registration στο site τους, να τους στείλεις το username σου, αν θυμάσαι το software id που είχες και να τους πεις με δυο λόγια τί συνέβη.
Το software id πιθανότατα μπορώ να στο βρω κι εγώ (το βράδυ) καθώς υπάρχει σχετική καταγραφή όσων είχαν πάρει τότε άδειες μέσω της ομαδικής...

----------


## Cha0s

OK thanks  ::

----------


## tserts

Εχμμ,

Ακόμα κάτω... Τι γίνεται; Εδώ στο φόρουμ γίνεται πανηγύρι με τις επιτυχίες των άλλων και εμείς ξεραΐλα..

Βαγγέλη μήπως χάθηκε και το κλειδί της εξώπορτας;  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

με althaia κάνατε τίποτα?

----------


## tserts

Όλα κομπλε...

Κανονίσαμε και θα βγάλουμε ενα ΒΒ!!

----------


## Cha0s

> Εχμμ,
> 
> Ακόμα κάτω... Τι γίνεται; Εδώ στο φόρουμ γίνεται πανηγύρι με τις επιτυχίες των άλλων και εμείς ξεραΐλα..
> 
> Βαγγέλη μήπως χάθηκε και το κλειδί της εξώπορτας;


Χάθηκε ο mescalito αυτή την φορά  ::  

Όλη μέρα τον έπαιρνα χθες τηλ και δεν τον έβρισκα με τίποτα!!
Δεν παλεύεται ο τύπος...  ::  

Παιδιά κοιτάχτε για BBs γιατί δεν τον βλέπω να σοβαρεύεται ο άνθρωπος...
Αλλού έχουμε προβλήματα με κόμβους που δεν ασχολούνται και δεν ξέρουν και εδώ τον παρακαλάω να πάω να τα φτιάξω και είτε δεν τον βρίσκω είτε τελικά το φτιάχνει μόνος του παίζει για λίγες μέρες και ξανά τα ίδια μετά  :: 

Ελπίζω σήμερα να καταφέρω να πάω.
Έχω έτοιμο στημένο τον σκληρό με TL, quagga κλπ... στην ξεφτίλα απλά για να σηκωθεί ο κόμβος χρειάζεται απλά να συνδεθεί ο σκληρός στον router  :: 
Δλδ 5 λεπτά δουλειά...
Τόση φασαρία για 5 λεπτά...  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Up n running again!

Για να δω πόσο θα κρατήσει αυτή την φορά  ::  



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.tserts.awmn
traceroute to ns1.tserts.awmn (10.69.61.230), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.398 ms  0.360 ms  0.490 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.mescalito.awmn (10.26.35.186)  1.996 ms  1.953 ms  1.368 ms
 3  gw-mescalito.iliashome.awmn (10.24.48.254)  1.536 ms  1.660 ms  1.835 ms
 4  host-b065.tserts.awmn (10.69.61.65)  3.193 ms  2.910 ms  2.708 ms
 5  ns1.tserts.awmn (10.69.61.230)  3.711 ms  3.053 ms  2.823 ms
```

----------


## maznek

```
mazserver2:/# traceroute www.tserts.awmn 
traceroute to ns1.tserts.awmn (10.69.61.230), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-awmn.nekgoldenmaz.awmn (10.69.58.1)  0 ms  0 ms  0 ms
 2  gw-maznek.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.105)  1 ms  1 ms  2 ms
 3  gw-papashark.cha0s.awmn (10.80.195.114)  2 ms  2 ms  2 ms
 4  gw-cha0s.mescalito.awmn (10.26.35.186)  4 ms  4 ms  3 ms
 5  gw-mescalito.iliashome.awmn (10.24.48.254)  3 ms  14 ms  3 ms
 6  host-b065.tserts.awmn (10.69.61.65)  4 ms  3 ms  4 ms
 7  ns1.tserts.awmn (10.69.61.230)  5 ms  4 ms  4 ms
```

LOL

----------


## tserts

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms host-b232.tserts.awmn [10.69.61.232]
2 3 ms 2 ms 5 ms host-b066.tserts.awmn [10.69.61.66]
3 6 ms 5 ms 16 ms gw-iliashome.mescalito.awmn [10.24.48.253]
4 5 ms 5 ms 6 ms gw-mescalito.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.185]
5 8 ms 6 ms 7 ms gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.113]
6 9 ms 24 ms 4 ms 10.69.58.1
 ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ping-pong?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> ping-pong?


\

Σε γενικές γραμμές μια χαρά πήγε (το 24ms στο τελευταίο hop με χαλάει).

Μπορεί να απέχουν μεταξύ τους λίγες εκατοντάδες μέτρα, αλλά δεν έχουν οπτική επαφή, οπότε έρχονται μέσο Πειραιά...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> ping-pong?   
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Σε γενικές γραμμές μια χαρά πήγε (το 24ms στο τελευταίο hop με χαλάει).
> 
> Μπορεί να απέχουν μεταξύ τους λίγες εκατοντάδες μέτρα, αλλά δεν έχουν οπτική επαφή, οπότε έρχονται μέσο Πειραιά...


άντε να γίνει το αλθέα-τσέρτς να έρχονται μέσω φαλήρου!  ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Και μόλις βγάλαμε 7,5Mb/sec με τον Ηλία...

 ::   ::   ::  

...με τον πελάτη μου να τραβάει...

 ::   ::   ::  

I LOVE IT!!!

http://www.idnet.awmn/drupal47/node/39

... Και πριν το στείλω έπεσε ο Μεσκαλότο... Ποστάρω μέσω ίντερνετ τώρα...  ::

----------


## tserts

> Σε γενικές γραμμές μια χαρά πήγε (το 24ms στο τελευταίο hop με χαλάει).


Όταν έκανα αυτό το trace, το tx μου στο ΜΤ ήταν 68.2Μbps...

Καλά είναι στα 4ms για Νεκ...

----------


## JollyRoger

για 1 λινκ μιλας?!  ::

----------


## tserts

Ναι... awmn-7346-10120

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ναι... awmn-7346-10120


nstreme turbo?!

----------


## tserts

Yep!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Yep!


 ::   ::  ... τι να το κάνεις τόσο bandwidth?!  ::  ... 

απο που θα το πάρεις και που θα το δώσεις?!  ::   ::   ::  ...

τζάμπα βαράνε υπερωρίες τα μηχανάκια εννοώ!  ::   ::

----------


## tserts

> ... τι να το κάνεις τόσο bandwidth?!  ...


Αυτό το λέει ένας άνθρωπος με 9 IF???

ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ!!!

7,42MB/sec μέσο όρο σε 17 λεπτά...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::  ...

δεν είπα οτι είναι πολύ.. είπα οτι δεν υπάρχει λόγος επειδή δεν έχεις που να το δώσεις...  ::   ::  ....

ας πούμε αν συνέδεες την πειραιώτικη ρουφίχτρα με της καλλιθέας ή κάτι αντίστοιχο... κι εγώ μαζί σου!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## iliasganis

Ελπίζουμε σιγά σιγά να βγεί μεγάλο μέρος της Γλυφάδας από αυτό το link. 

Εγώ ετοιμάζω αν όλα πάνε καλά και link με τον Chaos για να ξεφύγουμε από το Mescalito, που περεπιπτόντως, παρά τις αξιοσέβαστες προσπάθειες του Βαγγέλη, ΠΑΛΙ έπεσε σε χρόνο ρεκόρ (5 ώρες και 30 λεπτά uptime αυτή τη φορά!!!). Αυριο θα ξέρουμε άν παίζει αυτή η πιθανότητα μετά τις δοκιμές...

----------


## tserts

Έννοια σου και ετοιμάζονται οι ρουφήχτρες του νότου!!!

Με τέτοια λινκ θα έρθει ο κόσμος!!!

 ::   ::  

Είναι τέλειο, 7,5ΜΒ/δευτ. και μετά... ο μεσκαλίτο.. 

Θα προτιμούσα: 7,5ΜΒ/δευτ. και μετά... (τ)ο Χάος..

Βγάλτε το 2331-7346 να γίνει κέντα!!

----------


## Cha0s

Πραγματικά με κυνηγάει τρελή γκαντεμια!

Χθες ήμουν στον μεσκαλίτο μέχρι τις 12:30 το βράδυ.
Όλα έπαιζαν άψογα!


Μέχρι να πάω σπίτι τον βλέπω down.

Με τα πολλά κάποιος ανέβηκε στην ταράτσα στη 1 έβγαλε το καλώδιο ρεύματος από το δόμα, το μάζεψε δίπλα στον router, κλείδωσε την πόρτα και πήρε το κλειδί  ::   ::   ::  

Ότι νάναι!
Μετά από 10 μήνες που είναι στημένος ο κόμβος πως τους έσκασε αυτό τώρα να βγάλουν τον router ούτε που ξέρω.

Μόλις γυρίσει από σχολή ο μεσκαλίτο θα μιλήσει με τους υπόλοιπους στην πολυκατοικία να δει τι έγινε.

Μόλις πάω και εγώ σπίτι μου θα ρίξω ένα scan μήπως κάτσει το λινκ με τον Ηλία ώστε να το κόψουμε από τον μεσκαλίτο  :: 


Παιδιά σόρρυ σας έχω σκίσει το ξέρω  ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Back online ο μεσκαλίτο (σήριαλ κατάντησε  ::  )


Ο θείος του πήγε και ξήλωσε το καλώδιο γιατί λέει έκανε παράσιτα στην TV  ::  

Τελικά κατέβασε το καλώδιο στο δωμάτιο του ο mescalito οπότε δεν έχει χαζοδικαιολογίες παράσιτων τώρα + ότι αν ξανακολήσει ο router μπορεί να γίνει άμεσα reset από το δωμάτιο  ::  


Για να δούμε τι uptime θα πιάσει σήμερα  ::   ::  (δεν είναι για γέλια το ξέρω...αλλά τι να κάνω  ::  )

----------


## costas43gr

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ο θείος του πήγε και ξήλωσε το καλώδιο γιατί λέει έκανε παράσιτα στην TV


φαντάζομαι τα παράσιτα αυτά προκύπτουν απο τις γνωστές ακτίνες ΓΤΠ..  ::  απο τις οποίες δεν θα γλυτώσει ο θείος, ανεξαρτήτως απο πού περνάει το καλώδιο!  ::   :: 

Αύριο θα σου γυρίσει κανα πιάτο μακρυά απο την κεραία της TV  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Βασικά τώρα που μου το εξήγησε καλύτερα, είπε πως όταν ήταν στο ρεύμα ο router κάπου κάτι δεν πάταγε καλά με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει σπινθίρες στην πρίζα και κατεπέκταση παράσιτα στην TV.

Άρα είχε δίκιο  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Βασικά τώρα που μου το εξήγησε καλύτερα, είπε πως όταν ήταν στο ρεύμα ο router κάπου κάτι δεν πάταγε καλά με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει σπινθίρες στην πρίζα και κατεπέκταση παράσιτα στην TV.
> 
> Άρα είχε δίκιο


δηλαδή ο καημένος ο router δουλεύει με ηλεκτροσόκ και απορείς γιατί πέφτει καθε 2 ώρες?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ε τώρα βγήκαν στην φόρα αυτά δεν τα ήξερα ούτε εγώ  ::

----------


## tserts

Παιδιά εμένα μου χάλασε το τηλεκοντρόλ της τηλεόρασης..

Λέτε να φταίει ο κόμβος;  ::  

Και τράκαρε η γυναίκα μου.. Για αυτό σίγουρα φταίει το ΑΜΔΑ!!

Και μια συμβουλή προς τον Μεσκαλίτο:

Αμα βάλεις κάτι στην πρίζα και αρχίσουν σπίθες, είναι γενικώς καλή πρακτική να το βγάζεις από την πρίζα.. 

ΕΛΕΟΣ!!  ::

----------


## maznek

```
  1     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.37.57.73
  2   317 ms   133 ms   507 ms  gw-ap.jabarlee.awmn [10.37.57.1]
  3   347 ms   238 ms   466 ms  gw-jabarlee.manoskol.awmn [10.2.93.42]
  4   240 ms   165 ms   298 ms  gw-manoskol.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.133]
  5   247 ms   227 ms    99 ms  gw-tholos.openhaimer.awmn [10.2.92.138]
  6    96 ms    66 ms   142 ms  gw-openhaimer.seaman.awmn [10.32.55.201]
  7   436 ms   533 ms    87 ms  gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
  8   195 ms    76 ms   131 ms  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.249]
  9   393 ms   408 ms   117 ms  gw-xrisoula.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.87.98]
 10    28 ms    21 ms    28 ms  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn [10.80.189.98]
 11    37 ms   135 ms    73 ms  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn [10.80.189.89]
 12    41 ms    28 ms    17 ms  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn [10.84.231.105]
 13    16 ms    29 ms    41 ms  10.80.190.121
 14   475 ms   427 ms   718 ms  gw-papashark.cha0s.awmn [10.80.195.114]
 15   670 ms     *      114 ms  gw-cha0s.mescalito.awmn [10.26.35.186]
 16    25 ms    64 ms    95 ms  gw-mescalito.iliashome.awmn [10.24.48.254]
 17    20 ms    40 ms    32 ms  host-b065.tserts.awmn [10.69.61.65]
 18   126 ms    61 ms   102 ms  ns1.tserts.awmn [10.69.61.230]
```



```
  ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1 10.80.195.105   3ms 1ms 1ms 
   2 10.80.195.114   2ms 2ms 1ms 
   3 10.26.35.186    4ms 2ms 3ms 
   4 10.24.48.254    7ms 2ms 2ms 
   5 10.69.61.65     5ms 4ms 4ms 
   6 10.69.61.230    34ms 21ms 4ms
```

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.37.57.73 
traceroute to 10.37.57.73 (10.37.57.73), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.436 ms  0.298 ms  0.568 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.113)  0.744 ms  0.871 ms  0.612 ms
 3  gw-papashark.viper7gr.awmn (10.80.195.122)  2.634 ms  1.187 ms  1.047 ms
 4  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.121)  1.495 ms  1.553 ms  1.525 ms
 5  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  2.547 ms  2.579 ms  2.276 ms
 6  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  4.057 ms  3.917 ms  3.568 ms
 7  gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110)  3.996 ms  6.024 ms  5.616 ms
 8  gw-tholos.manoskol.awmn (10.2.92.134)  22.538 ms  26.220 ms  9.266 ms
 9  gw-manoskol.jabarlee.awmn (10.2.93.41)  10.361 ms  8.722 ms  33.406 ms
10  10.37.57.73 (10.37.57.73)  365.545 ms  264.662 ms  194.947 ms

[[email protected] ~]# tracepath 10.37.57.73 
 1:  nadia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.69)                         0.445ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                        0.697ms 
 2:  gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.113)                1.522ms 
 3:  gw-papashark.viper7gr.awmn (10.80.195.122)             2.007ms 
 4:  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.121)                2.853ms 
 5:  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)                   4.406ms 
 6:  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)                 5.923ms 
 7:  gw-acinonyx.spooky.awmn (10.2.16.110)                  9.197ms 
 8:  gw-tholos.manoskol.awmn (10.2.92.134)                asymm 12  61.081ms 
 9:  gw-manoskol.jabarlee.awmn (10.2.93.41)               asymm 13  16.422ms 
10:  10.37.57.73 (10.37.57.73)                            asymm 14 321.832ms reached
```

----------


## tserts

Αντιγράφει ξανά κάτι mp3 ο διακομιστής και θα αργεί τραγικά να απαντήσει για αρκετές ώρες...

----------


## tserts

Πάνο μου έχεις κάτι να παίξω το ΣΚ;;;  ::  

Νεκ στο κινητό σου δε σε πετυχαίνω, αν έχεις χρόνο πάρε στο μαγαζί...

----------


## tserts

ΝΕΟ ΒΒ!

Το 5000-10120 βγήκε χτες αλλά είναι ασταθές..

Το θέμα είναι ότι πλέον περνάει όλη η κίνηση από εκεί ενώ είναι προς το παρόν χειρότερο λινκ..

Πώς μπορώ να πω στη quagga να δουλεύει μέσω του Ηλία μέχρι να στρώσει η σύνδεση με το Γιώργο;



```
Tracing route to 10.69.58.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  host-b232.tserts.awmn [10.69.61.232]
  2    38 ms    <1 ms    39 ms  10.24.51.213
  3    76 ms    39 ms    59 ms  10.24.51.218
  4    38 ms    81 ms    58 ms  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.53]
  5    56 ms    19 ms    60 ms  gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.113]
  6    38 ms    39 ms    79 ms  10.69.58.1
```



```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  host-b232.tserts.awmn [10.69.61.232]
  2    19 ms    20 ms    19 ms  10.24.51.213
  3    78 ms   179 ms    58 ms  10.24.51.218
  4    66 ms    20 ms    19 ms  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.53]
  5    96 ms    39 ms    39 ms  gw-cha0s.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.113]
  6    58 ms    80 ms    36 ms  gw-papashark.pireas.awmn [10.80.195.74]
  7    74 ms    79 ms    39 ms  10.69.60.254
```

Πρέπει να δούμε το θέμα του confederation γιατί δεν μου φαίνεται ότι λειτουργούμε σωστά.. 



```
Tracing route to nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  host-b232.tserts.awmn [10.69.61.232]
  2    19 ms    39 ms    20 ms  10.24.51.213
  3    38 ms    59 ms    39 ms  10.24.51.218
  4    38 ms    39 ms    39 ms  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.53]
  5    31 ms    39 ms    59 ms  nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]
```

----------


## tserts

Το ΒΒ 5000-10120 είναι τραγικό για την απόσταση, είδα στο wind ότι είναι 3 λινκς που περνάνε στην ίδια ευθεία (ΒΒ με george, BB με tserts, και ο πελάτης μου στα 2,4). Λέτε να φταίει αυτό;

Τώρα είναι κλειδωμένο στα 54 με nstream στα 13Dbm και παίζει -66 έως -68 και από τις 2 μεριές (100% CCQ).. 

Στο bandwidth test δίνει 41Μbps αλλά αργεί να τα πιάσει (~8 δευτερόλεπτα)..

Στο turbo χάνεται η μπάλα και δεν μένει πάνω..

Αν σηκώσουμε Dbm φτιάχνει το σήμα (-60 -61) αλλά πέφτει το CCQ...

Θα δοκιμάσω να γυρίσω και το πάνελ του Ηλία στο Γιώργο για να δούμε πως παίζει αλλά είναι τελευταίο βήμα που θέλω να κάνω γιατί είναι πολύ καλά κεντραρισμένο πάνω στον Ηλία και δεν θέλω να το χαλάσω...

Αν έχετε καμία ιδέα γιατί είναι τόσο τραγικό πείτε κάτι μπας και το στρώσουμε...

----------


## tserts

Το λινκ με 5000 είναι έτοιμο, nstream και turbo στα -63 με -65, και πιάνει 76Mbps....

...Και χάλασε το λινκ με 7346... Κάτι περίεργο γίνεται... Τώρα πιάνει μόνο 40 και κάτι Mbps... Κάτι παίζει με τα καλώδιά... Δοκίμασα αλλαγή βύσματος αλλά χειρότερα...

Χρειάζομαι ένα pig tail για να βάλουμε μπροστά το 80-10120.

Ο ΡΙΙΙ833 δίνει ρέστα, δεν έχει πάει πάνω από 50% με δοκιμές και όλα...

Άντε να έρθετε από 3ήμερο, έχει πέσει μουγκαμάρα εδώ μέσα!!!

----------


## papashark

Ξυλώστε τα turbo, το παρακάνατε  ::  

Κρατηστε μόνο τα nstreme, και κοιτάχτε να έχετε μεγάλη διαφορά στα κανάλια.

----------


## tserts

Δεν είναι σίγουρα ταύτιση πορείας δεσμών...

Θα το βρώ και θα ενημερώσω..

Εν τω μεταξύ:




```
Tracing route to 10.24.48.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  host-b232.tserts.awmn [10.69.61.232]
  2     1 ms     2 ms    <1 ms  10.24.51.213
  3     2 ms     1 ms     3 ms  10.24.51.218
  4     6 ms     1 ms     2 ms  10.26.35.53
  5    10 ms    13 ms     3 ms  10.24.48.1
```

Ο mescalito που είναι 1 hop μακρυά μου, με τα θαύματα του confederation έγινε 5 hops!

----------


## tserts

Έτοιμα και τα 2 ΒΒ!! Nsrteam turbo και βγάζουν 75-80Mbps..

Το βύσμα στο καλώδιο ήταν...

Τώρα ποιός είναι αυτός:

MAC: 00:11:6B:3C:30:3C
Host name: spitaki

Έχει κλειδώσει εδώ και 1 ώρα και έχει πάρει την 10.69.61.3

Για δηλώστε παρουσία να ξέρουμε το γίνεται...  ::

----------


## maznek

Μπράβο Γιάννη συνέχισε έτσι δυνατά  ::  καλορίζικο το νεο BB  ::  
να αναπτύξουμε λίγο την περιοχή

----------


## tserts

2 μέρες τώρα έχω χάσει ΑΜΔΑ:



```
C:\Documents and Settings\tserts.SEMPRON>tracert 10.26.35.69

Tracing route to 10.26.35.69 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw.tserts.awmn [10.69.61.232]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  host-b226.tserts.awmn [10.69.61.226]
  3  62.169.255.23  reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.
```



```
C:\Documents and Settings\tserts.SEMPRON>tracert 10.24.51.213

Tracing route to 10.24.51.213 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw.tserts.awmn [10.69.61.232]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  host-b226.tserts.awmn [10.69.61.226]
  3  62.169.255.23  reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.
```

Δεν έχω πειράξει τπτ αλλά ξέρω ότι αλλάξαν πολλά με το confed και το traffic shaping...

Είναι λίγο γελοίο αλλά με 2 ΒΒ δεν έχω ΑΜΔΑ!!  ::  

Πάνε όλα στην ΙΡ του inet...

Το ΜΤ βλέπει κανονικά ΑΝΔΑ..

Τι λέτε να φταίει;

----------


## JollyRoger

δε λειτουργεί το msn σου? online σε βλέπω...

----------


## tserts

Είχα μια εγγραφή στα routes για τις 10αρες και έχει σβηστεί...

Μάλλον αυτό είναι...

----------


## costas43gr

Για δες τωρα...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Είχα μια εγγραφή στα routes για τις 10αρες και έχει σβηστεί...
> 
> Μάλλον αυτό είναι...


ίσως να 'φταιγε το interface που είχατε δηλώσει στα rules για το 2πλο table για το default gateway...  ::  ...

----------


## tserts

Με τα 2 ΒΒ τώρα χρειάζομαι persistent route στo κάθε μηχάνημα.. 



```
route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.69.61.232 -p
```

Τώρα δουλεύει ΟΚ... Αλλά το έφτιαξα εγώ ή ο Κώστας??  :: 

Κώστα τι items αλλαξες;;

----------


## costas43gr

> Με τα 2 ΒΒ τώρα χρειάζομαι persistent route στo κάθε μηχάνημα.. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.69.61.232 -p
> ```
> 
> Τώρα δουλεύει ΟΚ... Αλλά το έφτιαξα εγώ ή ο Κώστας??


  ::   ::   ::  Σε προλαβα....  ::   :: 

Βγαλε οτι εχεις βαλει στατικο στα Pc σου.

----------


## costas43gr

Ελειπε αυτό.

----------


## tserts

> δε λειτουργεί το msn σου? online σε βλέπω...


Το έχω ξεχασει ανοιχτό στο γραφείο!!

Σας ευχαριστώ αμφότερους δια την άμεσο παρέμβαση!!

----------


## tserts

Χρειάζομαι λίγη βοήθεια...

Αλλάξαμε το τοπικό routing με τον Jolly για να μην μπερδεύει το OLSR και τη quagga, βάζοντας routing mark > internet OK στο subnet το τοπικό, και μετά με mangle rule στην καρτέλα και όλα παίζουν καλά προς τα έξω (inet και awmn)...

Το πρόβλημα είναι στα εισερχόμενα πακέτα που χρειάζομαι για τα remote admin sessions που κάνω από το γραφείο.

Με το προηγούμενο setup (που είχα default route την 226 <netgear router>) για inet είχα στο ρούτερ forwarded τις εξής πόρτες:

10.69.61.230 > ports: 21 - 22 - 80 - 5900
10.69.61.228 > ports: 3340 - 5901

..Και όλα πάιζαν οκ (ssh, vnc, rdc, http, ftp)

Τώρα που μασκάραμε το default route και βάλαμε routing mark, δεν περνάει τπτ.

Πως μπορώ να ξαναβγάλω αυτές τις 2 συσκευές στο inet;;

Όλοι εδώ μέσα έχετε λογαριασμό στο ΜΤ μου, μπείτε να δείτε γιατί μάλλον έτσι θα καταλάβετε καλύτερα την κατάσταση... Αν κάποιος δεν έχει λογαριασμό, μου το λέει να του βάλω.

Βάλτε ένα χεράκι γιατί έχω χάσει το κεφάλι μου με όλα αυτά τα settings... 

 ::

----------


## JollyRoger

λεπον στα 'χω γράψει και σε im άλλα αφού δεν δίνεις σημεία ζωής εκεί να στα ξαναγράψω κι εδώ!  :: 


Η λογική είναι fw απο το netgear στο MT και απο το MT στις συσκευες...

δεν αρκεί η πρόσβαση στο MT, χρειάζεται πρόσβαση και στο netgear, καθώς και ένας τρόπος διασταύρωσης οτι δούλεψε!!  :: 


Επίσης πολύ σημαντικό σε τέτοιες φάσεις είναι να είναι ΟΛΑ τα subnet-gateways του δικτύου ορθά ορισμένα... 

Αν δεν είναι δεν αποκλείονται ψιλοασυμμετρίες και πακέτα που να ψάχνουν το δρόμο και ίσως να 'χει σχέση με το οτι δεν δουλεύει....

Πάντως το netgear ως προς το lan πρέπει να έχει gateway το MT και εκεί να προοθούνται τα ports...

Αν προοθείς απευθείας στα pc.. τότε επιστρέφει απο το pc στο MT (αφού εκεί λέει το gateway του pc) και ίσως εκεί γίνεται η ζημιά...  :: 

τεσπα... ξαναλέω λεπον...

όταν είσαι εύκαιρος, και έχεις και πρόσβαση στο netgear καθώς και τρόπο να τσεκάρουμε τι κάναμε.... πες να το ψαξουμε λίγο  ::

----------


## tserts

Αυτήν την στιγμή έχω βάλει persistent route για τις 10αρες και default gw το netgear.. Όλα παίζουν οκ αλλά δεν μ' αρέσει που κάθε νέο μηχάνημα 8α χρειάζεται χειροκίνητο πέρασμα για τις 10αρες.. 

Μάλλον θα το γυρίσω όπως λες πιο πάνω Jolly...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αυτήν την στιγμή έχω βάλει persistent route για τις 10αρες και default gw το netgear.. Όλα παίζουν οκ αλλά δεν μ' αρέσει που κάθε νέο μηχάνημα 8α χρειάζεται χειροκίνητο πέρασμα για τις 10αρες.. 
> 
> Μάλλον θα το γυρίσω όπως λες πιο πάνω Jolly...


κι εγώ γιαυτό στο 'πα έτσι, καθώς κι επειδή δεν ήξερα αν το modem είναι στο ίδιο interface με το Lan σου... (οπότε θα γινόταν ΜΟΝΟ έτσι όπως σου 'πα)...

however... τα μηχανήματα που λες οτι θες να βλέπεις απο internet, δε χρειάζεαι να παίρνουν το default gateways τους απο το MT... 

δηλαδή μπορείς και να ρυθμίσεις οσα μηχανήματα θες να μπαίνεις απευθείας απο το internet, χωρίς να περνας απο το ΜΤ.... 
και να έχεις στημένο το MT... με internet κλπ για το lan σου... και να συνδέεις κάτι απευθείας και να παίζει....

Δεν σημαίνει οτι επειδή περνάς απο το MT προς internet με το μηχανάκι που μόλις σύνδεσες και πήρε dhcp απο το MT, είσαι υποχρεωμένος να χρησιμοποιήσεις το ίδιο δρομολόγιο για να φτάσεις απο το internet σε ένα άλλο μηχανάκι στο lan με port fw...

Το dhcp μπορεί να μοιράζει gateway το MT, και ως προς το lan σου, να δείχνει και το default gateway του MT προς το net... 
και ειδικά τα μηχανάκια που ΔΕΝ θες να περνας απο το MT για να φτάσεις, να τα κάνεις με gateway το modem και persistent route τα 10αρια προς το MT...  :: 

Τώρα αν δεν θες να περνάς απο το MT για καμία απο τις 2 περιπτώσεις, τότε ναι θες default gateway σε κάθε pc το modem, και ρουτ για τα 10αρια στο MT...  ::

----------


## maznek

::  Να ενημερώσω την παρέα ότι 
ανέβασα το πιάτο προς ale3is 
σε ap mode με ssid awmn-4289-ale3is
 ::   ::

----------


## tserts

...Και εγώ έστησα το πάνελ για Παπασάρκ αλλά μου λείπει ενα pigtail.. 

Νεκτάριε θα είσαι σπίτι σήμερα να περάσω να πάρω εκείνο το κοντό που μου έλεγες;

Πάνο μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις το στήσιμο από τη μεριά σου!!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ρε συ panel για papashark μην το τολματε καν θα κανετε θορυβο και στο εαυτο σας πιατο tserts μονο ειστε πολυ μακρια gia panel

----------


## tserts

Papashark Βούλα #80!!!

2,3χλμ είναι όχι για Πειραιά!!

Το συζητάμε καιρό τώρα αλλά δεν έχουμε γράψει στο φόρουμ... Καλά έκανες και μπερδεύτηκες, δικό μου το λάθος!!
 ::  

Πάντως να το ξέρω ότι δεν σου ξεφεύγει τίποτα Golden!!!

Εγώ σουβλάκι μόνο προς τα κάτω θα βγάλω αν χρειαστεί... Προς τα πάνω είμαι κομπλέ!!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ΧΑΧΑΑ οκ πάντως και απεναντι να θες να πας είναι καλύτερο το πιάτο αλλά καταλαβαίνω χωροταξικά ίσως να μην βγαίνει κλπ κλπ  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Ξέρω, ξέρω...

Αλλά έχω βρει την υγειά μου με τα πανελάκια...

Τέσσερα IFs πιάνουν όσο το 80άρι...

Για τα κοντινά μου μια χαρά είναι....  ::

----------


## ale3is

Για δωσε ενα λινκ με τα πανελακια που παιρνεις γιατι πρεπει να παρω και εγω ενα...Ελπιζω να βγει τιποτα με τον Νεκταριο...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Για δωσε ενα λινκ με τα πανελακια που παιρνεις γιατι πρεπει να παρω και εγω ενα...Ελπιζω να βγει τιποτα με τον Νεκταριο...


linkshop.gr έχει... άλλα ρε σεις είναι λύση αναγκης...

άμα βγάλετε ολη η περιοχή Links με panelάκια... θα παίζει πολλές φορες περισσότερος θόρυβος για όλους, μόλις φυτρώσουν μερικοί ακόμα...


Που πρακτικά σημαίνει οτι AN ήταν να πήξει το μέρος με 20 κόμβους, θα πήξει με 5-10...  ::  

και μετά όταν έχει πήξει το πράμα, τι θα κάνεις? Θα βάλεις πιάτα?  ::

----------


## ale3is

Κοιτα,το καταλαβαινω αυτο που λες αλλα ο χωρος στην ταρατσα ειναι πολυ περιορισμενος και ηδη η μια grid που εχω ειναι οριακα πανω απο ενα δορυφορικο πιατο...Οταν (και αμα γιατι στην Βουλα ειμαστε  ::  ) πηξουμε στα λινκ με τους θορυβους, θα δουμε πως αλλιως μπορουν να γινουν τα πραγματα...

----------


## tserts

Ας πήξει η Βούλα  ::  και εδώ είμαστε...

Μέχρι τότε εγώ επαναλαμβάνω: 4 ΙΦ στη θέση του ενός... Can't beat that...

----------


## tserts

Αλέξη αν πάρεις αυτά (€72) μιά συμβουλή:

Κράτα τις φούσκες της συσκευασίας για κάλυμμα.. Το μπράτσο το περνάς πάνω από το κάλυμμα, και μετά κόβεις μια μικρή τρύπα για το βύσμα.. Τέλειο!

Δες το κάτω αριστερά πόσο τακτοποιημένο φαίνεται.

----------


## JollyRoger

::  ωραίο σου φαίνεται μαζί με τη συσκευασία?!  ::   :: 

προσωπικά 2 πανελάκια που έχω τα 'χω πήξει καλά στη λαστιχοταινια στο βύσμα... και κομπλε....

τις σακούλες γιατί τις έχεις?!  :: 

ps. δε λέω... είναι κομψότατες.... σαν κι αυτές που βάζουν στα feeders  ::   ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

σακούλα δεν χρειάζεται believe me μόνο καλή μόνωση με λαστιχοταινια στο βύσμα φαντάζομαι ότι δεν έχεις κάνει λάθος και τα 2 τα έχεις σε οριζόντια πόλωση ε?

εχεις απίστευτη θέα φιλε

----------


## tserts

Έχω τεράστιο πρόβλημα με τη σκόνη... Μονίμως γίνονται τουλάχιστον 3 εκσκαφές σε ακτίνα 200 μέτρων... Πιστεύω ότι, όπως εγώ, ο Αλέξης θα έχει μεγαλώσει υπό τον απαλό ήχο των σφυριών εκσκαφής και θα ξέρει τι σκόνη μαζεύεται..

Ας τα φάει η σακούλα λοιπόν και όχι το πανελάκι!!!

Thanx για το σχόλιο Golden, η θέα είναι πραγματικά θεϊκή.. ..γι' αυτό και θέλω όσο γίνεται μικρότερο εξοπλισμό!!

Αλλάζουμε θέμα:

Πάνο έχω στήσει το πάνελ προς την πλατεία... Είναι ενεργό και περιμένει το ταίρι του από απέναντι!!

Βάλε μπροστά όποτε μπορείς, μπες από το VPN σου, στήσε κάνε ράνε, και πες μου πότε θα είμαι έτοιμος για κεντράρισμα!!

Άντε να γίνω και εγώ Αx!!  ::

----------


## tserts

> φαντάζομαι ότι δεν έχεις κάνει λάθος και τα 2 τα έχεις σε οριζόντια πόλωση ε?


  ::   ::   ::  

εεεε Ναι; Αφού παίζουν και δεν με έβρισε κανένας άλλος, πήγα όπως είχα μάθει... Να γυρίσω το ένα λες; Παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα ΠΟΛΥ καλά εδώ και κανένα μήνα...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από GOLDEN DRAGON
> 
> φαντάζομαι ότι δεν έχεις κάνει λάθος και τα 2 τα έχεις σε οριζόντια πόλωση ε?
> 
> 
>     
> 
> εεεε Ναι; Αφού παίζουν και δεν με έβρισε κανένας άλλος, πήγα όπως είχα μάθει... Να γυρίσω το ένα λες; Παίζουν απροβλημάτιστα ΠΟΛΥ καλά εδώ και κανένα μήνα...


αν είναι κι ο απέναντι στην ίδια πόλωση σωστά είσαι ρε συ...

(δεν ανοίγεις κανα jabber.thunder? κάτι είπες και τώρα που γυρισα δεν σε βρίσκω πουθενά!)  ::

----------


## maznek

απο τον dhcp μου περασε αυτη η mac 


```
00:11:6B:39:C2:6B user-home
```

παρακαλω ο κατοχος της να με ενημερωσει για να ενημερωσω το συστημα
 ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> απο τον dhcp μου περασε αυτη η mac 
> 
> 
> ```
> 00:11:6B:39:C2:6B user-home
> ```
> 
> παρακαλω ο κατοχος της να με ενημερωσει για να ενημερωσω το συστημα


 ::  καλά αμα πάρεις απάντηση πάνω σ'αυτό, παίξε κι ένα λόττο μετά!  ::   ::

----------


## maznek

απο τον dhcp μου περασε και αυτη η mac


```
00:13:02:15:F8:1F MY-SONY-VAIO
```

ο κατοχος της να με ενημερωσει

----------


## tserts

Παρακαλείστε όλοι όπως βάλετε μερικά αναψυκτικά και παγωτά κοντά στα μικρομπρίκια σας γιατί μου φαίνεται αύριο δεν 8α μείνει ούτε ένας σέρβερ πάνω!!

Σήμερα είχε πέσει και ο Αλθαία και ο Μεσκαλιτο για λίγο..

Πάλι εγώ και ο Ηλίας απομονωμένοι από ΑΜΔΑ... Πόσα ΒΒ να κάνω για να μην μένω εκτός;;;  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Φτανουν βρε, εδω οι δημοσιες υπηρ. δεν πανε καλα, τα λινκ μας θα μας πειραξουν αν πεσουν.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Αν περίμενα από το ρούτερ μου την ίδια αποδοτικότητα με μια δημόσια υπηρεσία, γ@&%$# τα!!!

 ::   ::

----------


## ale3is

```
          Cell 08 - Address: 00:0B:6B:4D:C5:0D
                    ESSID:"awmn-10120AP"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:2.447 GHz (Channel 8)
                    Quality=255/94  Signal level=-96 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
```

Απο την Ομνι μου  ::  
Λες να βγαινει ΒΒ?

----------


## ale3is

```
 Cell 03 - Address: 00:0B:6B:35:E2:3D
                    ESSID:"awmn-23-9900"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.2 GHz (Channel 40)
                    Quality=9/94  Signal level=-86 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100

Cell 04 - Address: 00:0B:85:03:A3:90
                    ESSID:"awmn-10826-9279"
                    Mode:Master
                    Frequency:5.2 GHz (Channel 40)
                    Quality=6/94  Signal level=-89 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
                    Encryption key:off
                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s
                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
```

Μολις τωρα απο την grid μου...

----------


## tserts

Γινόταν χαμός σήμερα στο γραφείο...

Το είδα και έμεινε το ποστ στη μέση γιατί έτρεχα..

Αλέξη μάλλον αντανάκλαση είναι αλλά σου έχω ανοίξει και το πάνελ που κοιτάει προς την πλατεία για τον Πάνο (αλήθεια Πάνο που είσαι; ) μήπως πιάσεις SSID... Σου στέλνω και ΡΜ λογαριασμό στο ΜΤ αμα είναι να το τσιτώσεις όταν θα με ψάχνεις.

Λες να γίνει κανένα τρελό;;  ::   ::  

Σε άλλα νέα: ΕΛΕΟΣ 2 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΣΚΑΛΙΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΘΑΙΑ!!!

ΦΕΡΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΟ ΑΜΔΑ ΜΟΥ!!!

----------


## Cha0s

Ο mescalito έχει πήξει στις διακοπές ρεύματος.

Χθες δεν είχαν ρεύμα για 13 ώρες!!!  ::  

Σήμερα δούλεψε για λίγο μετά άρχισε να πέφτει ο ρελές του σπιτιού συνέχεια και μάλλον οφείλωταν στον router και τον έβγαλε προσωρινά από την πρίζα (μέχρι που ξανάγινε ούτως ή άλλως πάλι διακοπή  ::  ).

Θα πάω από εκεί αύριο αν προλάβω να ρίξω μία ματιά (και να περάσω νέο καλώδιο ρεύματος αν έχει χαλάσει το παλιό και κάνει τα περίεργα με τον ρελέ)

Ο Althaia πως και κάτω τόσες μέρες;  ::  
Όταν είχα λινκ μαζί του ζήτημα να είχε πέσει 2-3 φορές και αυτό για λεπτά, το πολύ ώρα!  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

αυτός ο tserts φταίει για όλα...

όσο είχε λινκ μόνο απο mescalito μεριά, έπεφτε ο mescalito...

μόλις συνδέθηκε κι απο την άλλη...

πάει κι ο althaia!!


ουυυυυ μαύρη γάτα!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::   ::  


Ε μα τον ματιάσαμε και τον mescalito!
Τόσο καιρό δεν είχε πέσει και μόλις το είπαμε άρχισε να πέφτει μέρα παρά μέρα  ::

----------


## tserts

Jolly πρόσεχε τι λες γιατί θα συνδεθώ στο ΑΡ σου και μετά θα αρχίσεις να πέφτεις και εσύ σα τη Σοφοκλέους...

 ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::   :: 

πάω να κατεβάσω την omni... μπορεί να έχει mac-filter άλλα η μαύρη γάτα μάλλον θα περάσει!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

...όσο για τις διακοπές, τα λούστηκα καλά και στο μαγαζί... Μας έχει ταράξει από προχτές η ΔΕΗ...

Με συγχωρείτε η ΔΕΗ "ΑΕ"...

----------


## tserts

Μεγάλε κάνε ότι θες, όσο είναι κάτω ο Γιώργος έχεις ένα πιάτο που ξέρω συχνότητα, SSID και κοιτάει προς τα εδώ...

Βάλε MAC filter και στο πιάτο σου γιατί αν μείνω άλλη μια μέρα εκτός θα αρχίσω τις γυφτιές από τα στερητικά...

----------


## JollyRoger

!!! άνοιξε messenger ρε να κανονίσουμε να κάνουμε τπτ μεχρι να σηκωθεί ο άλλος!!  :: 

(mac-filter έχουν όλα τα πιάτα μου!  :: )

----------


## tserts

It's ok man! Είναι πολύ αργά για να ασχοληθώ με κάτι πιο ουσιαστικό από την προετοιμασία της μεταπήδησης μου στο κρεβάτι μου...

Αν και αύριο συνεχιστεί αυτό το φιάσκο, θα το δούμε.. Ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη! 

ΥΓ: MAC filter στα 5αρια τα πιάτα; Στο UDP έχεις βάλει καμία ποντικοπαγίδα μήπως πάει κανένας εγκάθετος να σου κλέψει ΑΜΔΑ;  ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Να σου ζησει ο γιοκας Νεκταριε και να παρει τις σωστες βασεις το παιδι ξερεις εσυ linuxaki κλπ 


να τον δειτε οπως θελετε και καλοριζικο το νεο μελος της κοινοτητας  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Εγώ έχω μία απορία:

Όταν γεννήθηκε είχε τίποτα καλώδια από τη μύτη ή τα αυτιά ή κανένα pigtail από πίσω;

Όχι τίποτα αλλά ανησυχώ και για το δικό μου όταν βάλω μπροστά μην υλοποιηθεί καμία από τις ψυχώσεις μου σωματικά στο γόνο μου..

 ::   ::  

Νεκτάριε σιδερένιος ο αρχιδ@ρ@ς και πάντα UP!!!  ::

----------


## maznek

Ευχαριστώ πέδες αν όλα πάνε καλά την Κυριακή θα των έχουμε σπίτι
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
@Μάνο άντε και με το γιο
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
@Γιάννη άντε και εσύ ένα παιδάκι τώρα 
 ::   ::   ::   ::  



> Όταν γεννήθηκε είχε τίποτα καλώδια από τη μύτη ή τα αυτιά ή κανένα pigtail από πίσω;


Όχι γεννήθηκε με A,B,G ενσωματωμένη σκανάρει τα πάντα
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Να σου ζήσει Νεκτάριε!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

ΟΛΗ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ MAZNEK JUNIOR!

Επειδή ο μπαμπάς πείραξε την αυθεντική φωτογραφία, σας παρουσιάζουμε την αρχική non-edited έκδοσή της..

----------


## maznek

> Να σου ζήσει Νεκτάριε!!!


Ευχαριστώ  ::   ::  


00:16:CF:A5:5C:2C ACER1  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

> ΟΛΗ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ MAZNEK JUNIOR!
> 
> Επειδή ο μπαμπάς πείραξε την αυθεντική φωτογραφία, σας παρουσιάζουμε την αρχική non-edited έκδοσή της..


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

::  ενα σκαναρισμα απο την ομνι


```
BSS Type  Channel      RSSI        BSSID        SECURITY   MODE       SSID
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    3   00:11:6b:61:8d:42     OFF    802.11g   SergoGiannis
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)   11   00:4f:61:00:1e:ae   WPA-PSK  802.11g   ovislink
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    6   00:15:56:b5:fe:b5     OFF    802.11g   OTE
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    2   00:14:bf:b4:28:5d     WEP    802.11g   linksys
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    7   00:16:b6:01:da:ea     OFF    802.11g   linksys
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    5   00:18:39:2f:36:30   WPA-PSK  802.11g   linksys
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    2   00:18:6e:04:39:0c    802.11g   3Com
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    1   00:18:6e:04:33:4a   WPA-PSK  802.11g   Voula
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    6   00:14:bf:dd:32:40     OFF    802.11g   linksys
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)   -1   00:18:39:2b:27:b2   WPA-PSK  802.11g   linksys
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    3   00:11:6b:30:89:c2     OFF    802.11g   default
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    4   00:18:39:4b:c9:21     OFF    802.11g   linksys
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    3   00:50:f1:12:12:10     OFF    802.11g   TI-AR7WRD
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    1   00:11:6b:b0:b5:14     OFF    802.11g   amx_konst
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    3   00:12:17:80:19:7d     OFF    802.11g   linksys
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    0   00:11:6b:60:b1:21     WEP    802.11g   AP60B121
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    2   00:18:39:5c:0f:7f     OFF    802.11g   HOME_SKOT
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)   -1   00:18:6e:08:2b:27    802.11g   Kwstas
```

  ::  χαμος απο G  ::   ::

----------


## maznek

http://www.nagios.awmn 

```
Whoops!

Error: Could not read host and service status information!
```

  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

```
BSS Type  Channel      RSSI        BSSID        SECURITY   MODE       SSID
 AP BSS   2.412 (  1)   11   00:14:7f:35:21:2b     OFF    802.11g   SpeedTouchB427D4
 AP BSS   2.427 (  4)   16   00:16:b6:3b:2e:17     OFF    802.11b   awmn4289-in-maz2
 AP BSS   2.432 (  5)   20   00:02:6f:09:a6:48     OFF    802.11b   awmn-6038
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    9   00:4f:61:00:1e:ae   WPA-PSK  802.11g   ovislink
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    9   00:11:6b:61:8d:42     OFF    802.11g   SergoGiannis
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    8   00:15:56:b5:fe:b5     OFF    802.11g   OTE
 AP BSS   2.442 (  7)    6   00:60:4c:e2:f8:02     WEP    802.11g   OTENET_5733
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    5   00:16:b6:01:da:ea     OFF    802.11g   linksys
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    6   00:14:bf:b4:28:5d     WEP    802.11g   linksys
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    3   00:18:6e:08:2b:27    802.11g   Kwstas
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    1   00:18:39:5c:0f:7f     OFF    802.11g   HOME_SKOT
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    2   00:14:bf:dd:32:40     OFF    802.11g   linksys
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)   -1   00:11:6b:30:89:c2     OFF    802.11g   default
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)   11   00:50:f1:12:12:10     OFF    802.11g   TI-AR7WRD
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)   -1   00:11:6b:60:b1:21     WEP    802.11g   AP60B121
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    2   00:11:6b:b0:b5:14     OFF    802.11g   amx_konst
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    1   00:18:39:4b:c9:21     OFF    802.11g   linksys
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    3   00:18:6e:04:39:0c    802.11g   3Com
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    0   00:14:bf:ef:97:6f     WEP    802.11g   linksys
```

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

άλλαξε καμιά πάνα ρε που θες και σκαν γρηγοραααααααααααα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

> άλλαξε καμιά πάνα ρε που θες και σκαν γρηγοραααααααααααα


  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Όλη μέρα αυτό κάνω & η Χριστίνα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

::  http://10.69.58.14/smokeping  ::

----------


## maznek

```
traceroute to 10.69.61.1 (10.69.61.1), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-awmn.nekgoldenmaz.awmn (10.69.58.1)  1 ms  0 ms  0 ms
 2  gw-maznek.papashark.awmn (10.80.195.105)  1 ms  1 ms  1 ms
 3  gw-papashark.foxer.awmn (10.80.195.210)  2 ms  2 ms  2 ms
 4  gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn (10.80.189.90)  4 ms  2 ms  2 ms
 5  gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn (10.84.231.106)  4 ms  4 ms  3 ms
 6  10.84.230.254 (10.84.230.254)  4 ms  4 ms  4 ms
 7  gw-speedy-sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.113)  6 ms  8 ms  8 ms
 8  gw-sw1klk.m0rphy.awmn (10.84.247.126)  12 ms  16 ms  7 ms
 9  gw-m0rphy.indian.awmn (10.24.56.246)  21 ms  34 ms  7 ms
10  10.24.53.253 (10.24.53.253)  10 ms  37 ms  34 ms
11  gw-george.althaia.awmn (10.24.51.221)  49 ms  45 ms  35 ms
12  ap.tserts.awmn (10.69.61.1)  23 ms  40 ms  23 ms
```

  ::  10 hops  ::

----------


## ale3is

Παιδια,μπαινω αυριο στρατο...Το ταρατσοπισι μαλλον θα μεινει ανοιχτο εκτος αν μου το κλεισει με το ετσι θελω ο πατερας μου...Ελπιζω να βρεθει ενδιαφερον οσο θα λειπω και να μπορεσω να βοηθησω στις αδειες...Γεια σας!

----------


## tserts

Καλός πολίτης Αλέξη, σύντομα θα τελειώσει πριν το καταλάβεις!!

Ειδικά τώρα που έχει εκπτώσεις στις θητείες!! (τι διάολο εγώ ο μαμάκας έκανα 23 μήνες;;;!)

Τέλος οι διακοπές, πίσω στα πιάτα τώρα.. (κλαψ, λυγμ..)

 ::   ::

----------


## maznek

```
NUM		USERID	CONNECT	BYTES	%BYTES	IN-CACHE-OUT	ELAPSED TIME	MILISEC	%TIME
1	[Graphic]   [date/time Report] 	10.2.8.60	843	3.37M	30.68%	8.85%	91.15%	00:13:29	809.86K	36.74%
2	[Graphic]   [date/time Report] 	10.37.57.78	146	6.26M	56.98%	14.45%	85.55%	00:05:29	329.22K	14.94%
3	[Graphic]   [date/time Report] 	10.69.58.4	129	1.33M	12.15%	0.09%	99.91%	00:17:45	1.06M	48.32%
4	[Graphic]   [date/time Report] 	10.2.173.72	14	19.71K	0.18%	100.00%	0.00%	00:00:00	125	0.01%
		TOTAL	1.13K	10.99M		11.14%	88.86%	00:36:44	2.20M
		AVERAGE	283	2.74M				00:09:11	551.07K


	Generated by sarg-2.2.2 Aug-29-2006 on Aug/30/2007 00:55
```

----------


## maznek

```
Could not insert new word matches

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1267 Illegal mix of collations (greek_bin,IMPLICIT) and (latin1_swedish_ci,COERCIBLE) for operation '='

INSERT INTO phpbb_search_wordmatch (post_id, word_id, title_match) SELECT 5, word_id, 0 FROM phpbb_search_wordlist WHERE word_text IN ('αααααααααααααααα')

Line : 251
File : functions_search.php
```

Πως μπορώ να διορθώσω αυτό  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Maximus

Μπήκε και ο ale3is strato καλός πολίτης alex .... ελπιζω να μην κλεισει το AP του.papashark δεν βλεπω, μαλλον σton tsert μπορει να πιασω. χμμμ για να δουμε  ::   ::   ::  ....εχω το router wrt54G παω για τα υπολοιπα θα τα αγορασω ετσι κι αλλιως και ασ μείνουν στην ντουλαπα καποια στιγμή θα συνδεθω....
i am back from the living dead !  ::   ::

----------


## maznek

```
ale3is
	
	
ping
	
	CRITICAL 	05-09-2007 22:45:59 	13d 22h 13m 32s 	1/5 	CRITICAL - Host Unreachable (10.80.183.78)
```

----------


## ale3is

Θα ενημερώσω τον πατέρα μου,λογικά θα έγινε καμμία διακοπή και δεν θα πήρε μπρος...

----------


## maznek

http://10.69.58.9/jinzora2/
 :: 

user: awmn
pass: awmn

----------


## maznek

```
NekgoldenMaz Squid User Access Reports
Period: 2007Sep09-2007Sep09
Sort: SITE, reverse
Topuser

	
Topsites
Sites & Users
Downloads
NUM		USERID	CONNECT	BYTES	%BYTES	IN-CACHE-OUT	ELAPSED TIME	MILISEC	%TIME
1	[Graphic]   [date/time Report] 	ksteve99.ngia.awmn	3.57K	30.50M	54.96%	7.42%	92.58%	00:39:00	2.34M	38.61%
2	[Graphic]   [date/time Report] 	10.27.242.3	1.38K	17.26M	31.10%	1.07%	98.93%	00:31:07	1.86M	30.81%
3	[Graphic]   [date/time Report] 	10.69.58.4	373	4.58M	8.26%	0.10%	99.90%	00:19:49	1.18M	19.62%
4	[Graphic]   [date/time Report] 	10.69.58.225	112	2.99M	5.40%	10.42%	89.58%	00:09:38	578.10K	9.54%
5	[Graphic]   [date/time Report] 	10.66.184.2	32	154.24K	0.28%	0.00%	100.00%	00:01:26	86.25K	1.42%
		TOTAL	5.47K	55.50M		4.98%	95.02%	01:41:01	6.06M
		AVERAGE	1.09K	11.10M				00:20:12	1.21M


	Generated by sarg-2.2.2 Aug-29-2006 on Sep/09/2007 17:59
```

----------


## maznek

```
NUM		USERID	CONNECT	BYTES	%BYTES	IN-CACHE-OUT	ELAPSED TIME	MILISEC	%TIME
1	 	10.230.0.60	2.69K	701.42M	95.63%	0.06%	99.94%	07:30:14	27.01M	78.63%
2	 	10.27.242.3	620	15.21M	2.07%	2.02%	97.98%	00:10:57	657.92K	1.91%
3	 	10.37.57.78	2.06K	14.28M	1.95%	5.06%	94.94%	01:41:07	6.06M	17.66%
4	 	10.2.8.60	191	1.24M	0.17%	0.18%	99.82%	00:01:43	103.89K	0.30%
5	 	10.69.58.4	96	1.01M	0.14%	0.06%	99.94%	00:05:31	331.39K	0.96%
6	 	10.66.184.2	102	263.70K	0.04%	0.33%	99.67%	00:03:00	180.45K	0.53%
7	 	10.26.37.21	3	1.12K	0.00%	0.00%	100.00%	00:00:01	1.82K	0.01%
		TOTAL	5.77K	733.46M		0.20%	99.80%	09:32:37	34.35M
		AVERAGE	825	104.78M				01:21:48	4.90M


	Generated by sarg-2.2.2 Aug-29-2006 on Sep/10/2007 22:19
```

----------


## maznek

```
NekgoldenMaz Squid User Access Reports
Period: 2007Sep12-2007Sep13
DENIED
USERID	IP/NAME	DATE/TIME	ACCESSED SITE
10.230.0.60	10.230.0.60	09/13/2007-01:19:00	12.206.208.189:43535
		09/13/2007-01:19:37	12.206.208.189:43535
		09/13/2007-01:18:58	12.215.95.81:34510
		09/13/2007-01:19:42	12.215.95.81:34510
		09/13/2007-01:18:59	12.218.186.114:42856
		09/13/2007-01:19:31	12.218.186.114:42856
		09/13/2007-01:19:08	12.218.216.96:6346
		09/13/2007-01:19:39	12.218.216.96:6346
		09/13/2007-01:19:08	12.44.67.116:11351
		09/13/2007-01:19:46	12.44.67.116:11351


	Generated by sarg-2.2.2 Aug-29-2006 on Sep/13/2007 23:01
```

----------


## maznek

http://10.69.58.12/squid-reports/2007Se ... index.html  ::

----------


## maznek

```
ksteve99.ngia.awmn	19.73K	293.25M	95.64%	11.50%	88.50%	76:17:02	274.62M	99.41%
```

  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

κοπηκε γιαυτο


```
ksteve99.ngia.awmn	1.05K	71.45M	93.05%	0.82%	99.18%	19:06:05	68.76M	97.14%
```

κοπηκε γιαυτο

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## maznek

> Φέτος κάτι θα στήσουμε στον samoapark, 3-4 ifs τουλάχιστον.

----------


## maznek

::  http://10.69.58.9/forum/index.php
για να βλεπω ενγραφες

----------


## maznek

http://wiki.proxy.awmn/doku.php?id=start  ::

----------


## tserts

Ρε γμτ από το σέρβερ στο άλλο pc πιάνω 4,3ΜΒ/sec..

Όταν κατεβάζω τορρεντ από ΑΜΔΑ πιάνω και 7,5ΜΒ/sec.. Τι διάολο καθυστερεί τόσο το εσωτερικό ρούτινγκ;

----------


## tserts

Νέο ΒΒ με gavraki (#13504)

Καλά πάμε!!

Θέλει κεντράρισμα αλλά μάλλον αύριο θα είναι ΟΚ

Παίζει ήδη εννοείται απλά χαμηλά..

----------


## tserts

Καλή φάση...

Μετά από περίπου 7 μήνες, τα έπαιξε η CF... Έκανε ο Ηλίας reboot και δεν ξανασηκώθηκε.. Disk error..

Η πλάκα είναι ότι πριν κάτι μέρες είχα δώσει τις ΔΥΟ έχτρα CF μου στον Ηλία γιατί είχε και αυτός πρόβλημα..

Από αύριο απόγευμα πάλι πάνω αν έχει να μου δώσει ο Ηλίας cf...

Tserts DOWN!

----------


## tserts

Νεκτάριε τσέκαρα στο wind και σε βγάζει πράσινο με τον 13504.. Είναι κοντά στο Ασκληπιείο.. 

Βλέπεις προς τα εκεί; Μάλλον όχι αλλά αν ναι, τότε ήρθε η ώρα να βγάλεις και το κοντινό σου, και θα είμαστε 1 Hop μακρυά!

----------


## tserts

Τα λινκς είναι πάνω αλλά έχει φρικάρει το routing χωρίς quagga & OLSR...

Ποιός μπορεί να βοηθήσει λίγο να μαζέψω τα αρχεία;

----------


## costas43gr

Πες μου τι θελεις και το φτιαχνουμε απο την αρχη....quagga και τα λοιπα....

----------


## tserts

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα,

Τελικά τα έφτιαξε ο Ηλίας αν και ήθελα να κάνω εγώ για να δω πώς και τι..

Είχα διαβάσει 2 οδηγούς που βρήκα αλλά δεν πρόλαβα... Δεν πειράζει, στο επόμενο crash!!!  ::  

Νεκτάριε κοίταξες το Gavraki (13504);

----------


## maznek

ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved

While trying to retrieve the URL: http://tsertshome.dyndns.org/

The following error was encountered:

* Zero Sized Reply

----------


## tserts

Ναι Νεκτάριε το ξέρω..

Βρίσκομαι σε μεταβατικό στάδιο, έχω κόψει τη γραμμή του σπιτιού και μοιράζομαι ινετ από τον Ηλία. Απλά δεν έχουμε ακόμα στήσει εισερχόμενο τούνελ να βγαίνει ο σέρβερ μου προς το ινετ..

Κάποια μέρα από αυτές θα γίνει και αυτό και θα ενημερώσω και τα λινκς να μην παιδεύω τον κόσμο..

----------


## maznek

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&subpag ... height=250
http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&subpage=pl ... height=250
http://wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-152.jpg
http://wind.awmn/files/photos/photo-152.jpg

----------


## iliasganis

Καλημέρα!!!! Έκανες κανένα check με το μάτι Νεκτάριε να δείς αν ωλέπεις τπ Νοσοκομείο?

----------


## tserts

Ηλία εσύ όταν γράφεις, δεν *ωλέπεις* ούτε το πληκτρολόγιο ούτε την οθόνη;  ::

----------


## maznek

σας εκανα asterisk λογαριασμους και στους 2 σας εχετε pm

sip cli το sjphone 1.65 πρεπει να το εχω στο dc μου

----------


## maznek

> Καλημέρα!!!! Έκανες κανένα check με το μάτι Νεκτάριε να δείς αν ωλέπεις τπ Νοσοκομείο?


δεν κανένα check

----------


## maznek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από iliasganis
> 
> Καλημέρα!!!! Έκανες κανένα check με το μάτι Νεκτάριε να δείς αν ωλέπεις τπ Νοσοκομείο?
> 
> 
> δεν κανένα check


για αυριο λεω  ::

----------


## iliasganis

poli oraia. an vlepeis tin pano aristeri akri tou asklipeiou etsi opos koitas tha deis pithanotata ton komvo tou gavraki.

----------


## maznek

viewtopic.php?t=25863&highlight=sjphone#p337879
viewtopic.php?t=25863&highlight=sjphone
Sjphone - Quick setup  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Proxy & User Domain βαζουμε : αυτον που εχω γραψει στο pm  ::   ::

----------


## maznek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maznek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από iliasganis
> 
> ...

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## iliasganis

filaraki eida toses foto kai pragmatika den boro na katalavo ti paizei... pera apo tis fotografies tou aerodromiou pou eimai sigouros oti den vlepeis gavraki den boro na katalavo tis teleftaies oute pou koitane... ego prepei na koitakso poli ora me kialia sinithos gia na katalavo ti paizei... nomizeis oti ton vlepeis esi? i mavri taratsa me to aspro domatiaki kai ta keramidia stin proti foto einai to spiti tou (mono aftin katalava poli kala!)



*fon_hussan (19:11,23/10/2007):
Διόρθωσε τα greeklish !!!!
Ευχαριστώ.*

----------


## tserts

Νεκτάριε πρέπει να είναι πιό ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ από τις τελευταίες φωτό...

Ο κόλπος ο πράσινος είναι το παλιό αμφιθέατρο μετά τα αστέρια και είναι Γλυφάδα..

Νομίζω πώς έγινε η δουλειά!!

Κοίτα προς την πλατεία Βούλας και δες το φανάρι του Νοσοκομείου... 

Κάτσε να σου δείξω σε μια από τις δικές μου..

----------


## tserts

Sorry για τα γράμματα αλλά είναι πρόχειρη δουλειά στο πόδι.

Νεκ, ψάξε για το χαρακτηριστικό πράσινο τρίγωνο της πλατείας με τον Αι Γιάννη να εξέχει, μετά κινήσου δεξιά μέχρι το άλλο μεγάλο συγκρότημα που βλέπεις, αυτό είναι το νοσοκομείο!..

Άμα θες να σιγουρευτούμε τράβα μία πιό ευρεία από το αριστερό σημείο της ταράτσας που να φαίνεται και πιο νότια για να σου πω σίγουρα..

----------


## tserts

Α, δες και για το μικρό νησάκι που είναι εκεί για βοήθεια..

----------


## iliasganis

dld gianni esi les oti o gavrakis einai pio aristera apo afto pou vlepoume stis pics? me ti foto pou esteiles paizei na exeis dikio fle! etoimazo to panel!!!!!!!!



*fon_hussan (19:03,23/10/2007):
Διόρθωσε τα greeklish !!!!
Ευχαριστώ.*

----------


## tserts

Έτσι νομίζω...

Θα περάσω άμα είναι το απόγευμα από Νεκ και θα το βεβαιώσω..

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## maznek

::  Ποιο καλώ παιδάκι θα πάει στου gavraki το σπίτι να βγάλει μια 
Καλή photo να βλέπει πανόραμα μπας και δούμε
 ::

----------


## iliasganis

θα το ρυθμίσω ελπίζω αύριο ή μεθαύριο...

----------


## tserts

Ρε Νεκτάριε από την αριστερή μεριά αυτού του σπιτιού..

Απο την άλλη άκρη της ταράτσας, όχι από εκεί που είναι το πιάτο προς Πειραιά!!

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## tserts

ΠΙΟ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ!!!

Μάλλον μέσα είσαι όμως!!

Αυτή η χερσονησος στο βάθος είναι Γλυφάδα!

Ηλία μάλλον πρέπει να αρχίσουν οι ετοιμασίες..

Νεκτάριε μπορείς να στήσεις το routerboard με την omni για φάρο εκεί στη γωνία;

----------


## tserts

Δες εδώ και αν δεν το βρίσκεις ερχομαι ΤΩΡΑ σπίτι σου να στο δείξω!!

----------


## iliasganis

Γιάννη είσαι θεός! Μόλις είδα τη φωτογραφία με πιάσανε τα γέλια!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ... χαχα, πολύ καλό!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geeksada

> Δες εδώ και αν δεν το βρίσκεις ερχομαι ΤΩΡΑ σπίτι σου να στο δείξω!!


Χαχαχαχα!! Θεος!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

1) η ονμι δεν κατεβενει απο τον ιστο(δησκολα πραγματα)  ::  
2) σε ποια απο της δηκες μου photo το εντοπιζεις  ::

----------


## maznek

::  http://www.google.com/gmm/index.html  ::

----------


## maznek

http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=35#35

----------


## maznek

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13880  ::

----------


## tserts

Έχουμε γεμίσει φόρουμ τώρα τελευταία...

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Έχουμε νέο αίμα στη γειτονιά!

13880 demopaido http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=13880, λέγεται Γιώργος και ξεκινάει δυναμικά!

Τώρα από θέση θα μπορούσε να ήταν και καλύτερα αλλά αυτά έχουμε με αυτά θα παίξουμε..

Νεκτάριε μαθαίνω πας στις εκθέσεις και προσελκύεις νεαρά παιδιά;; 

Ουστ δε ντρέπεσαι!

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::   :: 
το voip δεν το ακους
 ::   ::  
teamspeak ουτε
 ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Αυτά είναι πολύ προχωρημένα πράγματα..

Στείλε κανένα περιστέρι!!

----------


## demopaido

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΩΣΟΡΙΣΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΗ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ  ::  ΚΑΝΩ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ  ::  ...ΚΑΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ .....  ::

----------


## tserts

Γιώργο κατέβασε netstumbler και βάλτο στο φορητό.

Kάνε ένα πρόχειρο scan και τράβα φωτογραφίες για το wind..

Σιγά σιγά να οργανώνεσαι...

Παίζει να περάσω και εγώ από εκεί...

----------


## ale3is

παιδια χιλια συγνωμη αλλα παιζει μεγαλη εμπλοκη για αδειες εκει που ειμαι...μολις καταφερω να ερθω θα ενημερωσω...  ::

----------


## tserts

Ρε παλιοποντικαρά ποιός σου είπε ότι επιτρέπεται να ποστάρουν τα ψάρια εδώ μέσα;  ::   ::  

Έννοια σου Άλεξ και μέχρι να απολυθείς θα έχουμε βγάλει άλλους 10 κόμβους στη Βούλα!!

Πες κανένα νέο από μέσα.. σε τρέχουν τα λεούρια;

----------


## maznek

::   ::  επ ο Άλεξ  ::   ::  μην ζητάς συγγνώμη κάνε το στρατιωτικό σου και όπως λέει και ο Γιάννης
καμιά 10ρια λινκ ελπίζω να βγουν 

 ::   ::  
http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29

----------


## tserts

lol! BAN BAN!!

Κάτι τέτοιοι θέλουν παραδειγματική αφαίρεση των feeder για να βάλουν μυαλό..

----------


## maznek

lol lol  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Πάντως μερικοί δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα, πάς εσύ κύριος και του λές:

"Δεν σε έχω ξαναδεί στη ζωή μου αλλά πάρε τζάμπα ίντερνετ που γουστάρω να σου δώσω αλλά μην το σκίσεις.. Δεν θέλω ευχαριστώ, παρέα είμαστε και όλοι μαζί κλπ αλλά μόνο μην το σκίσεις, ΟΚ;"

Και αυτός σου λέει:

"Σε γράφω στα π@π@ρια μου φιλαράκο, αν δεν βάλεις μετρητές θα σε σκίσω πριν πεις κιχ..."

Και είναι και γνωστές οι IP στο ΑΜΔΑ δηλαδή σε γράφω, και στο λέω και κατάμουτρα ότι σε γράφω που με εξυπηρετείς...

Νεκτάριε δεν αξίζει, μόνο σε γνωστούς. Δεν θα κάθεσαι στο squid να χάνεις την ημέρα σου να δεις ποιός σε έγραψε στα R Χ : του σήμερα...

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## tserts

Ναι το θέμα είναι ότι ο Αντρέας (gavraki) δεν θέλει να βγάλει 3 ΒΒ...

Έχω μιλήσει με τον Ηλία και θα μας πει νεότερα σύντομα...

----------


## maznek

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο 3 ΒΒ .
2ΒΒ και 1 πελάτη
 ::

----------


## tserts

Σωστό και αυτό...

----------


## tserts

Ναι αλλά τα ίδια λευτά είναι πάνω κάτω από εξοπλισμό..

Θέλει άλλο ένα τροφοδότη στα 5 και ένα στα 2,4 (πάνελ ή όμνι) συν τις κάρτες, καλώδια, βύσματα κλπ..

Δεν το βλέπω...

----------


## iliasganis

Παιδιά, στο gavraki άλλο ένα link παίζει να βγεί. Sorry, αλλά το κόστος το επωμίζομαι εγώ και δεν μπορώ να δώσω περισσότερα χρήματα και για τρίτο σέτ κεραίες, κάρτες κλπ και δεν ξέρω επίσης άν μπορεί το παιδί να ανεβάσει και άλλες κεραίες στην ταράτσα του... το μόνο που περιμένω εγώ για το θέμα gavraki είναι το που θα στοχεύσει η δεύτερη κεραία. Μίλησα με το demopaodo και περιμένω να μου πεί αν πιάνει το panel στα 5 που κοιτάει τον tserts, το οποίο αν τον βλέπει θα το πιάνει σίγουρα... Αν δεν βγεί αυτό, θα πάω από εκεί το συντομότερο με το laptop μου να σκανάρω για το AP του νεκτάριου...

----------


## maznek

> Παιδιά, στο gavraki άλλο ένα link παίζει να βγεί. Sorry, αλλά το κόστος το επωμίζομαι εγώ και δεν μπορώ να δώσω περισσότερα χρήματα και για τρίτο σέτ κεραίες, κάρτες κλπ και δεν ξέρω επίσης άν μπορεί το παιδί να ανεβάσει και άλλες κεραίες στην ταράτσα του... το μόνο που περιμένω εγώ για το θέμα gavraki είναι το που θα στοχεύσει η δεύτερη κεραία. Μίλησα με το demopaodo και περιμένω να μου πεί αν πιάνει το panel στα 5 που κοιτάει τον tserts, το οποίο αν τον βλέπει θα το πιάνει σίγουρα... Αν δεν βγεί αυτό, θα πάω από εκεί το συντομότερο με το laptop μου να σκανάρω για το AP του νεκτάριου...


έχω γυρίσει πιάτο προς gavraki σε ap bridge με ssid awmn-4289-gavraki στα 5560MHz

----------


## gcaridakis

Είχαμε προσπαθήσει και παλιότερα με τον vigor αλλά από ότι βλέπω (είχα καιρό να μπώ  ::  ) πρέπει να είμαι αρκετά κοντά στον tserts (#10120). Όποιος έχει διάθεση χρόνο για scan...

Παλιότερα (αρκετά..) post 
viewtopic.php?f=70&t=14576
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=12330&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## Vigor

> Μίλησα με το demopaodo και περιμένω να μου πεί αν πιάνει το panel στα 5 που κοιτάει τον tserts, το οποίο αν τον βλέπει θα το πιάνει σίγουρα... Αν δεν βγεί αυτό, θα πάω από εκεί το συντομότερο με το laptop μου να σκανάρω για το AP του νεκτάριου...


Εύχομαι να κάτσει το link με τον tserts (με φοβίζει λίγο το γεγονός πως o tserts φαίνεται να είναι
λίγο πιο πίσω απ'την ράχη του λόφου)

γιατί ειδάλλως το link με demopaido θα πρέπει να θεωρείται ως σίγουρο.

Παρεμπιπτόντως η οπτική του demopaido προς παραλία πώς είναι?
Ανεβαίνει το Πανόραμα!  ::

----------


## iliasganis

Για link nekgoldenmaz-demopaido δεν παιζει από ότι βλέπω. Αν καταφέρουμε να βγάλουμε το demopaido μέσα από το gavraki τότε θα βγεί και link με gcaridakis άν βέβαια βλέπονται τα παιδιά. Νεκτάριε sorry πεύτεις σε δεύτερη μοίρα πρός το παρόν γιατί το demopaido από ότι λέει (και πρέπει να έχει και δίκιο) δεν βλέπει τίποτα άλλο πέραν της Αίγινας. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα σκανάρω για την κεραία σου γιατί ένα μέλος που προσφέρει όσο εσύ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να το βάλουμε στο δίκτυο των νοτίων προαστείων και όχι να παιδεύεται με links προς Πειραιά! Σε θέλουμε κοντά μας και νομίζω οτι μιλάω εκ μέρους όλων!!! Περιμένω νεότερα από το demopaido να μου πεί τί γίνεται με το panel που είναι στημένο πρός τη μεριά του από το gavraki για να προχωρήσουμε...

----------


## Vigor

To link demopaido-gavraki παίζει και να βγεί.

Όλα εξαρτώνται από το πόσο καθαρή οπτική έχει ο κόμβος demopaido προς παραλία.

Είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο το σημείο που βρίσκονται τα παιδιά demopaido, gcaridakis μιας
και είναι στην ουσία στην εσοχή που σχηματίζεται από δυο λόφους και η οπτική τους είναι
πολύ περιορισμένη.

----------


## iliasganis

Αν δεν υπάρχει κτίριο από τη μεριά του demopaido το link θα βγεί κανονικά. Ο κόμβος gavraki έχει link με tserts και βλέπει προς το demopaido μια χαρά από ότι θυμάμαι. Στο wind και εγώ που το κοίταξα μου φάνηκε μια χαρά, αλλά από τις φωτογραφίες που έχει ανεβάσει το demopaido δεν καταλαβαίνω πολλά... Ελπίζω να γίνει η δουλειά το συντομότερο και να ανέβει και το 2ο interface!

----------


## gcaridakis

Κατ'αρχήν ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Με το demopaido βλεπόμαστε σίγουρα αφού μεταξύ Πριάμου και Έκτορος (βλέπε http://image.ece.ntua.gr/~gcari/pub/home.kmz ) μεσολαβεί μόνο το ρέμα. Τώρα για τον tserts, αν μπορέσω θα περάσω από Παρνασσού να κρίνω ιδίοις όμασι  ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Καλησπέρα σας.... 

Συνεννώθηκαν τα παρακάτω θέματα:

_Board index » Θεματολογία δικτύου » Περιοχές » Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας
Βουλας wifi κομβος 4289 & 10120 & 1916
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... &start=585
viewtopic.php?f=70&t=21412&start=585

Board index » Θεματολογία δικτύου » Περιοχές » Τι στήνεται τώρα
κομβος στο πανοραμα βουλας
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=12330
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=12330
_

Και κρατήθηκε ο τίτλος του 1ου από αυτά (βάσει λεγομένων του maznek). Η καθυστέρηση είναι ++ αλλά πραγματοποήθηκε το αίτημα του maznek έστω και μετά απο 1.5 χρόνο...

----------


## maznek

> Για link nekgoldenmaz-demopaido δεν παιζει από ότι βλέπω. Αν καταφέρουμε να βγάλουμε το demopaido μέσα από το gavraki τότε θα βγεί και link με gcaridakis άν βέβαια βλέπονται τα παιδιά. Νεκτάριε sorry πεύτεις σε δεύτερη μοίρα πρός το παρόν γιατί το demopaido από ότι λέει (και πρέπει να έχει και δίκιο) δεν βλέπει τίποτα άλλο πέραν της Αίγινας. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα σκανάρω για την κεραία σου γιατί ένα μέλος που προσφέρει όσο εσύ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να το βάλουμε στο δίκτυο των νοτίων προαστείων και όχι να παιδεύεται με links προς Πειραιά! Σε θέλουμε κοντά μας και νομίζω οτι μιλάω εκ μέρους όλων!!! Περιμένω νεότερα από το demopaido να μου πεί τί γίνεται με το panel που είναι στημένο πρός τη μεριά του από το gavraki για να προχωρήσουμε...


iliasganis Έχω ένα ρουτερβοαρτ για κλανιεντ αν το χρειάζεσαι
Το έχω τεστσαρει με μια μίνι καρτουλα το tserts

----------


## maznek

> To link demopaido-gavraki παίζει και να βγεί.
> 
> Όλα εξαρτώνται από το πόσο καθαρή οπτική έχει ο κόμβος demopaido προς παραλία.
> 
> Είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο το σημείο που βρίσκονται τα παιδιά demopaido, gcaridakis μιας
> και είναι στην ουσία στην εσοχή που σχηματίζεται από δυο λόφους και η οπτική τους είναι
> πολύ περιορισμένη.

----------


## tserts

Ώπα ρε τι έγινε εδώ;

Τώρα είδα τα τελευταία posts..

Πάω να δω που είσαι gcaridakis και επιστρέφω.. 

Έχω φάει λίγο τρέξιμο στη δουλεία και δεν έχω προλάβει να ασχοληθώ πρόσφατα..

Χαμός στο Πανόραμα!!  ::

----------


## demopaido

gia sas paidia ton gcaridakis ton blepw aneta oxi mono me piato alla kai me aplo access point kanoume sindesh haha einai poli konda mou alla exoume kai telia optiki epafi  ::

----------


## Vigor

Τέλεια!  ::  

Επόμενος στόχος το backbone από demopaido προς gavraki?

----------


## iliasganis

Ναί! Μίλησα χτές με το demopaido αλλά δεν προλάβαμε να τελειώσουμε τη συζήτηση... Θα ολοκληρώσουμε ελπίζω σήμερα για να βγάλουμε ένα πλάνο για να στηθεί το link. Άν υπάρχει ποτική επαφή θα είναι γρήγορο link γιατι ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει ήδη...

----------


## tserts

Αφού στα 5 δεν έχουμε όλον τον εξοπλισμό!

Ένα σετ έχεις εσύ Ηλία αλλά για το Demopaido δεν έχουμε..

Πρέπει να πάρουμε το ρούτεμποαρντ του Νεκτάριου από τη μία με το πάνελ του Αλθαία και από την άλλη κανένα λαπτόπι με καμία στέλλα να μετρήσουμε στα 2,4..

Μετά, αν βγουν καλές μετρήσεις να αγοράσει το demopaido σετάκι στα 5 και βάζεις το πάνελ σου το 5άρι Ηλία στο ΜΤ του gavraki..

Και να μετρήσουμε που έλεγες με το πιάτο του gavraki που κοιτάει εμένα σαν φάρο από demopaido το θεωρώ ρίσκο και μάλλον δεν θα πιάσει...

----------


## iliasganis

Εξοπλισμό έχω και για το demopaido εγώ. έχω 2 πλήρη σετ ένα για gavraki και ένα για demopaido άν το θέλει... ο gavraki έχει panel που σίγουρα θα το πιάνει ο demopaido. απλώς πρέπει να πάρουμε το routerboard του νεκτάριου και ένα έτοιμο καλώδιο lmr μέτρου για να τα συνδέσουμε. άν γίνει αυτό θα κάνουμε απευθείας δοκιμή από το demopaido και θα δούμε τι παίζει... αλλοώς θα πρέπει να κατεβάσω την omni μου από την ταράτσα (που παίζει και αυτό...)

----------


## tserts

Ρε μεγάλε γιατί δεν ανοίγεις και μαγαζί λιανικής να τελειώνεις;  ::  

Ωραία:

Routeboard Maznek
Cm9 + pigtail Tserts (είναι στο Νεκτάριο)
Panel 5Ghz Iliasganis
LMR ???

Καλώδιο έχει ο Νεκτάριος από ότι θυμάμαι και βύσματα πρέπει να έχω ένα ζευγάρι εγώ..

Και δοκιμή για σάρωση από demopaido το πιάτο του gavraki...

Κλείσαμε;

----------


## maznek

> Ρε μεγάλε γιατί δεν ανοίγεις και μαγαζί λιανικής να τελειώνεις;  
> 
> Ωραία:
> 
> Routeboard Maznek
> Cm9 + pigtail Tserts (είναι στο Νεκτάριο)
> Panel 5Ghz Iliasganis
> LMR ???
> 
> ...


οκ το Routeboard είναι έτυμο και σε ηλεκτρ/κο κουτί

----------


## demopaido

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΕΙΣ ?ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ  ::

----------


## tserts

Εγώ δυστυχώς σήμερα κουράστηκα με ένα προσωπικό θέμα..

Θα δούμε πως θα είμαι αύριο...

----------


## geeksada

Παιδια αμα θελετε οηθεια για σκαν, πειτε Σ/Κ συνηθως μπορω και ειμαι κοντα.

----------


## tserts

Γιώργο (Geeksada) δεν έχω προλάβει να σου τηλ..

Σε έπιασα με το κιν από τον δρόμο σου (τον πρώτο παράλληλο της Ανθέων προς Αθήνα) στο ύψος του μαγαζιού..

Δεν σε έπιασα από το δρόμο στην Ανθέων..

Πρέπει να κανονίσω να πάρω κλειδί της ταράτσας και μάλλον θα βγει τρελό λινκ!!  ::  

Καλά αύριο παίζει και δάγκωμα τσούτσου από το κρύο.. Μπορεί να παγώσουν και τα ράδιο-κύματα!!

*Sorry για το off-topic*

----------


## demopaido

ara gia kiriakh tha kanoume tpt ?  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ξεκουνατε ρε πως περιμένετε να αναπτυχθεί η περιοχή κάνει κρύο ότι πρέπει για ταράτσα  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Τον Νεκτάριο πρέσαρε demonopaido πες του να έρθει αλλιώς θα του ρίξεις φόλα στο σκύλο  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

> ξεκουνατε ρε πως περιμένετε να αναπτυχθεί η περιοχή κάνει κρύο ότι πρέπει για ταράτσα     
> Τον Νεκτάριο πρέσαρε demonopaido πες του να έρθει αλλιώς θα του ρίξεις φόλα στο σκύλο


  ::  κατω τα χερια απο το σκυλο δαγκωνι  ::

----------


## demopaido

> ξεκουνατε ρε πως περιμένετε να αναπτυχθεί η περιοχή κάνει κρύο ότι πρέπει για ταράτσα    
> Τον Νεκτάριο πρέσαρε demonopaido πες του να έρθει αλλιώς θα του ρίξεις φόλα στο σκύλο


hahaha :Stick Out Tongue:   ::  

 ::  nektrarie tha kanoume tpt simera?  ::  na kalesw to gcaridaki?

----------


## tserts

> κατω τα χερια απο το σκυλο δαγκωνι


Καλά αυτός ο ρούχλας μόνο να σε πεθάνει στο γλύψιμο παίζει!!

Golden Dragon εγώ με τέτοιο κρύο δεν το κουνάω από το σπίτι! Δεν θέλω να γίνω έτσι από το κρύο ->  ::

----------


## maznek

http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=39#39  ::

----------


## maznek

http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=40#40  ::

----------


## demopaido

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΓΙΑ SCAN ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ?  ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Εγώ δυστυχώς από το επόμενο ΣΚ...  ::

----------


## Vigor

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΓΙΑ SCAN ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ?


Κάποια από τις επόμενες ημέρες θα κατέβω στο Πανόραμα για scan από το σπίτι του gcaridakis.
Αν θέλεις κανονίζουμε και περνάμε και μια βόλτα απ'το σπίτι σου για ένα scan.

Με PM θα έχεις το τηλέφωνό μου.

----------


## tserts

Demopaido φρόντισε να πάρεις από Νεκτάριο τον εξοπλισμό..

Στα 2,4 δεν θα πιάσετε τίποτα από ΑΜΔΑ, πρέπει να έχετε εξοπλισμό για 5!

----------


## fon_hussan

gcaridakis θα σου ερθω για σκαν παρέα με τον Vigor  ::  
θα μιλήσω μαζί του το απόγευμα πιθανότατα, οπότε θα έχεις νέα....(από msn ή με κλήση στο κουνιστό σου τηλ).  ::

----------


## maznek

http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=43#43  ::

----------


## Vigor

Περαστικά!

----------


## maznek

::  Ευχαριστώ καλά Χριστούγεννα και καλή πρωτοχρονιά  ::

----------


## maznek

::  
έχει ασχοληθεί κανένας με prm files  ::  
είναι maps file 

υπάρχει κάνα tool για edit  ::  (free)

----------


## tserts

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους γνωστούς και αγνώστους! 

Νεκτάριε περαστικά, θα μου πεις τι είχες από κοντά..

Από prm εχώ δεν γνωρίζω..

Δεν έγινε τίποτα με demopaido όσο έλειπα απο ότι βλέπω. Να δούμε για αύριο τίποτα;

----------


## geronimo03

Καλησπερα, ονομαζομαι Γερασιμος και θα ηθελα να συνδεθω στο AWMN δοκιμασα να κανω scan με το laptop μου μονο δεν καταφερε να πιασω τιποτα. Εκανα εγγραφη στο wind (geronimo#14213), μεσω αυτου βλεπω οτι μπορω να συνδεθω με τον TSERTS (# 10120) 
Μπορει καποιος να ερθει για ενα scan? Παρακαλω στειλτε μου μηνυμα.

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## tserts

Γεράσιμε καλώς όρισες!

Το ότι βγάζει πράσινη σύνδεση το wind δεν σημαίνει ότι βγαίνει και λινκ..

Εγώ δεν έχω κάτι που να κοιτάει προς τα εκεί εκτός από το ΑΡ. Αν δεν με πιάνεις μπορεί να φταίει η ευαισθησία του φορητού (μάλλον όχι) αλλά πιό πιθανό θεωρώ το να μας κλείνει κάποιο σπίτι.. Είσαι σε δύσκολη θέση για να είμαι ειλικρινής αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.. Θα δούμε μήπως κανονιστεί τίποτα αυτές τις μέρες αλλά προηγείται το demopaido που περιμένει καιρό..

Και πάλι καλή αρχή και καλές συνδέσεις!

----------


## geronimo03

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ,

Δεν τα γνωριζω καλα ολα αυτα, ελπιζω να τα καταφερουμε να βγαλουμε μια ακρη!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι.

----------


## maznek

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?...476774#p476774

----------


## tserts

Ρε ιερόσυλε! Ούτε το νεκροταφείο δεν σεβόμαστε;  ::  

Οργανωθείτε να κάνουμε τίποτα αύριο!

----------


## maznek

http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=49#49  ::

----------


## tserts

Σωστός Νεκ! Πολύ καλό!  ::

----------


## tserts

Καλή χρονιά και πολλά λινκς σε όλους στη γειτονιά μας!!

----------


## geronimo03

καλη χρονια οτι επιθυμειτε παντα με υγεια!!!

----------


## tserts

Έστησα νέο μηχάνημα Ρ4 3200 (775), 2γίγα ΡΑΜ (667), 64άρης και του έβαλα 64μπιτo ubuntu...

Μαμάει!!  ::   ::  

Τα vista τα 64μπιτα είναι πολύ βαριά, καμία σχέση, το ubuntaki αν και πιο αργό πηγαίνει σφαίρα!!

Αρε Linuxara!!!  ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Το http://www.southpark.awmn είναι πάλι online μετά από κάποιο σεβαστό downtime!!

Μπείτε-πάρτε!  ::

----------


## tserts

Κάναμε δουλειά σήμερα!

Πάνω και το ftp μετά από καιρό!

ftp.tserts.awmn
ftp://10.69.61.231

awmn/awmn

----------


## maznek

alfadia (#14205) 3d  ::

----------


## maznek

> alfadia (#14205)

----------


## maznek

::   ::

----------


## tserts

Μέσα να δούμε τι έχεις κάνει!!

Μέχρι εδώ όλα καλά!!  ::

----------


## maznek

:: iliasganis ,tserts, demopaido, gavraki καλορίζικο το νέο link  ::

----------


## Vigor

Τέλεια νέα! Μπράβο σας παίδες!

----------


## tserts

Όλα τα εύσημα στον Ηλία!!

Γιώργο καλώς όρισες!!

----------


## demopaido

> Όλα τα εύσημα στον Ηλία!!
> 
> Γιώργο καλώς όρισες!!


thx Tserts Ο ΗΛΙΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ !!!  ::

----------


## iliasganis

Παιδιά ακόμα δεν έχουμε τελειώσει τη δουλειά! Πρέπει να βγούν τα link και να βρούμε μια φόρμουλα για να έχουμε καλό bandwidth και δυνατά link. Μόλις σηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι θα κάνω τράμπα το ένα μου πιάτο με panel για να κάνουμε δοκιμές πιάτο-panel μήπως είναι καλύτερο το σήμα. Ο κόμβος Gavraki παρεπιπτόντως είναι έτοιμος για να υποδεχτεί το νέο link, το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να σηκώσουμε την κεραία. Δίκτυο πήραμε και το BGP με tserts έχει ήδη σηκωθεί.

----------


## alfadia

Χαιρετω και εγω με την σειρα την παρεα απο Βουλα και λοιπες περιοχες...

Το ταρατσο-pc βρεθηκε (εγινε η αρχη)...αλλα προεκυψε δουλεια εκτος αθηνων οποτε το στησιμο το κομβου θα καθυστερηση 10 μερουλες...

PS:ευχαριστω τον Γιαννη για τις χρησιμες συμβουλες του..

----------


## maznek

::  

```
[04:44] * NOX ([email protected]) has joined #voula
[04:45] * NOX sets topic to: UNITED NORTH GREEK HATE CREW CLUB
[04:45] * NOX ([email protected]) has left #voula
[04:48] * NeuB[p_q]TroN ([email protected]) has joined #voula
[04:49] * NeuB[p_q]TroN ([email protected]) has left #voula
[14:07] ->> Connection closed from ianeira.irc.awmn
[14:08] ->> You re-joined channel #voula
[14:08] ->> Topic is: UNITED NORTH GREEK HATE CREW CLUB
```

  ::   ::

----------


## iliasganis

Φίλε Νεκτάριε τι ειναι αυτό???!!!???

----------


## maznek

```
[email protected]
```

 αυτος στης 

```
[04:44]
```

μπηκε στο irc στο καναλι voula στο καναλι μας και αλαξε το topic και δεν ξερω πως  ::

----------


## maznek

::  τωρα ξερω πως μπηκε http://vlsi.wspn.gr:800/viewtopic.ph...25d91071a16f27

----------


## tserts

Παιδιά θέλει προσοχή...

Εγώ δεν έχω σηκώσει τόση ασφάλεια όση πρέπει γιατί θεωρούσα ότι είμαστε μια "οικογένεια" και δεν θα ψαχτεί κάποιος να κάνει καφρίλες στα pc του άλλου μέλους..

Με αυτά τα vpn που έχουν ανοίξει στην ουσία είμαστε ανοιχτοί στο ίντερνετ.. 

Ηλία, να οργανώσουμε ένα security audit για τους κόμβους μας, είσαι ο κατάλληλος άνθρωπος... (τον έχω δει να παιδεύεται ώρα να "δει" τον ρούτερ του που τον είχε θωρακίσει ο ίδιος!! Τρελή ασφάλεια στο lan του)

----------


## tserts

Ο κόμβος μου ήταν κάτω από τις μια περίπου το μεσημέρι, είχε κλείσει την μπαλαντέζα η καθαρίστρια..

Ευχαριστώ Ηλία για την ενημέρωση, έφαγα μια τρομάρα μέχρι να το τσεκάρω!

Το κρίμα είναι είχα 29 μέρες χωρίς reboot και ήθελα να κάνω ρεκόρ.. Φτου σκόρδα δεν πέφτει με τίποτα ο μικρός!!

----------


## iliasganis

Γιάννη τι εννοείς χτύπαγε? ποιόν router? Τον δικό σου? Εγώ έχω στημένο firewall στον κεντρικό μου router γιατί δεν είναι αυτός του AWMN. Πες μου τί έγινε να βρούμε μια αντιμετώπιση γιατί εδώ έχουμε και θέμα με shared internet. δεν θέλουμε να γίνονται attacks από τις γραμμές μας...

----------


## tserts

Δεν είναι από τις δικές μας γραμμές!

Έχει γίνει εδώ και καιρό ένα vpn και υπάρχουν και μερικά ακόμα πιο ανεπίσημα που γεφυρώνουν το awmn με το inet..

Είχε πέσει το μάτι μου σε ένα νήμα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τώρα λεπτομέρειες όπου σχολίαζαν την πιθανή απειλή από αυτά τα τούνελ..

Απλά θα πρέπει να σηκώσουμε λίγο τον πήχη της ασφάλειας γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...

----------


## maznek

```
[18:23] ->> Topic is: UNITED NORTH GREEK HATE CREW CLUB
[18:23] ->> Topic set by NOX on 17/1/2008 5:45:10 ðì
```



```
 channel #dgi
```

μια απο τα ιδια
 ::

----------


## tserts

Ο ίδιος λαλάκας είναι.. Δεν μπορείς να τον κανεις ban;

----------


## tserts

Σήμερα έφτιαξα από eshop τον πρώτο υπολογιστή που στήνω κάτω από 200 ευρώ..

κουτί, cpu (celeron 430), M/B (775, 667, ddr2), ram (1Gb), hdd (160Gb), psu (450W), dvd με 200 ευρώ..

Έχουμε τρελαθεί τελείως..

----------


## iliasganis

Να σου πώ αγόρι μου! δεν έχεισ δουλειά να κάνεισ και στήνεις PC??? χτές μου πες οτι έστησες άλλα 4 την προηγούμενη βδομάδα! σε λίγο θα έχεις περισσότερα PC και από μένα!

----------


## tserts

Δουλειά είναι.. Για πελάτες ρε συ!!

Απλά λόγω κάτι περισσευούμενων υλικών ξαναέστησα και ένα δικό μου..

Αλλά δεν σχολιάζεις την τιμή; Μιλάμε για πλήρες νέο pc και μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις και άλλο λίγο, αλλά δεν αξίζει..

----------


## iliasganis

καλά, η τιμή δεν παίρνει σχόλιο! είναι απίστευτη!

----------


## maznek

::  200E πουλα καλω

ενα απ' αυτα θελει και ενας φιλος  ::  

```
λιγο καβουριας
```

μεχρι ποσο επεκατσιμο γενικα  ::  

οσο για τον λαλακα δεν περνα απο δικο μας vpn περνα απο inet-vpn με το hwn νομηζω

----------


## tserts

Καλά το συγκεκριμένο pc δεν είναι για power user, για χρήση γραφείου είναι..

HWN = Hania wireless network?

Να στείλουμε στα παιδιά ένα πμ και να αναλάβουν δράση αυτοί..

----------


## maznek

```
 Received a CTCP VERSION from HwnStatServ
```

9:17
αλα επειδη ειχα 

```
maznek4[A] sets mode +b *[email protected] for #voula
maznek4[A] sets mode +b *[email protected] for #voula
```

 την πατησε  ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Έλα ρε Νεκτάριε Κέρβερε!!

----------


## maznek

http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=32#32  ::  now dc

----------


## maznek

> Έλα ρε Νεκτάριε Κέρβερε!!


  ::  alfadia (#14205)  ::  one more for αμδα

----------


## maznek

::   ::

----------


## maznek

:: http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=51#51

----------


## tserts

Κάτσε δεν βγήκε ακόμη αυτό... Αλλά σύντομα!  ::

----------


## maznek

κανω trace απο το μπρικι και εχω αυτο
[[email protected]] > tool traceroute http://www.awmn
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.80.195.105 7ms 3ms 3ms
2 10.80.195.66 2ms 2ms 4ms
3 10.80.235.202 5ms 5ms 3ms
4 10.17.122.170 5ms 3ms 3ms
5 10.2.164.217 79ms 62ms 59ms
6 10.2.164.234 56ms 49ms 91ms
7 10.2.16.86 81ms 52ms 344ms
8 10.2.16.73 43ms 35ms 62ms
9 10.34.61.233 113ms 67ms 29ms
10 10.34.61.187 41ms 81ms 76ms
11 10.19.143.133 68ms 63ms 56ms
12 10.19.143.13 73ms 55ms 69ms

κανω trace απο pc και εχω αυτο
mazserver2:~# traceroute http://www.awmn
traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 gw-awmn.nekgoldenmaz.awmn (10.69.58.1) 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms
2 * * *
3 * * *
4 * * *
5 * * *
6 * * *
7 * * *
8 * * *
9 * * *
10 * * *
11 * * *
12 * * *
13 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν ανακοινώνεται πουθενά το 10.69.58.0/24

Όταν κάνεις trace από τον router τα πακέτα σου φεύγουν με source address την ip που έχετε στο λινκ με papashark οπότε οι υπόλοιποι routers του δικτύου έχουν το class του Πάνου στο routing table και έτσι γνωρίζουν που να γυρίσουν τα πακέτα.
Όταν κάνεις από το pc σου τότε τα πακέτα φεύγουν με source address 10.69.58.x που δεν υπάρχει στο routing table των υπόλοιπων routers του awmn οπότε τρως αστεράκια...  ::  

Τσέκαρε το bgp σου αν είναι οκ.
Απότι βλέπω στον router του Πάνου δεν είναι connected το peer με σένα...

----------


## maznek

```
show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.69.58.1, local AS number 4289
630 BGP AS-PATH entries
1 BGP community entries

Neighbor        V    AS MsgRcvd MsgSent   TblVer  InQ OutQ Up/Down  State/PfxRcd
10.80.195.105   4    23    6952    4567        0    0    0 00:59:54      707
```

ok νομηζω

----------


## iliasganis

ναι νεκτάριε, αν κανεισ και sh ip bgp τώρα θα σου δείξει και όλα τα routes!

----------


## tserts

Καλά και τόσο καιρό πώς ρούταρε από το υποδίκτυο του σπιτιού του;  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Καλά και τόσο καιρό πώς ρούταρε από το υποδίκτυο του σπιτιού του;


Μπορεί να κόλησε απλά η quagga του. Όχι ότι είχε πρόβλημα ρυθμίσεων δλδ...


Δεν ξέρω, πρέπει να μας πει τι έκανε και είναι οκ τώρα για να βγάλουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

αλχημείες κάνει δεν θέλω να πω γιατί θα τον κοπανάτε όλοι μαζί  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

> ναι νεκτάριε, αν κανεισ και sh ip bgp τώρα θα σου δείξει και όλα τα routes!




```
router.nekmaz.awmn> show ip bgp 
BGP table version is 0, local router ID is 10.69.58.1
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*> 10.1.2.1/32      10.80.195.105                          0 23 1265 3451 2581 1286 3390 i
*> 10.2.8.0/24      10.80.195.105                          0 23 2277 4266 7051 3990 7234 280 i
*> 10.2.11.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1790 7164 3728 9355 8628 6696 i
*> 10.2.12.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1790 7164 3728 9355 913 72 240 i
*> 10.2.13.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1790 7164 3728 9355 913 72 i
*> 10.2.15.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 2277 4266 6202 2523 9326 416 i
*> 10.2.16.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1265 3451 2581 8580 i
*> 10.2.17.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1790 7164 3728 9355 913 72 i
*> 10.2.18.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 405 2339 10853 7347 4097 806 i
*> 10.2.19.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1790 7164 4075 10495 10030 11350 3298 i
*> 10.2.21.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 405 2339 10853 7347 4097 410 i
*> 10.2.22.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 405 2339 10853 7347 4097 891 i
*> 10.2.23.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1790 7164 3728 9355 913 2259 2366 i
*> 10.2.24.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 405 2339 10853 7522 10048 9968 4003 i
*> 10.2.25.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 2277 4266 6202 2523 1819 i
*> 10.2.26.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1790 7164 3728 9355 913 2259 i
*> 10.2.28.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1265 3451 2581 8580 i
*> 10.2.29.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 405 2339 10853 7522 10048 9968 8909 3060 i
*> 10.2.31.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1265 3451 2581 8580 i
*> 10.2.32.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1265 3451 2581 8580 i
*> 10.2.33.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 405 2339 10853 7347 i
*> 10.2.34.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1265 3451 2581 8580 45 1549 i
*> 10.2.35.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 405 2339 10853 7522 827 6622 884 i
*> 10.2.37.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1265 3451 2581 8580 i
*> 10.2.38.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 405 2339 10853 7347 4097 i
*> 10.2.43.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1265 3451 2581 8580 i
*> 10.2.44.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 2331 9158 8029 7474 1982 i
*> 10.2.45.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1790 7164 3728 9355 913 4342 i
*> 10.2.52.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1265 3451 2581 8580 i
*> 10.2.56.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 1265 3451 2581 1286 45 2801 941 10968 956 706 11536 11442 
2379 3725 12088 8266 8580 3990 7234 280 3166 i
*> 10.2.63.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 405 2339 10853 4016 7659 2113 i
*> 10.2.64.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 405 2339 10853 4016 2841 6987 i
*> 10.2.68.0/24     10.80.195.105                          0 23 405 2339 10853 7347 6257 i
```

----------


## maznek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tserts
> 
> Καλά και τόσο καιρό πώς ρούταρε από το υποδίκτυο του σπιτιού του; 
> 
> 
> Μπορεί να κόλησε απλά η quagga του. Όχι ότι είχε πρόβλημα ρυθμίσεων δλδ...
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω, πρέπει να μας πει τι έκανε και είναι οκ τώρα για να βγάλουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα




```
disable/enable το bgp
```



```
mazserver2:~# traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  gw-awmn.nekgoldenmaz.awmn (10.69.58.1)  1 ms  1 ms  1 ms
 2  10.80.195.105 (10.80.195.105)  2 ms  1 ms  1 ms
 3  10.80.195.66 (10.80.195.66)  2 ms  2 ms  3 ms
 4  10.80.235.202 (10.80.235.202)  4 ms  3 ms  93 ms
 5  gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.121)  6 ms  5 ms  5 ms
 6  router.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.86)  9 ms  8 ms  4 ms
 7  gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn (10.2.32.97)  17 ms  17 ms  7 ms
 8  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.73)  17 ms  17 ms  24 ms
 9  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  36 ms  35 ms  28 ms
10  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  37 ms  36 ms  25 ms
11  rtr1.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  17 ms  20 ms  17 ms
12  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)  20 ms  17 ms  18 ms
```

----------


## tserts

> αλχημείες κάνει δεν θέλω να πω γιατί θα τον κοπανάτε όλοι μαζί


Καλά άσε τα ψόφια Νεκτάριε.. Κάτι μαγείρευες πάλι.. Καλά που είναι και ο ρουφιάνος ο κουμπάρος και τα μαθαίνουμε!!  ::   ::  

Για πες μας golden, τι έκανε πάλι το καμάρι μας;  ::

----------


## alfadia

Καλησπερα ..
Τι χρειαζεται λοιπον να κανω πρωτα ...για να γινω μελος της "παρεας"...
Scanning ?? ή επειδη ηδη βλεπω τον 10120 με το laptop (αρα μαλλον δεν χρειαζεται scanning) και πρεπει να αρχισω να αγοραζω τον καταλληλο,για την περιπτωση μου, εξοπλισμο??

----------


## iliasganis

Φιλαράκι καλησπέρα κατ' αρχάς! Πάντα είναι ευπρόσδεκτο ένα καινούριο μέλος στην παρέα μας... Αυτό που πρέπει να αποφασίσεις πρώτα είναι το τί κόμβο θές να ανεβάσεις. Εδώ Έχεις 2 επιλογές. Η πρώτη είναι να πέσεις σαν client πάνω σε κάποιο Access-point και η δεύτερη να στήσεις Backbone link. Όσον αφορά το τί πρέπει να κάνεισ για να αρχίσεις, το πρώτο σου βήμα θα είναι να μαρκάρεις τον κόμβο σου στο wind.awmn.net και να δείς με ποιούς κόμβους έχεις οπτική επαφή. εκεί μπορείς να βρείς και τα στοιχεία όλων μας για να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί μας και εμείς θα σε βοηθήσουμε από κεί και πέρα να στήσεις τον οποιοδήποτε κόμβο θέλεις.

----------


## alfadia

ναι ολα αυτα τα εχω κοιταξει ...εχω βαλει το στιγμα μου στο wind ...εχω "μιλησει" με τον κομβο μου... και ψαχνομαι να βρω το επομενο βημα...
πρεπει να ερθει καποιος πιο εμπειρος να κανει αυτοψια στο χωρο μου να δει τι εξοπλισμο χρειαζομαι κτλ ???

----------


## iliasganis

Αυτό εξαρτάται από το τί χρήματα είσαι διατεθειμένος να δώσεις. για να στήσεις ένα client χρειάζεσαι ένα ΑΡ και pigtail, καλώδιο και μια κεραία στα 2.4GHz. το κόστος γι αυτά φαντάζομαι είναι γύρω στα 150eura. αυτός είναι ένας κόμβος ΜΗ αναβαθμίσημος, με όρια στις δυνατότητες που έχεις όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα και τη σταθερότητα. Εάν θέλεις να στήσεις 5GHz κόμβο, το κόστος είναι ψηλότερο γιατί χρειάζεσαι ένα routerboard ή PC (Ρ3/800 περιπου) και από κεί και πέρα για ΚΑΘΕ link που θα βγάζεις θα χρειάζεσαι 150 eura περίπου. Οι διαφορές είναι στην ταχύτητα που δουλεύει το προτόκολλο Α και τις δικτυακές συνέπειες που συνεπάγεται ένας κόμβος τέτοιος. (Παίρνεις δικό σου class-C και το σηκώνουμε με BGP, γενικά έχει πιό πολύ ενδιαφέρον αλλά θα πρέπει να ασχολείσαι περισσότερο χρόνο). Για 5GHz link θα πρέει να βρούμε από τον κόμβο σου με ποιούς άλλους κόμβους έχεις οπτική επαφή γιατί ο tserts δεν έχει ελεύθερο interface αυτή τη στιγμή για να μπορέσει να στήσει και άλλο link μαζί σου. θα μπώ και εγώ να το κοιτάξω, αλλά μπές και εσύ γα να έχεις μια ιδέα και κοίτα στο wind με ποιούα άλλους κόμβους έχεις οπτική επαφή. εγώ πάντα προτείνω backbone κόμβο, αλλά εξαρτάται από το άν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να γίναι σε κάθε σημείο. ενημέρωσέ μας για την απόφασή σουκαι μετά προχωράμε.

----------


## tserts

Καλά άμα ήταν στο χέρι σου Ηλία, δεν θα υπήρχαν ΑΡ στο ΑΜΔΑ!!

Alfadia σου απάντησα και στο mail σου.. Πρέπει να αποφασίσεις τι ρόλο θα παίξεις, πόσα χρήματα και χρόνο θα επενδύσεις κλπ..

Αν με πιάνεις από την ταράτσα με την εσωτερική του φορητού δεν υπάρχει θέμα για client.. Αν θέλεις όμως ΒΒ πρέπει να γίνουν και άλλες μετρήσεις..

----------


## iliasganis

XAXA Εγώ το μόνο που θέλω είναι να βλέπω το χαμόγελο των παιδιών όταν στο utorrent δείχνει download speed 5ΜΒ/s!

----------


## tserts

Πες τα!! 

Με τον άλλο κόμβο απέναντι από demopaido τι γίνεται;

----------


## alfadia

Εγω ειχα στον νου μου να ανεβασω ενα ΒΒ κομβο...Βεβαια αν υπαρχει ελευθερο interface εδω γυρω...και θελει...και στην συνεχεια αργοτερα να ανεβαζα και 2ο ωστε να ειμαι "χρησιμος" στο δικτυο...
Αν δεν υπαρχει ελευθερο interface τοτε αναγκαστικα client με αναβαθμισιμο εξοπλισμο(απο μεριας ταρατσο-pc)
Τον χρονο μου θελω να τον διαθεσω , για αποκτησω περισσοτερη εμπειρια σε αυτο τον τομεα..(και λογω σχολης αλλα και hobbistika) και τα χρηματα σε λογικα πλαισια (200-250) τα διαθετω...

Σε ενα γρηγορο κοιταγμα στο wind οπτικη επαφη εχω με τους εξης κομβους : 
1) 10120
2) 4289
3) 80
4) 13504
5) 7694

Με καποιους απο αυτους οριακα...
Αυτα...

----------


## tserts

Ωραία ξεκίνα με το ταρατσο-pc...

Χρειάζεσαι:
1 παλιό pc χωρίς σκληρό, floppy, cd-rom. 
128 RAM και ethernet οπωσδήποτε)
Compact Flash 128Mb και adaptor για IDE bus (~20 euros)
Adaptor mini pcmcia (αν σκέφτεσαι την αναβάθμιση πάρε από τώρα 4πλο) (έχω μονό για δάνειο) (15 ευρώ μονός, 40 ευρώ τετραπλός)
CM6 κάρτα ασύρματη (έχω για δάνειο) (~40 ευρώ)
pigtail (5 ευρώ)
LMR καλώδιο (ανάλογα τα μέτρα ~10 ευρώ)
Πάνελ 2,4 μπορώ να σου δανείσω ένα εγώ αρχικά (~60 ευρώ) (μπορείς να πάρεις και πιάτο + τροφοδότη, 25 και 25 ευρώ αντίστοιχα)

Για πάμε!!  ::

----------


## maznek

1 if ειναι ελεύθερο και θα το δώσω για μια ακόμα έξοδο προς αμδα για να μπορώ να υποστηρίξω και εσωτερικά ΒΒς

Γιάννη η cm σου είναι εδώ και το πανελάκι σου

----------


## tserts

Πρέπει να βγει και το δικό σου κάποτε βρε Νεκτάριε..

Τα υλικά, αν τα χρειαστεί ο Διονύσης κανονίζουμε, εγώ δεν τα χρειάζομαι τώρα έτσι κι αλλιώς...

----------


## maznek

::  http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43  ::  

 ::  http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?t=44

----------


## Vigor

> nektrarie tha kanoume tpt simera?  na kalesw to gcaridaki?


Σε χτεσινό πρόχειρο scan εν κινήσει έξω από τον κόμβο gcaridakis (#3365) με το laptop και μια κάρτα Cisco PCM352 με το κεραιάκι της πιάσαμε μέσα
από το αμάξι ένα SSID *awmn test*, καθώς και ένα SSID *demo*. Το δεύτερο παραπέμπει προς demopaido? Το δε πρώτο, σε ποιόν κόμβο της περιοχής ανήκει?

----------


## maznek

Πρέπει να είναι 
demopaidohttp://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=13880Γιατί έχει δηλωμένο στη wind ssid awmn

Είμαι κάτω ακόμα γιατί λόγο αέρα δεν ανέβηκα να φέρω το πιάτο στη θέση του  ::

----------


## tserts

Οπα ανεβήκατε μέχρι τα μέρη μας;

Και δεν μας είπατε τίποτε να κεράσουμε μια σουμάδα κατιτίς τέλος πάντων!

Νεκτάριε πώς και έπεσες; Δεν φύσαγε και πολύ!  ::

----------


## iliasganis

Το demo είναι το AP του demopaido για το internet (ασύρματο DSL router). Όσον αφορά το δίκτυο awmn test έχω την εντύπωση οτι είναι ένα άλλο εσωτερικό AP του demopaido πάλι το οποίο μεταφέρει ασύρματα το ΑΜΔΑ μέσα στο σπίτι του... Περίπλοκη κατάσταση!

----------


## tserts

Μίλησα μαζί του θα τα φτιάξει όλα με σωστά SSID μόλις τελειώσει με τις εξετάσεις του...

----------


## Vigor

Και από πλευράς μου μίλησα με τον Γιώργο (demopaido) και θα έχει ό,τι βοήθεια χρειαστεί από εξοπλισμό προκειμένου να βγει το BB.

----------


## gcaridakis

καλά ρε vigor... scan εν αγνοία μου??? θα πω στον quick/von hassan να σε τιμωρήσει όπως μόνο αυτός ξέρει  ::

----------


## ice

> Μίλησα μαζί του θα τα φτιάξει όλα με σωστά SSID μόλις τελειώσει με τις εξετάσεις του...



Να δωσει και access στο ιντερνετ και κανα free spot να φτιαξει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tserts
> 
> Μίλησα μαζί του θα τα φτιάξει όλα με σωστά SSID μόλις τελειώσει με τις εξετάσεις του...
> 
> 
> 
> Να δωσει και access στο ιντερνετ και κανα free spot να φτιαξει


Ωραία, και ποιός θα έρθει στο βουνό να χρησιμοποιήσει το hotspot; Άσε να το στήσουμε στο μαγαζί μου καλύτερα...

----------


## iliasganis

Παιδιά έχω μπερδευτεί! Με συγχωρείτε που ρωτάω, αλλά για ποιό ΒΒ μιλάμε??? Ο Καρυδάκης στα 2.4 δεν θέλει να βγάλει το link με το demopaido??? Ή έχω καταλάβει λάθος?

----------


## Vigor

5G, εγώ πoυ κατάλαβα σωστά. Έχει υπάρξει ήδη επικοινωνία με demopaido, don't worry.  ::

----------


## demopaido

> Παιδιά έχω μπερδευτεί! Με συγχωρείτε που ρωτάω, αλλά για ποιό ΒΒ μιλάμε??? Ο Καρυδάκης στα 2.4 δεν θέλει να βγάλει το link με το demopaido??? Ή έχω καταλάβει λάθος?


  ::  NAI 5G ΤΕΛΙΚΑ  ::   ::   ::  
 ::  ΣΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΜΗΝΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ  ::

----------


## tserts

Εγώ πρέπει να βελτιώσω το tserts>gavraki..

Με σκουλικαντέρα gavraki>demopaido>cgaridakis πρέπει να περνάνε απο μια καλή σύνδεση..

Ρε σύ Ηλία τελικά δεν παίζει να βάλει πιάτο ο Ανδρεάς για εμένα;

Αλλιώς πρέπει να βρω το μικρότερο δυνατόν πιάτο.. 30άρια υπάρχουν;

----------


## iliasganis

Φίλε το πιάτο είναι θέμα στον gavraki. τηα πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω να γίνεται... Θα κάνω πάντως μια νύξη να δούμε μήπως τα καταφέρουμε...

----------


## tserts

Για τα πιάτα ποιός ξέρει να μου πει; 

Θέλω το μικρότερο δυνατόν που να δέχεται τους τροφοδότες μας..

Καμία ιδέα κανείς;

----------


## tserts

Μου έχει πέσει το ινετ (δηλαδή του Ηλία του έπεσε)..

Νεκτάριε έχω βάλει το πρόξυ σου και πάει μια χαρά..

Ευκαιρία να κατεβάσω εκείνα τα 30gb που έλεγα...  ::   ::  

Τελικά το ΑΜΔΑ είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση!

----------


## tserts

Με έσωσες τις προάλλες Νεκτάριε, αλλά ο γαμπρός μου δεν ήξερε ότι ήμασταν μέσω εσού οπότε όταν ήρθε το ινετ πάω δίπλα να του πω ότι είμαστε πάλι online, και πριν μιλήσω μου λέει:

"Σήμερα σέρνεται η γραμμή!"

Κατέβαζε mods και χάρτες για το ghost recon (μερικά γίγα) και δεν ήξερε ότι κλέβαμε από σένα!!  ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Γιώργο (demopaido) έβαλα να κατεβαίνει το Wolfestein αλλά δεν το seedαρες το πρωί...

Οργανωθείτε και οι άλλοι να πέσει κανένα δικτυακό παρτάκι!

----------


## alfadia

Να ρωτήσω....επειδή βρήκα την R52 Mikrotik 802.11a/b/g mPCI Adapter αντί της CM9 είναι OK ???

----------


## maznek

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=32089

----------


## alfadia

Thanks for reply..
Επομενη ερωτηση ποιο mikrotik τρεχετε...3.3 ή 2.9 ή δεν παιζει ρολο??

----------


## maznek

::  mikrotik 3.3και 2.9 δεν παιζει ρολο

----------


## alfadia

Το ταρατσο-pc μετα απο πολυ "κοπο" ειναι ετοιμο!!Ειναι σε περιοδο testing πλεον...
Το επομενο βήμα ειναι η τοποθετηση στην ταρατσα και το scaning.Γι αυτο θα χρειαστω την βοηθεια σας.Βεβαια να προσθεσω οτι δεν εχω κεραια (αν υπαρχει για δανειο καμια απο τον tserts θα βοηθουσε) και το lmr καλωδιο.
Ποτε μπορει καποιος-οι να βοηθησουν στην εγκατασταση για να βγαλω το πολυποθητο link??  ::

----------


## tserts

Κόλαση στο ΑΜΔΑ με τις διακοπές ρεύματος!!

Εγώ δεν έχω πέσει καθόλου αλλά στη γειτονιά γίνεται χαμός!!

Λογικά και ο Γιώργος demopaido θα πρέπει να μην έχει πρόβλημα, εδώ στο Πανόραμα μας πάει πολύ καλά (φτου φτου)!!

Άντε να δούμε..

----------


## Cha0s

Εδώ κάθε μέρα πέφτει το ρεύμα τουλάχιστον κάνα 2ωράκι.  ::  


Από χθες βέβαια δεν έχει πέσει ξανά - φτου φτου  ::

----------


## tserts

Τι γίνεται; Κάνουν απεργία και οι posters;

Ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση από κανέναν! Νεκτάριε εδώ και μέρες δεν σε pingaρω..

----------


## demopaido

> Τι γίνεται; Κάνουν απεργία και οι posters;
> 
> Ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση από κανέναν! Νεκτάριε εδώ και μέρες δεν σε pingaρω..


  ::  haha Ναι κανένα πρόβλημα πήγα Πάτρα γύρισα και το pc open  ::

----------


## tserts

Τι είχες ντυθεί; Κουρσάρος με κούρσα;

----------


## demopaido

Peter Pan  ::  hahaha  ::

----------


## iliasganis

Χαχα! Ωραίος Γιώργο! Κει απορούσα που είχες εξαφανιστει! Δεν σε έβλεπα καθόλου στο msn τώρα τελευταία!

----------


## tserts

Λίγο παραπάνω απο ένα χρόνο κράτησε το πάρτυ.. Ο κόμβος του Ηλία, αφού άφησε ιστορία στη σύντομη ζωή του, κατέβηκε δια παντός λόγω της μετακόμισης του.

Θέλω και δημόσια να ευχαριστήσω τον Ηλία για τη βοήθεια, τη συνεργασία, το χρόνο και την παρέα όλον αυτόν τον καιρό, καθώς και για την γενικότερη δραστηριότητα και προσφορά στην περιοχή και στο δίκτυο εν γένει.. Το κενό που θα αφήσει ο κόμβος είναι σημαντικό και ιδιαίτερα για εμένα που έχασα το καλύτερο και καθαρότερο λινκ μου (άσχετα αν δεν περνάγανε πολλά routes από πάνω του, όταν δούλευε δούλευε σφαίρα (7,5 Mb/sec ήταν το ρεκόρ μας!!)..

Όλα τα καλά κάποτε τελειώνουν και τώρα είναι η ώρα για τις διορθώσεις.. Εγώ έχω 2 πράγματα που πρέπει να λύσω!

1) Έχω ελεύθερο if πλέον αλλά δίνεται μόνο σε κόμβο που "βλέπει" προς τα πάνω όχι μέσω του Jollyroger (o althaia βγαίνει από εκεί και θέλω εφεδρική διαδρομή αν πέφτει κάτι από εκείνη τη μεριά). Ιδανικό σενάριο θα ήταν να βγάλει ο alfisti όλα τα λινκ του Ηλία (tserts, mescalito & geeksada) αλλά καθώς είναι φαντάρος αλλά και ασχολείται λιγότερο μάλλον δεν θα μπορέσουμε.. Δώστε ιδέες και λύσεις γιατί δεν θέλω να έχω τον δικό μου κόμβο, τους 3 πελάτες μου και τους άλλους 3 κόμβους που βγαίνουν από εμένα (gavraki, demopaido & caridakis (όχι ακόμα αλλά άμεσα αυτός)) να περνάνε όλοι από ένα μόνο λινκ (το οποίο θέλει και βελτίωση, Γιώργο ακούς;  ::  )

2) Έχω μείνει χωρίς ινετ! Είχαμε συμφωνήσει και μου έδινε ινετ ο Ηλίας (έναντι ευτελούς αντιτίμου!) αλλά τώρα έχω μείνει ορφανός.. Χρησιμοποιώ το proxy του Νεκτάριου προσωρινά (ευχαριστώ Νεκ!) αλλά μακροπρόθεσμα είμαστε πολλά hops μακριά για να γίνει μόνιμη λύση.. Αναζητώ λοιπόν κομβούχο με 1,2 η το πολύ 3 (στην χειρότερη) hops μακριά μου για να μοιραστούμε τη γραμμή του (εννοείται θα πληρώνω μέρος της συνδρομής). Εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει να έχω τη γραμμή σπίτι μου αρκεί να υπάρχει αξιόπιστη σύνδεση με τον μελλοντικό "συνέταιρο".. Δεν τρώω πολύ bw (  ::  )!! Απλά δεν έχω λόγω να πληρώνω 40 ευρώ για double play τη στιγμή που το 90% των downloads μου γίνεται μέσω ΑΜΔΑ.. Για να δω εθελοντές!!

Άντε γιατί έχουμε λίγο κοιμηθεί τώρα τελευταία εδώ στο νότο!!!

----------


## geeksada

Το λινκ με mescalito θα το βγαλω εγω, εχω μιλησει και με τον cha0s (που διαχειρζεται τον κομβο) αλλα ειναι και οι δυο τους φανταροι οποτε ισως αργησει λιγο. Αυριο αν το επιτρεψει ο καιρος θα στρεψω το πιατο που ειχα στον Ηλια προς τον Alfisti. Απ'οτι μου ειχε πει κ ο Ηλιας μαλλον θα βγαλει και αλλο ενα link με εσενα Γιαννη, οποτε οκ. Επισης ο Ηλιας μου ειχε πει πως ο Althaia εχει ενα ελευθερο if. Του ειχα στελει ενα mail καποια στιγμη αλλα τιποτα (αλλωστε μου ειχες πει κ εσυ οτι δεν εχει πολυ χρονο). Αν μιλησετε καποια στιγμη, για ρωτα τον μηπως ενδιαφερεται γιατι πρεπει να εχουμε καλη οπτικη.

----------


## tserts

Αν βγάλεις εσύ Γιώργο με alfisti και mescalito κάτι γίνεται, τον althea τι τον θές; Θα βγάλεις 3 ΒΒ;

Εγώ με alfisti δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρος ότι θα δουλέψει. Η εμπειρία μου λέει ότι καλύτερα κάποιος πιό μακριά αλλά που ασχολείται, παρά ένας κοντινός που δεν προσέχει τον κόμβο..

Μακάρι να βγει σκουλικαντέρα tserts - alfisti - geeksada - mescalito - kaos θα είναι καλή εφεδρική για εμένα αλλά alfisti και mescalito θα χρειάζονται βοήθεια..

Τι γίνεται ρε κωλόψαρα; Όλη η Γλυφάδα στρατό είναι;  ::

----------


## demopaido

Tserts ΓΙΑ INTERNET ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΔΩΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ 2 mbit ΘΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΛΕΨΟΥΝ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ !!!  :: 

 ::  ΑΠΛΑ ΠΑΡΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΛ. ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΜΑ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΕΤ !!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Έτοιμο το ΙΝΕΤ και το εσωτερικό δίκτυο του Γιώργου..

Νεκτάριε ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοξενία τόσο καιρό...

Πάμε τώρα να βγάλουμε κανένα λινκ!

----------


## geeksada

John κανα if ελευθερο υπάρχει στη Βούλα προς Γλυφαδα μερια, καθως κλεινω ενα μηνα ασυνδετος?  ::

----------


## demopaido

γιώργο, ο ηλίας είμαι. μίλα με τον althaia, αυτός πιθανότατα α μπορεί να σε εξυπηρετήσει. είχε ένα iterface στημένο για να πέσει πάνω μου αλλά δεν το προχωρήσαμε ποτε. οπότε λογικά είναι ακόμα ελεύθερο.

----------


## tserts

Χαμός με τα νεούδια, πλήγμα στην κοινότητα του ΑΜΔΑ από τον ΕΣ (Ελληνικός Στρατός γιατί κάποιοι δεν το ξέρουν  ::  )!!!

Γιώργο κουράγιο, θα κάνουμε αυτό που είπαμε...

Άλλος για φαντάρος κανείς; Νεκτάριε εσύ έχεις κάνει με τον Καραϊσκάκη έτσι;  ::

----------


## demopaido

::  Έχω να δηλώσω ότι έχουμε αποδεκατιστεί ……  ::

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Νεκτάριε κοίτα λίγο το squid και άνοιξε:

10.69.61.224/27 το δικό μου sub
10.69.62.0 (όλο, είναι ο Ανδρέας gavraki)

Πάλι κάτω είναι ο Γιώργος και χρειάζομαι να δω κάτι..

Γιώργο Demopaido, παράτα τα. ασχολήσου με κηπουρική, κλακέτες, ή πλέξιμο, ο κόμβος σου είναι για ντοκιμαντέρ!!  ::

----------


## demopaido

Η ΔΕΗ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ !!!  ::  ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ 15 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΜΒΟΥ ΜΟΥ !!!  ::  
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΕΥΓΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΜΒΟ ???
 ::   ::  ΘΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΣΚΥΛΟ ΜΟΥ !!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tserts

Ας τα ψόφια μπάρμπα! 

Και εδώ έγινε διακοπή αλλά σηκώθηκαν 2 pc αμέσως μετά μόνα τους, τσίφτη!!...  ::  

Έβαλες στο bios το state after power failure ON; 

...και να μην γράψω στο φόρουμ μέχρι τι ώρα σάπιζες στον ύπνο, το τεχνικό σου τμήμα είναι χειρότερο από του πΟΤΕ!! 

Θα έρθω από εκεί κακομοίρη μου και θα δέσω και εσένα και το σκύλο σου δίπλα στο ΜΤ μπας και μείνει ο κόμβος πάνω λίγο παραπάνω..

Και εννοείται ο κομβούχος ΔΕΝ έχει δικαίωμα στην ξεκούραση, το γράφει το συμβόλαιό σου!  ::  

Άντε να ξυπνήσει λίγο το νήμα μας, πολύ ηρεμία τελευταία...  ::

----------


## demopaido

bios το state after power failure OFF (ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΟΘΟΝΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΑΦΗΣΕΙ)  ::   ::   ::  

ΗΑΗΑ Ο ΥΠΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΛΥΚΟΣ ….ΠΑΙΔΙΑ….
(ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΝΥΧΤΗ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ )
 ::  ΔΗΛΩΝΩ ΘΑ ΟΤΙ ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙ 99% ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΙΑ (  ::  100% ΔΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΟΙ hosters ….)
 ::

----------


## maznek

Είμαι εκτός αμδα από σαβ/κυρ κάτι το πιάτο κάτι η κουαγκα γαμμμμ  ::  
Μέσα στης επόμενες μέρες ελπίζω να τα επαναφέρω  ::

----------


## maznek

Ένας νέος φίλος έρχεται ως πελάτης στη βούλα  ::

----------


## tserts

Έτσι μπράβο, λίγο ακόμα και θα δούμε Κορωπί...

Αν καβαλήσουμε το βουνό θα γίνει ένα πολύ μεγάλο βήμα...

Αν χρειαστείς υλικό Νεκτάριε σφύρα..  ::

----------


## ntheodor

> Ένας νέος φίλος έρχεται ως πελάτης στη βούλα


Απο σημερα το μεσημερι το λινκ boomer(#12870)-->nekgoldenmaz (#4289) ειναι ενεργο σε επιπεδο if και μενει μονο η αποδοση ip απο τον Νεκταριο.
Σας ευχαριστουμε παιδια και καλως σας βρηκαμε

----------


## tserts

BB ή πελατης στο ΑΡ (μάλλον το δεύτερο για να περιμένουμε ΙΡ από το Νεκ;

Για πείτε μας τις ανατριχιαστικές λεπτομέρειες!!  ::

----------


## ntheodor

> BB ή πελατης στο ΑΡ (μάλλον το δεύτερο για να περιμένουμε ΙΡ από το Νεκ;
> 
> Για πείτε μας τις ανατριχιαστικές λεπτομέρειες!!


Πελατης στο ΑP του με εξοπλισμο ovislink και μια grid sta 2.4

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ακομα δεν εχεις δωσει ιπ βρε δωσε στα παιδια γρηγορα ενα subnet αιντεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## maznek

το απ τα επεξε πρεπει να ετιμασω το αλλο για απ  ::

----------


## maznek

το απ οκ

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ip εδωσες στους ανθρωπους?

----------


## tserts

Τόσους μήνες και τώρα τα έπαιξε το άτιμο το ΑΡ;  ::  

Τώρα έχει βγει το λινκ, DNS παίρνει από σένα, άντε με το τσιγκέλι θα στα βγάλουμε;

----------


## ntheodor

> Τόσους μήνες και τώρα τα έπαιξε το άτιμο το ΑΡ;  
> 
> Τώρα έχει βγει το λινκ, DNS παίρνει από σένα, άντε με το τσιγκέλι θα στα βγάλουμε;


Λοιπον το λινκ βγηκε και παιζει κανονικα μενουν καποιες ρυθμισεις απο πλευρας Νεκτ. για το θεμα στατικων Ip
και πιστευω να μην υπαρχει προβλημα

----------


## maznek

> ip εδωσες στους ανθρωπους?


ναι απο το subnet 10.69.58.88/29  ::

----------


## maznek

> DNS παίρνει από σένα;


το dns ειναι περασμενω στο subnet

----------


## maznek

> Τώρα έχει βγει το λινκ;




```
Client Information    1 station(s)
MAC 	            Band 	Authentication 	Signal 	Power Saving
                                                                          Mode
00:4f:62:19:1c:93	B	     Open System	     82%	Off
```

----------


## demopaido

Νεκτάριε, ή εσύ ή ο Γιάννης μπορείτε να βγάλετε link με Emper0r;  ::  Θέλει να μπει στο AWMN και είναι φίλος μου.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## maznek

ενα scan  ::

----------


## demopaido

To AP του Νεκτάριου δεν το βλέπαμε !!! 
 ::   ::  Mε το laptop είδαμε κάποια στιγμή αλλά το χάσαμε το ΑΡ του Tserts !!!  ::

----------


## demopaido

Το ΑΡ του Νεκτάριου ειναι ΟΝ ?

----------


## ntheodor

> Το ΑΡ του Νεκτάριου ειναι ΟΝ ?


Yeap up & running

----------


## demopaido

Καλημέρα παιδία χθες στήσαμε το pc του emper0r και πλέον ψάχνουμε για λινκ για να ολοκληρώσουμε έχω βάλει όλες τις πιθανές δυνατές επιλογές από wind υποτίθεται τους βλέπει στην πράξη να δούμε …περιμένω προτάσεις για δοκιμές !!!

--> tserts  ::  
--> nekgoldenmaz (#4289  ::  
--> althaia (#5000)
--> Alfisti (#925)
--> markangly (#13900)
--> viper (#2672)
--> talaiporos (#7694)
--> Papashark Voula (#80)
--> ale3is (#1916)
--> markangly (#13900)
--> dgi gl (#4007)
--> gl.ice.awmn (#6289)
--> kastalia (#15291)
--> strom (#12805)
--> PETROS (#6496)
--> suhailsyr (#13325)

Έβαλα μερικούς από αυτούς που μπορεί να βλέπει έχει καλή ορατότητα πάντως από ταράτσα του !!!
Θα μπορούσαμε να ανοίξουμε το δεύτερο λινκ προς γλυφάδα από ότι φαίνεται !!!

----------


## maznek

scan  ::  oeo scan  ::

----------


## maznek

Είμαι εκτός αμδα από papashark  ::

----------


## papashark

Αύριο που θα είμαι πίσω θα το δω.

Πρέπει να βρούμε κάποιον να σπάσουμε το λινκ στα δύο πάντως, ποτέ δεν έπαιζε πολύ καλά, αλλά καθότι το μόνο σου, πρέπει να είναι πάντα ζωντανό...

----------


## tserts

Ψάχνουμε τόσο καιρό να βρούμε ένα κοντινό του Νεκτάριου Πάνο και δεν βγαίνει με τίποτα...

Γιώργο πες μας τι έγινε στη σάρωση, με πιάσατε εμένα; Σχεδόν όλοι οι κόμβοι που αναφέρεις πιό πάνω είναι ή ανύπαρκτοι ή δεν προσφέρονται για αυτό που λές.

Πάντως οπτική εγώ δεν έχω με τον Emperor...

----------


## Emper0r

Στα 2.4 (b) κατάφεραμε να πίασουμε το AP του Tserts με -77 (αυτό βγήκε μόνο σε ένα συγκεκριμένο σημείο της ταράστας, κατά μέσο όρο έπαιζε 80-85).

Δεν πιάσαμε κανένα άλλο AWMN AP, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τα settings που χρησιμοποιήσαμε στο mikrotik για τη σάρωση ήταν 100% σωστά. Θα ξαναεπιχειρήσουμε scan από άλλο σημείο και με λίγο διαφορετικά settings μήπως είμαστε πιο τυχεροί.

----------


## maznek

το text του scan ανεβασε να το δω

----------


## maznek

scan με Mt και cm

1) το interface το βαζουμε station , οχι ssid, band 2,4 , scan list ολη την band
2) ανηγουμε new terminal , interface wireless> print για να δουμε τα wireless interface 
3) interface wireless> scan <number> του wireless interface
5) copy το text σε ενα scan-xxx.txt file

----------


## tserts

77 με αντανάκλαση καλά είναι, δοκίμασε να δέσεις κάπως το πάνελ να δούμε αν μπορεί να βγεί έστω έτσι λινκ...

Και μην περιμένεις να πιάσεις 40 ΑΜΔΑ ΑΡ από Βούλα, από fritzbox και linksys στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να πήξατε!!

----------


## Emper0r

@maznek: Ακολούθησα τα βήματα που μου είπες και παραθέτω το scan-w.txt. Η κατεύθυνση που κοίταγε το panel ήταν προς το σημείο που επιανα καλύτερα το AP του tserts.

@tserts: Δεν ξέρω πως να συνδεθώ πάνω στο AP μέ το Mikrotik, θα μπορούσες να βάλεις μερικά βήματα όπως ο maznek για να το δοκιμάσω; Είμαι άσχετος και απο Mikrotik και από ασύρματα. (έψαξα λίγο το forum για κανένα guide αλλά δε βρήκα κάτι για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αν μου ξέφυγε ζητώ συγνώμη)

Το panel το έχω αφήσει δεμένο σε μια καρέκλα και κοιτάει το σημείο από το οποίο πήρα το scan-w.txt παραπάνω (προφανως αυτό είναι προσωρινή λύση απλά για να δούμε αν βγαίνει link).

----------


## maznek

link client με Mt

1) ανηγουμε την καρτελα του wireless interface 
2) στο radio name βαζεις awmn- <το node id σου>, mode station, ssid <το ssid του AP που θα κανεις link> ,apply
3) band 2,4b η 2,4b/g αναλογα που το πιανεις καλητερα ,apply
4) frequency τη frequency που εχει το το ssid του AP που θα κανεις link, scan list μια frequency πριν,τη frequency που εχει το το ssid του AP που θα κανεις link,μια frequency μετα τη frequency που εχει το το ssid του AP που θα κανεις link
5) security default, frequency-mode superchannel, country greece
6) apply
7) καρτελα data rates default, καρτελα tx power πρωτα default και αν πιασεις το tx power mode all-rates-fixed
& tx-power= κατεβαζεις db μεχρη το 1 σταδιακα και το αφηνεις στα db που πιανεις καλα apply
scan και connect στο ssid του AP που θα κανεις link  ::

----------


## maznek

scan-w.txt του Emper0r


```
Flags: A - active, B - bss, P - privacy, R - routeros-network, N - nstreme 
      ADDRESS           SSID              BAND       FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME       
ABP   00:0F:CB:B4:E6:BF B737CAP_LAN       2.4ghz-g   2412 -94
ABP   00:14:7F:71:A0:B9 cdreamer13        2.4ghz-g   2412 -79
ABP   00:15:56:B5:B4:3C OTENET_5648       2.4ghz-g   2437 -92
ABP   00:15:56:CD:5E:8A OTE7452           2.4ghz-g   2437 -92
ABP   00:13:33:0F:AC:90 OTE CONNX         2.4ghz-g   2437 -91
ABP   00:1A:2A:88:34:16 CONNX             2.4ghz-g   2437 -93
ABP   00:15:56:CF:FE:D5 B737CAP_WAN       2.4ghz-g   2437 -89
ABP   00:11:7C:0A:3D:54 King_J            2.4ghz-g   2442 -88
AB R  00:0B:6B:4D:C5:0D awmn-10120AP      2.4ghz-g   2447 -73 awmn-10120AP     
AB    00:1C:A2:AA:BA:51 ONTelecoms        2.4ghz-g   2452 -71
AB    00:50:F1:12:12:10 TI-AR7WRD         2.4ghz-g   2462 -89
AB    00:18:39:31:00:70 linksys           2.4ghz-g   2462 -86
ABP   00:14:C1:3E:6F:D3 USR9108           2.4ghz-g   2462 -88
ABP   00:0F:3D:3D:D5:34 PATNET            2.4ghz-g   2422 -94
AB    00:18:4D:FC:CD:D2 NETGEAR           2.4ghz-g   2462 -94
```

----------


## Emper0r

Λοιπόν δοκίμασα τα βήματα για να συνδεθώ, αλλά στο connect δεν γίνεται τίποτα, και όταν κοιτάω την καρτέλα status τα περισσότερα πεδία είναι άδεια. Αυτό φαντάζομαι σημαίνει ότι το link ήταν ανεπιτυχές και θα πρέπει να ξαναδοκιμάσω με την κεραία σε άλλα σημεία/κατευθύνσεις. Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω αύριο και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## maznek

νεος κομβος Βάρκιζα #15443 http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=37574



> υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη με συνδεμενο κομβο hphysis2 (#14686) απο τη μια πλευρα και Boomer (#12870) απο την αλλη
> και με ασυνδετους samoapark (#11737) yippee (#14260) tz (#1314 και Kouz-ina (#8587).

----------


## tserts

> Λοιπόν δοκίμασα τα βήματα για να συνδεθώ, αλλά στο connect δεν γίνεται τίποτα, και όταν κοιτάω την καρτέλα status τα περισσότερα πεδία είναι άδεια. Αυτό φαντάζομαι σημαίνει ότι το link ήταν ανεπιτυχές και θα πρέπει να ξαναδοκιμάσω με την κεραία σε άλλα σημεία/κατευθύνσεις. Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω αύριο και θα ενημερώσω.


Ποιό connect λες;

Έβαλες τα πάντα όπως τα γράφει ο Νεκ; 

Με -73 καμπάνα βγαίνει εκτός αν εσύ δεν φτάνεις σε εμένα πίσω για να γίνει established... Παίζει και αυτό γιατί οπτική δεν έχουμε αλλά τόσο κοντά με το πάνελ θα έπρεπε να κλειδώσει έστω και στο 1Mbps....

Να δοκιμάσουμε λίγο τηλεφωνικά να το στήσουμε... Ο Γιώργος έχει τα τηλ μας...

----------


## mikemtb

> νεος κομβος Βάρκιζα #15443 http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=37574


Thanx!  ::

----------


## Emper0r

Λοιπόν, κατάφερα να συνδεθώ στο AP του Tserts (ο λόγος που δεν μπορούσα πριν φαίνεται ότι ήταν το nstreme το οποίο μου είχε ενεργοποιήσει το demopaido, όταν το απενεργοποίησα συνδέθηκε απευθείας). Υπήρχαν όμως μερικά προβλήματα:
1. Η ταχυτητα ήταν μόνο 1mbps και το link φάνηκε να είναι πολύ ασταθές (η IP άλλαζε κάθε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα). Δε διαμαρτύρομαι (προφανώς καλύτερο από το τίποτα), αλλά ελπίζω να μπορεί να βγει κάτι καλύτερο.
2. Το scan στα -73 φαίνεται ότι ήταν απλά τύχη της στιγμής, όταν συνδέθηκα σήμερα ήταν σταθερά 75-80.

PS. Σε κάποια φάση στρέφοντας την κεραία προσπαθόντας να πιάσω καλύτερη ταχύτητα με tserts επίασα τον κόμβο 4289 (nekgoldenmaz) 2-3 φορές. Το σήμα ήταν περίπου -90 και χανόταν γρήγορα, αλλά θα δοκιμάσω αύριο να μετακινήσω την κεραία μήπως καταφέρω και το πιάσω καλύτερα. Νομίζω όμως ότι και αυτό αντανάκλαση είναι, μιας και από όσο έχω δει δεν έχω οπτική επαφή.

----------


## tserts

Στείλε μου τη mac σου να σου δώσω στατική να κάνει πιό γρήγορα ανασύνδεση.

Με πιάτο θα φτιάξει κι άλλο, 75 - 80 είναι καλό λινκ κάτι άλλο παίζει.

Να ξέρεις είσαι πελάτης σε 11Mbps ΑΡ. 5 - 6Μbps στην καλύτερη ανα κατεύθυνση θα είχες και με οπτική.

Πες στον αχριστίδη τον κολλητό σου ότι nstreme σε ΑΡ δεν βάζουμε ποτέ...  ::

----------


## tserts

Τώρα είσαι συνδεδεμένος; Βλέπω 3 συνδέσεις στο ΑΡ αυτήν τη στιγμή...

Αμά είναι πες μου...

----------


## Emper0r

Όχι, ο υπολογιστής δεν ειναι σε σπιτάκι αυτή τη στιγμή και τον κλείνω όταν σταματάω τα πειράματα (δε θέλω να είναι ανοικτός και να τον χτυπάει ήλιος ταυτόχρονα). Κάνε μου PM (ή κάνε με add) ένα MSN αν γίνεται να μιλίσουμε live ώστε να μη spamαρουμε το forum για το τίποτα  ::  (ή irc ή οτιδίποτε άλλο).

----------


## tserts

Σπαμάρισμα το βγάλσιμο νέου λινκ;  ::  

Μάλλον δεν έχεις διαβάσει και πολύ το φόρουμ...  ::   ::  

Έχεις πμ..

----------


## maznek

00:1C:BF:5C:2A:6A morfolicious αυτο ειναι το mac του  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Emper0r

Όχι.

Η MAC είναι: *00:0C:42:18:49:5F*

----------


## maznek

ok  ::  ok

----------


## tserts

Εγώ δεν βλέπω να έχεις πάρει lease σε μένα...  ::

----------


## maznek

> Εγώ δεν βλέπω να έχεις πάρει lease σε μένα...


ουτε εγω  ::

----------


## tserts

Ολα κομπλε, ο Emper0r είναι συνδεδεμένος πλέον σαν πελάτης σε μένα...

Άντε και σύντονα ΒΒ αυτοκράτωρ! (δεν του κάνουν του νέου 600k/sec και το ότι συνδέθηκε σε μια βδομάδα!!  ::  ))

Άντε να πληθαίνουμε οι νότιοι!!!  ::

----------


## Emper0r

Λοιπόν, θέλω να στήσω ενα AP (αρχικά για φάρο, ώστε να διευκολυνθεί η εύρεση BB και ύστερα κανονικό), αλλά έχω κολήσει στο ότι δεν βρίσκω κεραία omni σε λογικές τιμές (ειχα βρεί 12DBI με 70.25euro, αλλά όσοι μίλησα μου είπαν ότι μπορεί να βρεθεί φθηνότερα και γι'αυτό αποφάσισα να ρωτήσω εδώ). Θα Μπορούσε κάποιος να μου προτείνει κάποιο μαγαζί (ή άνθρωπο που να φτιάχνει χειροποίητες ή οτιδήποτε) από όπου να μπορώ να προμηθευτώ μια τέτοια κεραία;

----------


## papashark

Η 12αρα είναι πολύ μεγάλη για την περιοχή σου. Προτίμησε κάτι κάτω από 10db.

----------


## demopaido

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΒΑΛΑΜΕ ΚΟΝΤΑΡΙ 4 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΚΟΨΑΜΕ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΑΛΛΑ AP ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ Η ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΗΛΩΜΕΝΑ ?  ::  

Τserts ME nstream HTAN ΓΚΑΦΑ  ::  ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΗΛΙΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΙΑΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ !! ΗΕΗΕ NEOYDI EIMAI KAI EΓΩ  ::  

ΤΩΡΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΑ ΠΙΑΤΑΚΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΟΝ Emper0r ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΛΙΝΚ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ?  ::  ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ WIND ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΟΥΝΑΛΑΚΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΑΜΕ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΕ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ 
 ::

----------


## JB172

Μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία γράμματα.
Είναι σα να ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙΣ.

----------


## demopaido

> Μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία γράμματα.
> Είναι σα να ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙΣ.


Κακό είναι να φωνάζω ?  ::

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία γράμματα.
> Είναι σα να ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙΣ.
> 
> 
> Κακό είναι να φωνάζω ?


Φώναζε όσο θες, αρκεί να μην μας ξεκουφάνεις και να μην χαλάσει ο λαιμός σου.  ::  

Σοβαρά τώρα, από τους όρους χρήσης του forum: http://www.awmn.net/rules.htm


```
Σχετικά με τη δομή, την αισθητική και το ευανάγνωστο των δημοσιεύσεων:

α) Μη γράφετε με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ γράμματα. Ο συγκεκριμένος τρόπος γραφής στο Internet υποδηλώνει ότι "φωνάζετε" και είναι κουραστικό για τους άλλους χρήστες να διαβάζουν μηνύματα γραμμένα εξ ολοκλήρου με κεφαλαίους χαρακτήρες. Αν θέλετε να τονίσετε κάτι, χρησιμοποιήστε αντί αυτών, bold χαρακτήρες.


β) Μη γράφετε με greeklish, προτιμήστε την ελληνική γραμματοσειρά! Η ανάγνωση μηνυμάτων γραμμένων με τέτοιο τρόπο, είναι πολύ δύσκολη και κουραστική για το μεγαλύτερο μέρος των χρηστών. Η χρήση greeklish θεωρείται αδικαιολόγητη στις μέρες μας, που έχουν εκλείψει προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας, και κατ' επέκταση προσβλητική. Να θεωρηθεί δεδομένη η επίπληξη χρήστη που συνεχίζει παρά την παρούσα διευκρίνιση, καθώς επίσης και η επεξεργασία ή ακόμα και διαγραφή του/ των εν λόγω μηνύματος/ των από τους Moderators (Συντονιστές).
```

----------


## maznek

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΒΑΛΑΜΕ ΚΟΝΤΑΡΙ 4 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΚΟΨΑΜΕ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΑΛΛΑ AP ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ Η ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΗΛΩΜΕΝΑ ?  
> 
> Τserts ME nstream HTAN ΓΚΑΦΑ  ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΗΛΙΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΙΑΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ !! ΗΕΗΕ NEOYDI EIMAI KAI EΓΩ  
> 
> ΤΩΡΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΑ ΠΙΑΤΑΚΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΟΝ Emper0r ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΛΙΝΚ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ?  ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ WIND ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΟΥΝΑΛΑΚΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΑΜΕ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΕ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ


  ::  καλησπερα πρωτα απο ολλα απο χαλκιδικη ν.μαρμαρα 

1) εχεις δικο το βουναλακι δεν το βλεπει η wind
2) το νεο scan που κανατε που ειναι  ::  
3) μη γραφεις με κεφαλεα ακουγεσε μεχρι εδω αχχαχαχααχ  ::

----------


## Emper0r

1)Τράβηξα μερικές φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα οι οποίες μπορεί να φανούν χρήσιμες. Τις περισσότερες τις έχω ανεβάσει στο WiND και μερικές επιπλέον τις έχω επισυνάψει σε ένα άλλο post που τις ζήτησαν. Το βουναλάκι που δεν υπάρχει στο WiND φαίνεται να μας κόβει από Γλυφάδα αλλά ίσως αμα η κεραία στηθεί σε αρκετό ύψος να περάσουμε από πάνω του (αν γίνεται δες τις φωτογραφίες και πες και εσύ την γνώμη σου για το αν γίνεται αυτό).
2)Το scan που κάναμε δεν έδωσε κάτι νεότερο (πιάσαμε ως συνήθως από διάφορα σημεία τον Tserts και καμιά 30αρια άσχετα AP, αλλά κανέναν άλλο απο AWMN) οπότε δεν το θεωρήσαμε σημαντικό να το αποθηκεύσουμε. Πάντως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως δεν πιάνουμε κανένα από τα 2 AP σε Κάτω Βούλα με τόσο καθαρή θέα προς τα εκεί.

PS. Ο ιστός που χρησιμοποιούμε για το scan είναι 3 μέτρα, μήπως χρειάζεται ψηλότερος;

----------


## JB172

> 1)Πάντως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως δεν πιάνουμε κανένα από τα 2 AP σε Κάτω Βούλα με τόσο καθαρή θέα προς τα εκεί.


Μη σου φαίνεται περίεργο που δεν έπιασες κάποιο άλλο AP.
Η υψομετρική διαφορά που έχετε είναι αρκετά μεγάλη και εξαρτάται και από το είδος των κεραιών και της κατεύθυνσης που χρησιμοποιούν για τα AP.

----------


## Emper0r

Ναί, αλλά αφού είμαι ψηλότερα δεν σημαίνει ότι "βλέπω" τις δικιές τους ταράτσες (αρά και τις κεραίες των AP) από πάνω;

----------


## JB172

> Ναί, αλλά αφού είμαι ψηλότερα δεν σημαίνει ότι "βλέπω" τις δικιές τους ταράτσες (αρά και τις κεραίες των AP) από πάνω;


Εξαρτάται τι γωνία εκπομπής έχουν οι κεραίες τους.

----------


## Emper0r

Τέλος πάντων για να μην spamαρω και άδικα το forum (ο Tserts είπε ότι το βγάλσιμο νέου link δεν είναι spam αλλά δεν μπορώ να δω το forum σαν chatroom  :: ), ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να δω αν μπορεί να βγει BB με κάποιον κόμβο θα ήταν να γυρίσουμε και οι 2 πιάτα που να κοιτάνε απευθείας ο ένας τον άλλο (και να δούμε αν πιάνουμε) ή να συνεχίσω να ψάχνω για APs;

----------


## JB172

> Τέλος πάντων για να μην spamαρω και άδικα το forum (ο Tserts είπε ότι το βγάλσιμο νέου link δεν είναι spam αλλά δεν μπορώ να δω το forum σαν chatroom ), ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να δω αν μπορεί να βγει BB με κάποιον κόμβο θα ήταν να γυρίσουμε και οι 2 πιάτα που να κοιτάνε απευθείας ο ένας τον άλλο (και να δούμε αν πιάνουμε) ή να συνεχίσω να ψάχνω για APs;


Καλό θα ήταν να επικοινωνήσεις με τους γειτονικούς κόμβους που έχεις οπτική επαφή για να συννενοηθείτε.
Και φυσικά δεν είναι spam η συζήτηση για links  ::

----------


## demopaido

Καλά περνάς ??? Εμείς εδω παιδευόμαστε και εγώ σκέπτομαι το φαντάρο φίλο μας Ηλία τώρα το λινκ με τον Ηλία θα ήταν παρελθόν θα είχε βγει !!!
ΗΑΗΑ Ελπίζω να με άκουγες δυνατά αφού ακούστηκα μέχρι το φίλο JB172 που είναι και forum moderator !!!
Επειδή πιστεύω ότι με σκαναρισμα δεν θα δούμε άλλο φως η συνεννόηση με άλλο κόμβο μάλλον είναι η λύση μας αν θυμάσαι και εσύ Νεκτάριε όταν ήταν να βγάλω το δικό μου λινκ και σε έπρηζα με το scan δεν έβλεπα τπτ και όμως βγάλαμε ένα καλό λινκ πιστεύω demopaido-gavraki !!!
Εάν πάντως εσείς σαν πιο παλιοί έχετε κάποιον που μπορεί να μας βλέπει και βοηθούσε στην διαδικασία θα ήμασταν χαρούμενοι !!!





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από demopaido
> 
> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΒΑΛΑΜΕ ΚΟΝΤΑΡΙ 4 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΚΟΨΑΜΕ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΣΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΑΛΛΑ AP ΔΕΝ ΒΡΗΚΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ Η ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΗΛΩΜΕΝΑ ?  
> 
> Τserts ME nstream HTAN ΓΚΑΦΑ  ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΗΛΙΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΠΙΑΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ !! ΗΕΗΕ NEOYDI EIMAI KAI EΓΩ  
> 
> ΤΩΡΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΣ ΚΑΝΑ ΠΙΑΤΑΚΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΟΝ Emper0r ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΛΙΝΚ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ?  ΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΓΛΥΦΑΔΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ WIND ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΟΥΝΑΛΑΚΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΑΜΕ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΕ ΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## papashark

> Καλημέρα παιδία χθες στήσαμε το pc του emper0r και πλέον ψάχνουμε για λινκ για να ολοκληρώσουμε έχω βάλει όλες τις πιθανές δυνατές επιλογές από wind υποτίθεται τους βλέπει στην πράξη να δούμε …περιμένω προτάσεις για δοκιμές !!!
> 
> --> markangly (#13900)


Επιασα σήμερα τον παραπάνω από τον 405, έχω αφήσει ένα IF επάνω του αν ενδιαφέρετε  ::

----------


## maznek

Επιστροφή στα πάτρια εδάφη μετά από ένα σύντομο ταξιδάκι στην Μακεδονία  ::  
Χαλκιδική , Θεσσαλονίκη ,Αλεξανδρούπολη, Ορεστιάδα 
2550 χλμ το αμάξι  ::  

Τα μηχανήματα στον κόμβο ήταν όλα κάτω  ::  γιατί δεν είχε ρεύμα όλο το σπίτι  ::  
Από μια ασφάλεια τώρα όλα οκ  ::

----------


## maznek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από demopaido
> 
> Καλημέρα παιδία χθες στήσαμε το pc του emper0r και πλέον ψάχνουμε για λινκ για να ολοκληρώσουμε έχω βάλει όλες τις πιθανές δυνατές επιλογές από wind υποτίθεται τους βλέπει στην πράξη να δούμε …περιμένω προτάσεις για δοκιμές !!!
> 
> --> markangly (#13900)
> 
> 
> Επιασα σήμερα τον παραπάνω από τον 405, έχω αφήσει ένα IF επάνω του αν ενδιαφέρετε


Πανο πάλει εσύ θα μας σώσεις  ::  

 ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από demopaido
> 
> ...


Αμα είναι όταν ανέβω Αθήνα να κεντράρω το πιάτο  ::

----------


## maznek

Meeting μηνός στου tserts
http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=57#57

----------


## compiler

Παιδιά το meeting της περιοχής μας πότε είναι για να ερθω ?
Η σελίδα αυτή του tserts δεν μου ανοίγει, είναι κάτω !

----------


## maznek

η σεληδα ειναι wifi και ειναι το forum μου

----------


## maznek

> η σεληδα ειναι wifi και ειναι το forum μου


απο σεπτεμβριο ολοι οι κομβοι και πελατες να μαζοχτουμε να δουμε τι κανουμε παρακατω

----------


## compiler

Αγαπτέ maznek.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το post σου.

Εκανα ενα μικρο "safari" αυτές τις μέρες με το αμάξι για να δώ τι μπορώ να δώ απο πάνω και απο κάτω.

Απο κάτω αποτι είδα πρέπει σίγουρα να εχω καλή οπτική με τον papashark !

Απο πάνω τώρα λόγω περεργης μορφολογίας ασχετα τι λέει το wind ειναι λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα.
Αλλα με των tserts λογικά θα πρεπει να "μιλησω".

Βασικά πρέπει παιδιά όλοι να μαζευτούμε και να συζητήσουμε και να κάνουμε και τα απαραίτητα scans !

Εγω είμαι νέος στο παιχνίδι και δεν εχω ούτε τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό για να scanαρω αλλα ούτε και καλλές γνώσεις και χρειάζομαι βοήθεια. Δεν ζητώ κάποιον να μου στήσει κάτι. Απλά να με βοηθήσετε γιατι δεν ξέρω.

Επίσης οσοι ειστε κοντά εαν θέλετε στείλτε μου τα κινητα σας και θα σας στείλω κι εγώ πίσω τα δικά μου ολα για να με εχετε και εσείς.

Φιλικά
Αλέξανδρος

----------


## maznek

```
D-Link Access Point wlan1 -> find all
Traffic will be disrupted during the channel scan
=> BSS'es from the selected wireless mode <=
BSS Type  Channel      RSSI        BSSID        SECURITY   MODE       SSID
 AP BSS   2.412 (  1)    7   00:14:7f:35:21:2b     OFF    802.11g   SpeedTouchB427D4
 AP BSS   2.412 (  1)   10   00:1c:4a:43:a3:7b   WPA-PSK  802.11g   FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7140 Annex A
 AP BSS   2.427 (  4)    3   00:15:6d:63:75:7f     OFF    802.11b   marinazea
 AP BSS   2.432 (  5)    1   00:15:56:b7:8c:8c   WPA-PSK  802.11g   OTE
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    7   00:15:56:b5:fe:b5     OFF    802.11g   OTE
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    8   00:15:0c:61:c7:01     WEP    802.11g   SOHO_MAE
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)   13   00:15:56:b4:fa:aa     WEP    802.11g   EF
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    5   00:13:33:06:48:de   WPA-PSK  802.11g   OTE CONNX
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    9   00:1c:f0:ad:e3:e6   WPA-PSK  802.11g   dlink
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    7   00:11:6b:61:0e:69     WEP    802.11g   AP610E69
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    3   00:1c:4a:40:d8:ab   WPA-PSK  802.11g   FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7140 Annex A
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    4   00:1d:19:49:dc:4f     WEP    802.11g   CONNX
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    6   00:1a:2a:8a:14:da    802.11g   $Bigboy$
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    6   00:15:56:cd:c4:72     WEP    802.11g   OTE5774
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    5   00:17:c2:f6:ac:b4     WEP    802.11g   ONTelecoms
 AP BSS   2.437 (  6)    1   00:13:33:0f:50:7a     WEP    802.11g   OTE CONNX
 AP BSS   2.447 (  8)    0   00:14:bf:6e:6a:be     WEP    802.11g   AMP1
 AP BSS   2.452 (  9)   10   00:1c:a2:b2:ef:35     OFF    802.11g   ONTelecoms
 AP BSS   2.452 (  9)    1   00:02:6f:44:c1:52     OFF    802.11b
 AP BSS   2.452 (  9)    6   00:1c:a2:ac:6f:39     OFF    802.11g   ONTelecoms
 AP BSS   2.457 ( 10)    4   00:16:41:f1:01:cc     WEP    802.11g   Livebox-c8f3
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    3   00:14:c1:3e:6f:d3    802.11g   USR9108
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    4   00:1e:2a:6e:73:98     OFF    802.11g   NETGEAR
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    1   00:11:6b:30:89:c2     OFF    802.11g   default
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    8   00:18:39:8b:69:08     OFF    802.11g   Andre
 AP BSS   2.462 ( 11)    6   00:14:bf:6f:87:22     WEP    802.11g   linksys
 AP BSS   2.472 ( 13)    4   00:15:6d:63:75:74     OFF    802.11b   marinazea
AP: 27, Ad-Hoc: 0. Total BSS: 27
```



```
SSID  	MAC Address  	Channel  	Rssi  	Noise  	beacon  	Open  	dtim  	Rate  	Join Site
OTE	00:15:56:B7:8C:8C	5	-87	-90	100	No	0	12(g)	
EF	00:15:56:B4:FA:AA	6	-84	-93	100	No	0	13	
$Bigboy$	00:1A:2A:8A:14:DA	6	-85	-93	100	No	0	13	
dlink	00:1C:F0:AD:E3:E6	6	-77	-87	200	No	0	13	
awmn4289ap	00:13:46:7A:F2:16	8	-79	-87	100	Yes	0	8	
linksys	00:14:BF:6F:87:22	11	-76	-82	100	No	0	13
```

----------


## tserts

To access point του Κόμβου μου θα κατέβει μέχρι νεοτέρας.

----------


## maznek

10 / 9 / 2008 στου tserts απο 4μμ - 6μμ http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=61#61

----------


## tserts

6 και μετά ακόμα καλύτερα.

Στρίβετε από LIDL προς άνω Γλυφάδα και στο αριστερό χέρι μετά από 250 μέτρα βλέπετε το μαγαζί...

Για δηλώστε ενδιαφέρον ποιοί θα έρθετε!!

Να δούμε εναλλακτικές διαδρομές, να μελετήσουμε τις προοπτικές των νέων κόμβων..

----------


## compiler

ΠΑΡΩΝ !

----------


## Emper0r

Παρών και εγώ (κατά 90%).

----------


## maznek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από demopaido
> 
> Καλημέρα παιδία χθες στήσαμε το pc του emper0r και πλέον ψάχνουμε για λινκ για να ολοκληρώσουμε έχω βάλει όλες τις πιθανές δυνατές επιλογές από wind υποτίθεται τους βλέπει στην πράξη να δούμε …περιμένω προτάσεις για δοκιμές !!!
> 
> --> markangly (#13900)
> 
> 
> Επιασα σήμερα τον παραπάνω από τον 405, έχω αφήσει ένα IF επάνω του αν ενδιαφέρετε


πανο αμ εισαι εδω 10 / 9 / 2008 στου tserts απο 4μμ - 6μμ http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=61#61

----------


## compiler

> Παρών και εγώ (κατά 90%).


Τι απολα δηλαδή θα κόψεις για να έρθεις κατα 90% ?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## demopaido

Παρών και εγώ  ::   ::   ::  

AWMN mikrotik είναι οκ αλλά καμιά υπηρεσία σε λειτουργία ένα level one access point pou ekane bridge to diktio πέθανε μάλλον . περιμένω απάντηση από service και έχω αποκοπεί από μητροπολιτικό  ::

----------


## Emper0r

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Emper0r
> 
> Παρών και εγώ (κατά 90%).
> 
> 
> Τι απολα δηλαδή θα κόψεις για να έρθεις κατα 90% ?


Δεν το ρωτάς σωστά: Πρέπει να ρωτήσεις όχι τι θα κόψω, αλλά που θα κοπώ  ::  .

(σοβαρά όμως τώρα, το έλεγξα και δεν γράφω τίποτα εκείνη τη μέρα οπότε θα είμαι 100%)

----------


## compiler

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από compiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Emper0r
> 
> ...


Μην αγχωνεσαι. Ελα μια βόλτα να σου μάθω τα κόλπα στο σκονάκι. Χεχε!

----------


## tserts

Ωχ! Κόσμος!

Να παραγγείλω γιγαντο-οθόνη;  ::  

Νεκτάριε είπες θα είναι και ο Αντρέας Gavraki και παίζει να σκάσει και Ηλίας Γκανής;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## compiler

Να φέρω cuervo και καμια cm9?! χαχαχα

----------


## maznek

::  ανεβαζω της distro εδω ftp://ftp.tserts.awmn/ul/  ::  οκ  ::

----------


## tserts

Ναι οκ....

Νεκτάριε και λοιποί του σιναφιού, βάλτε και αυτόν τον πελάτη συνομιλίας κειμένου που τρέχει και ασύρματα για τις δύσκολες ώρες που χάνουμε το inet...

viewtopic.php?f=85&t=25732&st=0&sk=t&sd=a#p335770

Είναι συνέχεια διαθέσιμο και πολύ αξιόλογο, και το προγραμματάκι είναι συμπαθές!!

----------


## Emper0r

Το έβαλα και εγώ, αν και χρησημοποίησα το Pidgin (ex Gaim) για client αντί για αυτό που προτίνει στο αρχικό post (το Neos μου crashαρε με το που άνοιγε).

----------


## maznek

κατω ο proxy λογω http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=62#62  ::

----------


## Emper0r

Χθες λύσαμε τα πρόβληματα που αντιμετόπιζε ο κόμβος του demopaido και για σιγουριά (μιας και το MT του ήταν μπάχαλο) τον ξαναστήσαμε από την αρχή. Ο κόμβος σηκώνεται μόνος του μετά από διακοπές ρεύματος πλεον (έγινε μια σήμερα) και θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά σταθερότερος από πριν. Θέλω να δόσω και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Compiler που ήρθε (με μια καίνουργια CM9 κιόλας) και μας βοήθησε στο troubleshooting του link demopaido-gavraki το οποίο δεν είχε δουλέψει για καιρό.

Σε αλλαγή θέματος, Tserts ο DNS σου φαίνεται να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, δεν ανεβαίνει αυτόματα μετά απο διακοπές ρεύματος. Το είδαμε όταν ψάχναμε γιατί δεν είχε AWMN/Internet το Demopaido μετά από τη σημερινή διακοπή (βλέπαμε το router και άλλες AWMN IPs κανονικά αλλά ο 10.69.61.231 ήταν down).

----------


## compiler

Δεν χρειάζετε να με ευχαριστείτε. Μια παρέα είμαστε και ο ενας βοηθάει τον άλλον !

Το βασικό είναι που τα φτιάξαμε ολα και ξαναφτιάξαμε και το link και ανέβηκε ο κόμβος και αυτή τη στιγμή λειτουργεί !

----------


## maznek

up ο proxyhttp://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=65#65  ::  με την βοηθεια του tsert

----------


## Emper0r

Λοιπόν, κάναμε κάποια scan με laptop από την ταράτσα του #15680 (θείος του demopaido που μας κάνει την εξυπηρέτηση να μας αφήσει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την ταράτσα με την προυπόθεση ότι δεν θα κάνουμε τρύπες). Βρήκαμε σημείο από το οποίο πιάνω το AP μου με -81db (η κεραία του AP είναι Omni 7db). Επίσης πιάσαμε και τον awmn4289ap (-85db το μικρότερο, τα άλλα αρκετά μεγαλύτερα) και δυστυχώς ξέχασα να ενεργοποιήσω το SSID broadcast του Tserts πριν πάμε, οπότε δεν γνωρίζουμε 100% αν πιάνει τον Tserts.

Έβαλα τον σχετικό κόμβο σαν εικονικό πελάτη μου στο WiND ώστε να διευκολύνεται η εύρεση του (θα το αλλάξω σε Backbone όταν βγει τελικά το link) και επίσης ανέβασα κάποιες από τις φωτογραφίες ώστε η σελίδα του κόμβου να είναι πληρέστερη.

Λόγω του ότι το WiND δεν μας αφήνει να βάλουμε το σύνολο των φωτογραφιών που τραβήξαμε αυτές είναι διαθέσιμες ξεχωριστά. Το RAR αρχείο είναι *58MB*, οπότε το θεώρησα σκόπιμο να το έχω διαθέσιμο και μέσω AWMN (η ταχύτητα μου με AWMN είναι χαμηλή όμως, ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος να το κάνει mirror):
Internet Link
AWMN Link
Φυσικά θα πρέπει να γίνει και πιο σοβαρό scan με ενα panel, αλλά η πρώτη ιδέα με το laptop φαίνεται θετική.

PS. Δεν μπορώ να παραθέσω ολόκληρο το scan του Laptop καθώς δεν ήξερα πως να το φέρω σε τέτοια μορφή μέσα από Windows. Θα μπορούσα να του τράβαγα απλά ένα print screen, αλλά δεν το σκεύτηκα εκείνη την ώρα.

----------


## maznek

::

----------


## tserts

> Σε αλλαγή θέματος, Tserts ο DNS σου φαίνεται να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, δεν ανεβαίνει αυτόματα μετά απο διακοπές ρεύματος. Το είδαμε όταν ψάχναμε γιατί δεν είχε AWMN/Internet το Demopaido μετά από τη σημερινή διακοπή (βλέπαμε το router και άλλες AWMN IPs κανονικά αλλά ο 10.69.61.231 ήταν down).


Δεν υπάρχει λύση, είναι vmware debian στο κυρίως pc και πρέπει να το ξεκινήσει κάποιος χειροκίνητα (το vmware ανοίγει αλλά δεν έχω βρει τρόπο να εκκινώ τα εικονικά μηχανήματα αυτόματα)..

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει πώς μπορεί να επιτευχθεί αυτό, ας μας πει...

----------


## tserts

Το λινκ στο ΑΡ μου με τον Δημοσθένη από το απόγευμα είναι χάλια. Στην ουσία ούτε εγώ δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω τις φωτό..

Γυρνάω από Νεκτάριο γιατί είναι τραγικά αργό ακόμα και για browsing..

----------


## Cha0s

Σε windows τρέχει το vmware;

----------


## tserts

Ναι Βαγγέλη, Σβήστα προφ...

Να βάλω το αρχείο του στο startup;

Λες να πιάσει;

----------


## maznek

φτιαξε ενα dns μηχανακι σε debian reeee να ξεμπερδευεις  ::

----------


## efraim

> φτιαξε ενα dns μηχανακι σε debian reeee να ξεμπερδευεις


Αν το παραπάνω είναι δύσκολο, μπορείτε να μεταφέρετε τις ζώνες σε κάποιον/ους από τους υπάρχοντες εξυπηρετητές DNS του ΑΜΔΑ.

Πχ. πηγαίνοντας στην ιστοσελίδα https://vegadns.awmn μπορείτε με εύκολο και απλό τρόπο να εισάγετε / τροποποιήσετε τις ζώνες σας. Αρχικά χρησιμοποιήστε τον λογαριασμό demo (μετά μπορείτε να κάνετε εγγραφή για δικό σας λογαριασμό) και αφού ενημερώσετε τους πίνακες των κεντρικών εξυπηρετητών του ΑΜΔΑ μέσω της σελίδας WiND του κόμβου σας, μία συστοιχία συνεργαζόμενων αλλά απομακρυσμένων εξυπηρετητών σε διαφορετικούς κόμβους του ΑΜΔΑ θα σερβίρει τις εγγραφές σας.

Μην στηρίζεστε αποκλειστικά στη λειτουργία ενός κόμβου για τις ζώνες DNS σας. Εκμεταλλευτείτε τις διαθέσιμες υπηρεσίες του ΑΜΔΑ...

----------


## tserts

Γιατί να ξοδεύω ρεύμα (οικολόγος δη) αφού ο 4πύρινος το έχει άνετα το virtual debianάκι και ακούγονται και λιγότεροι ανεμιστήρες στο σαλόνι (ναι σαλόνι, δεν έχω computer room)...  ::  

Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν σηκώνεται μόνο του μετά από διακοπή...

----------


## Emper0r

Για το πρόβλημα με το VMware υπάρχουν αρκετές λύσεις (το είχα ψάξει για διάφορα μηχανήματα το θέμα). Δεν θα τις κάνω post όλες αλλά τις πιο εύκολες/χρησιμοποιήσιμες:

1. Η καλύτερη λύση πιστεύω ότι είναι να βάλεις VMware Server αντί του Workstation/Player που μάλλον χρησιμοποιείς. Αυτό μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις από την σελίδα της VMware (το VMware Server είναι free, αλλά θέλει να κάνεις register για να πάρεις το key, η διαδικασία είναι δωρεάν και το μόνο που τρώει είναι λίγος χρόνος/αν θέλεις να το αποφύγεις αυτό στείλε μου PM να σου δώσω το δικό μου key). Αυτός ο τρόπος θα εγκαταστήσει τα απαραίτητα services και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται και έχει το θετικό ότι είναι ο "intended" τρόπος για να γίνει κάτι τετοιο οπότε θα μπορείς να κάνεις εύκολα update ή να βρείς support στο Internet αν κάτι πάει στραβά. Εγώ αυτό προτείνω.

2. Η δεύτερη καλύτερη λύση είναι να βάλεις το τωρίνο VMware που έχεις σαν service στα Windows. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως φτιάχνεις custom service στα Vista, αλλά παραθέτω ένα guide για XP/2003 το οποίο ίσως σου φανεί χρήσιμο με μερικά adaptations. Με αυτή τη λύση το VMWare θα τρέχει αυτόματα όπως πρέπει αλλά για να δεις την κονσόλα του εικονικού μηχανήματος θα πρέπει να κλείνεις πρώτα το service και μετά να ανοίγεις το VMware και το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα κανονικά (δεν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να ανοίγεις το VMware και να συνδέεσε επί τόπου με το εικονικό μηχάνημα όπως στο VMware Server δηλαδή).

3. Η πιο εύκολη λύση μάλλον είναι να βάλεις ένα shortcut του VMware στο φάκελο Startup του χρήστη σου στα Vista με την παράμετρο -x "VM/Path" (για παράδειγμα αν έχεις εγκαταστήσει το VMware στον φάκελο VMWare του δίσκου C και το εικονικό μηχάνημα στον φάκελο VM/Debian/Debian.vmx του ίδιου δίσκου το shortcut θα είναι ως εξής: "C:\VMWare\VMware.exe" -x "C:\VM\Debian\Debian.vmx"). Το κύριο μειονέκτημα εδώ είναι ότι το εικονικό μηχάνημα τρέχει μόνο όσο είσαι logged in (κάτι το οποίο λύνεται με autologin κατά την εκκίνηση, αλλά και πάλι δεν μου αρέσει σαν λύση προσωπικά).

----------


## tserts

Εννοείται ότι έχω boot to desktop αφού σηκώνονται ένα κάρο υπηρεσίες και προγράμματα...

Θα δοκιμάσω το shortcut γιατί δεν την παλεύω για παραπάνω..

Το πάνελ δεν το γύρισα, έμεινε ο γαμπρός μου και τρέχαμε να πάμε το αμάξι στην αντιπροσωπεία..

----------


## tserts

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maznek
> 
> φτιαξε ενα dns μηχανακι σε debian reeee να ξεμπερδευεις 
> 
> 
> Αν το παραπάνω είναι δύσκολο, μπορείτε να μεταφέρετε τις ζώνες σε κάποιον/ους από τους υπάρχοντες εξυπηρετητές DNS του ΑΜΔΑ.
> 
> Πχ. πηγαίνοντας στην ιστοσελίδα https://vegadns.awmn μπορείτε με εύκολο και απλό τρόπο να εισάγετε / τροποποιήσετε τις ζώνες σας. Αρχικά χρησιμοποιήστε τον λογαριασμό demo (μετά μπορείτε να κάνετε εγγραφή για δικό σας λογαριασμό) και αφού ενημερώσετε τους πίνακες των κεντρικών εξυπηρετητών του ΑΜΔΑ μέσω της σελίδας WiND του κόμβου σας, μία συστοιχία συνεργαζόμενων αλλά απομακρυσμένων εξυπηρετητών σε διαφορετικούς κόμβους του ΑΜΔΑ θα σερβίρει τις εγγραφές σας.
> 
> Μην στηρίζεστε αποκλειστικά στη λειτουργία ενός κόμβου για τις ζώνες DNS σας. Εκμεταλλευτείτε τις διαθέσιμες υπηρεσίες του ΑΜΔΑ...



Για δώσε στοιχεία, δεν την ήξερα την υπηρεσία, και δεν βλέπω να έχει σύνδεσμο για δημιουργία λογαριασμού...

----------


## Cha0s

Προτείνω και εγώ VMWare Server δαγκωτό  :: 

Το έχω σε linux και είναι αρκετά καλό δεδομένου ότι είναι free.
Έχει και ωραίο web interface και δεν χρειάζεσαι καν γραφικό για να στήσεις ότι λειτουργικό θες.
Όλα γίνονται remote  :: 

Τα images που έχεις από τα τωρινά virtual μηχανάκια σου τα ανοίγει κανονικά το VMware server οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να τα ξαναστήσεις.

Προσωπικά σου προτείνω να κάνεις την μετάβαση σε vmware server  ::

----------


## tserts

::  

Πάλι σε δουλειά να είμαστε...

Τέλος πάντων, θα το κατεβάσω και θα δω...

----------


## maznek

http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=66#66  ::

----------


## tserts

Δήμο, έχω γυρίσει το πάνελ στον demonet, λογικά θα βγει το λινκ με τη μια και θα θέλει λίγο κεντράρισμα από εμένα για να τελειώσουμε..

Προσπαθούσα να φτιάξω το βύσμα με gavraki και τελικά έπεσε το λινκ. Κάποιος όμως είχε πάει το tx στο 18 από τη μεριά μου και ποιός ξέρει πόσο από την άλλη (τα είχα βάλει εγώ στα 14 πριν 2 βδομάδες)...

Νεκτάριε αν έχεις βύσμα και πρέσα να κανονίσουμε να το δούμε γιατί μάλλον από εκεί χάνουμε 5- 7 db..

----------


## maznek

> Δήμο, έχω γυρίσει το πάνελ στον demonet, λογικά θα βγει το λινκ με τη μια και θα θέλει λίγο κεντράρισμα από εμένα για να τελειώσουμε..
> 
> Προσπαθούσα να φτιάξω το βύσμα με gavraki και τελικά έπεσε το λινκ. Κάποιος όμως είχε πάει το tx στο 18 από τη μεριά μου και ποιός ξέρει πόσο από την άλλη (τα είχα βάλει εγώ στα 14 πριν 2 βδομάδες)...
> 
> Νεκτάριε αν έχεις βύσμα και πρέσα να κανονίσουμε να το δούμε γιατί μάλλον από εκεί χάνουμε 5- 7 db..


βύσμα και πρέσα εχω  ::

----------


## Emper0r

> Δήμο, έχω γυρίσει το πάνελ στον demonet, λογικά θα βγει το λινκ με τη μια και θα θέλει λίγο κεντράρισμα από εμένα για να τελειώσουμε..
> 
> Προσπαθούσα να φτιάξω το βύσμα με gavraki και τελικά έπεσε το λινκ. Κάποιος όμως είχε πάει το tx στο 18 από τη μεριά μου και ποιός ξέρει πόσο από την άλλη (τα είχα βάλει εγώ στα 14 πριν 2 βδομάδες)...
> 
> Νεκτάριε αν έχεις βύσμα και πρέσα να κανονίσουμε να το δούμε γιατί μάλλον από εκεί χάνουμε 5- 7 db..


Ακόμα περιμένω το Demopaido να έχει χρόνο να πάμε να το βάλουμε (αμα ήταν στο χέρι μου το panel μου θα ήταν up 1.5 βδομάδα πριν  ::  ). Από ότι μου είπε θα πάμε το πολύ μέχρι την Παρασκευή (λογικά νωρίτερα) αλλά όπως είπα δεν εξαρτάται από εμένα.

Για το TX Power από ότι μου είχε πει το demopaido το link Gavraki-Tserts είχε πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα, οπότε φαντάζομαι το ανέβασε με σκοπό να βελτιώσει το link (αυτό πρέπει να το συζητήσετε εσείς). Λογικά τα logs θα έχουν την απάντηση.

----------


## demopaido

Γεια σας εγω ευθύνομαι για την ένταση στα db το λινκ είχε πολύ χαμηλή ταχύτητα δηλαδή κατέβαζα από ftp του Γιάννη με max 600 kb και μετά την αλλαγή έφτανα τα 1700 kb όπως καταλαβαίνετε μεγάλη διαφορά .  ::  

Τώρα δεν έχω awmn εδώ και λίγες μερούλες ξέρουμε πότε θα αποκατασταθεί ?  ::  

 ::  Βασικά και με dns σου Γιάννη μου έχω πρόβλημα είναι συνέχεια κάτω έχουμε καμία λύση με αυτό η να στήσω και εγώ σε ένα υπολογιστή ? Συγκεκριμένα το πρόβλημα είναι ότι χαλά και το internet μου όταν πέσει ο dns σου αυτό είναι κυρίως και αναγκάζομαι να γυρίζω την πύλη από mikrotik στο adsl router μου .  ::

----------


## maznek

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=13064

----------


## tserts

Το θέμα του dns έχει λυθεί και σηκώνεται πλέον μετά από διακοπή κανονικά και το virtual μηχάνημα..

Το θέμα του λινκ είναι περίεργο, θα δοκιμάσω αύριο αλλαγή στο βύσμα και βλέπουμε.

Και το nstream το είχα βγάλει για κάποιο λόγο Γιώργο, άμα δεν υπάρχει καλό σήμα, το nstream "λερώνει" πολύ και δεν προσφέρει τίποτα..

----------


## Emper0r

> Και το nstream το είχα βγάλει για κάποιο λόγο Γιώργο, άμα δεν υπάρχει καλό σήμα, το nstream "λερώνει" πολύ και δεν προσφέρει τίποτα..


Αυτό μου βάζει περιέργια για το πως δουλεύει το Nstreme. Εγώ είχα καταλάβει ότι το Nstreme κάνει πιο "efficient" τον τρόπο μετάδοσης των πακέτων και επίσης κάνει πράγματα όπως transparent compression και άλλα σχετικά ώστε τελικά να μπορούν να περνάνε πιο πολλά δεδομένα, αλλά χωρίς να χρησιμοποιεί πιο πολλές συχνοτήτες η γενικά να αλλάζει κάτι στο φυσικό επίπεδο του link.

Επειδή όμως απλά "αυτό είχα καταλάβει" και δεν μπόρεσα στο Google να βρω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο που να εξηγεί αναλυτικά πως δουλεύει, θα μπορούσε κάποιος να το εξηγήσει με λίγα λόγια, ή να παραθέσει κάποιο σχετικό κείμενο;

----------


## tserts

Δεν είμαι ειδήμων, αυτό που μου έχουν εξηγήσει είναι ότι και το turbo και το nstream επεμβαίνουν ΚΑΙ στο, όπως το λες, "φυσικό" λινκ και σκορπούν παραπάνω θόρυβο..

Δεν το έχω διασταυρώσει εκτός ΑΜΔΑ και επιφυλάσσομαι αλλά μέχρι να αποδειχτεί το αντίθετο, αν δεν έχω κάτω απο 70 σήμα το αφήνω απενεργοποιημένο.

Ειδικά εφόσον η διαμεταγωγή δεν βελτιώνεται θεαματικά..

----------


## Emper0r

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, απλά θέλω κάτι πιο αναλυτικό από ακαδημαϊκό ενδιαφέρον, όχι για να σε βγάλω λάθος ή τίποτα τέτοιο. Βλέπεις ακούω Nstreme εδώ και Nstreme εκεί και τελικά δεν γνωρίζω με σιγουριά τι είναι αυτό που κάνει.

PS. Κάθως έψαχνα λίγο το forum για το αντικείμενο βρήκα αυτό το post, το οποίο μου φαίνεται αρκετά ενδιαφέρον. Μιας και το post είναι σχεδόν 1 χρόνο παλιό αυτά που λένε ισχύουν ακόμα ή μιλάνε για άλλες εκδόσεις κτλ. (και ναι ξέρω ότι μερικά από αυτά ανεβάζουν το latency και δεν συμφέρει να τα χρησιμοποιεί κανείς, απλά οι ρυθμίσεις του nstreme και τα αποτελέσματα που λέει ένας εκεί με άφησαν λίγο άφωνο);

----------


## papashark

> Δεν είμαι ειδήμων, αυτό που μου έχουν εξηγήσει είναι ότι και το turbo και το nstream επεμβαίνουν ΚΑΙ στο, όπως το λες, "φυσικό" λινκ και σκορπούν παραπάνω θόρυβο..
> 
> Δεν το έχω διασταυρώσει εκτός ΑΜΔΑ και επιφυλάσσομαι αλλά μέχρι να αποδειχτεί το αντίθετο, αν δεν έχω κάτω απο 70 σήμα το αφήνω απενεργοποιημένο.
> 
> Ειδικά εφόσον η διαμεταγωγή δεν βελτιώνεται θεαματικά..


Δεν νομίζω ότι το Nstreme σκορπά περισσότερο θόρυβο. Το nstreme έχει να κάνει (μάλλον) με την διαμόρφωση του 64QAM σε 128QAM, ενώ το turbo αντί για 20MHz πλάτος καναλιού, χρησιμοποιεί 40...

----------


## maznek

ειμαι κατω μαλων απο τον Πανο  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> ειμαι κατω μαλων απο τον Πανο


Κακό αυτό για σένα, γιατί άμα είσα από κάτω μου, θα σε έχω λιώσει  ::   ::  

Σοβαρά τώρα, δεν βλεπω τίποτα προβληματικό στον ρούτερ μου, από τι ώρα είσαι κάτω ?

----------


## maznek

```
19:21:08 wireless,info 00:11:F5:47:DF:[email protected]: lost connection, 
    got deauth: class 3 frame received (7)
```

  ::

----------


## papashark

> ```
> 19:21:08 wireless,info 00:11:F5:47:DF:[email protected]: lost connection, 
>     got deauth: class 3 frame received (7)
> ```


Τώρα δεν πιάνεις ούτε beacon ?

----------


## maznek

```
BAND       FREQ    USE   BW        NET-COUNT STA-COUNT
5ghz       5180MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5200MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5220MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5240MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5260MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5280MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5300MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5320MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5500MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5520MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5540MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5560MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5580MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5600MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5620MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5640MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5660MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5680MHz 0%    0bps      0         0        
5ghz       5700MHz 0%    0bps      0         0
```

arp D 10.80.195.105 00:11:F5:47 :: F:F9 wlan1-papashark

----------


## tserts

Το 'χει η μέρα...

Εγώ ξύπνησα με καμένη μητρική στο ΜΤ μου... 2 ώρες με έσκισε τώρα όλα παίζουν με μια εφεδρική που είχα..

Έφτιαξα το λινκ με Gavraki στα -74 το πρεσαριστό βύσμα τελικά έκανε δουλειά!!

Πάνο ισχύει αυτό που σου ζήτησα, θα αλλάξω όλα τα βύσματα και θα δοκιμάσω να δω που έχω απώλειες..

Να βγούν σωστά τα λινκ να ηρεμήσω...

----------


## tserts

Ξεκόλλησα και το εικονικό μηχάνημα που έχασε τα routes του γιατί τα έκανε μαντάρα πάλι η microsoft με μια νέα σύνδεση που μου εμφάνισε στα windows...

Νεκτάριε το proxy σου είναι κάτω;

Το λινκ σου ανέβηκε..

----------


## maznek

up & runing all  :: 

ok Πανο

----------


## papashark

> up & runing all 
> 
> ok Πανο


Χμμ... Δεν έκανα τίποτα  ::   ::   ::   :: 

Νερό σε feeder μου βρωμάει  ::

----------


## tserts

Έφτιαξα λίγο τα λινκ μου με αλλαγές βυσμάτων, κεντράρισμα και λίγο τσίμπημα στο σήμα.

Το κακό είναι ότι κάτω από -75 δεν πάει με τίποτα κανένα από τα 2 (το 3ο θέλει από την άλλη μεριά)... 

Έχω να δω κάτω από -70 πολλούς μήνες, μπαίνω στα ξένα ΜΤ και μου τρέχουν τα σάλια!  ::  

Η μητρική η παλιά δεν ξεκινάει με τίποτα, παραμένω με την εφεδρική αλλά τρώει κολλήματα συνεχώς, από αύριο (σήμερα πάω στο μπαλκόνι και τον σηκώνω) και μέχρι να την αλλάξω ο κόμβος θα είναι αναξιόπιστος...

----------


## tserts

Έχει κολλήσει ο κόμβος του Αλθαία, σηκώνεται το λινκ αλλά δεν πινγκάρω τίποτα, ούτε την άλλη άκρη του λινκ μας...

Του έστειλα σμσ να δώσει reboot αλλά ακόμα από χτες δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι... Καιρό είχα να μείνω χωρίς ΑΜΔΑ...

----------


## tserts

Άλλαξα Μ/Β ξανά (μια άλλη που είχα παλιά στον κόμβο, σίγουρα αξιόπιστη), κάναμε και reboot στον Althaia και τώρα όλα ρολόι.

Περιμένουμε σήμερα να βγει το tserts>demonet. Άντε να δούμε!

----------


## Emper0r

Το link tserts>demonet πάλι δεν καταφέραμε να το βγάλουμε.  ::  

Οπτική υπάρχει τέλεια και η απόσταση είναι γελοία.
Δοκιμάσαμε τον εξοπλισμό από το άλλο link που ήδη δουλεύει, αλλά τίποτα. (ο Tserts μας πιάνει με ένα χάλι σήμα -89 και εμείς καθόλου -όταν προσπαθούμε να πιάσουμε Tserts τον γυρνάμε σε AP Bridge mode φυσικά-)
Δοκιμάσαμε να παίξουμε σε διαφορετικές συχνότητες αλλά πάλι τίποτα.
Δοκιμάσαμε διάφορα σημεία της ταράτσας με διάφορες κλήσεις (όλα τα σημεία που δοκιμάσαμε είχαν καλή οπτική) αλλά και πάλι τίποτα.
Με ένα laptop πιάνουμε το Access Point του Tserts με -89 στο ίδιο σημείο που έχουμε στημένο το panel.
Παραθέτω και μερικές φωτογραφίες με την σχετική οπτική.

Έχει κανείς ίδεα τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## Vigor

Antenna a/Antenna b ?

----------


## Emper0r

Σωστός Vigor! Βγήκε το link.

----------


## Vigor

Μπράβο παίδες!  ::

----------


## tserts

Whawhawhaaat?  ::  

Τώρα με πήρε ο Δήμος και μου τα είπε.

Τι έγινε; Ο δήμος είχε αγοράσει κάτι atheros αλλά όχι cm9. Αυτές λοιπόν είχαν τις main και aux ανάποδα στην πλακέτα!

Το αστείο είναι ότι το ίδιο πάνελ με την λάθος σύνδεση στην ουρά συνδέονταν από την άλλη μεριά!!  ::  

Σε λίγο θα πάω να το κεντράρω και να το κλειδώσω, αρχίζει να πιέζει η κατάσταση πλέον για 2η διέξοδο. Έχω 4 κόμβους και 3 πελάτες που βγαίνουν ΑΜΔΑ από ΕΝΑ λινκ μου... Βουλιαγμένης θα γίνει το λινκάκι!!  ::

----------


## compiler

Παιδιά εγω ξερω χάθηκα λίγο αλλα ετρεχα και με κάποια προσωπικά θέματα και ελιψα και κάποιες μέρες εκτός αθηνών...
Ι am coming !

----------


## Emper0r

Λοιπόν το link emper0r->demonet->tserts στήθηκε και φαίνεται να δουλεύει (σχεδόν) σωστά.
Υπάρχει όμως ένα ακόμα πρόβλημα με το link demonet->tserts: αν και το σήμα φαίνεται αρκετά καλό (τον πιάνω με -66 και αυτός με -70-75ish) οι ταχύτητες είναι της τάξης 3-7Mbps.

Το link με το σπίτι μου (emper0r -69ish ->demonet -80ish) πιάνει 20Mbps για την πλάκα με ίδιο εξοπλισμό από την πλευρά του Demonet.
Χρησιμοποιώ Antena b.
Αρχικά πιστεύαμε ότι είναι θόρυβος από το link του Gavraki που περνάει σε πολύ κοντινή ευθεία, αλλά και όταν το κάναμε disable και από τις 2 πλευρές για δοκιμές η ταχύτητα δεν βελτιώθηκε.
Δοκιμάσαμε με Nstreme και Turbo, η βελτίωση στην ταχύτητα ήταν ελάχιστη (από 400KB/s πήγε στα 500KB/s και αυτό ασταθές).
Δοκιμάσαμε με διαφορετικές συχνότητες αλλά ήταν όλες χειρότερες από θέμα σήματος.

Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει; (ξέρω το έχω πει πολλές φορές αυτό πλέον  ::  )
Μπορώ να ανοίξω account στο Mikrotik του Demonet αν θέλει κάποιος να δει τις ρυθμίσεις εκεί (αυτό σε PM).

----------


## maznek

```
 Gavraki-GW    -76dBm... 36Mbps
```

  ::  μπραβω αντε να κλισουμε τον κυκλο  ::   ::

----------


## Emper0r

Σε άσχετο θέμα, πόσο καιρό κάνει συνήθως να μονιμοποιηθεί ένα C-Class από τη στιγμή που στέλνει κάποιος e-mail στο [email protected];

Ο κόμβος μου (emper0r) πληρεί τις προυποθέσεις για C-Class εδώ και μια εβδομάδα αλλά το e-mail που έστειλα δεν πήρε καμιά απάντηση ακόμα. Έχω αρχήσει να φοβάμαι μην γίνει καμιά μ@#[email protected]%$ και βρεθώ να παίρνω άλλο C-Class τελικά  ::  .
(Άλλος ένας λόγος που ρωτάω είναι γιατί και ο κόμβος Demonet πληρεί τις προυποθέσεις πλέον αφού βγήκε το link με Tserts, αλλά δεν θέλω να στείλω e-mail πάλι αν δεν σιγουρευτώ ότι το κάνω σωστά).

PS. Το πρόβλημα χαμηλής ταχύτητας με Tserts δεν έχει λυθεί, απλά δεν ήθελα να κάνω edit post που είχε ήδη reply για να προσθέσω και αυτό το θέμα  ::  .

----------


## 7bpm

Κάνε πάλι forward το email στους Hostmasters που είχες στείλει αρχικά και ρώτησε τους τι γίνετε.

Συνήθως παίρνει μόνο 1-2 μέρες για να σου ενεργοποιήσουν το C-Class. 

Ποιος ξέρει αυτή την φόρα ίσως το email σου το “έφαγε η μαρμάγκα”. 

Μην ανησυχείς όμως δεν πρόκειται να σου το αλλάξουν. Εφόσον το C Class φαίνεται στον κόμβο σου στο WiND να είναι σε κατάσταση αναμονής τότε έχει γίνει allocate σ’ εσένα και δεν μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να στο πάρει.

----------


## tserts

Η quagga μου είχε να ενημερωθεί από εποχές Ηλία, ευτυχώς ο Κώστας (kostas43gr) έβαλε ένα χεράκι και μου την ενημέρωσε, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ Κώστα και δημοσίως!!

Δήμο, έβαλα την εγγραφή στο wind για το λινκ με demonet αλλά δεν θα βγει ενεργό μέχρι να δηλωθεί και από την άλλη μεριά.

Πέρασέ με και συνδιαχειριστή στο wind του 15680 για να μπορώ και εγώ να δηλώνω αλλαγές εκεί. Να δηλώσεις και στο www.routers.awmn τον δικό σου κόμβο (το demonet το πέρασε ο Κώστας43...



Παιδιά χρειαζόμαστε ιδέες για το λινκ. Είναι απίστευτο με τέτοιο σήμα έχουμε τόσο χάλια ταχύτητες (το πρωί ήταν πάλι κάτω, δεν ξέρω τι είχε γίνει). Πείτε τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει που έχουμε -64 και ccq κάτω από 40%!!

Θα τρελαθώ, στο ΑΡ που συνδέονταν με αντανάκλαση (!) έπιανε την ίδια ταχύτητα ο Δήμος!

 ::

----------


## Emper0r

Σε πέρασα σαν συνδιαχειριστή στο WiND και πέρασα τον κόμβο μου στο routers.awmn. Επίσης έκανα και αίτηση να καταχωρηθώ και στο http://www.nagios.awmn (μια αίτηση για emper0r και μια για demonet).

Το link σήμερα φαίνεται βελτιωμένο σε σχέση με χθές (περίπου 14Mbps πριν λίγο που δοκίμασα) αλλά το CCQ εξακολουθεί να είναι χαμηλό και οι ταχύτητες θα έπρεπε να είναι αρκετά πιο γρήγορες με αυτό το σήμα και nstreme. Θα πάμε άυριο με demopaido στο demonet πάλι να κεντράρουμε λίγο το panel από την μεριά μας με βάση το σήμα μήπως και στρώσει, αλλά δεν είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξος.

PS. Βλέποντας ότι ο κόμβος έχει μόνο 7 ώρες uptime φαντάζομαι ότι το πρωί έγινε κάτι σε στυλ διακοπή ρεύματος στην πολυκατοικία ή το διαμέρισμα που το τροφοδοτεί και γι'αυτό έπεσε το link.

----------


## maznek

```
wlan1-papashark Shark2maznek      -67dBm... 48Mbps
```

Πανο να που πιασαμε και -67 ξεφηγαμε απο το -70 -80 αχαχχαχ  ::

----------


## papashark

Aντε να δω πότε θα είσαι αρκετά τυχερός να βγάλεις δεύτερο λινκ  ::

----------


## Emper0r

Παραθέτω και μια εικόνα με το Status από το "χαλασμένο" link με Tserts. Κανείς δεν έχει κάποια ιδέα του τι μπορεί να φταίει;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Παραθέτω και μια εικόνα με το Status από το "χαλασμένο" link με Tserts. Κανείς δεν έχει κάποια ιδέα του τι μπορεί να φταίει;


Καταρχάς ο ένας ακούει 8db καλύτερα από τον άλλο. Εκπέμπετε με την ίδια ισχύ ? Από την σωστή έξοδο ? Να δοκιμάζατε καμιά άλλη καρτούλα ?

----------


## Emper0r

Default ισχύ και οι 2. Δοκιμάσα ήδη να κατεβάσω ισχύ του Tserts ώστε να έχουμε και οι 2 περίπου -70, αλλά η κατάσταση παραμένει ίδια.
Τι εννοείς σωστή έξοδο; (χρησιμοποιώ antenna b στο MT, στην a δεν βγαίνει καν το link, θα έκανε διαφορά να βάλω το pigtail στην άλλη είσοδο και να ορίσω antenna a :: 
Άλλη καρτούλα δεν έχω προσωπικά, θα αγοράσω μια να υπάρχει.

----------


## tserts

Να δοκιμάσουμε και άλλη καρτούλα, εγώ έχω άλλη μια που κάθεται, αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται να φταίει αυτό..

----------


## maznek

::  http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?p=74#74το dc θα ειναι κατω  :: 
dc up  ::

----------


## maznek

video streaming vlc
http://10.69.58.9/forum/viewtopic.php?t=55  ::   ::   ::

----------


## [email protected]

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Ετοιμάζω δεύτερο κόμβο στην Γλυφάδα (william-2 #15903) και θα ήθελα να ξέρω την κατάσταση της περιοχής. Αν όλα πάνε καλά θα σκανάρω το Σου-Κου και θα ενημερώσω. Θέα περιορισμένη, ανατολικά κατά προτίμηση.

----------


## [email protected]

Μετά από ένα scan που έκανα χτες με grid σε Β έπιασα τους:
1) Κόμβος althaia (#5000)
2) Κόμβος nekgoldenmaz (#4289)
Τώρα δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους στην περιοχή γενικότερα αλλά και σε τι κατάσταση είναι οι παραπάνω, αν μπορούν να βγάλουν άλλα links, αλλά μπορείτε να με έχετε σαν υποψήφιο κόμβο σε μελλοντική οργάνωση της περιοχής.

----------


## maznek

::  καλοστων  ::  με τι σημα επιασες το 4289  ::  
μπορεις να ανεβασεις το σκαν  ::  να δω 
η γουιντν μας δηχνει τσιμα τσιμα

----------


## [email protected]

Είχα κάτι pic στο -75db αλλά πιστεύω ότι αν μου γύρναγες σε Α και μπορούσα να σε σκανάρω στα 5Ghz θα βγάζαμε κάτι όπως και με αρκετούς στην περιοχή. Επειδή είναι οι περισσότεροι σε Α γι’ αυτό και δεν έπιασα άλλους.

----------


## maznek

::  ok θα ετημασω ενα ιφ με σιεμ και θα το στρεψω

----------


## maznek

::  λογω κερικον φενομενων κατω απο παπασαρκ  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Same here... down το λινκ με papa.

Έπεσε ο router του;

----------


## papashark

> Same here... down το λινκ με papa.
> 
> Έπεσε ο router του;


Οταν έχει πολύ δυνατό Νοτιά, ταλαντώνετε ο ιστός, και από το κούνημα κολάει το PC...

----------


## maznek

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Ετοιμάζω δεύτερο κόμβο στην Γλυφάδα (william-2 #15903) και θα ήθελα να ξέρω την κατάσταση της περιοχής. Αν όλα πάνε καλά θα σκανάρω το Σου-Κου και θα ενημερώσω. Θέα περιορισμένη, ανατολικά κατά προτίμηση.





> Μετά από ένα scan που έκανα χτες με grid σε Β έπιασα τους:
> 1) Κόμβος althaia (#5000)
> 2) Κόμβος nekgoldenmaz (#4289)
> Τώρα δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους στην περιοχή γενικότερα αλλά και σε τι κατάσταση είναι οι παραπάνω, αν μπορούν να βγάλουν άλλα links, αλλά μπορείτε να με έχετε σαν υποψήφιο κόμβο σε μελλοντική οργάνωση της περιοχής.





> Είχα κάτι pic στο -75db αλλά πιστεύω ότι αν μου γύρναγες σε Α και μπορούσα να σε σκανάρω στα 5Ghz θα βγάζαμε κάτι όπως και με αρκετούς στην περιοχή. Επειδή είναι οι περισσότεροι σε Α γι’ αυτό και δεν έπιασα άλλους.


  ::  ετημο το ιφ με σσιδ awmn-4289-  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

έλα ρε μαζί με το δεύτερο παιδάκι που έρχεται θα ζευγαρώσεις και τα λινκ άντε να σε δω  ::   ::  
 ::   ::  


Συνελληνες αντισταθείτε θα μας φάνε τα γερόντια κάντε παιδιά επειγόντως

----------


## maznek

up ολα  ::  μεχρι νεοτερας  ::  βροχες και παλη στα νοτια  ::

----------


## telinformatic

Παιδιά καλησπέρα πρώτο μου μήνυμα στο forum θέλω και εγώ πολύ να γίνω client...είμαι στα 50 μέτρα από τον 1916...και ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν τον λειτουργεί o ale3is...του έστειλα και εκείνου σχετικό μήνυμα...thx και πάλι!!!  ::

----------


## maznek

Καλός τον  ::  πρώτα πρέπει να κάνεις μια εγγραφεί στη wind για να βλέπουμε το στίγμα σου  ::  
Με το 1916 ale3is έχουμε καιρό να τα πούμε  ::  δεν ξερω αν λειτούργει ο κόμβος  ::

----------


## telinformatic

> Καλός τον  πρώτα πρέπει να κάνεις μια εγγραφεί στη wind για να βλέπουμε το στίγμα σου  
> Με το 1916 ale3is έχουμε καιρό να τα πούμε  δεν ξερω αν λειτούργει ο κόμβος


Έχω εγγραφεί...maznek...με το όνομα telinformatic...komvos 16286...sou esteila ena pm!!!An exeis xrono apantise mou...thx!!!  ::

----------


## maznek

κανε ενα scan αν πιανεις το Access Point με ssid awmn4289ap ok  ::

----------


## Emper0r

Δες και για το access point me SSID awmn-15407-AP. Γενικά κάνε ένα scan και post εδώ να δούμε ποιούς πιάνεις  ::  .

----------


## maznek

Έγινε προσπάθεια κεντραρίσματος σήμερα του link 4289-15680 με όχι καλά αποτελέσματα  ::  
Λόγο του ότι το αέτωμα το διπλανό σπίτι δεν μου αφήνει περιθώριο  ::  
Θα προετοιμάσω μεταφορά του πιάτου σε άλλο ιστό για καλύτερη οπτική  ::  
Λόγο του παραπάνω θα καθυστερήσουμε λίγο  ::

----------


## Emper0r

Δεν πειράζει, ελπίζω μόνο να μη χρειαστεί επιπλέον κεντράρισμα από την δική μας πλευρά, γιατί το demopaido μπαίνει στρατό στις 9 του μήνα και αυτό θα περιορίσει πολύ την φυσική πρόσβαση στον κόμβο.

----------


## maznek

DOWN  ::

----------


## tserts

> Δεν πειράζει, ελπίζω μόνο να μη χρειαστεί επιπλέον κεντράρισμα από την δική μας πλευρά, γιατί το demopaido μπαίνει στρατό στις 9 του μήνα και αυτό θα περιορίσει πολύ την φυσική πρόσβαση στον κόμβο.


Ίσα ίσα, να φύγει ο τεμπέλης! Μπας και κάνουμε καμιά σωστή δουλειά...  ::   ::  

Τι γίνεται ρε σεις; Έχει βγει το μεταξύ σας;

----------


## Emper0r

Από την πλευρά μας ότι ήταν να βάλουμε το έχουμε βάλει και είμαστε έτοιμοι (εδώ και 1 μήνα  :: ). Περιμένουμε τον Νεκτάριο να μετακομίσει τον ιστό του σε σημείο με καλύτερη οπτική προς demonet ώστε να βγεί τίποτα χρησιμοποιήσιμο (αυτό που έχει βγεί ως τώρα είναι στα 1-2mbit max).

----------


## maznek

@πανο το ιφ σου το πιανω με -90 να κανω κεντραρισμα  ::  η να περιμενω  ::  

@emper0r το ιφ σου δεν το πιανω καθολου ειναι οκ ολλα  ::

----------


## papashark

Κάνε και πες μου να κάνω και εγώ.

----------


## Emper0r

Το IF είναι up και συνεχίζει να σε πιάνει από εμένα, αλλά εσύ δεν φαίνεται να με πιάνεις μιας και το log βγάζει έχει γεμίσει με "wireless,info 00:0B:6B:09:EC:[email protected]: failed to connect, join timeout".

----------


## Emper0r

emper0r down.

Από ότι φαίνεται υπερτίμισα τη στεγανότητα του κουτιού του ταρατσοpc μου. Κατά την διάρκεια της βροχής ο κόμβος έπεσε και προς κακή μου έκπληξη όταν πήγα στην ταράτσα είδα το τροφοδοτικό να έχει πάνω του σταγόνες νερού. Το εβγάλα από την πρίζα και τώρα που έχει στεγνώσει κάπως φαίνεται να ανάβει για μερικά λεπτά και μετά να ξανακλείνει μόνο του (και να μην ξανανάβει για κάποια ώρα). Η θεωρία μου είναι ότι υπάρχει ακόμα νερό μέσα το οποίο μεταφέρεται όταν ανάβει λόγο του ανεμηστίρα και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, οπότε το έβγαλα από την πρίζα προς το παρόν και θα ξαναδοκιμάσω αύριο όταν θα έχει στεγνώσει καλά.

----------


## tserts

Άντε ρε Δήμο, το επόμενο pc βάλ' το κατευθείαν σε κουβά τουλάχιστον να πλύνεις και κανένα αμάξι στην επόμενη βροχή!  ::  

Ευτυχώς που δεν έβαλε το demonet δε λέμε;

Το κοίταξες σήμερα;

----------


## tserts

Α, το ΑΡ μου το έχω ρίξει, θα ενημερώσω και το wind.

----------


## Emper0r

Μπα είναι περιττά έξοδα... το τωρινό κουτί μπορεί μια χαρά να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σαν κουβάς!

Το κουτί στο demonet είναι καλύτερη κατασκευή (η δεύτερη προσπάθεια είναι πάντα καλύτερη από την πρώτη!) οπότε δεν νομίζω να υπάρξει πρόβλημα εκεί.

Σχετικά με τις εξελίξεις, αν και το έβαλα μέσα στο σπίτι και στέγνωσε το πρόβλημα δεν φαίνεται να φτιάχνει, οπότε παρήγγειλα ενα Routerboard 433AH να το αντικαταστήσω. Ελπίζω να το έχω πριν το σαββατοκύριακο.

----------


## tserts

...κι εγώ κι όλη η οικογένειά μου...  ::  

Ρε Νεκτάριε δεν δουλεύει και το πρόξυ σου...

----------


## maznek

::   ::   ::  εμ δεν εχω λινκ καρδια μου

----------


## tserts

Ρε δεν το γυρνάμε στο κέντημα, αφού δεν μας πάει.. 

Έχω πρώιμα συμπτώματα στερητικού ινετ... Στη δουλειά γίνεται χαμός και στο σπίτι δεν έχω... 

Πρέπει να βάλω μπροστά και τη μετακόμιση του κόμβου στην στέγη, έχει κανένας φορητό που να μπορεί να σαρώσει στα 5ghz; Θέλω να δω τι φτάνει στο υπνοδωμάτιο από τα πάνελ...

----------


## tserts

Εκπέμπω με 16db από 24άρι panel που κοιτάει προς τα έξω. Το κρεβάτι από τα πάνελ απέχει ~3-4μ. Και 80άρης τοίχος εξωτερικός.

Τι λέτε, θα έχω ακτινοβολία μέσα; Μιλάω για πιθανή εγκυμοσύνη όχι για ενήλικες, έτσι;  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

μην φοβάσαι έχεις πολύ μεγαλύτερες ακτινοβολίες μέσα στο σπίτι σου από το να φοβάσαι τις εξωτερικές 
3 πυρηνοκινητες κόρες το επιβεβαιώνουν

σοβαρά τώρα αν δεν βάλεις το πάνελ να κανει υπέρηχο στην γυναίκα σου dont worry

----------


## maznek

@πανο σήμερα στο σκαν το έπιασα για λίγο στα -90 και μετά το έχασα  ::  
αν μπορέσεις κανε ένα τσεκάρισμα

----------


## papashark

> @πανο σήμερα στο σκαν το έπιασα για λίγο στα -90 και μετά το έχασα  
> αν μπορέσεις κανε ένα τσεκάρισμα


ok, θα κάνω.

----------


## Emper0r

Όλα διορθώθηκαν και emper0r είναι up πάλι.

Μένει μόνο να ξανακάνω κεντράρισμα στο πιάτο μου, κάτι το οποίο θα κάνω αύριο.

----------


## tserts

.

----------


## maznek

το σαββατοκύριακο θα ξανακάνω σκανάρισμα και κεντράρισμα άντε να δούμε  ::

----------


## papashark

> το σαββατοκύριακο θα ξανακάνω σκανάρισμα και κεντράρισμα άντε να δούμε


Aν δεν τα καταφέρεις να με πιάσεις με καλό σήμα, άστο στο καλύτερο που με πιάνεις, και γύρνα σε ΑΡ

----------


## maznek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maznek
> 
> το σαββατοκύριακο θα ξανακάνω σκανάρισμα και κεντράρισμα άντε να δούμε 
> 
> 
> Aν δεν τα καταφέρεις να με πιάσεις με καλό σήμα, άστο στο καλύτερο που με πιάνεις, και γύρνα σε ΑΡ


ok έτυμο σε AP

----------


## maznek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maznek
> 
> ...


θα ανεβάσω το πιάτο πιο ψηλά μπας και

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maznek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Για βάλτο γιατί δεν σε πιάνω καθόλου από καμία μου κεραία....

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maznek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maznek
> 
> ...


Δεν τσεκάρεις μία μήπως πιάνεις και μένα;  ::  

awmn-2332-BBSearch-Peiraia 5320

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maznek
> 
> ...


Μάλλον κάτι δεν πάει καλά από την μεριά μου.

Εχω 3 κεραίες προς τα εσάς, δεν πιάνω κανέναν από καμία.....  ::  

Oτι κοιτάει προς Νότια προάστια, απλά δεν παίζει, η δε κεραία που κοιτάει στον cha0s, την ώρα που κάνω scan ο θόρυβος που δείχνει ξεκινάει από τα -99, σιγά σιγά ανεβαίνει στα -82 και μετά πάλι σιγά σιγά πέφτει στα -99 !

----------


## maznek

σκαναροντασ με το ιφ για προς τον Πανο έπιασα 

```
      ADDRESS           SSID              BAND       FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME       
AB R  00:0B:6B:09:EC:2F awmn-4289-15680   5ghz       5680 -42 4289-to-15680
```

 τον emper0r

----------


## papashark

> σκαναροντασ με το ιφ για προς τον Πανο έπιασα 
> 
> ```
>       ADDRESS           SSID              BAND       FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME       
> AB R  00:0B:6B:09:EC:2F awmn-4289-15680   5ghz       5680 -42 4289-to-15680
> ```
> 
>  τον emper0r


Kαι μάλιστα με βαρβάτο σήμα !

Αντε, καλά σου έκατσε  :: 

Από την άλλη εγώ δοκίμασα να σκανάρω και με άλλα πράγματα, και δεν σε πιάνω...  ::

----------


## Emper0r

> σκαναροντασ με το ιφ για προς τον Πανο έπιασα 
> 
> ```
>       ADDRESS           SSID              BAND       FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME       
> AB R  00:0B:6B:09:EC:2F awmn-4289-15680   5ghz       5680 -42 4289-to-15680
> ```
> 
>  τον emper0r


Πολύ ωραίο σήμα. Φαντάζομαι το κανονικό IF προς εμένα δεν το έχεις γυρίσει προς τα εκεί ακόμα μιας και δεν βλέπω αλλαγή στο σήμα από την πλευρά μου.

----------


## maznek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maznek
> 
> σκαναροντασ με το ιφ για προς τον Πανο έπιασα 
> 
> ```
>       ADDRESS           SSID              BAND       FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME       
> AB R  00:0B:6B:09:EC:2F awmn-4289-15680   5ghz       5680 -42 4289-to-15680
> ```
> 
> ...


είναι λίγο κουλό το θέμα όταν έχω το πιάτο του Πανου με την cm του Πανου πιάνω τον emper0r όταν έχω την cm του emper0r με το πιάτο του Πανου δεν τον πιάνω.

πρέπει να κάνω μεταφορές στα πιάτα να δω τι πραγματικά παίζει

----------


## maznek

Πανο έκανες τίποτα με τα πιάτα σου εγώ αύριο θα σηκώσω το δικό μου λίγο ποιο πάνω κανε και συ τίποτα γιατί έχω μείνει εκτός και τρώω τρελή φρίκη
μεγάλη αρωστια το δίκτυο το τράγιο μου στερητικό σύνδρομο  ::

----------


## Emper0r

> Πανο έκανες τίποτα με τα πιάτα σου εγώ αύριο θα σηκώσω το δικό μου λίγο ποιο πάνω κανε και συ τίποτα γιατί έχω μείνει εκτός και τρώω τρελή φρίκη
> μεγάλη αρωστια το δίκτυο το τράγιο μου στερητικό σύνδρομο


Χρησιμοποίησε το να συνδεθείς σε μένα με το -40 σήμα να μην μένεις εκτός!  ::

----------


## papashark

> Πανο έκανες τίποτα με τα πιάτα σου εγώ αύριο θα σηκώσω το δικό μου λίγο ποιο πάνω κανε και συ τίποτα γιατί έχω μείνει εκτός και τρώω τρελή φρίκη
> μεγάλη αρωστια το δίκτυο το τράγιο μου στερητικό σύνδρομο


Δοκίμασα και με άλλη κάρτα να σε σκανάρω, με άλλο feeder, το πιάτο δεν κουνιέτε από την θέση του έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά δεν έπιασα τίποτα την Πέμπτη που είχα ανέβει στην ταράτσα.

Αν θες να δοκιμάσω να στήσω κεραία κάπου αλλού μπας και με κόβει ξαφνικά τίποτα κοντά σε μένα...

----------


## ntheodor

Μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου πει ποιος ειναι ο διαχειριστης του κομβου Althaia #5000 για καποιες στατικες IP

----------


## maznek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maznek
> 
> Πανο έκανες τίποτα με τα πιάτα σου εγώ αύριο θα σηκώσω το δικό μου λίγο ποιο πάνω κανε και συ τίποτα γιατί έχω μείνει εκτός και τρώω τρελή φρίκη
> μεγάλη αρωστια το δίκτυο το τράγιο μου στερητικό σύνδρομο 
> 
> 
> Χρησιμοποίησε το να συνδεθείς σε μένα με το -40 σήμα να μην μένεις εκτός!


αυτό είναι λάθος εκτίμηση μπερδεύτηκα με της mac

----------


## maznek

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maznek
> 
> Πανο έκανες τίποτα με τα πιάτα σου εγώ αύριο θα σηκώσω το δικό μου λίγο ποιο πάνω κανε και συ τίποτα γιατί έχω μείνει εκτός και τρώω τρελή φρίκη
> μεγάλη αρωστια το δίκτυο το τράγιο μου στερητικό σύνδρομο 
> 
> 
> Δοκίμασα και με άλλη κάρτα να σε σκανάρω, με άλλο feeder, το πιάτο δεν κουνιέτε από την θέση του έτσι κι αλλιώς, αλλά δεν έπιασα τίποτα την Πέμπτη που είχα ανέβει στην ταράτσα.
> 
> Αν θες να δοκιμάσω να στήσω κεραία κάπου αλλού μπας και με κόβει ξαφνικά τίποτα κοντά σε μένα...


έχει διακοπή ρεύματος ελπίζω να έχω ρεύμα το απόγευμα

----------


## demopaido

ΓΕΙΑΑΑΑΑAAAAAA  ::

----------


## tserts

Νεκτάριε το είχα παρκάρει αργότερα το κιν, πότε λες να το δούμε; Σήμερα έχει βροχές λέει ο καιρός..

Πάμε Τετάρτη;

----------


## maznek

> Νεκτάριε το είχα παρκάρει αργότερα το κιν, πότε λες να το δούμε; Σήμερα έχει βροχές λέει ο καιρός..
> 
> Πάμε Τετάρτη;


ναι τετάρτη οκ να βάλουμε ένα χέρι να ξαναπάρει μπρος ο κόμβος

----------


## maznek

> Νεκτάριε το είχα παρκάρει αργότερα το κιν, πότε λες να το δούμε; Σήμερα έχει βροχές λέει ο καιρός..
> 
> Πάμε Τετάρτη;


πάμε Σάββατο;

----------


## tserts

Παίζει να έχω ένα ραντεβού, θα ξέρω αύριο κατά τις 12..

----------


## maznek

> Αν θες να δοκιμάσω να στήσω κεραία κάπου αλλού μπας και με κόβει ξαφνικά τίποτα κοντά σε μένα...


Πανο δοκίμασε και αυτό μπας και γιατί από τα σκαναρισματα 0  ::

----------


## Emper0r

Δοκιμάσατε καθόλου και για το link με demonet;

----------


## maznek

ξεκινάω προσπάθεια να ξαναφτιάξω τον κόμβο  ::  
@Πανο = είσαι ακόμα up  ::  (σε ευχαριστώ για όλη τη βοήθεια σου σε όλα)  ::  

@Emper0r = θα τσεκάρω και το λινκ του demonet (μήπως έχω ξεχάσει την πρέσα για τα βύσματα σε σένα  ::  )

@tserts & Emper0r = στης εργασίες τακτοποίησις του κόμβου θα βάλετε κάνα χεράκι  ::  

σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρων που θα ενδεικνύεται και πάλι για την ανορθώσει του κόμβου
 ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

αντε να δουμε γιατι θα πιασω το μαστιγιο σε λιγο

----------


## tserts

Τι είναι αυτό το ΑΜΔΑ ρε παιδιά, έχω ξεχάσει... Κάτι θυμάμαι είχα βάλει στο μπαλκόνι μου αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τι....  ::  

Νεκτάριε Σάββατο μάλλον θα ανοίξω εγώ το μαγαζί οπότε δύσκολο. Κυριακή, με την προϋπόθεση να κεράσεις καφέ, έρχομαι...  ::  

Παπατσάρκ, έχουν πιάσει αράχνες οι θήκες του διαμαντιού στο συρτάρι μου...  ::

----------


## papashark

> ξεκινάω προσπάθεια να ξαναφτιάξω τον κόμβο  
> @Πανο = είσαι ακόμα up  (σε ευχαριστώ για όλη τη βοήθεια σου σε όλα)  
> 
> σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρων που θα ενδεικνύεται και πάλι για την ανορθώσει του κόμβου


Σαν κόμβος είμαι UP, σαν ΒΒ με εσένα όμως όχι να σου πω την αλήθεια, έχω γυρίσει το λινκ εδώ και καιρό αλλού.

Όμως μέσα στην επόμενη βδομάδα, να στήσω καινούργιο πιάτο για να το ξαναβγάλουμε  :: 




> Παπατσάρκ, έχουν πιάσει αράχνες οι θήκες του διαμαντιού στο συρτάρι μου...


Oσο περνάει ο καιρός δεν γίνονται καλύτερες σαν τα bourbons ?

----------


## tserts

> Oσο περνάει ο καιρός δεν γίνονται καλύτερες σαν τα bourbons ?


Οι θήκες γίνονται καλύτερες, αλλά το τηλέφωνό σου θα έχει γίνει ριγέ μέχρι να περάσεις...  ::

----------


## Emper0r

Ναί την πρέσσα πρέπει να την έχω ακόμα εδώ μιας και ήταν να την επιστρέψω όταν θα έβγαινε το link (που δε βγήκε ποτέ  :: ) . Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν την έχω εδώ ή είναι στο σπίτι του demopaido (θα κοιτάξω σε λίγο), πάντως αν δεν την βρω εδώ θα παραγγείλω μια καινούργια σήμερα για να επιστρέψω.

Για βοήθεια μπορώ ότι μέρα θες αρκεί να είναι απόγεμα μετά τις 5-6. Για να επιστρέψω την πρέσσα μπορώ και πρωί απλά πες μου πότε θές.

----------


## tserts

Μάλλον είναι κάτω ο demonet από την χθεσινή διακοπή.

Emper0r πώς γίνεται να κάνουμε reboot σε αυτόν;

----------


## Emper0r

Μια χαρά είναι δείχνει ο demonet, συνδέομαι κανονικά μαζί του, το link με εσένα το δείχνει down (σου έστειλα και pm). Αν γίνεται δες από την πλευρά σου να σιγουρευτούμε ότι δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα και αν είναι στο demonet θα κανονίσω να πάω εκεί να δω τι συνέβη (θέλω να το αποφύγω μέχρι να είμαστε σίγουροι γιατί θα πρέπει να ψάχνω το dempaido να κανονίσει μαζί τους).

----------


## tserts

Δήμο μέχρι και χθες το απόγευμα ήταν κάτω το λινκ, σήμερα που είδα την απάντηση σου μπήκα σε μένα και είδα το λινκ κάτω αλλά πάλι δεν περνούσαν πακέτα.

Έκανα reboot και όλα ΟΚ αλλά κάτι τρέχει και τρώει κολλήματα συχνά... Θα το ψάξω...

----------


## tserts

Τελικά το λινκ είναι ΓΤΠ...

Πάνω κάτω συνέχεια με χαμηλό σήμα. Μου θυμίζει συμπτώματα βρεγμένου feeder. Θα δω το πάνελ μου και αν είναι ΟΚ, θα πρέπει να δούμε το πιάτο στο demonet...

----------


## Emper0r

Ψάχνω και εγώ το demopaido από χθές για να κανονίσω να πάω (ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα από την πλευρά του δεν θα έκανε κακό λίγη συντήρηση μετά από τόσο καιρό) αλλά τίποτα ακόμα. Εύχομαι πάντως να είναι πρόβλημα βρεγμένου πράγματος γιατί αυτό θα στεγνώσει και θα φτιάξει μόνο του μέχρι να μπορέσω να πάω από εκεί αντί να είναι down για καμιά εβδομάδα.

----------


## tserts

Αν έχει σακούλα που έχει πάρει νερά, ούτε σε 2 χρόνια δεν στεγνώνει αν δεν το βγάλεις να το στρώσεις...

Τέσπα, καλό θα ήταν να δούμε τι γίνεται εκεί πάνω ούτως ή άλλως.

Εγώ το απόγευμα θα κοιτάξω το δικό μου αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει κάτι γιατί είναι πάνελ...

----------


## Emper0r

Panel είναι και στο demonet  ::  . Εγώ σκεύτομαι μην έχει μπει νερό στην ένωση του καλωδίου με τον connector στο κουτί (αν και θα ήταν περίεργο να χαλάσει μόνο το ένα link έτσι, καθώς είναι δίπλα δίπλα με το άλλο). Τα καλώδια αυτά τα είχαμε φτιάξει εμείς οπότε δεν θα ήταν απίθανο να μην έχουν φτιαχτεί καλά και να μπορεί να μπει νερό στον connector. Είχαμε βάλει σιλικόνη βέβαια για να μην συμβεί αυτό και τον προηγούμενο χειμώνα τον πέρασε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα αλλά δεν είναι απίθανο να χάλασε με τον καιρό και τον ήλιο.

----------


## Emper0r

Το link φαίνεται να έφτιαξε μόνο του, οπότε τουλάχιστον ξέρουμε ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποια μόνιμη βλάβη. Εγώ πάντως θα πάω εκεί να δω σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται ο εξοπλισμός και να βρω από τι μπορεί να προέκυψε αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## tserts

Τώρα μόλις μπήκα σπίτι και το είδα πάνω και κεφάτο!

Μάλλον για υγρασία πάμε ή παίζει κάνενα εμποδιάκι να ήταν προσωρινά ανάμεσα (γερανός :: ..

Άντε κόντευα να τελειώσω το wolfenstein από τη βαρεμάρα μου χωρίς Inet...  ::

----------


## Emper0r

Βασικά τώρα που το κοίταξα περισσότερο το link δουλεύει μεν αλλά δεν θα το έλεγα καθόλου κεφάτο! Στο bandwidth test ο demonet κάνει receive κανονικά με full speed, αλλά send κάνει με ταχύτητα 5mbps και το CCQ να πέφτει στα 30%. Το TX σήμα είναι στο συνηθισμένο -68 και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχει γίνει τελικά.

----------


## maznek

alo alo  ::  
@Emper0r = αν δεν το έχεις παρατηρήσει το λινκ μας είναι σταθερό αλλά θέλει κεντράρισμα 
θα μπορέσουμε να το κάνουμε μαζί  ::  και πότε  ::  

@tserts = γεννήσατε  ::   ::  




> Σαν κόμβος είμαι UP, σαν ΒΒ με εσένα όμως όχι να σου πω την αλήθεια, έχω γυρίσει το λινκ εδώ και καιρό αλλού.
> 
> Όμως μέσα στην επόμενη βδομάδα, να στήσω καινούργιο πιάτο για να το ξαναβγάλουμε


@papashark = είναι έτυμο το καινούργιο πιάτο  ::  για να αρχεισω τα σκανρισματα  ::

----------


## Emper0r

Tserts: Ακόμα ψάχνω το demopaido για να κανονίσει με τον θείο του (μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην δική του ταράτσα είναι ο κόμβος και όχι σε κάποια δικιά μου) να πάω να μονώσω λίγο καλύτερα τους connectorες για να μην ψάχνουμε πάλι το link με Tserts όταν ξαναβρέξει (η θεωρία μου είναι ότι πρέπει να ξεράθηκε η σιλικόνη το καλοκαίρι με τον ήλιο και απλά με την βροχή έφυγε, αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως πέρασε τον περασμένο χειμώνα χωρίς να κάνει κιχ με τόσες βροχές).

maznek: Εννοείς πότε μπορώ να κεντράρω από demonet ή πότε μπορώ να περάσω από εσένα και να κεντράρουμε το πιάτο από τη μεριά σου; Αν είναι το δεύτερο μπορώ Τρίτη (ακόμα και αύριο) και Σαβατοκύριακο οτιδήποτε ώρα ή Παρασκευή πριν τις 3 γιατί μετά πρέπει να φύγω για σχολή. Διάλεξε όποια βολεύει καλύτερα και πές/postαρε μου  ::  .
Για το πρώτο θα το κάνω όταν θα πάω εκεί για το θέμα με τον Tserts, δυστυχώς δεν έχω ημερομηνία ακόμα για αυτό.

----------


## maznek

> maznek: Εννοείς πότε μπορώ να κεντράρω από demonet ή πότε μπορώ να περάσω από εσένα και να κεντράρουμε το πιάτο από τη μεριά σου; Αν είναι το δεύτερο μπορώ Τρίτη (ακόμα και αύριο) και Σαβατοκύριακο οτιδήποτε ώρα ή Παρασκευή πριν τις 3 γιατί μετά πρέπει να φύγω για σχολή. Διάλεξε όποια βολεύει καλύτερα και πές/postαρε μου  .
> Για το πρώτο θα το κάνω όταν θα πάω εκεί για το θέμα με τον Tserts, δυστυχώς δεν έχω ημερομηνία ακόμα για αυτό.


είναι το δεύτερο , αν δε μας πιάσει καμιά βροχή καθημερινές μπορώ μετά της 5 κανε μου ένα τηλ να περάσω να σε πάρω  ::

----------


## Emper0r

Κάνε μου ένα PM το τηλέφωνο αν είναι εύκολο, το έχω χάσει.
EDIT: Έστειλα την ερώτηση σε PM.

----------


## maznek

> Κάνε μου ένα PM το τηλέφωνο αν είναι εύκολο, το έχω χάσει.
> EDIT: Έστειλα την ερώτηση σε PM.


 Έστειλα PM

----------


## Emper0r

Δεν καταφέραμε πολλά στο κεντράρισμα λόγω του δυνατού αέρα σήμερα που, λόγω του είχαν ξεσφύξει με τον καιρό οι αντιρίδες, έκανε τον ιστό να ταλαντώνεται και το σήμα να ανεβοκατεβαίνει. Βάλαμε όμως το BGP να δουλεύει στο link ώστε να μπορέσει ο κόμβος του Νεκτάριου να βγει πάλι προς το AWMN (το link βγάζει bandwidth γύρω στα 10mbps αλλά είναι τερματικός κόμβος αυτή τη στιγμή οπότε δεν δημιουργείται πρόβλημα). Ελπίζω ότι με σφίξιμο στις αντιρίδες και λίγο κεντράρισμα από την πλευρά του demonet να μπορέσει να βγει κάτι καλύτερο στο μέλλον.

----------


## maznek

```
Flags: A - active, B - bss, P - privacy, R - routeros-network, N - nstreme 
      ADDRESS           SSID                               BAND       FREQ SIG NF  SNR RADIO-NAME                             
AB    00:1F:33:07:75:9E HomeDG                             2.4ghz-b   2412 -90 -96 6  
ABP   00:0F:B5:CF:3C:46 NETGEAR                            2.4ghz-b   2422 -86 -96 10 
ABP   00:1D:19:8C:E0:34 CONNX                              2.4ghz-b   2437 -80 -97 17 
ABP   00:15:56:B5:FE:B5 OTE                                2.4ghz-b   2437 -81 -97 16 
AB    00:1C:F0:E3:2A:0E dlink                              2.4ghz-b   2437 -80 -97 17 
ABP   00:1A:2A:8A:A3:03 CONNX                              2.4ghz-b   2437 -84 -97 13 
ABP   00:15:56:B4:FA:AA EF                                 2.4ghz-b   2437 -82 -97 15 
ABP   00:17:C2:F4:D2:A8 ONTelecoms                         2.4ghz-b   2437 -85 -97 12 
ABP   00:13:33:0F:5D:54 OTE CONNX                          2.4ghz-b   2437 -91 -97 6  
ABP   00:13:33:0F:50:7A OTE CONNX                          2.4ghz-b   2437 -86 -97 11 
ABPR  00:0C:42:31:76:9A awmn-361-ap                        2.4ghz-b   2437 -90 -97 7   000C4231769A                           
AB    00:13:10:9B:27:18 awmn4289-in-maz1                   2.4ghz-b   2442 -80 -96 16 
ABP   00:14:BF:6E:6A:BE AMP1                               2.4ghz-b   2447 -90 -96 6  
ABP   00:1C:A2:B2:EF:35 ONTelecoms                         2.4ghz-b   2452 -85 -96 11 
ABP   00:1C:A2:AC:BD:69 conidis                            2.4ghz-b   2452 -90 -96 6  
ABP   00:1C:A2:AC:6D:15 dionysis-ON                        2.4ghz-b   2452 -92 -96 4  
ABP   00:1C:A2:AC:3C:DD ONTelecomsKaras                    2.4ghz-b   2452 -89 -96 7  
AB    00:1C:DF:82:EF:EF Belkin54g                          2.4ghz-b   2452 -88 -96 8  
ABP   00:1C:A2:AA:89:29 ONTelecoms                         2.4ghz-b   2452 -93 -96 3  
ABP   00:18:46:02:82:3E nikos                              2.4ghz-b   2457 -81 -96 15 
ABP   00:1E:E5:99:63:DA linksys                            2.4ghz-b   2462 -82 -96 14 
ABP   00:14:C1:3E:6F:D3 USR9108                            2.4ghz-b   2462 -86 -96 10 
ABP   00:18:39:2B:27:B2 linksys                            2.4ghz-b   2462 -87 -96 9  
ABP   00:14:BF:6F:87:22 linksys                            2.4ghz-b   2462 -82 -96 14 
ABP   00:1E:E5:8D:FF:A4 linksys                            2.4ghz-b   2462 -86 -96 10 
ABP   00:21:63:3C:7E:04 konstantina                        2.4ghz-b   2462 -82 -96 14 
 BP   00:22:3F:54:04:F4 NETGEAR                            2.4ghz-b   2462 -89 -96 7  
ABP   00:1A:C1:15:C8:76 3Com                               2.4ghz-b   2462 -91 -96 5  
ABP   00:1D:19:89:2F:6D CONNX                              2.4ghz-b   2437 -93 -97 4  
 BP   00:17:C2:F6:AC:B4 ONTelecoms                         2.4ghz-b   2437 -91 -97 6  
ABP   00:13:33:19:47:BE OTE CONNX                          2.4ghz-b   2437 -85 -97 12 
ABP   00:1E:E5:92:41:FA eftimiadis                         2.4ghz-b   2462 -91 -96 5  
ABP   00:1E:74:B1:1B:2E CONN-X_5215                        2.4ghz-b   2462 -92 -96 4  
AB    00:1C:A2:AC:6F:39 AMX                                2.4ghz-b   2462 -90 -96 6  
AB    00:14:BF:94:35:05 linksys                            2.4ghz-b   2462 -90 -96 6  
ABP   00:1C:F0:AD:D5:3E dlink                              2.4ghz-b   2437 -90 -97 7  
ABP   00:15:56:B4:F6:EA OTENET_3226                        2.4ghz-b   2437 -90 -97 7  
AB    00:19:3E:E5:C3:3D ONTelecoms                         2.4ghz-b   2437 -92 -97 5  
 B    00:50:F1:12:12:10 TI-AR7WRD                          2.4ghz-b   2462 -81 -96 15 
 BP   00:14:BF:6A:B4:9C linksys                            2.4ghz-b   2462 -92 -96 4  
ABP   00:1C:DF:76:D3:5D J-P                                2.4ghz-b   2462 -92 -96 4  
-- [Q quit|D dump|C-z pause|down]
```

ένα σκαν από την ομνι της π.... γίνεται  ::   ::  
αυτό awmn-361-ap πιάνου είναι  ::

----------


## Emper0r

*Node hellascom (#361)* σύμφωνα με το Wind.
Μάλλον τον πιάνει από τον Πειραιά.

----------


## maznek

::  Πανο μπας και έβαλες το ιφ να σκαναρω  ::

----------


## maznek

ο dns 10.69.58.12 nekgoldenmaz.awmn 
προσορινα κατω για τεχνικουσ λογουσ

----------


## Emper0r

Βλέπω ότι και το link demonet-tserts είναι σε ιδιαίτερα άσχημη κατάσταση με -87 σήμα και send που μερικές φορές χτυπάει τιμές kbps (αναρωτιέμαι, πως χρησιμοποιείς το Internet όταν κατεβάζει με ρυθμό kbps  :: ). Δεν είμαι σίγουρος σε πια πλευρά βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα, αλλά μου θύμισε ότι εδώ και 2 μήνες έχω αγοράσει πιάτο και το έχω σπίτι μου να κάθετε χωρίς να το έχω βάλει. Θα προσπαθήσω να μπεί μέσα στην άλλη βδομάδα που γυρνάει και ο Γιώργος.

----------


## demopaido

Λοιπόν επέστρεψα για πάντα τέλος το κεφάλαιο Χίος !!!
Σε τρεις μήνες Ανθυπολοχαγός παιδιαααααα !!!! χαχαχαχ
Λοιπόν θα φτιάξουμε με τον Δήμο το συντομότερο ότι δεν λειτουργεί !!!
Άσχετο Tserts έχουν αλλάξει οι κωδικοί πρόσβασης στο mikrotik του gayraki ?
Επίσης βλέπω gayraki εσένα όμως όχι 

----------


## maznek

> Λοιπόν επέστρεψα για πάντα τέλος το κεφάλαιο Χίος !!!
> Σε τρεις μήνες Ανθυπολοχαγός παιδιαααααα !!!! χαχαχαχ
> Λοιπόν θα φτιάξουμε με τον Δήμο το συντομότερο ότι δεν λειτουργεί !!!
> Άσχετο Tserts έχουν αλλάξει οι κωδικοί πρόσβασης στο mikrotik του gayraki ?
> Επίσης βλέπω gayraki εσένα όμως όχι 


ατνε να κανουμε και κανα λινκ

----------


## maznek

χριστός ανέστη

@Emper0r το ιφ που βλέπει προς τα μένα ειναι απ για ντα δεν το σκαναρω

----------


## Emper0r

Ναί το IF είναι up και σε AP mode συνέχεια. Βλέπω μάλιστα στο log διάφορα κατά καιρούς connect/disconnect από εσένα (το τελευταίο ήταν στις 27 Μαρτίου).

----------


## maznek

κάνε σκαναρισμα να δούμε τι κάνουμε

----------


## Emper0r

Μόλις έκανα, δεν έπιασε τίποτα δυστυχώς.

----------


## maznek

@ Emper0r πρέπει να κάνουμε κεντράρισμα πότε μπορείς?

----------


## maznek

ιφ awmn-4289-looking βλέπει προς Πειραιά οποίος από το awmn θέλει κάνουμε BB

----------


## maznek

ADDRESS SSID BAND FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME 
B RN 00:0B:6B:34:90:B6 awmn-3473-405 5ghz 5115 -84 vassilis-papasha 
AB RN 00:03:2F:12:34:55 awmn-2288-10523 5ghz 5150 -83 speedy2>scorpion 
AB R 00:0C:42:61:C5:F3 awmn-23-NP 5ghz 5180 -73 000C4261C5F3 
ABPR 00:15:6D:E6:34:15 awmn-1265-pipinos 5ghz 5300 -74 awmn-pipinos-a 
B R 00:0B:6B:09:EC:2F awmn-4289-15680 5ghz 5700 -39 4289-to-15680 
AB R 00:0C:42:18:49:57 awmn-23-1790 5ghz 5300 -88 000C42184957 
B RN 00:0B:6B:0A:9E:14 awmn-11399-6496 5ghz 5530 -85 milos74-petros 

ένα ωραιότατο πρωινό σκαναρισμα

----------


## maznek

Flags: A - active, B - bss, P - privacy, R - routeros-network, N - nstreme 
ADDRESS SSID BAND FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME 
B R 00:0C:42:66:99 :: 6 AWMN-10733-FREE-2 5ghz 5300 -84 AWMN-10733-FREE-



Flags: A - active, B - bss, P - privacy, R - routeros-network, N - nstreme 
ADDRESS SSID BAND FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME 
AB R 00:0C:42:66:99 :: 6 AWMN-10733-FREE-2 5ghz 5300 -90 AWMN-10733-FREE- 
B R 00:0B:6B:09:EC:2F awmn-4289-15680 5ghz 5700 -35 4289-to-15680 
BP 00:15:6D:E6:34:15 awmn-1265-pipinos 5ghz 5300 -91
B R 00:0C:42:61:C5:F3 awmn-23-NP 5ghz 5180 -86 000C4261C5F3

----------


## maznek

Flags: A - active, B - bss, P - privacy, R - routeros-network, N - nstreme 
ADDRESS SSID BAND FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME 
AB R 00:0C:42:61:C5:F3 awmn-23-NP 5ghz 5180 -84 000C4261C5F3 
AB R 00:0C:42:66:99 :: 6 AWMN-10733-FREE-2 5ghz 5300 -80 AWMN-10733-FREE- 
BPR 00:15:6D:E6:34:15 awmn-1265-pipinos 5ghz 5300 -86 awmn-pipinos-a

----------


## mojiro

από τον TR #18635

την Κυριακή πιάσαμε

awmn-4289-15680 - 5700
awmn-1265-pipinos - 5300
AWMN-10733-FREE-2 - 5300

Παράλληλα υπάρχει interface στραμμένο περίπου προς εκεί που πιάσαμε το awmn-4289-15680
με ssid awmn-15407-18635 στους 5400 & radio-name awmn-18635-searching

----------


## tserts

Χμ...

Από σήμα; Αντανάκλαση ή βγαίνει κάνα σωστό λινκ;

----------


## mojiro

τα σήματα ήταν αρκετά χαμηλά (-81 στη καλύτερη περίπτωση) όπου υποθέτω ότι είτε ήταν από ανάκλαση, είτε πλευρικές εκπομπές δεδομένου ότι βλέπαμε το link (awmn-4289-15680) σχεδόν κάθετα.

στο awmn-4289-15680 ποιος είναι access point ?

----------


## maznek

> τα σήματα ήταν αρκετά χαμηλά (-81 στη καλύτερη περίπτωση) όπου υποθέτω ότι είτε ήταν από ανάκλαση, είτε πλευρικές εκπομπές δεδομένου ότι βλέπαμε το link (awmn-4289-15680) σχεδόν κάθετα.
> 
> στο awmn-4289-15680 ποιος είναι access point ?


το 4289

----------


## maznek

Flags: A - active, N - access-point 
# FREQ ADDRESS SIG OF-FREQ OF-TRAF BW SSID 
0 AN 5180MHz 00:0C:42:61:C5:F3 -83 0.1% 100% 8.6kbps awmn-23-NP 
1 N 5300MHz 00:15:6D:E6:34:15 -79 0.6% 100% 33.9kbps awmn-1265-pipinos
2 N 5700MHz 00:0B:6B:09:EC:2F -38 0.1% 100% 8.3kbps awmn-4289-15680

----------


## mojiro

Σκάναρες και προς τον 18635?

----------


## maznek

αμα δε βρεξει θα σκαναρω

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

μα σκαναρεις εμενα να με χεσεις χεχεχεχεε

----------


## maznek

Flags: A - active, B - bss, P - privacy, R - routeros-network, N - nstreme 
ADDRESS SSID BAND FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME 
AB R 00:0C:42:61:C5:F3 awmn-23-NP 5ghz 5180 -72 000C4261C5F3 
B R 00:0B:6B:84:AA:B8 awmn-393-1265 5ghz 5280 -87 000B6B84AAB8 
BPR 00:15:6D:E6:34:15 awmn-1265-pipinos 5ghz 5300 -70 awmn-pipinos-a 
B R 00:0C:42:65:F5:30 awmn-361-4929 5ghz 5600 -89 000C4265F530 
AB R 00:0B:6B:09:EC:2F awmn-4289-15680 5ghz 5700 -38 4289-to-15680 
BP 00:22:B0:48:AE:10 Mixalineio 5ghz 5240 -86

----------


## mojiro

αυτό είναι ένα full scan;

υπέεεεεροχα... έρε νέκρα...

----------


## maznek

Flags: A - active, B - bss, P - privacy, R - routeros-network, N - nstreme 
ADDRESS SSID BAND FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME 
B R 00:0C:42:61:C5:F3 awmn-23-4289 5ghz 5180 -70 000C4261C5F3 
ABP 00:22:B0:48:AE:10 Mixalineio 5ghz 5240 -86
AB R 00:0B:6B:84:AA:B8 awmn-393-1265 5ghz 5280 -89 000B6B84AAB8 
ABPR 00:15:6D:E6:34:15 awmn-1265-pipinos 5ghz 5300 -67 awmn-pipinos-a 
B R 00:0C:42:65:F5:30 awmn-361-4929 5ghz 5600 -89 000C4265F530 
B R 00:0B:6B:09:EC:2F awmn-4289-15680 5ghz 5700 -37 4289-to-15680

----------


## maznek

> αυτό είναι ένα full scan;
> 
> υπέεεεεροχα... έρε νέκρα...


αυτη τη βδομαδα θα σκαναρω και πρως τα σενα

----------


## maznek

up ξανα ολε ολε

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

επιτέλους κεντράρετε το κιόλας και πάτε για άλλα μεγειες

----------


## maznek

> αυτη τη βδομαδα θα σκαναρω και πρως τα σενα


scan 28-4-2011 gia 18635

----------


## maznek

Flags: A - active, B - bss, P - privacy, R - routeros-network, N - nstreme 
ADDRESS SSID BAND FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME 
B R 00:0C:42:23:71:EF awmn-15407-18635 5ghz 5400 -91 awmn-18635-searc

----------


## maznek

Flags: A - active, B - bss, P - privacy, R - routeros-network, N - nstreme 
ADDRESS SSID BAND FREQ SIG RADIO-NAME 
AB R 00:0C:42:23:71:EF awmn-15407-18635 5ghz 5400 -87 awmn-18635-searc

----------


## maznek

show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.69.58.1, local AS number 4289
701 BGP AS-PATH entries
0 BGP community entries

Neighbor V AS MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down State/PfxRcd
10.69.58.66 4 15680 0 0 0 0 0 never Active 
10.80.195.81 4 23 1936044 79886 0 0 0 00:06:35 795

----------


## maznek

[[email protected]] interface wireless registration-table> print 
# INTERFACE RADIO-NAME MAC-ADDRESS AP SIGNAL... TX-RATE UPTIME 
0 wlan 4289-23 000C4261C5F3 00:0C:42:61:C5:F3 yes -72dBm... 48Mbps 1w19h10m25s 
1 wlan-emper0r awmn-15407-18635 00:0C:42:23:72:0D yes -80dBm... 6Mbps 2h35m50s 

show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.69.58.1, local AS number 4289
710 BGP AS-PATH entries
0 BGP community entries

Neighbor V AS MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down State/PfxRcd
10.69.58.66 4 18635 0 0 0 0 0 never Active 
10.80.195.81 4 23 3172047 137377 0 0 0 00:07:50 805

Total number of neighbors 2
router.nekmaz.awmn#

----------


## maznek

show ip bgp summary
BGP router identifier 10.69.58.1, local AS number 4289
722 BGP AS-PATH entries
0 BGP community entries

Neighbor V AS MsgRcvd MsgSent TblVer InQ OutQ Up/Down State/PfxRcd
10.69.58.66 4 18635 4355 40342 0 0 0 10:37:33 0
10.80.195.81 4 23 3274147 144379 0 0 0 00:23:02 802

Total number of neighbors 2
router.nekmaz.awmn#

----------


## maznek

nekgoldenmaz.awmn Tutorials linux

voulaswififorum.nekgoldenmaz.awmn Tutorials linux

----------


## maznek

[[email protected] Perisos] > tool traceroute 10.69.58.1
# ADDRESS RT1 RT2 RT3 STATUS 
1 10.37.57.1 10ms 2ms 8ms 
2 10.2.93.42 860ms 0ms 175ms 
3 10.2.93.37 95ms 104ms 613ms 
4 10.2.37.67 0ms 998ms 962ms 
5 10.2.31.213 30ms 0ms 287ms 
6 10.2.164.241 705ms 0ms 595ms 
7 10.2.164.214 396ms 136ms 0ms 
8 10.42.90.250 858ms 996ms 96ms 
9 10.14.0.109 896ms 0ms 0ms 
10 10.14.0.20 492ms 499ms 101ms 
11 10.80.189.105 891ms 653ms 344ms 
12 10.80.189.66 995ms 74ms 923ms 
13 10.80.195.209 994ms 1s 0ms 
14 10.80.195.217 990ms 0ms 0ms 
15 10.69.58.1 232ms 760ms 0ms

----------


## maznek

test game unity3

----------


## devilman

δεν εχει κακούς  ::

----------


## maznek

είναι τεστ πόσο γρήγορα σου κατέβηκε το παιχνίδι?

----------


## devilman

2-3 min max 6mbps= average

----------


## tserts

Μέσα λέμε και πάλι μετά από πόσους μήνες!

[email protected]:~$ traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 10.69.61.225 (10.69.61.225) 0.319 ms 0.664 ms 0.656 ms
2 10.80.195.145 (10.80.195.145) 30.276 ms 85.096 ms 85.491 ms
3 10.80.195.218 (10.80.195.21 ::  88.950 ms 89.345 ms 91.967 ms
4 10.80.195.210 (10.80.195.210) 93.192 ms 135.689 ms 136.086 ms
5 10.80.189.65 (10.80.189.65) 136.482 ms 136.881 ms 137.516 ms
6 10.80.189.106 (10.80.189.106) 138.236 ms 3.980 ms 9.426 ms
7 router.geosid.awmn (10.14.0.1) 11.707 ms 18.370 ms 18.764 ms
8 10.14.0.110 (10.14.0.110) 19.162 ms 19.558 ms 19.958 ms
9 10.42.90.249 (10.42.90.249) 20.596 ms 20.992 ms 21.388 ms
10 gw-gas2.gas.awmn (10.42.58.254) 21.787 ms 24.466 ms 25.222 ms
11 gw-neuron-gas.neuron.awmn (10.73.109.249) 26.476 ms 30.243 ms 30.932 ms
12 10.73.109.242 (10.73.109.242) 22.171 ms 12.005 ms 7.748 ms
13 router03.sv1jdn.awmn (10.72.252.195) 68.280 ms 68.646 ms 69.630 ms
14 gw-sv1jdn.f-dc.awmn (10.72.252.190) 70.026 ms 70.425 ms 70.822 ms
15 host_01_router.f-dc.awmn (10.67.0.2) 71.329 ms 71.876 ms 72.728 ms


Νεκτάριε θα 'ξηγηθείς λίγο ινετ μέχρι να σηκώσω και το demonet;

----------

